# Der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread (Teil 2)



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

*Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.

Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*





Nachtrag: Regeln, analog zum Schnäppchenjäger Thread im Tech-Talk...


nur Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!
Keine Shop-Links, wo man sich erst anmelden muss, um das Schnäppchen zu sehen
Keine privaten Ebay-und Bikemarkt-Links
Keine Ebay-Links, da diese meist nur kurzfristig aktiv sind
Diskussionen oder Kommentierungen bitte kurz halten, und nur für alle relevante Informationen zum Schnäppchen. Ausufernde Diskussionen oder irrelevante Kommentierungen ("hab ich mir auch gekauft", "danke für den Tipp", etc) machen es unübersichtlich und werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
Schnäppchen müssen als solche erkennbar sein !


----------



## bobons (11. September 2011)

Und mein Schnäppchen wurde gelöscht weil...?

Trikot Mavic Espoir Jersey kurzarm weiss 24,99


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischkuchen (11. September 2011)

Weil es für Kleidung diesen Faden gibt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468230&highlight=schn%E4ppchen


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Und mein Schnäppchen wurde gelöscht weil...?




  Sorry.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (11. September 2011)

und meine schnäppchen wurden gelöscht, weil?
ist es etwa nicht erlaubt links zu ebay zu posten??


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

Nein.


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (11. September 2011)

um? zu verhindern, dass einer schindluder betreibt? oh ja, die trikots hab ich bestimmt geklaut....


----------



## bobons (11. September 2011)

fischkuchen schrieb:


> Weil es für Kleidung diesen Faden gibt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468230&highlight=schn%E4ppchen



You fail.




raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> um? zu verhindern, dass einer schindluder betreibt? oh ja, die trikots hab ich bestimmt geklaut....



Bitte keine Links zu eigenen Auktionen posten. Sofortkauf-Angebote (Neuware!) von Händlern sind OK. 

Und um nicht nur sinnlos zu quatschen: Time DXZ Freeride Shoes 25,28


----------



## fischkuchen (11. September 2011)

Ändere doch jemand bitte Threadtitel. Zum verwechseln ähnlich mit einem anderen.


----------



## Egika (11. September 2011)

wow, schon 9 Beiträge und noch kein Schnäppschen dabei


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

_*@Raumfahrer und andere: Bitte Forenregeln lesen! Und bitte diskutiert hier nicht über Regeln, dafür sind wir Moderatoren da - und wir sind per PN zu erreichen...*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (11. September 2011)

Wieder mal eine klassische Moderatoren-Aktion. Der Fred läuft eigentlich ganz gut, warum musste jetzt gelöscht werden? Und bitte nicht mit "es dürfen nur Schnäppchen gepostet werden". In der Galerie sind auf einer Seite max. 10 Bikes - der Rest sind Comments und das passt auch. 
Wir sind hier in einem Forum, in dem Fachsimpeln nun mal dazugehört. 

Schnäppchen:
DT Swiss EXM 130 für 388 Euro
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68493


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. September 2011)

Es musste gelöscht werden, weil es gegen die elementarsten Forenregeln verstößt, ganz einfach. Der Rest steht noch immer da...


----------



## mischasworld (13. September 2011)

Pearl Izumi Fly Softshell Jacke 69,90

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/pearl-izumi-fly-softshell.html

Pearl Izumi Weste 35 â¬

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike2/pearl-izumi-barrier-vest-9556.html

Nur noch bis morgen 12:00


----------



## hypocrisy76 (13. September 2011)

FIVE TEN BARON BEI BIKESTORE UM 59,99 NUR HEUTE
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## clear water (14. September 2011)

Gonso Radtrikot 34,95 statt 49,95 nur noch Größe M und L:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radtrikots-gonso/tinajo-black


----------



## Egika (14. September 2011)

clear water schrieb:


> Gonso Radtrikot 34,95 statt 49,95 nur noch Größe M und L:
> http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radtrikots-gonso/tinajo-black



Wo ist das Schnäppchen? Das Teil gibt's fast überall für 35,-:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gonso-trikot-tinajo/aid:451786

Wenn's nicht schwarz sein muß, dann auch für 30,-:
http://www.google.de/search?q=gonso...=gonso+Tinajo&hl=de&sa=N&tbs=p_ord:p&tbm=shop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (14. September 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> FIVE TEN BARON BEI BIKESTORE UM 59,99 NUR HEUTE
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



shit - verpasst !


----------



## kitor (17. September 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Es musste gelöscht werden, weil es gegen die elementarsten Forenregeln verstößt, ganz einfach. Der Rest steht noch immer da...



Das ist keine Begründung, sondern lediglich eine Behauptung. Spiel Dich hier bitte nicht so auf. Moderatoren sind Hausmeister, nicht Gutsherren ok?


----------



## Egika (17. September 2011)

was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## redeko21 (17. September 2011)

Für die kalte Jahreszeit

45 EUR statt 65 EUR
Protective Herren Langarm Fahrradtrikot Trikot ARNE rot

Die haben momentan noch weitere Angebote - einfach mal reinschauen. Paket war blitzschnell bei mir - aber 20 EUR versandkostenfrei in Deutschland.


----------



## AntaresH (20. September 2011)

bei Real gibt zur Zeit JT Regenhose fÃ¼r 20â¬...beidseitig ReiÃverschluss und doppeldruckknopf am Bund..


----------



## Mattulla (20. September 2011)

kurzes update fÃ¼r jene, die sich vor kurzem die *platzangst trailtech* bei amazon fÃ¼r 49 â¬ bestellt haben. nachdem ich die falschlieferung vor einer woche zurÃ¼ckgeschickt habe, kam heute mit der post tatsÃ¤chlich noch die jacke an!


----------



## 1000years (21. September 2011)

Ich will die Jacke auch brrrr! ;7


----------



## bobons (21. September 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> kurzes update für jene, die sich vor kurzem die *platzangst trailtech* bei amazon für 49  bestellt haben. nachdem ich die falschlieferung vor einer woche zurückgeschickt habe, kam heute mit der post tatsächlich noch die jacke an!



Bitte hier Weiterquatschen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543872&highlight=platzangst

Schnäppchen: Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier Vest black/black Windweste 34,97 Euro - gibt es auch in Weiss im Shop.


----------



## Elringlo (21. September 2011)

Es gibt doch für den Freeride Bereich eine Art von Unterwäsche mit Protektoren. Was haltet ihr davon und schützen diese Art Stoffprotektoren wirklich richtig?
Falls Ja, was ist denn vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis so das klügste?

mfg Michael


----------



## Egika (21. September 2011)

Da biste mal ziemlich im falschen Thread gelandet.
Hier darf man posten, wenn man irgendwo ein dolles Angebot gefunden hat, das günstiger ist, als normalerweise im Netz.
z.B. einen Unterwäsche-Protektor:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24008

Für Deine Frage suchst Du am besten, ob sowas schon mal diskutiert worden ist. Wenn nicht, dann machst Du am besten einen neuen Thread auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elringlo (21. September 2011)

ahh Okay,
vielen Dank. Bin neu im Forum und kenne mich noch nicht so richtig aus.

thx schonmal für den Link

grüße Michael


----------



## BerndBB (22. September 2011)

Nur noch ca. 13 Stunden, im Bikestore:
Für Damen: Five Ten Chase Woman Parisan Blue: 59,90 statt 104,99!

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## kawa116 (23. September 2011)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/pearl-izumi-attack.html


----------



## AntaresH (23. September 2011)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/chain-rc/232716.html#rating

Vaude mountainbikeschuh......dazu noch ein 10â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼rn Newsletter...


----------



## hypocrisy76 (23. September 2011)

RaceFace Abverkauf bei Bikestore:

http://www.bikestore.cc/newsdesk_info.php/newsdesk_id/232


----------



## Jan_0815 (24. September 2011)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a31163/sh-m161-off-road-wettkampfschuh-weiss-schwarz.html

Wettkampfschuh von 139 auf 79 reduziert...


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. September 2011)

Giro Hex 2010, schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe S: 29,99â¬ !
http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2011)

Bei Pauldirekt gibt es aktuell wieder Radkleidung günstig (30-50% reduziert). Diesmal vom US-Hersteller "Pactimo". Noch nie was davon gehört. Meint ihr die taugen was?


----------



## BejayMTB (27. September 2011)

Da geh mal von aus. Das ist eigentlich ein recht gutes Label. 

SIDI MTB Bullet für 65 statt 129.- und noch ein paar andere Sachen..

http://www.bike-it-easy.de/index.php?id=52&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=368&tx_ttnews[backPid]=12&cHash=743a09098051f67451e19e031daf50b2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (29. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Giro Hex 2010, schwarz, Größe S: 29,99 !
> http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php



Habe für meinen Junior einen bestellt. Heute angekommen  Gleichzeitig kam per Mail eine Mahnung, dass ich 5 Euro zu wenig überwiesen hätte. Hä? Habe über deren Zahlungssystem bezahlt - auf der Rechnung stand dann Mindestbestellwert 30 Euro, daher 5 Euro Mindermengenzuschlag  Ich glaube ich überweise noch den fehlenden Cent hinterher, damit mir die 5 Euro erspart bleiben


----------



## bobons (30. September 2011)

Nochmal ein Helm:

THE F-14 Helmet 31.20


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gute bequeme Nalini Radhose mit Trägern und Ledereinlage für knapp 50 :

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/CLPXPTBIB/planet-x---nalini-pro-team-bib-shorts


----------



## ticris (4. Oktober 2011)

Shimano SH-AM31 All Mountain Schuhe bei H&S als Tagesartikel für 39,95. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a52974/sh-am31-all-mountain-schuhe.html


----------



## bobons (8. Oktober 2011)

Billiger wären sie nur geschenkt: 

Handschuhe Pearl Izumi Barrier Glove 14,99 Euro


----------



## austriacarp (8. Oktober 2011)

Winterhandschuhe statt 59,95  27,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k303/a40838/proof-winterhandschuhe-schwarz-grau.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (8. Oktober 2011)

Fox Breakaway SoftShell Jacke 50% reduziert.

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110702084347&pnr=18372


----------



## Snap4x (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei Berg-ab.de gibbet Royal Klamotten zum relativen günstigen Kurs!
Schaut mal rein! 

(ich poste mal jetzt keinen Link, sollen die Leute doch selber suchen, die sich dafür interessieren)


----------



## kawa116 (8. Oktober 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Billiger wären sie nur geschenkt:
> 
> Handschuhe Pearl Izumi Barrier Glove 14,99 Euro




Und die 8,-  Versandkosten relativieren den Spaß am Schnäppchen dann wieder. Die wissen schon wie sie sich die Kohle wieder holen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Oktober 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Fox Breakaway SoftShell Jacke 50% reduziert.
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110702084347&pnr=18372



 Super Tip..Danke..sowas habe ich gesucht!

35,42â¬ Winterhandschuhe
http://www.alwaysriding.co.uk/craft-bike-siberian-glove-261.html
geniale Handschuhe fÃ¼r Temperaturen um den Nullpunkt (sind nicht zu klobig).


----------



## Dutchmanny (11. Oktober 2011)

Platzangst Hose.....http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radhosen/platzangst-bike-short-eclipse-grey/239677.html
Habe schnel mal eine bestelt!
Groetjes


----------



## ansgar1 (12. Oktober 2011)

http://www.diveteam-uetze.com/produ...net-Shirt-Crew-Neck-Man.html&products_id=700&

aclima woolnet hier zwar nur 5-6â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als bei Mitbewerbern, aber ein geiles Teil! Sieht angezogen Ã¤uÃerst fragwÃ¼rdig aus, ist aber bei Tempearturen unter 15Â° und schweiÃtreibenden Aktionen absolut genial! Zur Zeit trÃ¤ge ich darÃ¼ber nur ne Softshell (Gore Thermo Alp-X) und komme nicht verschwitzt oder verfrohren bei der Arbeit an


----------



## hypocrisy76 (13. Oktober 2011)

Five Ten Baron wieder bei Bikestore in Aktion: nur heute!! 

http://www.bikestore.cc/liveshopping.php


----------



## theworldburns (13. Oktober 2011)

is das normal dass die das zeug losschicken bevor man bezahlt hat?


----------



## hypocrisy76 (13. Oktober 2011)

ja, ist bei meiner letzten Bestellung auch passiert!


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Oktober 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> is das normal dass die das zeug losschicken bevor man bezahlt hat?



Ja, bei denen ist das so. Super Service ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckas (23. Oktober 2011)

Vaude Posta Jacket bei Stadler derzeit für 100 Euronen.

Gruß Luckas


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2011)

Vaude Posta III auch bei BOC für 100 EUR.


----------



## Nuckelhamster (24. Oktober 2011)

Gore Phantom II für 99,95 Euro!

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/bike/gore-phantom-2.html


----------



## x-tea95 (24. Oktober 2011)

*O'Neal Hellraiser Protektorjacke Abverkauf *http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,216;product=15456
189,90

O'Neal Sinner Cedric Gracia http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,216;product=17549
59,90

Sämtliche Reifen reduziert bei Hibike, aber das ist ja jedes Jahr so. Für die neuen Sommerreifen warte ich noch auf die 2012er Versionen, aber wer noch einen Winterreifen braucht, kann hier zuschlagen.
Ich hab mir den Continental Mud King XC http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...altreifen-47-559-26x1-80-schwarz-schwarz.html bestellt. Den kann ich dann mal mit meinem Dirty Dan vergleichen, aber das kommt in einen anderen Thread.

(ebenso alle anderen verfügbaren Protektoren)

Gibts nur noch in S,M,L (Bin 182cm und in L ist noch Platz, mein Vater 187 passt auch gut rein, ich schätze mal ab 190 wirds knapp)

Ich hab mir die geholt, da sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand bei der 2012er Version bei beiden Protektoren nahezu nichts geändert hat, aber ich weiß, das gehört nicht hierher.^^

Bei Fragen, nur zu.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Oktober 2011)

Urge Archi Enduro bei Bikemailorder in beige fÃ¼r 120 â¬. Die beiden anderen Farben kosten 20 â¬ mehr, aber immer noch ein sehr guter Preis, wie ich finde. Leider alle Farben nur noch in der kleinen GrÃ¶Ãe "S/M" verfÃ¼gbar.


----------



## Board-Raider (30. Oktober 2011)

die Platzangst Trailtech gibts bei Amazon in XXL mal wieder für 

*49.99 statt 130
*
https://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Re...MHOK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319989294&sr=8-2

das hatten wir ja schon mal...


----------



## austriacarp (30. Oktober 2011)

Ist wiedermal das Shirt abgebildet die Idioten von Fahrrad de checken das nicht.


----------



## Lachsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Auf http://www.meinpaket.de/de/freizeit...-twist-two-black-neu_34359597/highlights.html gibt es die Alpina Two Twist in schwarz mit orangen Gläsern für 29,90.

Mit Gutscheincode "MP27RABATT" (gültig bis 31.11.2011) kann man nochmal 5  sparen.


----------



## fieselschweif (30. Oktober 2011)

Vaude Men's Kuro Softshell Jacke schwarz, alle GrÃ¶Ãen: http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/me-kuro-softshell-jacket/231905.html

*112,99â¬* statt 150,00â¬

Die Jacke ist derzeit bei diversen Onlineshops zum reduzierten Preis erhÃ¤ltlich. Allerdings dÃ¼rfte der bekannte 10â¬ BrÃ¼gelmann Gutschein den o.g. Preis noch etwas attraktiver machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei Rose gibts gerade Rabbattage, und morgen am 1. November ist der Versand kostenlos ab 50 Euro Warenwert.


----------



## 1000years (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei Hibike gibts zu einer Bestellung ab 80 Euro ein Craft Hoody dazu:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ea844720d990/c1/Craft-giveaway.html


----------



## fieselschweif (31. Oktober 2011)

Leider nicht ganz vollstÃ¤ndig, man muss fÃ¼r mind. 80â¬ Produkte "aus der aktuellen Craft Winterkollektion 11/12" kaufen, um einen roten Kapuzenpulli gratis zu erhalten.



1000years schrieb:


> Bei Hibike gibts zu einer Bestellung ab 80 Euro ein Craft Hoody dazu:
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ea844720d990/c1/Craft-giveaway.html


----------



## peter muc (2. November 2011)

sehr guter Shimano-Winterschuh mit Gore Tex, fahre ihn selber und bin sehr zufrieden !
heute als Tagesartikel deutlich reduziert:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a12617/sh-mt60-mtb-multi-sport-abenteuer-schuh-grau.html


----------



## thefrog (3. November 2011)

@peter

klingt nicht schlecht das angebot.
kann man die schuhe auch problemlos mit "normalen" pedalen fahren?

hab ein rad mit klickpedalen und eins ohne. (das ohne wird für den täglichen arbeitsweg hergenommen  )


----------



## peter muc (3. November 2011)

thefrog schrieb:


> kann man die schuhe auch problemlos mit "normalen" pedalen fahren?



gute Frage ...  habs nicht ausprobiert, weil meine Stadtschl**** auch Klickpedale hat (zumindest einseitig ). Aber ich denke, es sollte problemlos funktionieren, die Schuhe haben ein ordentliches Profil und die Cleats sind bei den Schuhen recht tief versenkt (= kein "Klacken" beim Laufen zu hören).

Ich fahre die Schuhe seit über einem Jahr; letzten Winter bei Schnee kein Problem gehabt (GoreTex ) und im Sommer bei über 30Grad eigentlich auch nicht  
Vorher hatte ich die Northwave Expedition GTX und die waren um Längen schlechter ... nie wieder ... 

2 kleine Sachen, die mich doch etwas stören:
* recht enger Schuh (wie alle Shimano), deswegen 1 - 2 Nummern größer kaufen
* kein Klettverschluss für die Schnürsenkel, nur so ein komisches Gummi

Gruß, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefrog (3. November 2011)

danke für den tipp!
hab die hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a47057/sh-m087g-mtb-schuhe.html?mfid=43
und die werden mir zu kalt!
für normale pedale leider auch nur bedingt geeignet aber zur not gehts ^^

übrigens auch in größe 45 obwohl ich sonst 43 hab ;-)


----------



## machero (3. November 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> Bei Hibike gibts zu einer Bestellung ab 80 Euro ein Craft Hoody dazu:
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ea844720d990/c1/Craft-giveaway.html



Problem bei dem Angebot ist, das die CRAFT Klamotten bei HiBike deutlich teurer sind als bei anderen Shops.
Woanders gibts die Sachen wesentlich günstiger.
Tw. kosten die Hoody da nur die Hälfte, und die Auswahl ist auch wesentlich grösser.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. November 2011)

661 Sale bei chainreactioncycles

ua Subgear Vest für 14,70


----------



## othu (4. November 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> die Platzangst Trailtech gibts bei Amazon in XXL mal wieder für
> 
> *49.99 statt 130
> *
> ...




Habe ich bestellt und gestern bekommen...
Im Paket und auf der Rechnung war es aber plötzlich:

_Platzangst Jersey shortsleeve Twister weiß (2010) (XXL)_


Keine Ahung was ich damit soll, habe die gestern abend angeschrieben, bisher aber keine Antwort...


Grüße
Otto


----------



## JENSeits (4. November 2011)

Und genau das Problem hatten alle. Dafür gibts aber schon einen Thread!


----------



## othu (4. November 2011)

Okay, wusste ich nicht, werde ich mal raussuchen...

hier im Kleidungs-Unterforum?


*EDIT: gefunden, aber der Thread ist geschlossen...
Habe jetzt eine Email von fahrrad.de bekommen, ich soll das Teil zurückschicken und sie tauschen es aus.*


----------



## Hinghaan (4. November 2011)

*Ausverkauft*
*PLATZANGST Zip Off Bike-Pants RAM  fÃ¼r 69â¬  Grau in L und blau in M,L,XL*


----------



## Egika (4. November 2011)

Hinghaan schrieb:


> *PLATZANGST Zip Off Bike-Pants RAM  für 69  Grau in L und blau in M,L,XL*


Verfügbarkeit:
 (Artikel ist ausverkauft)


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2011)

Hier dann auch nochmal:



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bzgl. Bergschuhe ein Tipp fÃ¼r die Leute aus MÃ¼nchen und Umgebung:
> 
> Habe mir heute diese Schuhe beim Karstadt Sport geholt, regulÃ¤r 260, reduziert auf 170. An der Kasse dann Verwunderung: die stehen offensichtlich mit 120 â¬ im System. Dank einem Gutschein Ã¼ber 15% habe ich letztendlich 102 â¬ fÃ¼r das Paar bezahlt. Nicht schlecht fÃ¼r ein aktuelles Modell und entsprechend rasch hab ich mich aus dem Laden gemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja nochmal jemand GlÃ¼ck? Es gab noch ziemliche viele Kartons, aber es sind nicht alle GrÃ¶Ãen durchgÃ¤ngig vorhanden.


----------



## 1000years (12. November 2011)

https://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Re...MHOK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319989294&sr=8-2

Die Trailtech gibts wieder genau 1 mal für 50 Tacken. First come first serve eh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZombieBike (14. November 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Re...MHOK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319989294&sr=8-2
> 
> Die Trailtech gibts wieder genau 1 mal für 50 Tacken. First come first serve eh?



Anscheinend schafft es keiner das mal zu korrigieren, ich habe nach meiner Bestellung letzte Woche dann auch das "_Platzangst Jersey shortsleeve Twister weiß (2010) (XXL)_" bekommen.

Habe mich natürlich sofort an fahrrad.de gewandt und das Jersey zurückgeschickt. Bin mal gespannt ob sie mir nun die Trailtech-jacke zusenden


----------



## othu (14. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Gutschrift bekommen.
Habe mich an Amazon gewendet: die wollen mir nicht helfen
Habe mich an fahrrad.de gewendet: die antworten mir nicht


----------



## JENSeits (14. November 2011)

geht wohl jedem so .. eine absolute Frechheit!


Aber das bitte nicht hier im Schnäppchenthread sondern woanders fortsetzten


----------



## othu (14. November 2011)

Wo denn dann?

Hätte ich das hier vorher gelesen, hätte ich mir den ganzen Mist erspart!!
fahrrad.de hat mir jetzt angeboten die Jacke in XL zum gleichen Preis zu schicken, ich hoffe XL passt...




*EDIT: (um den Thread nicht weiter voll zu spammen...)
Den "eigenen" Thread kenne ich, der ist aber geschlossen.... 
Kann ich also nichts mit anfangen!*


----------



## suoixon (14. November 2011)

DafÃ¼r gibt's einen eigenen Thread!

Falls es hier einer noch nicht mitbekommen hat, am 16. und 25. gibt's 20% beim Stadler.
Zitat Berechtigungsschein (den man eigentlich nicht brauchen sollte):
FuÌr alle Motorfahrzeuge werden die Preise individuell kalkuliert. Kombination von NachlaÌssen, sowie nachtraÌgliches EinloÌsen ist nicht moÌglich. BuÌcher u. Zeitschriften - Zwei + Zwei - TACX - Cannondale sowie Aktionsartikel von Shimano u. Campagnolo sind von der Aktion ausgenommen.


----------



## AntaresH (15. November 2011)

http://www.otto.de/Skisocke/shop-de...=5046620.jpg&FromSearch=true&fh_search=rohner

richtig guter Socken der auch wirklich warm hält..schon beim Biken getestet...dazu mit Gutschein und Prozenten kostet der Socken dann nur noch 14 Inkl. Versand...!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. November 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> http://www.otto.de/Skisocke/shop-de...=5046620.jpg&FromSearch=true&fh_search=rohner
> 
> richtig guter Socken der auch wirklich warm hält..schon beim Biken getestet...dazu mit Gutschein und Prozenten kostet der Socken dann nur noch 14 Inkl. Versand...!!



Wie fallen die Socken aus? Kann mit der Passform 1-2-3-4 nix anfangen!?

Softshell-Weste..noch eine Stunde:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/sale/halti-softshellweste2.html


----------



## AntaresH (16. November 2011)

@Sven

Gr. 1(36-38), Gr. 2(39-41), Gr. 3(42-44), Gr. 4(44,5-46).


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. November 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> @Sven
> 
> Gr. 1(36-38), Gr. 2(39-41), Gr. 3(42-44), Gr. 4(44,5-46).



Danke Dir...

EDIT: bei mir Gr. 4 21â¬ mit Versand...leider zuviel fÃ¼r mich...hab mir die bestellt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/superweiche-Damen-Herren-Schafwoll-Norwegersocken-Schurwolle/dp/B0042OMI8W/ref=sr_1_9?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1321442912&sr=1-9"]2 Paar superweiche Damen und Herren Schafwoll-Norwegersocken 80 Schurwolle: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fighter25 (16. November 2011)

Huhu ihr Modebegeisterten  Hier gehts zwarhttp://www.herren-anzug.com/ um den Herrenanzug, aber da stehen trotzdem ab und zu ein paar gute Bekleidungstipps und auf jeden Fall Artikelschnäppchen drin. Für diejenigen, die vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Inspiration zur Stilfindung brauchen


----------



## othu (16. November 2011)

und dafür meldest du dich hier an?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. November 2011)

Das war ein typisch weiblicher Tip... ..hat ja sogarnix mit moppenbeiken zu tun..

Ansonsten was sinnvolles für die Damenwelt:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=2900


----------



## x-tea95 (16. November 2011)

@ fighter25

Ich finde, man sieht in solchen engen Sackos immer so aus, wie eine Sardine in einer Dose. Da sind mir prinzipiell die längeren Varianten lieber.


----------



## othu (17. November 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Re...MHOK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319989294&sr=8-2
> 
> Die Trailtech gibts wieder genau 1 mal für 50 Tacken. First come first serve eh?




Habe jetzt von fahrrad.de die Jacke in XL zum Preis der XXL bekommen,
passt auch noch knapp, werde ich behalten.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## ZombieBike (17. November 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Habe jetzt von fahrrad.de die Jacke in XL zum Preis der XXL bekommen,
> passt auch noch knapp, werde ich behalten.
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Ich habe gestern von Amazon die Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass der Betrag auf mein Konto zurücküberwiesen wird. Schade..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## great87rick (17. November 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hier dann auch nochmal:


 

hat jemand zufällig Erfahrungen mit dem Tipp gemacht?
Wie heißt der Schuh genau?


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. November 2011)

Platzangst Hoody in Braun & Schwarz fÃ¼r 27â¬

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/streetwear/hoody-close-men-logo/282870.html

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/streetwear/hoody-close-men-logo/282874.html


----------



## gomerline (18. November 2011)

10 Bewertungsgutschein nicht vergessen!


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. November 2011)

Der geht neuerdings aber erst ab 50 Bestellwert (genau so wie der 20 Shopbewertungsgutschein)


----------



## gomerline (18. November 2011)

Ich habs jetzt nicht ausprobiert, aber bei dem 10 Gutschein steht ein MBW von 25 dabei...


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. November 2011)

Oh Sorry, ich dachte du meintest den Newsletter 10 Gutschein, der ist erst ab 50 ;-)

Na dann ist das ja nen richtiges Schnäppchen


----------



## gomerline (18. November 2011)

Also klappt, ist für 20,99 bestellt (Zahlung per Überweisung spart nochmal 2 Porto!). Danke für den Tipp


----------



## hypocrisy76 (18. November 2011)

Bikeunit liefert aber nur in Deutschland aus oder?


----------



## Hasenmann666 (20. November 2011)

Für die Schwaben evtl interessant: beim Vaude Outlet in Metzingen gibts bis Freitag 20% auf Radsachen und Rucksäcke. Ist dann teils 50% günstiger wie der EVP...


----------



## Muo (20. November 2011)

Hasenmann666 schrieb:


> Für die Schwaben evtl interessant: beim Vaude Outlet in Metzingen gibts bis Freitag 20% auf Radsachen und Rucksäcke. Ist dann teils 50% günstiger wie der EVP...


 
Was ist EVP?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (20. November 2011)

vermutlich ehemalige Verkaufspreisempfehlung


----------



## Tifftoff (20. November 2011)

EVP : Endverkaufspreis

Danke für die Info, komme jede Woche ein paar mal nach Metzingen.


----------



## Muo (20. November 2011)

Ach so...aber wenns vorher überteuert war isses ja immer noch kein Schnapper...und 20% Rabatt finde ich nicht so der Burner.....


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. November 2011)

mal wieder SC24 Gutscheine bei DailyDeal

diesmal 60 Guthaben für 25


----------



## s4shhh (22. November 2011)

1000years schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Re...MHOK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319989294&sr=8-2
> 
> Die Trailtech gibts wieder genau 1 mal für 50 Tacken. First come first serve eh?


Mein Jersey kam heute 
Habe dann mit Fahrrad.de telefoniert und bekomme die Jacke für meine gezahlten 49,99


----------



## DiscBraker (24. November 2011)

Ui das is ja mal ein toller Thread hier. Habe mich auch immer im Internet informiert, aber hier gibt es ja auch genug Tipps von euch die ich mir mal durchlesen sollte denke ich. ich werde mal Bescheid geben was ich so gefunden habe


----------



## Laphroaig10 (24. November 2011)

POC Shorts gibt es bei Amazon in extra groß/klein günstig

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Herren-Shorts-White-63020_1/dp/B003EV78NY/ref=sr_1_10?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1322158655&sr=1-10"]DH Shorts[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Herren-Shorts-Black-63030_2/dp/B003EV78UW/ref=sr_1_5?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1322158655&sr=1-5"]Flow[/ame]

edit:
noch eine gefunden, sogar in allen Größen
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Herren-Shorts-Orange-63042_3/dp/B004L2JS3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322160113&sr=8-1"]POC Air[/ame]

und:
"Beim Kauf von 3 Bekleidungsartikeln oder mehr aus der Kategorie Sport & Freizeit direkt von Amazon.de sparen Sie jetzt 10%. Geben Sie den Code AMZSPORT an der Kasse ein."


----------



## elsei (25. November 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, habe ich gerade doch mal direkt bestellt. Mal sehen wie die Artikel so sind wenn sie da sind  Der Versand geht ja immer sehr schnell bei Amazon. Berichte werden hier folgen


----------



## rainerunsinn (25. November 2011)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (25. November 2011)

^^
Mit 10% Gutschein bei CRC für ~25 (DE10%):

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48509


----------



## rainerunsinn (25. November 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> ^^
> Mit 10% Gutschein bei CRC für ~25 (DE10%):
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48509



Dann werde ichs mal im Markt probieren, sry. War nicht meine Absicht hier zu spamen.

Hab übrigens selbst deutlich mehr dafür bezahlt.  naja, was solls...


----------



## s4shhh (28. November 2011)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Mein Jersey kam heute
> Habe dann mit Fahrrad.de telefoniert und bekomme die Jacke für meine gezahlten 49,99


Update: Jacke kam gerade an


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. November 2011)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Update: Jacke kam gerade an









Radhose von Northwave Treasure für 45
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k746/a47422/treasure-39-25-gel-traegerhose-schwarz.html


----------



## bobons (29. November 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


>



Es interessiert die Leute, die wissen, dass fahrrad.de oder bikeunit oder wer auch immer es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt den Fehler zu beheben... 
Billiger kommt man an die Jacke nicht ran, wäre trotzdem nett wenn der Thread hier nicht immer damit "zugespammt" werden würde. 

Bei SMI Radsport:



> ...vom 28.11.2011 bis zum 26.12.2011 schenken wir Ihnen für jede Bestellung ab 250,00 Euro Warenwert (Bestellwert ohne Versandkosten) 50,00 Euro.
> Der Nachlass von 50,00 Euro wird Ihnen direkt vom Rechnungsbetrag abgezogen.
> Tragen Sie dazu im Warenkorb unter "Gutschein einlösen" den Aktions-Code "Weihnachten" ein.
> Die Aktion ist nicht kombinierbar mit anderen Aktionen oder Rabatten. Eine Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. November 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Es interessiert die Leute................wäre trotzdem nett wenn der Thread hier nicht immer damit "zugespammt" werden würde. ....



Ja, aber welche Leute? Man muss nicht ewig alles kommentieren oder doppelt posten. Schau Dir bitte mal die letzten 20-30 posts an. Wenn der geneigte Leser sich das hier abonniert und mit der Zeit immer mehr Nicht-Tips liest bringt das auch nichts der Allgemeinheit (z.B. "Jacke unterwegs", "Jacke angekommen"..."Jacke, Jacke"). 

Ansonsten meine Empfehlung für coole preiswerte Klamotten aus UK mit Prozenten (25%, 50%):
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (30. November 2011)

Angebote bei Radsport Prandl:

Gore Bike Wear ALP-X Bibtights Bike Tights mit Trägern für 130 EUR (statt 160 EUR)
http://shop.radsport-prandl.de/prod...Wear-ALP-X-Bibtights-short--schwarz-2011.html
Die Gore Bike Wear Alp-X III Jacke in Größe M und grau für nur 180 EUR (kostet sonst überall um die 255 EUR).http://shop.radsport-prandl.de/prod...Jacke-Gore-Bike-Wear-ALP-X-III-2010-2011.html

Und noch ein paar weitere Angebote. Einfach mal stöbern!


----------



## sub-xero (1. Dezember 2011)

*Ich kann vom Bestellen bei diesem Händler nur abraten!*
Es scheint sich um Lockangebote zu handeln. Die Artikel sind laut Internet-Shop verfügbar, eine Bestellung wird per E-Mail bestätigt, dann jedoch nach einiger Zeit vom Händler wieder storniert, weil die Ware angeblich nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Auch wenn man rechtlich dagegen nicht vorgehen kann, finde ich so ein Geschäftsgebaren äußerst unseriös.



sub-xero schrieb:


> Angebote bei Radsport Prandl:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Und noch ein paar weitere Angebote. Einfach mal stöbern!


----------



## criscross (1. Dezember 2011)

bei Rose gibt es heute 20% auf Winteroutfit. Habe mal Probehalber ne kurze Asso Radhose in den Warenkorb gelegt, gab auch 20 %. Bestellt 
http://www.roseversand.de/adventcalender/show/?affiliatecode=newsletter01122011


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Dezember 2011)

Gore Phantom:

Adventkalenderspezial: statt 149 nur 115:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...PPER--Soft-Shell-Jacke-Slim-Fit-HW11-12-.html


----------



## Feuerstuhl (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat Bike-Discount im Moment einen Gutscheincode?


----------



## tomes1212 (3. Dezember 2011)

GORE BIKE WEAR
 Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER® Hose schwarz

Heute bei Bike discount im Angebot für 99 uro


----------



## Feuerstuhl (3. Dezember 2011)

Yeah, heute hätte ich nicht geguckt! Besten Dank für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## melon62 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier den Bericht fand ich recht interessant. Hilft vielleicht bei der Kaufentscheidung.

http://www.roadbike.de/test/bekleidung/zwoelf-winterjacken-und-hosen-im-test.292805.9.htm


----------



## Alpus (4. Dezember 2011)

Troy Lee Desings Handschuhe für 10 Euro 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Troy-Lee-Designs-Ace-Handschuhe-Mod-2011.html 
Hätte da mal ne Frage braucht man unbedingt die Knöchelprotektoren für´s gröbere fahren (Downhill) oder taugen die auch was?


----------



## micha_ (5. Dezember 2011)

bei takko gibt es thermounterhosen für 7,99. 
bei 5° hielt sie wunderbar warm und mein bein blieb trocken. 
kann die dinger nur empfehlen. hab mich bei 91cm schrittlänge für 'ne xl entschieden, passt wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...42424fe33c5b0f3d5/c1/s32/d1/k1/Selection.html

20% auf TLD-Helme


----------



## clear water (7. Dezember 2011)

Thermo Winterhanschuhe von Gonso für 29,95 Euro:
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-zubehoer/handschuhe-gonso/thermo-handschuh/windster


----------



## ChristopherB (9. Dezember 2011)

Sugoi RS Bib 2012 für 75

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html


----------



## wesone (9. Dezember 2011)

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radhosen/platzangst-shorts-ram-short-green/239662.html

mit 20 euro Gutschein für 34,50, würde ich auch mal als Schnäppchen bezeichen ( Gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben ).


----------



## Xah88 (9. Dezember 2011)

Welcher 20  Gutschein ? Kenne nur den 10  bewertungsgutschein !


----------



## wesone (9. Dezember 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Welcher 20  Gutschein ?



http://www.bikeunit.de/shopbewertung.html dieser z.B., gibt aber auch noch ein oder zwei andere.


----------



## Kesan (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei http://www.optik24plus.de/ gibs 20% bei Newsletteranmeldung auf alle lagernden Ski-, Sport- und Sonnenbrillen sowie 10% auf alle  Korrektions-Brillen. Die haben auch Oakley die auch meist unter UVP sind und mit den Gutschein richtig günstig sollte was passendes dabei sein.


----------



## bobons (10. Dezember 2011)

Bei BOC: Vaude Men's Escape Bike Jacket III Herren Regenjacke - Nur heute als Adventsschnäppchen für 69,99.


----------



## austriacarp (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich noch nicht billiger gesehen
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...91-Abenteuer-Multi-Sport-Off-Road-Schuh-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei Rose heute nochmal 20% auf alle Topangebote: http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/topangebote/.


----------



## ferdie (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo hab unter diesem Link die Winterjacke gesehen http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/continental-winterjacke/aid:553995/fromtopoffers:1
Meint ihr wohl die ist gut und hält warm ? Also der Preis ist ja völlig in ordnung, wäre gut wenn jemand was dazu berichten kann. 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/continental-winterjacke/aid:553995/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## zett78 (13. Dezember 2011)

ferdie schrieb:


> Hallo hab unter diesem Link die Winterjacke gesehen http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/continental-winterjacke/aid:553995/fromtopoffers:1
> Meint ihr wohl die ist gut und hält warm ? Also der Preis ist ja völlig in ordnung, wäre gut wenn jemand was dazu berichten kann.



es gibt sogar schon ein paar Bewertungen, haste die gesehen?
Gruß


----------



## Alukiste (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir jetzt mal die Vaude Men's Cyclone Jacket II coffee bei
Fahrrad.de bestellt.
Vorher einen 20 Euro Bewertungsgutschein gesichert und die Jacke dann für 40 Euro geschnappt, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## austriacarp (13. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder ein echtes Schnäppchen Oldo Softsell 69 statt 189
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=59074


----------



## x-tea95 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das hier ist jetzt für den Winter gut, ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich das schon mal gepostet habe, aber ich denke nicht.

Die Vaude Kuro Softshell-Jacke (für 119,90) in blau und schwarz:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...de-Mens-Kuro-Softshell-Jacke-blau::35085.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...Mens-Kuro-Softshell-Jacke-schwarz::35283.html

Ich finde, die Jacke ist für den Preis sehr gut,

Gruß, x-tea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (14. Dezember 2011)

supi Preis....gestern getestet....wirklich klasse...dazu kann man es noch zuschnürren!!

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=71e9772deafa561eaeb4fe4d33a241c1a35


----------



## Sera (14. Dezember 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> supi Preis....gestern getestet....wirklich klasse...dazu kann man es noch zuschnürren!!
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=71e9772deafa561eaeb4fe4d33a241c1a35



Schreib doch dazu worum es sich handelt und was es kostet!
Das nervt, immer nur einen nichtssagenden Link hingeklatscht zu bekommen


----------



## peter muc (14. Dezember 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> Schreib doch dazu worum es sich handelt und was es kostet!
> Das nervt, immer nur einen nichtssagenden Link hingeklatscht zu bekommen



besser so, als einen dämmlichen Post *OHNE* jegliches Schnäppchen higeklatscht zu bekommen 


Platzangst Hoody 50% off
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Kapuzenpullover-2011-braun-SALE-::26201.html


----------



## Egika (14. Dezember 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> Platzangst Hoody 50% off
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Kapuzenpullover-2011-braun-SALE-::26201.html


Hatten wir hier schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8942232&highlight=platzangst#post8942232


----------



## Sera (14. Dezember 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> besser so, als einen dämmlichen Post *OHNE* jegliches Schnäppchen higeklatscht zu bekommen


eben nicht Aber reg dich doch nicht auf, du warst doch gar nicht gemeint.



peter muc schrieb:


> Platzangst Hoody 50% off
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Kapuzenpullover-2011-braun-SALE-::26201.html



naja, zumindest halb richtig hast du es ja gemacht


----------



## suoixon (14. Dezember 2011)

Gabs schonmal mit 10â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r 21 inkl. also so Schnapper isses nicht


----------



## x-tea95 (14. Dezember 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> besser so, als einen dämmlichen Post *OHNE* jegliches Schnäppchen higeklatscht zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Platzangst Hoody 50% off
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...-Kapuzenpullover-2011-braun-SALE-::26201.html


 
Genau meine Meinung, da kriegt man schon so viele E-Mails von diesem Thread, da sollte das Ganze dann wenigstens übersichtlich strukturiert sein.


----------



## scarab (20. Dezember 2011)

Gore Bike Wear Phantom SO Jacket 92,99 EUR


----------



## Theees (20. Dezember 2011)

Hat bei Wiggle schonmal jemand bestellt? Wie sieht es denn bei Rücksendung aus? Porto nach England ist sicher nicht so günstig sodass das vermeitliche Schnäppchen auch schnell teuer werden kann!?

Gruß!


----------



## CicliB (20. Dezember 2011)

Theees schrieb:


> Hat bei Wiggle schonmal jemand bestellt? Wie sieht es denn bei Rücksendung aus? Porto nach England ist sicher nicht so günstig sodass das vermeitliche Schnäppchen auch schnell teuer werden kann!?
> 
> Gruß!



Ja.
Hatte ne Bib Tights zurück geschickt, Versand kostete 3,50.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (20. Dezember 2011)

Der Versand der Jacke nach D ist kostenlos. 

Der Rest steht bei "returns": 
We will happily refund or exchange any item purchased on Wiggle
We will credit full return postage costs up to £25, unless the item ordered is the wrong size or is deemed 'unsuitable'. Returned goods must be unused and supplied with their original packaging


----------



## Jagdfalke (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe beim Amazon Cyber Monday die Gore Bike Ware Contest in Schwarz/Grau/Rot ergattern kÃ¶nnen.

Leider ist mir die XXL doch noch zu kurz. MÃ¶chte hier zufÃ¤llig jemand die Jacke haben? Ich wÃ¼rde sie fÃ¼r den Kaufpreis von 80â¬ weitergeben. Wenn ich sie versenden muss, kommt der Versand noch dazu. MÃ¶chte sie niemand haben, geht sie die Tage zurÃ¼ck zu Amazon.


----------



## scarab (21. Dezember 2011)

scarab schrieb:


> Gore Bike Wear Phantom SO Jacket 92,99 EUR



In bestimmten Farb-/Größenkombinationen gibt es die Jacke auch [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002FJ1OCM"]hier[/ame] für 78,85 EUR aus Deutschland.

Außerdem gibt es beim Kauf von 3 Bekleidungsartikeln oder mehr aus der Kategorie Sport & Freizeit direkt von Amazon.de mit dem Code AMZSPORT 10% Rabatt. Bsw. gibts es dann zwei günstige [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002OOW84G"]Bandanas[/ame] für lau dazu.


----------



## Xah88 (21. Dezember 2011)

[edit meint] spam gelöscht [/edit]

Und damit im Post auch kein Link fehlt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52763

Chainreaction T-Shirt mit coolem Nackenprint 50% reduziert-> Versand kostenlos


----------



## hnx (22. Dezember 2011)

Heute gibts die Platzangst Trailtech in schwarz bei fahrrad.de für 80 (minus Bewertungs- oder Newslettergutschein/10).

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-trailtech-black/239684.html


----------



## MCSanAndreas (29. Dezember 2011)

TCM Softshelljacke für 25 statt 50EUR. 
Ich habe mir gestern eine in der örtlichen tchibo Filiale gekauft und bin positiv überrascht.






http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-2-in-1-Softshelljacke-p200023598.html


----------



## Adam1987 (31. Dezember 2011)

Polaris Baggy Shorts mit Innenhose

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51302

für unschlagbare 24,87

Ich weiß nicht wie die Qualität der Innenhose ist, aber selbst wenn sie unbrauchbar wäre, sind 25 für Fahrradshorts immer noch nen super Preis.

das scheint wohl die mitgelieferte Innenhose zu sein:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51260


----------



## urmel511 (1. Januar 2012)

MCSanAndreas schrieb:


> TCM Softshelljacke für 25 statt 50EUR.
> Ich habe mir gestern eine in der örtlichen tchibo Filiale gekauft und bin positiv überrascht.




Kann ich bestätigen. Ich als Frau hatte mir vor 3 oder 4 Monaten die hier gekauft
http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Softshelljacke-p400007876.html

Und selbst bei 2° - 5° friere ich nicht darunter. Und als Frau friert man ja bekanntlich sehr schnell


----------



## ralalla (1. Januar 2012)

MCSanAndreas schrieb:


> TCM Softshelljacke fÃ¼r 25 statt 50EUR.
> Ich habe mir gestern eine in der Ã¶rtlichen tchibo Filiale gekauft und bin positiv Ã¼berrascht.
> 
> http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-2-in-1-Softshelljacke-p200023598.html



Die Hose dazu wird auch noch angeboten fÃ¼r 35â¬ laut Versand jedoch 4-5 Wochen Lieferzeit.
http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Softshellhose-p400010390.html
Kann auch sein das die nicht mehr geliefert wird, habe mal beides bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCSanAndreas (2. Januar 2012)

ralalla schrieb:


> Die Hose dazu wird auch noch angeboten für 35 laut Versand jedoch 4-5 Wochen Lieferzeit.



Ich meine diese Hose in der Filiale gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Alpenrebell (2. Januar 2012)

Für alle die ein warmes Trikot für den Winter oder die Übergangszeit suchen.
Hier meine Empfehlung.
Langarmtrikot von Nalini. Gibt´s in verschiedenen Farben und natürlich auch für Frauen.
Achtung fallen klein aus. Lieber eine größer nehmen.
alter Preis 79.90.- Euro - Werbepreis 49.- Euro

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/nalini/nalini-radtrikot-isarpol-gelb-schwarz.html,a22005


----------



## napstarr (3. Januar 2012)

GORE Bike WearCountdown AS WINDSTOPPERÂ® Hose schwarz fÃ¼r 99 â¬ als Tagesartikel bei H&S:

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=13343


----------



## ralalla (3. Januar 2012)

MCSanAndreas schrieb:


> Ich meine diese Hose in der Filiale gesehen zu haben.


War heute in 3 Filialen, in 1 gab es noch die Jacken, nirgends die Hosen


----------



## supiboy (3. Januar 2012)

ralalla schrieb:


> War heute in 3 Filialen, in 1 gab es noch die Jacken, nirgends die Hosen



Hab mir auch die Jacke heute gekauft, Hosen lagen hier noch im Regal.


----------



## Erich17 (5. Januar 2012)

ralalla schrieb:


> Die Hose dazu wird auch noch angeboten für 35 laut Versand jedoch 4-5 Wochen Lieferzeit.
> http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Softshellhose-p400010390.html
> Kann auch sein das die nicht mehr geliefert wird, habe mal beides bestellt.





Hab mir die Hose gestern Online bestellt - Lieferzeit ist mit 1-2 Wochen angegeben. Und man kann sogar bei Erstregistrierung schon per Rechnung bezahlen. Sollte sie  nicht passen, einfach zurücksicken !  
Das nenn ich TOP !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralalla (5. Januar 2012)

Bin gespannt, habe am Sonntag die Jacke und Hose bestellt. Jacke 2-3 Tage Lieferzeit und die Hose 4-5 Wochen. Bisher, also fast 4 Tage noch nix geliefert.


----------



## ralphi911 (5. Januar 2012)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*



Ich hoffe das wird wieder etwas mehr beachtet!


----------



## Kesan (6. Januar 2012)

Platzangst Eclipse Short für 49,99

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radhosen/platzangst-bike-short-eclipse-grey/239677.html


----------



## Matrahari (6. Januar 2012)

SOMBRIO Lofter DH Jersey grau S

von 65 auf *3.57* reduziert ?!


----------



## Krie6hofv (6. Januar 2012)

Super Thread 
DANKE
Habe mir direkt 3 Tipps aus dem Thread gekauft, kommt gut wenn man eh ein paar Sachen braucht


----------



## Erich17 (7. Januar 2012)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Hab mir die Hose gestern Online bestellt - Lieferzeit ist mit 1-2 Wochen angegeben. Und man kann sogar bei Erstregistrierung schon per Rechnung bezahlen. Sollte sie  nicht passen, einfach zurücksicken !
> Das nenn ich TOP !!!




Habe heute eine Email erhalten, daß die Softshell Hose nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Schade.


----------



## ralalla (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Jacke und Hose sind heute versendet worden.


----------



## BJ82 (7. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Bibtight-short-POWER-PRINT/dp/B004LKSLCE/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1325935737&sr=1-1"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren/uni Bibtight short POWER PRINT: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Größe: S - XXL

*Preis:42,90 - 48,10 EUR*

UVP: 99,90 EUR

Referenzpreis: 79,90 EUR auf bike24.de

Kostenfreie Lieferung und Rücksendung (Amazon-Artikel)


Hab mir die Hose mal bestellt, bin zwar kein GORE-Fanboy und brauch das große Reflex-Logo an den Seiten nicht unbedingt. Aber für den Preis kann ich damit leben. Guter Schnitt und gutes Polster mMn.


BJ


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Januar 2012)

was erwartest du bei so'nem _Nickname_


----------



## austriacarp (7. Januar 2012)

Ergon Handschuhe für 18,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k500/a29998/ht1-m-touring-handschuh.html

Wann reagieren endlich die Admins und löschen denn ganzen Müll der nicht hier her gehört ist echt schade um den Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holze732 (10. Januar 2012)

Alpinestars Gravity Handschuhe


----------



## bobons (10. Januar 2012)

holze732 schrieb:


> Alpinestars Gravity Handschuhe



1. Keine Privatsachen hier (es sei denn Du hast 20 Stück aus einer Massenbestellung)!

2. Hier für 12 Euro inkl. Versand, die anderen Größen kommen auch wieder..

3. Sugoi Zap Bike Jacket Super Nova Yellow 59,90 


----------



## peh (11. Januar 2012)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Polaris Baggy Shorts mit Innenhose
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51302
> 
> fÃ¼r unschlagbare 24,87â¬


Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp! Ich musste zwar heftige 25,49 Euro zahlen(), aber das Ding scheint okay. FÃ¤llt Ã¼brigens eher klein aus. Mir passt oft M, hier habe ich sicherheitshalber L bestellt und die Hose passt soeben noch. Polaris gibt fÃ¼r L einen HÃ¼ftumfang von 86 cm an - das stimmt niemals, eher 80-82 cm.

Edit: Ich habe noch mal genauer nachgemessen: Es sind sogar nur 76-77 cm. Sorry.



Adam1987 schrieb:


> das scheint wohl die mitgelieferte Innenhose zu sein:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=51260


Ja.


----------



## u95-2010 (15. Januar 2012)

ich suche schon ne Weile nach der Gore Bike Wear Alp-x Jacke zu nem etwas günstigeren Preis und hab sie heute endlich gefunden.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...E-WEAR-GORE-TEX-Alp-X-Jacke-Winter-11-12.html

199 Euro sind zwar immer noch recht fett, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts....


----------



## Erich17 (16. Januar 2012)

ODLO Softshell Jacke Winddicht statt 189,95  für 69,95  !!!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59074/jacke-softshell-3l-cubic-alpha-mazarine-blue-riviera.html


----------



## Höfbert (16. Januar 2012)

Braucht jemand eine Brille? Wenn sich mehrere zusammentun wirds günstig...
http://www.bikepalast.com/index.php...TCsid=dgk1cnpgsukgqhfchlq2voltv1&filter_id=31


----------



## mike79 (17. Januar 2012)

ist jetzt zwar nicht der superschnapper aaaber

falls jemand bei alwaysriding.co.uk mode shoppen will hätt ich hier einen 3 pfund Gutschein der beliebig oft eingelöst werden kann
a71a7f3e

haben eine ordentliche Auswahl an coolen Sachen


----------



## OnOne (17. Januar 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> ist jetzt zwar nicht der superschnapper aaaber
> 
> falls jemand bei alwaysriding.co.uk mode shoppen will hätt ich hier einen 3 pfund Gutschein der beliebig oft eingelöst werden kann
> a71a7f3e
> ...


 
Und wo ist der Link zum Schnäppchen?


----------



## OnOne (17. Januar 2012)

u95-2010 schrieb:


> ich suche schon ne Weile nach der Gore Bike Wear Alp-x Jacke zu nem etwas günstigeren Preis und hab sie heute endlich gefunden.
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...E-WEAR-GORE-TEX-Alp-X-Jacke-Winter-11-12.html
> 
> 199 Euro sind zwar immer noch recht fett, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts....


 
Das ist aber kack-teuer. Der normale Preis ist ja schon 30 Öcken billiger
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a53398/alp-x-so-windstopper-jacke-weiss-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (17. Januar 2012)

OnOne schrieb:


> Das ist aber kack-teuer. Der normale Preis ist ja schon 30 Öcken billiger
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a53398/alp-x-so-windstopper-jacke-weiss-schwarz.html



Wäre richtig wenn es die gleichen Jacken wären, guck mal genau hin deine ist eine Windstopper und die andere Gore-Tex


----------



## OnOne (17. Januar 2012)

Kesan schrieb:


> Wäre richtig wenn es die gleichen Jacken wären, guck mal genau hin deine ist eine Windstopper und die andere Gore-Tex


 
Ja. Ist klar. Schwalbe ist ja auch besser als Nobby Nic:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561104


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2012)

OnOne schrieb:


> Ja. Ist klar. Schwalbe ist ja auch besser als Nobby Nic:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561104



Der Vergleich ist Quatsch. Die Gore-Tex-Membran ist der Windstopper-Membran insofern "überlegen", als sie nicht nur winddicht, sondern überdies auch wasserdicht ist.
Mehr hier:
http://www.gorebikewear.com/remote/Satellite/GORETEX-Fabric/GORETEX-Fabrics


----------



## mike79 (17. Januar 2012)

OnOne schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Link zum Schnäppchen?



einfach auf die genannte seite gehen, shoppen und beim Kauf dann den Gutscheincode eingeben....
ist ja nicht soooo schwer


----------



## JENSeits (17. Januar 2012)

Bei Amazon gibts gerade ein paar Gore Hosen günstig, je nach Größe und Farbe, wie man es so kennt


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

Oakley Regen Jacke für 99 statt 250
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d618e91/s/Oakley-Blend-Jacke-Sommer-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingtobi (18. Januar 2012)

http://www.dowe-sportswear.com/

Trikot und hose!
Hohe QualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r 79â¬
Auf Anfrage auch fÃ¼r Teams!


----------



## _mike_ (18. Januar 2012)

Redvil Sonderangebote: http://www.redvil-shop.com/de/Sonderangebote/27/Sonderangebote.htm


----------



## spessarträuber (18. Januar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibts gerade ein paar Gore Hosen günstig, je nach Größe und Farbe, wie man es so kennt



lohnt sich wirklich mal vorbeizuschaun - auch in gängigen Größen bis zu 50% unter UVP für die Gore Klamotten


----------



## tommi101 (19. Januar 2012)

Für Mädels:
Habe diese Jacke:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k755/a58451/fusion-gt-lady-gore-tex-jacke-rot-granit.html

wegen des unglaublichen Preisnachlasses (399,-/ 139,-) einfach mal blind für meine Perle bestellt und muss sagen: Topteil!! Eine richtige Wetterjacke mit allem drum und dran. Absolute Empfehlung für den Preis!!  Sie weiss noch nix......morgen ist Anprobe


----------



## austriacarp (21. Januar 2012)

Gore 3/4 Bike Hose bei Amazon statt 120 47
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/GORE-BIKE-Herren-Bibtights-POWER/dp/B004LQ1L66/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_1"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren/uni Bibtights 3/4 POWER 2.0: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Schulle (21. Januar 2012)

Das Angebot finde ich echt gut: Veleno SIM blau für 39.95  + Versand.
Hab eben zugeschlagen. 

Klick


----------



## Erich17 (23. Januar 2012)

Mit eine der besten GORE Hosen überhaupt !

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1098/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose-schwarz.html


----------



## begga (23. Januar 2012)

Aktuell gibt es die GORE BIKE WEAR TOOL Soft Shell in der Größe M 
bei Amazon für schlanke 94 EUR!


----------



## ticris (23. Januar 2012)

begga schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es die GORE BIKE WEAR TOOL Soft Shell in der Größe M
> bei Amazon für schlanke 94 EUR!



  In Rot auch in Größe L für 94 öcken. Jetzt sind noch 4 da. 

Legitimierungsschnäppchen:
ONeal Winter Glove 2011 black bei AS für mittelmäßige 24,90 EUR
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...ren/ONeal-Winter-Glove-2011-black::42421.html


----------



## juicer666 (23. Januar 2012)

Mavic Inferno Jacket in blau
sehr warme (und tolle) Jacke. Hammerpreis 109 â¬
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000687&lang=DEU&product=A010195


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Januar 2012)

da gibts noch nen paar andere nette Mavic-Angebote


----------



## Patensen (25. Januar 2012)

Gore Softshell Contest in L ab 64,30
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Shell-CONTEST-black/dp/B002MJKKAM/ref=sr_1_77?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1327507656&sr=1-77"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Soft Shell CONTEST: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## baumeister21 (27. Januar 2012)

Im Zimtstern Online-Shop gibts ab heute 30% auf die Bike-Kollektion. 

www.zimtstern.com


----------



## JENSeits (27. Januar 2012)

machen die auch mal eine Aktion in der XL / XXl wirklich der Größe entspricht?


----------



## overkill_KA (29. Januar 2012)

Hi
Ich hab vor kurzem mal im IBC von einem Shop aus Uk glaube ich gelesen, der Adidas Goggles im Angebot hat. Da war u.a. auch die Yodai dabei. Der Laden hatte nur Brillen und Goggles im Angebot - keine Bekleidung oder ähnliches. 

Hat jemand evtl einen Link zu dem Shop?

Zum Topic:
CRC hat zur Zeit Troy Lee Helme bis zu 38% reduziert
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=troy+lee&CategoryIDs=27


----------



## markus182 (31. Januar 2012)

Craft Siberian Bike Glove für 29,95:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a11088/siberian-bike-glove-schwarz.html


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Februar 2012)

Gibt bei fahrrad.de mal wieder ne Gutscheinaktion.

Hier Größe wählen und 1x in den Warenkorb. Im Warenkorb rechts den Code *FDEFB917* eingeben und man landet bei 0,00 Euro. Weiter auschecken und als Zahlungsweise Überweisung wählen um nochmal 2,00 Euro Rabatt auf die Versandkosten zu bekommen. Am Ende sind es nur 3,99 Euro.


----------



## peh (2. Februar 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gibt bei fahrrad.de mal wieder ne Gutscheinaktion.


Bei Bruegelmann ebenso: Hier die Größe wählen, Code *BRUFB897*.

Ich habe überlegt, aber nein, läge eh nur in der Ecke. Ich will weder fahrrad.de noch Bruegelmann-Werbung fahren.


----------



## Sera (2. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Bei Bruegelmann ebenso: Hier die Größe wählen, Code *BRUFB897*.
> 
> Ich habe überlegt, aber nein, läge eh nur in der Ecke. Ich will weder fahrrad.de noch Bruegelmann-Werbung fahren.



Beim Brügelmann-Angebot bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung mit deinem Code:
"Der eingegebene Gutschein-Code ist ungültig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (2. Februar 2012)

Bei Fahrrad.de auch.


----------



## peh (2. Februar 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Beim Brügelmann-Angebot bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung mit deinem Code


Sorry, der Gutschein stammt von Brügelmann selbst und war meines Erachtens nicht personalisiert, mit zwei Facebook-Accounts getestet, aus der gestrigen Facebook-Aktion, per Newsletter rumgeschickt. Bei Facebook finde ich die Aktion nicht mehr. Hier ein Screenshot, falls jemand Argumentationshilfe braucht oder so 





Das "*" weist allerdings hin auf:_



			*zzgl. Versandkosten. Nicht mit anderen Gutscheinaktionen  kombinierbar. Nur einlösbar auf www.bruegelmann.de.  Wir behalten uns vor, diese Aktion jederzeit ohne Angabe von Gründen zu  beenden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Al_Borland (2. Februar 2012)

Dann wird die Geschichte wohl schon durch sein.


----------



## Sera (2. Februar 2012)

Schade, trotzdem danke


----------



## clear water (5. Februar 2012)

Winterjacke Gonso Nevada
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/winter/radjacken-gonso/nevada-v2/fire
79,95 statt 99,95 
leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe


----------



## Radonisti (5. Februar 2012)

clear water schrieb:


> Winterjacke Gonso Nevada
> http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/winter/radjacken-gonso/nevada-v2/fire
> 79,95 statt 99,95
> leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe


 
Der Preis ist absolut üblich. Lass dich nicht blenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (5. Februar 2012)

Kein Plan, ob dieses SchnÃ¤ppchen schon war:

Platzangst Hoody Close GrÃ¼n fÃ¼r 28â¬ statt 69,99â¬, plus Versand.

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/streetwear/hoody-close-men-logo/282867.html

Minus 10â¬ Gutschein fÃ¼r die Produktbewertung ist das Teil fÃ¼r 18â¬ ein dickes SchnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

Gutschein wird nicht klappen, mÃ¼ssen mindestens 25â¬ bei rauskommen


----------



## .floe. (5. Februar 2012)

Klappt, habs doch gerade ausprobiert 

Bei mir standen am Ende 18â¬ plus Versandkosten auf der Rechnung.

Soweit ich weiÃ, muss der "unreduzierte" Betrag mindestens 25â¬ betragen.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2012)

Alles klar - ich beweg dann mal die Maus dahin!


----------



## Stefan210 (6. Februar 2012)

MTB-Schuhe (SPD kompatibel) von *79,95â¬* --> *19,99â¬*

Schwarz (40,41,46): http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/ixs-aerator-mtb-schuh-schwarz/16592.html

Silber (39-46): http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/ixs-aerator-mtb-schuh-silber/16595.html


----------



## mäxx__ (6. Februar 2012)

Klasse Tipp - Hoody ist geordert


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (6. Februar 2012)

Der Testsieger seit gefühlt 45 Jahren:

GORE Bike Wear Countdown AS WINDSTOPPER® Hose schwarz für 99,95  statt 139,90 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k969/a13343/countdown-as-windstopper-hose-schwarz.html

Cheers


----------



## hergie (8. Februar 2012)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3968


----------



## Sera (8. Februar 2012)

hergie schrieb:


> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3968



O`NEAL Windbreaker Jacke blau M	24.98EUR

schreibt doch dazu worum es sich handelt und was es kostet.


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Februar 2012)

Platzangstshop hat auch Sale im Moment

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/index.php/cat/c36_Clothing-Men.html/XTCsid/tqjs3467b0lv6rd9v82qbie866


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (8. Februar 2012)

icebreaker merino bei: outdoor-broker


----------



## Grashalm (11. Februar 2012)

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 fÃ¼r 74,95â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22788_Trans-Alpine-30-Rucksack-.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Februar 2012)

Hier ein guter  Tipp für Handschuhe, die man des Preises wegen mal probieren kann.
Nämlich die *Bike Gloves Winter/James & Nicholson*.
Hab ich seit ca. 6 Wochen und bin recht zufrieden damit. Halten besser  warm als die Gore Bike Wear und kosten bei AMAZON gerade mal 10 Euro!!!!
Bis -7 Grad ausprobiert und ich hab erst nach ca. 1,5 Stunden die  Fingerspitzen etwas gemerkt. Kleiner Nachteil ist, dass man beim  Ausziehen aufpassen muss, das Innenfutter nicht mit rauszuziehen.  Ansonsten ist ein wenig GEL im Bereich des Handballens, verstellbarer  Klett, Frotte-Daumen. Ab 5 Grad+ schwitzt man dafür schneller als in den  Gore Bike Wear. Bislang keine Abnutzung, alle Nähte heile. Für den  Preis TOP!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bike-Gloves-Winter-James-Nicholson/dp/B0030EA1X4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328971234&sr=8-1"]Bike Gloves Winter/James & Nicholson (JN 335) S(7) M(8) L(9) XL(10): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## vopsi (12. Februar 2012)

Leatt Brace DBX 2011 
abzüglich 15 euro gutscheincode heute für unter 250 euronen
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=61499


----------



## austriacarp (14. Februar 2012)

Ein richtiges Schnäppchen für kleine Füße
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...ake-MTB-Touring-Schuh-MX-155-grau::39008.html


----------



## x-tea95 (14. Februar 2012)

Kleidungsausverkauf bei Chainreactioncycles:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## Monche (14. Februar 2012)

x-tea95 schrieb:


> Kleidungsausverkauf bei Chainreactioncycles:
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/



Danke. Da hab ich mir direkt mal ein paar 661 raji fÃ¼r Schlappe 13,90â¬ und kostenlosen Versand gegÃ¶nnt. ;-)

Ich weis nich ob der link Vom iPhone funktioniert. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=57608


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. Februar 2012)

Kurze Frage auch wenn es hier nicht rein gehört. Kommt bei CRC und Klamotten der Zoll dazwischen? Kenne das von Shops wie Zavvi aus UK.


----------



## An der Alb (14. Februar 2012)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage auch wenn es hier nicht rein gehört. Kommt bei CRC und Klamotten der Zoll dazwischen? Kenne das von Shops wie Zavvi aus UK.



Zoll? Aus England? Die fahren zwar links gehören aber immerhin zur EU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. Februar 2012)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage auch wenn es hier nicht rein gehÃ¶rt. Kommt bei CRC und Klamotten der Zoll dazwischen? Kenne das von Shops wie Zavvi aus UK.



Zavvi sitzt nicht in UK, sondern auf den Kanalinseln, afair Guernsey
die sind zwar Britisches Hoheitsgebiet, aber nicht in der EU, deshalb kommt da ab ~26â¬ Warenwert Zoll dazu

alles von Mainland UK ist Zollfrei, genau genommen zahlen die HÃ¤ndler die Mehrwertsteuer direkt an Deutschland


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich bedanke mich für die Erklärung! Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer


----------



## Radonisti (15. Februar 2012)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die Erklärung! Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer


 
Mehrwertsteuer kommt auch noch dazu. Letztendlich lohnt es sich nicht im Ausland zu kaufen. Bei diesen Billigshops bekommt eh häufig nur Fakes, die vom Zoll zerstört werden.


----------



## Bogeyman (15. Februar 2012)

Wenn Ihr in diesem Thread schon diskutiert, solltet Ihr es auch richtig machen 

*Zollgebühren und Zollsteuern*
Man zahlt für die Einfuhr von Waren nur Steuern, wenn diese nicht aus der EU kommen. Die Kanalinseln Guernsey und Jersey sind da eine Ausnahme, sie gehören zwar zu Großbritannien sind aber keine Mitglieder der EU.

Afaik, rechnet der Zoll beim Warenwert die Versandkosten immer mit ein, also Warenwert = Warenwert + Versandkosten.

*Warenwert: bis zu 22 Euro*
Bei einem Warenwert von bis zu 22,- Euro ist keine Mehrwertsteurer oder Zollgebühr zu zahlen. Effektiv wird wohl sogar erst ab ~26 Euro die MwSt. fällig, da vorher der Verwaltungsaufwand zu groß wäre.

*Warenwert: über 22 Euro bis 150 Euro*
Sollte der Warenwert 22,- Euro übersteigen, so ist Mehrwertsteurer auf den Warenwert zu entrichten. Sofern der Warenwert aber noch unterhalb von 150 Euro ist, fallen keine Zölle an und die Ware ist Zollfrei.

*Warenwert: über 150 Euro*
Übersteigt der Warenwert 150,- Euro, so sind die Waren nicht mehr Zollfrei und es ist neben der Mehrwertsteuer noch zusätzlich ein prozentualer Zollsatz auf den Wert der Kaufpreises zu bezahlen. Der Zollsatz variiert in Abhängigkeit von den Produkten. Es sind jedoch nicht auf alle Produkte auch Zölle zu zahlen, vieles ist Einfuhrfrei.


----------



## hermann35 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
günstige biker-Kleider hole ich mir öfters über ebay. Da hab ich schon manch ein Schnäppchen machen können. Zwar nicht immer aber doch schon sehr oft. Man muss ja sparen wo man kann.


----------



## juicer666 (16. Februar 2012)

ich geh ab und zu asiatisch essen und esse dann extra Chilli !



hermann35 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> günstige biker-Kleider hole ich mir öfters über ebay. Da hab ich schon manch ein Schnäppchen machen können. Zwar nicht immer aber doch schon sehr oft. Man muss ja sparen wo man kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (16. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> günstige biker-Kleider hole ich mir öfters über ebay. Da hab ich schon manch ein Schnäppchen machen können. Zwar nicht immer aber doch schon sehr oft. Man muss ja sparen wo man kann.



Ach Du kaufst bei mir immer die teuren Klamotten für nen Appel und nen Ei.


----------



## volviq (16. Februar 2012)

"Nur" für Frauen, aber günstig und viele Größen, 
Vaude Gravit Jacke in Farbe: ecru/nighttime  44,95 statt 119 EUR:
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=177641&k_id=00&hot=1


----------



## juneoen (19. Februar 2012)

hallo

 hätte folgende nagelneu orginalverpackte trikots für 25 incl versand (zusammen!) in small abzugeben , da wir xs und s bestellt haben - trikots sind super qualität und sehr zu empfelen!

bei interesse einafch per pm!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49385

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49384


----------



## michaela123 (20. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal eine klassische Moderatoren-Aktion. Der Fred läuft eigentlich ganz gut, warum musste jetzt gelöscht werden? Und bitte nicht mit "es dürfen nur Schnäppchen gepostet werden". In der Galerie sind auf einer Seite max. 10 Bikes - der Rest sind Comments und das passt auch. 
Wir sind hier in einem Forum, in dem Fachsimpeln nun mal dazugehört.


----------



## hermann35 (20. Februar 2012)

kurzes update für jene, die sich vor kurzem die platzangst trailtech bei amazon für 49  bestellt haben. nachdem ich die falschlieferung vor einer woche zurückgeschickt habe, kam heute mit der post tatsächlich noch die jacke an!


----------



## janana103 (21. Februar 2012)

Lidl hat jetzt wieder Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche. Eine Hose und eine Oberteil habe ich mir bei einer früheren Aktion gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Kann ich auch an kalten Tagen unten drunter empfehlen...


----------



## Cyclingtobi (21. Februar 2012)

Die firma Dowe-Sportswear hat schlichte Kleidung aber doch SEHR hohe QualitÃ¤t

Hose+Trikot Promoaktion fÃ¼r 99â¬

www.dowe-sportswear.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/DOWE-SPORTSWEAR/198766880157045


----------



## kalkhoffpink (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, gilt der Preis für eine Abnahme ab 25 Stk. oder?


----------



## Cyclingtobi (21. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, gilt der Preis für eine Abnahme ab 25 Stk. oder?



Neinnein, Pro set 99 für weiß
73 schwarz


----------



## justparty (21. Februar 2012)

Ui das is ja mal ein toller Thread hier. Habe mich auch immer im Internet informiert, aber hier gibt es ja auch genug Tipps von euch die ich mir mal durchlesen sollte denke ich. ich werde mal Bescheid geben was ich so gefunden habe 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Februar 2012)

justparty schrieb:


> Ui das is ja mal ein toller Thread hier. Habe mich auch immer im Internet informiert, aber hier gibt es ja auch genug Tipps von euch die ich mir mal durchlesen sollte denke ich. ich werde mal Bescheid geben was ich so gefunden habe
> 
> MFG



ja, dann mal los...wenn alle nur kommentieren, bringts aber auch nix.

Radjacke von Alex/Karstadt (zur Zeit hier -10-20% auf alles)
http://www.karstadt.de/Alex/Herren-...746674+897032+897036&fw=sports&fromKid=897036


----------



## "Joker" (26. Februar 2012)

Bei Sportscheck gibt es aktuell sehr günstig Outdoorbekleidung. Ich habe dort beispielsweise eine leichtes, dünnes Hardshell für Dreckswetter für 29,95 gekauft. In anderen Kategorien, beispielsweise Fleece oder Westen, gibt es auch das ein oder andere Schnäppchen. 


Grüße, Marco


----------



## rpitz (26. Februar 2012)

Der ultimative Alpencross-, Herbst/Winter/Frühlings-Schuh für Nicht-Rennfahrer zu einem wirklich guten Preis:

Shimano SH-MT91  um 120,- in (fast) allen Größen verfügbar.

Hab den Vorgänger SH-MT90 seit 2 Jahren und bin immer noch begeistert vom dem Schuh  auch wenn die Optik anfangs, ähhhm, gewöhnungsbedürftig ist 

EDIT sagt: der Preis war gestern. Heute wieder 125,-...


----------



## Schelle (29. Februar 2012)

Bei Bike-Discount sind Helme im Angebot: http://www.bike-discount.de/newslet...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL120203


----------



## Patensen (2. März 2012)

rfr02 schrieb:


> Man darf doch wohl mal nachfragen!!


 
Richtig, am besten per PN!

Legitimierungsschnäppchen:
Gore Countdown AS Jacke für 79,95
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a64501/windstopper-countdown-as-jacke-ocean-blue-schwarz.html


----------



## begga (2. März 2012)

Aktuell gibt es die GORE BIKE WEAR TOOL Soft Shell Jacke in verschiedenen Größen und Farben
bei Amazon für unfassbare 57 EUR statt UVP 190 EUR!


----------



## begga (2. März 2012)

Ich merke gerade dass wohl generell der große Gore Bike Wear-Ausverkauf bei Amazon ist. 

Zum Beispiel 
Gore Bike Wear Tight ab 26 EUR oder 
Handschuhe ab 17 EUR 
und viele andere Sachen!


----------



## juicer666 (2. März 2012)

krasse Preise bei amazon, in der Tat, habe geradre 2 Jacken und 2 Hosen b estellt.
Schnapper zB die Comso [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004KPLBX6 oder fürs legere Radln  http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002MZUVH8"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke FUSION CROSS WINDSTOPPER® Active Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## gomerline (2. März 2012)

Schade, alles nur in kleinen Größen so günstig...
Die *GORE BIKE WEAR Herren THERMO Bibtights mit Polster POWER* für 35,89 ist auch ein Schnapper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny87 (3. März 2012)

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,64;product=14579 
die leichteste windweste die ich kenne. kann man nur empfehlen für den preis 
fällt aber etwas kleiner aus als erwartet


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2012)

GORE bei AMAZON

Sagt mal, seid ihr alle 1,50m groß und wiegt 50kg?

Alle Super-Angebote sind ja für Größe "s". Wer über 13 Jahre trägt so was? ICH brauche "L" und da hab ich jetzt nur Standardpreise gefunden.

Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bringts ja jemandem was.....
_____________________
Ich finde die SUGOI RS Short bei ebay ein Schnäppchen. Hab selbst eine in "L" bestellt - passt super. Ist sogar Made in Canada !!!!???

79,90 (Bei Globetrotter Euro 129,-) für ALLE Größen!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUGOI-RS-Sho...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item9bffe4c5b7


----------



## xTr3Me (3. März 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps mit den Gore Klamotten! Die Tool gabs zwar in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe nicht fÃ¼r die  57â¬, aber fÃ¼r 94â¬. Meiner Meinung nach immer noch ein guter Preis, wenn auch kein absoluter Schnapper. Hab sie mal bestellt und dann schau ich sie mir mal genauer an


----------



## Patensen (3. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ICH brauche "L" und da hab ich jetzt nur Standardpreise gefunden.


 
Gore Soft Shell Contest Gr.L rot/schwarz für 42,- 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Contest-Shell-JWCONZ990109/dp/B0038ODXAO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1330766083&sr=8-6"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Soft Shell CONTEST: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## ThomasAC (3. März 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Schade, alles nur in kleinen Größen so günstig...
> Die *GORE BIKE WEAR Herren THERMO Bibtights mit Polster POWER* für 35,89 ist auch ein Schnapper.



Danke für den Tipp, ich habe mal eine Größe M für den nächsten Winter bestellt.


----------



## juicer666 (3. März 2012)

nÃ¶, ich habe 4 Teile in XL bestellt ( gestern abend) sind halt nur RestbestÃ¤nde.
die RS fÃ¼r 80 ist fein. Wenn nicht mehr gÃ¼ltig hier die kurze mit TrÃ¤gern fÃ¼r immer noch gute 90 â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a43710/rs-traegerhose-schwarz.html




kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> GORE bei AMAZON
> 
> Sagt mal, seid ihr alle 1,50m groÃ und wiegt 50kg?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2012)

Patensen schrieb:


> Gore Soft Shell Contest Gr.L rot/schwarz für 42,-
> GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Soft Shell CONTEST: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit




Bei mir kostet die 69,90 in "L"...ist aber immer noch OK vom Preis....


----------



## maddin2306 (6. März 2012)

Klasse Thread hier!
Hab mir gestern die '[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Contest Soft Shell, black/white, M' für *[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*EUR 50,78 *bestellt.
Klasse! Hoffe sie passt.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## dieFluse (6. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sagt mal, seid ihr alle 1,50m groß und wiegt 50kg?
> 
> Alle Super-Angebote sind ja für Größe "s". Wer über 13 Jahre trägt so was? ICH brauche "L" und da hab ich jetzt nur Standardpreise gefunden.
> 
> Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bringts ja jemandem was.....


Ähhhm jaaaa   Handschuhe "S", Hose "S", Jersey "S", Protektoren "S" ... 
Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Als ich jedoch nach Schnappern suchte, gab es immer nur "L" oder "XL" oder aber "XS".


----------



## Laphroaig10 (6. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> GORE bei AMAZON
> 
> Sagt mal, seid ihr alle 1,50m groß und wiegt 50kg?
> 
> Alle Super-Angebote sind ja für Größe "s". Wer über 13 Jahre trägt so was? ICH brauche "L" und da hab ich jetzt nur Standardpreise gefunden.



nein, du bist einfach zu langsam 
ich hab noch eine Tool in M für 56 bekommen, L gab es bei der ersten Meldung hier auch noch einige

661 Raji für 11,60


----------



## juicer666 (6. März 2012)

Sodele, ich behalte jetzt 2 Jacken, 1 Hose und 2 Trikots. der Rest geht zurÃ¼ck an amazon.
Wenn jemand mag kann er aber auch gerne was hier in MÃ¼nchen abholen, da die Amazon Preise inzwischen wieder beim DOPPELTEN bis DREIFACHEN und mehr liegen ... .

In XL:
1) Gore Fusion Cross in schwarz UVP 199 â¬,  gezahlt 59,84â¬
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004KPLBX6/ref=oh_o00_s01_i00_details"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke FUSION CROSS WINDSTOPPERÂ® Active Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

In XXL:
2) Shimano Accu 3d premium in schwarz UVP 199.95 , gezahlt 72,14â¬
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005QIO61U/ref=oh_o04_s01_i01_details"]Shimano Herren Windstopper Jacke Premium: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

3) Shimano Windbreaker Race in Schwarz UVP 139,95â¬, gezahlt 50,50â¬
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0062LQERE/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details"]Shimano Herren Windbreaker Jacke Race, EC WJARWJC04: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

NatÃ¼rlich mit Rechnung. Ich mag nix dran verdienen, alles mit Etikett und in TÃ¼te. Vielleicht freut sich jemand ja drÃ¼ber.
Angebot nur kurzfristig, da ich es sonst zeitnah zurÃ¼cksenden muss.


----------



## mäcpomm (7. März 2012)

Das ist schon verrückt und ein Grund warum ich nie, nicht, niemals zum UVP kaufe. Verarschen lassen muß man sich als kleiner Mann schon oft genug.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. März 2012)

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk:

PLANET X AND ON ONE MERINO BASELAYERS
Another 25% off.
ENTER CODE UKMERINO25 at checkout.

= 25....sehr warm


----------



## ansgar1 (7. März 2012)

http://www.snowshop.de/index.php?k=14&seite=2

Alles fÃ¼r 39,95â¬ zzgl Versand. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine der Jacken gekauft. FÃ¼r den Preis klasse.


----------



## HansMueller (7. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

heute gibt es bei Aldi süd Kinder und Jugendfahrradhelme zu absolut spitzen Preis von nur 9,99 . Die Helme sind wirklich gut, kann ich wirklich weiter empfehlen.


Gruß
HansMueller


----------



## poison-bike (7. März 2012)

Hier die Sugoi RS für n Schnapper (Größe XL)

http://www.amazon.de/Sugoi-Radhose-...5LJ0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331140889&sr=8-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epostampchamp (8. März 2012)

HansMueller schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> heute gibt es bei Aldi süd Kinder und Jugendfahrradhelme zu absolut spitzen Preis von nur 9,99 . Die Helme sind wirklich gut, kann ich wirklich weiter empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Bei manchen Sachen aus dem Aldi Angebotssortiment muss ich irgendwie an den Spruch denken      "Von Kindern - für Kinder"


----------



## _Supernova_ (8. März 2012)

HansMueller schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> heute gibt es bei Aldi süd Kinder und Jugendfahrradhelme zu absolut spitzen Preis von nur 9,99 . Die Helme sind wirklich gut, kann ich wirklich weiter empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 
Beim Helm hört der Spaß auf! Da spielt man schnell mit dem Leben seiner Kinder. Selbst geizige Schwaben kaufen ihren Kindern einen sicheren Markenhelm!  Aber du kaufst deinen Kindern vermutlich auch ein Rad mit Bremsen für 2,99.


----------



## bksmooth (8. März 2012)

ohh man ... nun geht das schonwieder los ...


----------



## vitaminc (8. März 2012)

Ich muss lachen, Danke.


----------



## crazy.man77 (9. März 2012)

Mainstream MSX Shorts Back Country für 39,99:
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/mainstream-msx-back-country-bike-short-gg/19320.html


----------



## maddin2306 (9. März 2012)

@supernova
So denke ich auch. Unserer Tochter haben wir damals in der Bucht einen gut getesteten Alpina-Helm für wenig Geld gekauft, da es ein Vorjahresmodell war. Und da er blau-silber ist, kann ihn unser Sohn auch noch tragen (wenn der Helm bis dahin heil bleibt).


----------



## Sera (9. März 2012)

Jeder Helm, der in Deutschland auf den Markt kommt muss die gleichen Sicherheitsmerkmale aufweisen. Somit sind diese alle gleich "sicher". Unterschiede gibt es nur in Passform, Gewicht, Design etc. Die Grundfunktion erfüllen alle.


----------



## Oldskool_13 (9. März 2012)

@Sera:
Keine Ahnung ob wirklich nur geprüfte Helme in Deutschland verkauft werden dürfen. 
Aber deine Aussage ist trotzdem falsch. 
Die geprüften Helme erfüllen dann zwar wirklich die Prüfkriterien. (sofern nicht irgendwelche Hintertüren genutzt werden --> Siehe GS Siegel  --  teure version prüfen lassen, billige Chinaware verkaufen usw.)  Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es nicht Helme gibt die die Prüfanforderungen überbieten. 

Von daher würde auch ich beim Helmkauf eher zu Markenartikeln greifen. Auch wenn das keine Garantie ist wirklich was besseres zu bekommen. 

Umm sicher zu gehen, am besten mal über Testergebnisse schlau machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2012)

In erster Linie ist die Passform entscheidend. Der beste Helm hilft nichts, wenn er nicht richtig sitzt. Aber ich würde sagen die ganze Diskussion ist hier eh fehl am Platz. Zeit für neue Schnäppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. März 2012)

abgesehen davon waren so gut wie alle Aldi-Helme umgelabelte Markenhelme, meistens Cratoni
als ob Aldi sowas selbst herstellt 

Fox Shorts fÃ¼r 15â¬


----------



## Deleted 169926 (9. März 2012)

und wie rechnet man da die größe um???


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. März 2012)

meinst du die Fox Shorts 
das ist doch die ganz normale Weitenangabe, wie auch bei Jeans

oder die Mainstream MSX?
da spuckt google auch eine Größentabelle aus


----------



## _Supernova_ (9. März 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> meistens Cratoni


 

Noch nie gehört.  Wasn das für ein unbekannter Billigkrempel?


----------



## Erich17 (9. März 2012)

z.B. dieser Billigkrempel hier 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a63653/terrox-white-anthracite-glossy.html

muss aber nicht immer dieser Billigkrempel sein - es gibt dann auch so was billiges

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k465/a53181/terrox-silver-grey.html


----------



## wesone (10. März 2012)

http://www.outlet.hive-outdoor.com/...t-herren-vertical-jacket-jacke-s-xl-1917.htmlDoppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (10. März 2012)

http://www.outlet.hive-outdoor.com/...t-herren-vertical-jacket-jacke-s-xl-1917.html

Superfunktionale Regenjacke unter 200 gr Gewicht für knappe 60 euro. würde ich mal als Schnäppchen bezeichen ;-).

Gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben und Größen

Mit aktuellem Gutschein gibt es nochmal 10% Rabatt


----------



## mäcpomm (10. März 2012)

GoreTex Winterschuh fÃ¼r 109,95â¬

Shimano SH-MW81 GORE-TEXÂ® MTB


----------



## Albert (11. März 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> http://www.outlet.hive-outdoor.com/... Du vielleicht einen aktuellen Gutscheincode?


----------



## wesone (11. März 2012)

Albert schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht einen aktuellen Gutscheincode?




Google ist dein Freund ;-).

2 Sekunden Aufwand  =  hive-outdoor5763


----------



## Albert (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

danke für den Code. Den hab ich gestern auch gesehen, allerdings stand da was von gültig bis Ende Januar. Aber wenn der funktioniert is ja super.


----------



## Krie6hofv (12. März 2012)

Lidl hat ab heute wieder Fahrradkleidung im Programm.


----------



## chelli (12. März 2012)

Krie6hofv schrieb:


> Lidl hat ab heute wieder Fahrradkleidung im Programm.



Naja, wenn man was bekommt. Ich war vorhin, etwa 5 min nach Beginn der Öffnungszeiten beim nächsten Lidl und wollte mir ein paar der Funktionsshirts kaufen - nix zu machen, entweder die hatten die Teile garnicht erst, oder sie waren schon weg, von den anderen Sachen (Hosen, Jacken, ...) war aber noch einiges da.


----------



## Krie6hofv (12. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme gleich noch was, brauche allerdings auch nur 2 Polsterhosten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. März 2012)

Dickmanne schrieb:


> Falscher Fred. Hier gehts um SchnÃ¤ppchen und nicht um Billig-Klamotten. GELÃSCHT



Nein, Falscher Kommentar...und das von einem Newbie.

*Solch blÃ¶de Verallgemeinerungen* haben hier aber auch nix zu suchen!! ..zumal Du ja threadbezogen auch nix beizutragen hast.

Die Lidl-Klamotten sind nicht durchgehend schlecht. Die Crivit-UnterwÃ¤sche taugt was und die Sonnenbrillen sind in der richtigen TÃ¶nung auch zu gebrauchen!! 

Hier war fÃ¼r die lady oder das Kind...MTB-Suplest-Schuh fÃ¼r 11,90â¬
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_87&products_id=2002


----------



## Movingframe (12. März 2012)

Zubehör wie Brillen und Satteltasche finde ich in Ordnung.
Selbst wenn man eine Brille nach einer Zeit doppelt oder dreifach kaufen müsste würde sich das im Vergleich zu Oakley immer noch lohnen.

Zumal der Stirnschweiss Stopper garnicht so dumm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaskodil (13. März 2012)

Weiß nicht, aber scheinen ganz gute Protektoren zu sein, Händler sieht ehrlich aus! 

http://www.local24.de/detail/fahrra...en-neu-ovp-von-speedstuff-groesse-l/14339587/


----------



## bobons (13. März 2012)

Kaskodil schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, aber scheinen ganz gute Protektoren zu sein, Händler sieht ehrlich aus!
> 
> http://www.local24.de/detail/fahrra...en-neu-ovp-von-speedstuff-groesse-l/14339587/



Netter Versuch...dein (eigenes) Zeug gibt es neu für um die 50 Euro... 

Hibike: Craft Bodymapped Half-Zip Pullover sweden blue 29,90.


----------



## oundue (13. März 2012)

Für neues aller Art kein ich nur die Seite empfehlen!!!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## xTr3Me (13. März 2012)

Hallo,

chainreactioncycles ist mir neu, von der Seite hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wirklich interessant!

.
.
.
.
.


Sorry aber das ist kein Schnäppchen, absoluter Quark hier im Schnäppchenthread Werbung für eine Seite zu machen. 

Besser als pauschal einen Shop anzusteuern ist folgendes vorgehen:

- nach dem Produkt googlen, die google Preissuche anklicken
- idealo.de / Geizhals.at/de / usw..
- ebay.de ansteuern
- ggfs kleinanzeigen + ibc bikemarkt durchsuchen falls man mit gebrauchter Ware zufrieden ist
- Schnäppchenthreads durchsuchen, dabei im ungünstigsten Fall Beiträge wie oben lesen..


----------



## Magicforce (14. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> chainreactioncycles ist mir neu, von der Seite hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wirklich interessant!
> 
> ...



was soll denn das Geschwafel, hier werden Artikel gepostet die man im Netz oder meinetwegen auch offline gefunden hat und die eben ein Stück günstiger sind als der niedrigste Preis den mal allgemein so finden kann, das nennt man dann  Schnäppchen, was anderes war nicht gefragt.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. März 2012)

> was soll denn das Geschwafel, hier werden Artikel gepostet die man im Netz oder meinetwegen auch offline gefunden hat und die eben ein Stück günstiger sind als der niedrigste Preis den mal allgemein so finden kann, das nennt man dann Schnäppchen, was anderes war nicht gefragt.



 Man Junge  das ist mit das beste was ich je gelesen habe  
Schon lustig wenn sich manche Menschen komplett blamieren


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2012)

Ich denke wenn auf der Startseite eines Händlers direkt 5 Bekleidungsartikel 50% reduziert und weitere mit etwas weniger zu haben sind, ist es durchaus legitim den ganzen Shop zu posten, anstatt 5 Einzel-Links zu verarbeiten...


----------



## oundue (14. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> chainreactioncycles ist mir neu, von der Seite hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wirklich interessant!
> 
> ...





wenn dir mein link nicht passt,dann mußt du ihn doch nicht lesen---ich dachte nur für die allgemeinheit wäre es ne interessante seite!


----------



## juicer666 (14. März 2012)

daran ist gar nichts lustig. Das trifft es voll auf den Punkt. Die Schwafelei hier nervt inzwischen wieder extrem !

*Shimano Uni Langarm Shirt Techlab *

ab 15,49 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-Langarmshirt-Techlab-schwarz-ECWTLBSJS11U03/dp/B004PEHV7C/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1331727788&sr=8-9"]Shimano Uni Langarm Shirt Techlab: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Man Junge  das ist mit das beste was ich je gelesen habe
> Schon lustig wenn sich manche Menschen komplett blamieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-tea95 (14. März 2012)

Ich halte es fÃ¼r ziemlich sinnlos einfach einen Link zu einem Shop zu posten, wenn es dann auch noch ein Shop wie CRC ist, dann erst Recht. Denn 1. kennt fast jeder diesen Shop und 2. ist dort nahezu alles dauerreduziert. Der Eindruck trÃ¼gt jedoch oft, da dort auch komplett falsche UVP's angegeben werden (Bespiel: TLD-Helme). Oder auch sind auf der von meinen Vorrednern schon angesprochenen SchnÃ¤ppchenseite "Angebote", wie z.B. Der Conti GP 4000S fÃ¼r 38,22â¬, ich hab mir einfach das Erste rausgepickt. Direkt beim ersten anderen Shop in dem ich gesucht habe finde ich den Reifen fÃ¼r nur 25,90â¬. Soviel zu der Startseite.

Also einfach so machen, wie von 'xTr3Me' beschrieben, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund fÃ¼r solche Diskussionen.


Ãbrigens bin ich gestern Ã¼ber diese beiden SchnÃ¤ppchen gestolpert und hab sie mir direkt bestellt:

Santini Profitrikot 42â¬ http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/santini-profitrikot-499909/aid:499912

Santini ProfitrÃ¤gerhose 49â¬ http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/santini-profitraegerhose-499939/aid:499957


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. März 2012)

Ganz nett, Is aber irgendwie nix für Enduro-Piloten...


----------



## juicer666 (14. März 2012)

Alter Falter, deine Meinung interessiert hier aber nicht ! Wenn du reden magst kauf dir einen Hund ! Schnäppchen posten mit link oder hands off von der Tastatur und NICHT auf Antworten drücken !



kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ganz nett, Is aber irgendwie nix für Enduro-Piloten...



ich zitiere mal aus Posting Nr. 1:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten,  solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten.  Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen  Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*



*ONEAL Hellraiser Protektorenjacke Gold 180 *


http://www.jehlebikes.de/oneal-hellraiser-protektorenjacke-2wd-18452.html


----------



## anderson (15. März 2012)

Im Übrigen werden "Diskussionsbeiträge" im Schnäppchenthread nicht dadurch besser, dass man vorher mal eben schnell "sale mountainbikekleidung" googelt und das erstbeste Ergebnis hier einfügt. Diese Beiträge, sowie der den ich hier gerade schreibe, sind lieblos und kann man sich ebenso sparen. Ich spare mir jetzt mal das googeln.


----------



## wholeStepDown (16. März 2012)

Lasst doch die Leute einen shop wie CRC posten- den kennen vielleicht noch nicht alle und ich hab da auch schon gute Schnäppchen geschossen (danke RaceFace...). Denjenigen dafür zu tadeln ist genauso dämlich wie sich anzumaßen, darüber entscheiden zu wollen, was hier relevant ist und was nicht. Aber der nächste weiss es garantiert noch besser...


----------



## axisofjustice (16. März 2012)

> darüber entscheiden zu wollen


Es ist doch schon längst entschieden worden.



> Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur *Angebote* posten



Ein Händler ist kein Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastelbasti (16. März 2012)

oundue schrieb:


> Für neues aller Art kein ich nur die Seite empfehlen!!!
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


 

Und was hat das hier im Schnäppchen-Fred verloren?!


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2012)

Am besten wir diskutieren gar nicht mehr in diesem Thread, ab sofort nur noch Schnäppchen posten. Wenn jemand Mist postet dann schreiben wir ihm eine PN und weißen freundlich darauf hin, dass der Post hier nicht hinein gehört. Fertig aus! Also ab jetzt wieder nur Schnapper bitte  - ich hätte die Diskussion nie auslösen dürfen also macht mich stolz und führt hier keine Diskussionen mehr


----------



## Erich17 (16. März 2012)

GORE Countdown AS Jacke 
- Windstopper Active Shell - Ärmel abtrennbar-
Grössen M, L, XXL statt 159,90 für 79,95

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a64501/windstopper-countdown-as-jacke-ocean-blue-schwarz.html


Fahre diese Jacke selbst und kann sie, auch wegen den abtrennbaren Ärmeln, wirklich absolut empfehlen. Hält gute 2 Std stärkerem Regen stand.


----------



## gomerline (18. März 2012)

Bei amazon gibt es gerade reduzierte Shimano Windbraker Bekleidungsstücke  Auch normale größen verfügbar!


----------



## SilverWolf (20. März 2012)

Bei  Tchibo  Heute- Radbekleidung, Helme, Brillen  und...und...Halterung  für  Smartphon(Lenker  und  Auto).


----------



## bobons (20. März 2012)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Bei  Tchibo  Heute- Radbekleidung, Helme, Brillen  und...und...Halterung  für  Smartphon(Lenker  und  Auto).



Danke!

Tipp: Die Regenhose sieht aus wie die Modelle der letzten Jahre und ist damit in meinen Augen überteuert. Ich habe sie im Tchibo-Outlet für 6 Euro gekauft, sie ist aber von "Atmungsaktiv" weit entfernt, regendicht ist sie schon, läßt aber an Druckstellen (Sattel, Knie) ein wenig Feuchtigkeit durch.

Deutlich besser finde ich diese: http://www.decathlon.de/regenuberhose-5-id_8129813.html. Das Material hält bei mir geschätzte 300 Stunden Regen, Matsch und Schnee ab und erzeugt kein Saunagefühl. Im Winter habe ich sie als zusätzliche Schicht gegen den kalten Wind getragen.


----------



## dieFluse (20. März 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Tipp: Die Regenhose sieht aus wie die Modelle der letzten Jahre und ist damit in meinen Augen überteuert. Ich habe sie im Tchibo-Outlet für 6 Euro gekauft, sie ist aber von "Atmungsaktiv" weit entfernt, regendicht ist sie schon, läßt aber an Druckstellen (Sattel, Knie) ein wenig Feuchtigkeit durch.
> 
> Deutlich besser finde ich diese: http://www.decathlon.de/regenuberhose-5-id_8129813.html. Das Material hält bei mir geschätzte 300 Stunden Regen, Matsch und Schnee ab und erzeugt kein Saunagefühl. Im Winter habe ich sie als zusätzliche Schicht gegen den kalten Wind getragen.


Danke für den Hinweis und den zusätzlichen Tipp! Ich war am Überlegen bei der Hose


----------



## Jan1 (20. März 2012)

Im "Tchibo Prozente" am Familacenter in 26129 Oldenburg gibts noch einen Stapel der Radlerhosen in Größe M aus dem letzten Jahr für 12,- statt 20,- falls jemand vorbeikommt. Vielleicht gibt´s auch noch anders wo Tchibo Outlett Stores wo günstiger Kleidung gibt. Angeblich ist nur die Verpackung anders als dieses Jahr.


----------



## Movingframe (20. März 2012)

Erich17 schrieb:


> GORE Countdown AS Jacke
> - Windstopper Active Shell - Ärmel abtrennbar-
> Grössen M, L, XXL statt 159,90 für 79,95
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a64501/windstopper-countdown-as-jacke-ocean-blue-schwarz.html



Die Fusion AS ist derzeit auch reduziert für 139  anstatt für übliche 199 in weiss und rot. Eine sehr geile Jacke zum fairen Preis.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k751/a43972/fusion-as-cross-jacke-weiss-schwarz.html


----------



## austriacarp (21. März 2012)

Ein echter Schnapper Platzangst Deflector in allen größen für 49,90 Schade das ich schon eine habe.
http://www.ebay.at/itm/160758662336...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

kostet im Webshop das selbe! -- ist reduziert worden 
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1322_Rain-Coat--quot-Deflector-quot-.html


----------



## Kreuzrad (21. März 2012)

Bei der Ebay-Auktion spart man noch 2,10â¬, weil der Versand dort nur 3,90â¬ kostet, statt 6â¬ im Webshop 

Ãberlege mir eine zu bestellen... _eigentlich _brauch ich ja keine


----------



## Sebel (22. März 2012)

das ist ne neue version der jacke... keine belüftung mehr und nur noch eine 5000er membran... aus meiner sicht kein schnäppchen mehr.

ich freu mich weiter über meine 75.- deflector


----------



## Hasenmann666 (24. März 2012)

Wieder mal hauptsächlich für die Schwaben interessant (ausser es ist ein Besuch im Bikepark Albstadt geplant): 
Im Gonso-Outlet in Albstadt gibt's vom 23.03 bis 14.04. zusätzlich 20 % auf den Outletpreis aller Artikel.

Ausserdem gibt's in Metzingen nun auch ein Odlo Outlet (neben Nike), bei welchem es  neben anderem Zeug auch (nicht allzu viele) reduzierte Bikeklamotten und LAUFhosen (3/4 & lang, die sich wunderbar unter die Bikeshorts anziehen lassen) gibt....


----------



## Jagdfalke (26. März 2012)

Skins macht Ausverkauf. Viele Sachen sind um 50% vom UVP reduziert. Winterware sogar noch mehr.

http://store.skins.net/de/skins-clearance


----------



## Deleted 81536 (26. März 2012)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Skins macht Ausverkauf. Viele Sachen sind um 50% vom UVP reduziert. Winterware sogar noch mehr.
> 
> http://store.skins.net/de/skins-clearance



wobei es so zu sein scheint, das die für uns interessanten Rad-Klamotten nicht reduziert sind.

By the way und dennoch zum Thema "Schnäppchen". 
Kann mir jemand eine *preiswerte* und gute (Feuchtigkeitsmanagement) leichte Überziehjacke oder alternativ Longsleeve empfehlen?

Medes


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

Schnäppchen-Suche bitte hier!


----------



## wartool (26. März 2012)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/

hat heute X2 Radklamotten


----------



## gomerline (27. März 2012)

Bei Aldi Süd gibts ab nächster Woche Montag Radbekleidung:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-02kw1412.htm

Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, aber soll Leute geben die damit ganz zufrieden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brodie_Expresso (27. März 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand zufällig von euch einen aktuellen Roseversand-Gutscheincode.
Im unserem Zeitungsladen konnte man einen Rose-Katalog kaufen und sich den Kaufpreis anrechnen lassen. Leider ist der Katalog schon weg.
Vielen Dank im voraus
Brodie


----------



## Cyclingtobi (29. März 2012)

Am Wochenende war ich im wertheim Village!
Im Salomon Shop sind mir die Mavic Fury fÃ¼r 175â¬ ins auge gesprungen!


----------



## kid77 (29. März 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> Im Salomon Shop sind mir die Mavic Fury für 175 ins auge gesprungen!



Wer kleine Füße hat, findet sie hier für 100 Euro: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a52563/fury-mtb-schuhe.html


----------



## Sebel (30. März 2012)

bei outdoorbroker gibts grad protective shorts für 42,50
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## romka (4. April 2012)

Seit heute gibts bei LIDL wieder Bike-shorts fÃ¼r 12â¬. Ich hab mir die mal geholt. Von der Verarbeitung her, echt super!

http://www.lidl.de/de/CRIVIT/CRIVIT-Herren-MTB-Shorts


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (4. April 2012)

bei den lidl-shorts sind aber keine stretchteile auf höhe des steißbeines verarbeitet, oder!?

....frage beantwortet. bei der schwarzen ausführung sieht man, dass dem nicht so ist. schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (6. April 2012)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant. Kann aber nur auf Artikel im Angebotsbereich verwendet werden. Habe mir gestern selber was bestellt, Jack Wolfskin Trekking-Hose für 37,50 statt 75. Beim Versand sind die wohl auch recht zügig, 2 Stunden nach Bestellung habe ich die DHL-Trackingnummer im E-mail Postfach gehabt.

http://hukd.mydealz.de/gutscheine/50-gutschein-artikel-von-fjällräven-80684


----------



## Tifftoff (7. April 2012)

H&S Bike-Discount :
Sugoi
RS TrÃ¤gerhose schwarz
79,95 â¬


----------



## Jack2332 (8. April 2012)

Gore Fusion Jacket = 175,00
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gore-bike-wear-gore-tex-active-shell-jacke-fusion-as/aid:507750

Gore Fusion Hose = 154,00
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gore-bike-wear-gore-tex-active-shell-hose-fusion-as/aid:507764


----------



## bobons (10. April 2012)

40%-Gutschein von SC24.com:

SC24PF3040FR37ZB

Noch heute gültig, ohne MBW laut Mail.

Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst! Die Funktionssachen von Under Armour sind nicht schlecht wenn reduziert, zur UVP gibt es Besseres.


----------



## epostampchamp (10. April 2012)

dein SC24.com Gutschein funktioniert bei mir als Neukunde nicht, schade...


----------



## sub-xero (10. April 2012)

epostampchamp schrieb:


> dein SC24.com Gutschein funktioniert bei mir als Neukunde nicht, schade...



Bei mir hat er funktioniert, habe mir eben 80 EUR beim Kauf von Wanderstiefeln gespart.


----------



## napstarr (10. April 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht ;(

Ihr Gutschein ist nicht mehr aktiv oder ist für dieses Portal/Aktion ungültig.


----------



## alli333i (10. April 2012)

Platzangst deflector in xs, s und m für 80 euronen:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-deflector-blackblue/239713.html


----------



## M.Finken (10. April 2012)

Leatt Brace - GPX Club 2 für 250 

http://www.24mx.de/motocross/k/protektoren/k30/nackenstutze-leatt-brace/s197/


----------



## autos_stinken (11. April 2012)

alli333i schrieb:


> Platzangst deflector in xs, s und m für 80 euronen:
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radjacken/platzangst-deflector-blackblue/239713.html



die kostet nirgends mehr:
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1287_Jacket--quot-Deflector-quot-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alli333i (11. April 2012)

autos_stinken schrieb:


> die kostet nirgends mehr:
> http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1287_Jacket--quot-Deflector-quot-.html




achso tut mir leid. besitze keine platzangst produkte und bin somit auch nich so gut über die preise informiert. hab nur gesehen dass die von 150 runtergesetzt war


----------



## baden_biker (15. April 2012)

Günstige CRAFT-Klamotten bei _alwaysriding_

Discount Code für Neukunden gültig bis 28-04-
93cc4164


----------



## romka (16. April 2012)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Günstige CRAFT-Klamotten bei _alwaysriding_
> 
> Discount Code für Neukunden gültig bis 28-04-
> 93cc4164


danke


----------



## Logic (16. April 2012)

baden_biker schrieb:


> GÃ¼nstige CRAFT-Klamotten bei _alwaysriding_
> 
> Discount Code fÃ¼r Neukunden gÃ¼ltig bis 28-04-
> 93cc4164



MBW von 72.76â¬ und Versandkosten von 7.50â¬ (bis 60,04â¬).
DEnnoch danke, hatte mich schon gefreut


----------



## Lysion (17. April 2012)

*Vaude Lakeside 3/4 Pant Männer*

Allerdings nur noch in S,XXL und 3XL. Gut 25 Ersparnis.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=136982&k_id=03&hot=1


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. April 2012)

Nur heute bei ROSE
OBG Langarm Jersey nur 39,95 statt 49,95 â¬
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/obg-langarmshirt-lightning-speed-heaven/aid:564265

Noch in allen GrÃ¶Ãen verfÃ¼gbar...


----------



## baden_biker (17. April 2012)

Logic schrieb:


> MBW von 72.76 und Versandkosten von 7.50 (bis 60,04).
> DEnnoch danke, hatte mich schon gefreut



Als Bestandskunde hat man dafür regelmäßig Gutscheine von _alwaysriding_ ohne MBW im Posteingang


----------



## Alpenrebell (18. April 2012)

Günstige Craft Klamotten bei Best Bike Parts

 z.b. Performance Bike Bib Short in Gr. S,M,L für 76,90 Euro + unversicherter Versand 2,50 Euro oder  Versicherter Versand 5 Euro
Preis bei z.B. bei Hibike  99,90 Euro + 4,90 Euro Versand.

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Bekl...-kurz-Performance-Bike-BIB-Short-L--4045.html


----------



## .floe. (18. April 2012)

Diverse Dakine Sachen bei Bikeunit im Sale, zB der Dakine Drafter 12L fÃ¼r knapp 50â¬:

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/dakine-drafter-12l-phantom/239799.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ztuztu (25. April 2012)

Die Northwave Lizzard Pro's gerade im Angebot bei Bergzeit (41% reduziert)
http://www.bergzeit.de/sportschuhe/northwave-lizzard-pro-radschuhe-white.html


----------



## gotcha (25. April 2012)

Hier gibts jede Menge Sombrio Klamotten mit bis zu 50% Rabatt:

http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-sale-1.html


----------



## _mike_ (28. April 2012)

HIBIKE hat einiges reduziert, so z.B. 20% auf aktuelle Gore Sachen.
Ich brauch nix, drum geb ich hier meinen her Gutscheincode her: AG076/5VLU-JQ4X-PGFC

Weiß nicht ob der mehrfach verwendet werden kann, wenn nicht - 1st come 1st serve


----------



## Luporinski (28. April 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich brauch nix, drum geb ich hier meinen her Gutscheincode her: AG076/5VLU-JQ4X-PGFC
> 
> Weiß nicht ob der mehrfach verwendet werden kann, wenn nicht - 1st come 1st serve



Ich hab den gleichen


----------



## sjh-mtb (28. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das zur Bekleidung zählt.
Aber bei Karstadt Sport in Dortmund gibt es den Deuter Transalp 30 für 69,99


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht braucht jemand einen neuen Helm?

http://www.actionsports.de/newsletter/04-05-2012.html?refID=newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuxbit (6. Mai 2012)

Zweirad Stadtler Berlin bietet z.Z. Scott Groove II Helme  http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop....html,r2?PHPSESSID=kda10406frrk54q5gg8dmrs6u0
für 49,95 an, auch über den Internet-Shop zu beziehen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Mai 2012)

Hier hab ich letztens n bissel gespart:

Deuter Attack 20 black, 2012er Modell fÃ¼r 119,95â¬

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...Attack-20-2011-black::43773.html?refID=idealo


----------



## juicer666 (6. Mai 2012)

a) nicht lieferbar
b) mit 5 Sekunden googeln hier günstiger:

http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=70699&t=31110&c=38463&p=38463&PartnerId=11



Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Hier hab ich letztens n bissel gespart:
> 
> Deuter Attack 20 black, 2012er Modell für 119,95
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Zubeh...Attack-20-2011-black::43773.html?refID=idealo


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Mai 2012)

juicer666 schrieb:


> a) nicht lieferbar
> b) mit 5 Sekunden googeln hier günstiger:
> 
> http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=70699&t=31110&c=38463&p=38463&PartnerId=11



Halb richtig. Der von Dir angegebene, ist das Vorjahresmodell...  Aber bei der anderen Hälfte hast du wenigstens Recht, nach der Verfügbarkeit habe ich nicht geschaut. Letzte Woche war er noch verfügbar, das aktuelle Modell...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Halb richtig. Der von Dir angegebene, ist das Vorjahresmodell...  Aber bei der anderen Hälfte hast du wenigstens Recht, nach der Verfügbarkeit habe ich nicht geschaut. Letzte Woche war er noch verfügbar, das aktuelle Modell...



Deiner ist auch der 2011....


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Mai 2012)

Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte natürlich den 2011er...


----------



## juicer666 (6. Mai 2012)

sind beides 2011er ...


----------



## rpitz (7. Mai 2012)

juicer666 schrieb:


> a) nicht lieferbar
> b) mit 5 Sekunden googeln hier günstiger:
> 
> http://www.funktionelles.de/Rund-um...Nr=70699&t=31110&c=38463&p=38463&PartnerId=11



Da wär ich bei dem Laden auch vorsichtig. Hab Anfang April einen 2011er Camelbak dort bestellt, der auch als "lieferbar in 3-7 Tagen" angegeben war. Dann kamen erst Ausreden, dass die gewünschte Farbe doch nicht mehr verfügbar sei etc. Nach 3 Wochen und 2 Anrufen wurde mir dann der 12. Juni  als ehestmöglicher Liefertermin für die Alternativ-Farbe genannt. Ich hab storniert, wenigstens wurde das Geld bald zurück überwiesen. Bei bike-components.de war der Rucksack dann zwar etwas teurer, aber innerhalb einer Woche bei mir 

Also nur bestellen, wenns nicht pressiert


----------



## bilmes (9. Mai 2012)

2010er und 2011er Kali Fullface Helme um die 60% reduziert bei www.bikeunit.de


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. Mai 2012)

Das hier hab ich heute gefunden, sieht gut aus mit dem Preis finde ich.. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giro-Fahrrad...s=63&clkid=8297620288102912059#ht_1840wt_1163


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juicer666 (10. Mai 2012)

äh, der ist so ziemlich überall günstiger ...




Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das hier hab ich heute gefunden, sieht gut aus mit dem Preis finde ich..
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giro-Fahrrad...s=63&clkid=8297620288102912059#ht_1840wt_1163


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2012)

juicer666 schrieb:


> äh, der ist so ziemlich überall günstiger ...



Achja...? Und wo genau? Bei Google steht der Preis meiner Suche nach am besten da.. Und selbst wenn nicht, freu Dich dass Du was besseres gefunden hast und teile dein Wissen mit der Welt...


----------



## juicer666 (10. Mai 2012)

du sollst ja nicht blöd sterben 

Gib in Google shopping einfach "Giro Handschuhe XEN" ein und: TATA mehrere shops die günstiger sind.
Eigentlich gar nicht schwer, oder ?



Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Achja...? Und wo genau? Bei Google steht der Preis meiner Suche nach am besten da.. Und selbst wenn nicht, freu Dich dass Du was besseres gefunden hast und teile dein Wissen mit der Welt...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. Mai 2012)

Super, weder die Farbe noch ne andere Größe als S. Mein Held!


----------



## juicer666 (11. Mai 2012)

s, l und xl ... miomei, wie hast du es ins inet geschafft ?


----------



## ansgar1 (11. Mai 2012)

Bei Decathlon hauchdÃ¼nne Merino-Shirts 14,95â¬ oder 24,95â¬. Gibt nichts besseres fÃ¼r drunter. Kann man Sommer und Winter drunter haben, stinkt selbst nach 3 Wochen (WÃ¼rg) tÃ¤glichem Gebrauch nicht!!! Falls Anmerkungen kommen, dass die immer so viel kosten, dann schaut euch die Preise fÃ¼r Merino TÅ der anderen Anbieter an.http://www.decathlon.de/t-shirt-merino-techwool-id_8171827.html (im GeschÃ¤ft Dortmund 14,95â¬), http://www.decathlon.de/t-shirt-merino-techwool-fresh-id_8204270.html


----------



## maddin2306 (11. Mai 2012)

Marmot Hyper zum halben Preis (â¬ 99,95 anstatt 199,95):

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/d...?mod_nr=210424

Hab sie gestern bekommen. Erster Eindruck: top!

Bis jetzt sind noch alle GrÃ¶Ãen verfÃ¼gbar.


----------



## Büscherammler (11. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand einen Globetrotter Jubiläumsgutschein übrig der nicht benötigt wird?
Würde mich über eine PM freuen ;-)


----------



## scarab (11. Mai 2012)

DAKINE Blitz Jacket für 27,93 EUR

BTW: Hab´ vom letzten Mal noch eine [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dakine-Herren-Jacke-AIRLIFT-HOODIE/dp/B00576OUJY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336757965&sr=8-2"]Dakine Herren Jacke AIRLIFT HOODIE[/ame] in L und schwarz liegen. Die Jacke ist noch in Originalverpackung, da die M auf Anhieb gepasst hat. Würde die Jacke zum Selbstkostenpreis, d.h. 38,89 EUR zzgl. Versand, abgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich nicht schon 2 Gore im Schrank hätte.....


----------



## illegut (13. Mai 2012)

Schicke Shorts :

Vaude Bike-Short Craggy

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-bike-short-craggy-pine-gelb.html,a21703


----------



## machero (19. Mai 2012)

Five Ten Danny Macaskill 2012 für 77,- Euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79581

Five Ten Impact 2 Hi MTB 2012 für 86,- Euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18192

Five Ten Line King 2012 für 77,- Euro

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=79583


----------



## hnx (19. Mai 2012)

Shimano AM-41 und 45 sind auch 15-20â¬ unter dem was die deutschen Onlineshops verlangen im Augenblick.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=shimano+am-4


----------



## coldberg (21. Mai 2012)

Hey, 
bei Amazon gefunden Race Face Trigger Shorts in Weiss und Schwarz 10 Euro billiger mit Kostenlose Versand :

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Herren-Trigger-2112110202/dp/B006LY55KE/ref=sr_1_58?ie=UTF8&qid=1337625250&sr=8-58"]Race Face Herren Short Trigger: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## magicteddy (22. Mai 2012)

*Race Face Trigger Short Modell 2012 bei Bike Components ab 44,95 aber nur noch in M / L / XL. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32032_Trigger-Short-Modell-2012-.html 
Leider fallen Versandkosten an.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32032_Trigger-Short-Modell-2012-.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Mai 2012)

magicteddy schrieb:


> *Race Face Trigger Short Modell 2012 bei Bike Components ab 44,95 aber nur noch in M / L / XL. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32032_Trigger-Short-Modell-2012-.html
> Leider fallen Versandkosten an.
> *



und die Farbe darf sich jeder aussuchen...denn ein Bild oder Farbangaben gibts dort nicht


----------



## Asrael (23. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und die Farbe darf sich jeder aussuchen...denn ein Bild oder Farbangaben gibts dort nicht



Black Vision, steht zumindest da...


----------



## Alpenrebell (24. Mai 2012)

Wo gibt's die Gore Bikeware Alp x Regenhose lang  in der Werbung?
Oder zum Sonderpreis?
Größe: M oder L
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ThomasAC (26. Mai 2012)

Selber suchen!

Weekend special: Vaude Mens Craggy Pants für 79 Euro, 30 bis fünf Euro günstiger als sonst unter:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31238_Mens-Craggy-Pants---Sommer-2012-.html


----------



## thedifferent82 (26. Mai 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Weekend special: Vaude Mens Craggy Pants für 79 Euro, 30 bis fünf Euro günstiger als sonst unter:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31238_Mens-Craggy-Pants---Sommer-2012-.html



Die Shorts hab ich mir Dienstag bei Zweirad Stadler geholt. Auch für 79 Euro. Sehr schöne Hose.


----------



## Kesan (27. Mai 2012)

Pfingstspecial bei Hibike, 2012 Deuter Attack 18SL oder 20 inkl. 3 Liter Trinkblase für 149,95. Normalerweiser UVP ohne Blase 149,95.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tp/m-1/g-1/n1/i7866cd55d1a67ab318ef273d89000e26/c1/show.html


----------



## nailz (27. Mai 2012)

Habe auch bei Hibike für einen Bekanten zugeschlagen

Vaude Cluster Air 10+3 statt 60,- für 29,90


----------



## rafal76 (30. Mai 2012)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Shop
http://stores.ebay.de/mikesport-sho...86130011&_sid=314275341&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Deleted 169926 (30. Mai 2012)

Ja Kollege hat schon mehrmals dort bestellt. Sehr gute Qualität und auch Service wenn man mal was tauschen will, weil die größe nicht passte. Nur der Versand dauert stück.

Mfg


----------



## Masberg (31. Mai 2012)

Scott Handschuhe und vieles mehr...
vorher den Newsletter abbonieren

In D für rund 60 dort für 30EUR

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/scott/superstitious-d3o-gloves-ec034013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (31. Mai 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...s/iXS-Vector-I-Fullface-DH-Helm-Mod-2011.html


-72% 

Sorry wenn der schon mal gepostet wurde


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## wallacexiv (31. Mai 2012)

Jemand einen Tipp für eine gute preiswerte Regenhose parat?


----------



## hnx (31. Mai 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tipp für eine gute preiswerte Regenhose parat?



Habe hier paar Bekannte die die Regenjacken Kombi von E&S nutzen (Freeride/DH mit Lift). 0 Atmung, dafür wasserdicht. Gewöhnungsbedürftiger Schnitt, Qualität ist i.O. Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit echten Regenhosen der Outdoorhersteller oder Löffler etc.
Für den Preis machts auch nichts, wenn du dich mal ablegst.


----------



## Eichkatzel (1. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## stylo (1. Juni 2012)

Troy Lee Designs - D3 Carbon DH/FR Helm 2012 - Pinstripe Blue 299,- anstatt 499,-

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...lm-2012-Pinstripe-Blue::29599.html?refID=totd


----------



## zgadgeter (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Helm.  Frage: ist das hier ein gutes Angebot, oder eher nicht, bzw. gibt es zur Zeit bessere Angebote?

Alpin Pheos LE

Danke.


----------



## HKR-Ralf (1. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand diese Seite oder hat da schonmal bestellt ?
http://shop.eleven-sportswear.com/


----------



## Mustermann_ (1. Juni 2012)

Rudy Project Genetyk Brille mit photochromatik Gläsern mit Abo der Bike Zeitschrift für insgesamt knapp 100 Euro http://abo.bike-magazin.de/5352b/ statt 170 Euro http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...77&ig1id=404&iid=1642&mi=0&hasv=0&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (1. Juni 2012)

HKR-Ralf schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Seite oder hat da schonmal bestellt ?
> http://shop.eleven-sportswear.com/


 
Mein Vater hat Socken von denen und is recht zufrieden.


----------



## Sera (1. Juni 2012)

Die hatten einen Stand auf der letzten Eurobike und haben dort Socken vertickt. Schienen von der Qualität in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2012)

10â¬ Rabatt bei 100â¬ MBW im dakine-shop: 
DKNL-22-1210
5â¬ Rabatt bei 55 â¬ MBW: DKNL-22-1205

k.A. ob das nur fÃ¼r die RucksÃ¤cke und Taschen gilt - ausprobieren.


----------



## RollingRolf (3. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10 Rabatt bei 100 MBW im dakine-shop:
> DKNL-22-1210
> 5 Rabatt bei 55  MBW: DKNL-22-1205
> 
> k.A. ob das nur für die Rucksäcke und Taschen gilt - ausprobieren.



ich vesteh dich nicht.


----------



## M-onstar (3. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10 Rabatt bei 100 MBW im dakine-shop:
> DKNL-22-1210
> 5 Rabatt bei 55  MBW: DKNL-22-1205
> 
> k.A. ob das nur für die Rucksäcke und Taschen gilt - ausprobieren.



Ich versteh dich.


----------



## rafal76 (4. Juni 2012)

http://www.bikecyclingjersey.com/
Weiß jemand, was sind die Pflichten und Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (4. Juni 2012)

Steht hier doch alles:
http://www.bikecyclingjersey.com/shippinginfo.html?zenid=82u5uehmr1niramhtaobkcfkk3
Ab 26,10 wird EUSt. fällig, ab 150 zusätzlich Zoll.


----------



## RollingRolf (4. Juni 2012)

Bei all dem OffTopic hier ist der Fred mal direkt für den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Snap4x (9. Juni 2012)

Fox Schnapper:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...-THE-WEEK-EINZELTEILE.html?__label=Fox+Racing


----------



## Nirolo (20. Juni 2012)

3-Lagen eVent Jacke

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-elite-alpiniste-event-jacket-mens-442050

für rund 125 (inkl. Versand). Sie könnte etwas länger geschnitten sein, reicht aber aus.


----------



## HerrRossi (23. Juni 2012)

Hey,

bei Hibike gibt's heute 6% auf alles:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4fd20751d65ce/c1/EM-2012-MITFIEBERN-UND-SPAREN.html


----------



## christoph86 (27. Juni 2012)

IXS Kamloops Shorts zum halben Preis, hab gerade eine bestellt, 4 Stück in M gibts noch

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/iXS-Sports-Division-Herren-Kamloops/dp/B004P9U6GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340834118&sr=8-1"]iXS Sports Division Herren Shorts Kamloops: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## masterchris_99 (28. Juni 2012)

christoph86 schrieb:


> IXS Kamloops Shorts zum halben Preis, hab gerade eine bestellt, 4 Stück in M gibts noch
> 
> iXS Sports Division Herren Shorts Kamloops: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Die Downhill Version gibt es zum selben Preis wenn auch nicht in M
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006B6JJ8G"]IXS Herren Shorts CRANK-IT-UP Downhill: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Juni 2012)

Dein 2. ter Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## gomerline (29. Juni 2012)

Hier funktioniert er noch


----------



## cd-sport (29. Juni 2012)

20% auf Skat Dirt und BMX Helme bei Bikemailorder

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...-BMX-Skate-Helmets:::492_65_186.html?refID=fb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenmann666 (1. Juli 2012)

Sombrio Ausverkauf bei Ceednow:
http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-sale-1.html

Teils fette Preisnachlässe, z. Bsp. 
*Sombrio REV Moto Short 2009 
*

statt 129 Euro nur noch 37 Euro:
http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-rev-moto-short-2039.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. Juli 2012)

Günstige T-Shirts von O´neal:

http://www.actionsports.de/newsletter/03-07-2012.html


----------



## crazy.man77 (3. Juli 2012)

Fiveten Spitfire bei Hibike für 60 Euro: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pitfire-Schuhe-wild-blue-yonder-Mod-2011.html


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (4. Juli 2012)

Ergon Rucksack BC1 statt 99,95*für 74,95*inklusive Versand!


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2012)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Fiveten Spitfire bei Hibike für 60 Euro: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pitfire-Schuhe-wild-blue-yonder-Mod-2011.html



größe 47


----------



## crazy.man77 (4. Juli 2012)

fone schrieb:


> größe 47



ist zwar OT, aber: gestern gab es noch 44,5, 46 und 47. Wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## Mkraba (4. Juli 2012)

gomerline schrieb:


> Hier funktioniert er noch



Wie Atmungsaktiv ist denn die IXS Crank-it-up? Das Material scheint mir sehr dick zu sein.
Meine Hose ist heute gekommen und ich habe nur die Größe probiert: passt. Vom Material her bin ich noch etwas skeptisch ob man darunter nicht eingeht


----------



## keelson (5. Juli 2012)

Fuer die Muenchner, bzw die, wo's vielleicht sonst noch nen Sport Scheck Hotspot gibt: 
Bei dem am Muenchner Ostbahnhof gibt's gerade superleichte Windstopperjacken in Weiss fuer nen 10er von der Hausmarke OCK. Im Internet findet man wenig dazu, so schaut sie jedenfalls aus http://csimg.shopwahl.de/srv/DE/000.../FFFFFF/url/ock-windjacke-herren-graae-xl.jpg

Wie gut sie belueftet ist, kann ich nicht sagen, habe sie noch nicht getestet.


----------



## fone (5. Juli 2012)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> ist zwar OT, aber: gestern gab es noch 44,5, 46 und 47. Wer zu spät kommt...



kein vorwurf, lediglich eine ergänzung. 

brauch auch kein 2. paar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (5. Juli 2012)

Shimano SH-M087 SPD-Schuh grau bei Hibike um 50,-, allerdings leider nur mehr in 44 und 48.

Hab den Schuh letzte Woche beim lokalen Händler gekauft und mich noch gefreut, dass ich nur  68 statt 99,- gezahlt hab


----------



## Toolkid (5. Juli 2012)

Scheint wohl mittlerweile komplett ausverkauft zu sein.


----------



## Agil (5. Juli 2012)

69,90 alle Größen

http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-schuhe-shimano-mt087-id_8205704.html#


cu


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2012)

Agil schrieb:


> 69,90 alle Größen
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-schuhe-shimano-mt087-id_8205704.html#
> 
> ...



nach 5 sekunden bei idealo günstiger gefunden.


----------



## peh (5. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> nach 5 sekunden bei idealo günstiger gefunden.


Nicht wirklich. Investier zehn Sekunden und Du wirst feststellen, dass die ein paar Euro billigeren Modelle nicht schwarz, sondern weiß sind.


----------



## rpitz (6. Juli 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Scheint wohl mittlerweile komplett ausverkauft zu sein.


 
Hmmm... muss irgendwie mit den komischen Deeplinks bei HiBike zusammenhängen. 

Unter http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...o-SH-M087-MTB-Sport-Schuhe-grey-Mod-2011.html finde ich ihn noch, allerdings jetzt in 45(+2 Wochen Lieferzeit) und 48(lagernd). In Weiß gibts auch noch ein paar.



			
				peh schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst feststellen, dass die ein paar Euro billigeren Modelle nicht schwarz, sondern weiß sind


Nur die grauen und weißen Modelle laufen aus und werden abverkauft. Deswegen schrub ich ja "grau". Schwarz ist die neue/aktuelle Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (6. Juli 2012)

^ Sicher eine hilfreiche Info, aber es ging (mir) nur um xTr3Mes falsche Erwiderung auf Agils Posting.


----------



## fuzzbubble (7. Juli 2012)

Bei Brands4friends gibt es Cannondale Kleidung. 
Wie sind die Von der Qualität?


----------



## bobons (8. Juli 2012)

Protective Bikehose Emmet mit Innenhose - 44,99 Euro + VK, noch in XL und XXL.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2012)

MTB-Schuhe Lake MX85.

sehr bequemer schuh, gut für spreiz-/plattfüße  erscheint im ersten moment leicht klobig (wie ein sidi mega), weil er im vorfußbereich eben breiter ist als ein gewöhnlicher schuh, aber nach längerem tragen merkt man, dass er extrem bequem und unproblematisch ist.

schöner, unauffälliger schuh. sehr gut verarbeitet

größe 45 = 28,6 cm sohlenlänge
größe 46 = 29,3 cm sohlenlänge

über die jahre habe ich mich im allgemeinen von größe 44 auf 46 hocharbeiten müssen. der Lake MX85 passt mir aber in 45 ideal!


uvp 100 , ebay 50 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/390435652699...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2915wt_1139


----------



## ThomasAC (8. Juli 2012)

Teva Links in schwarz/ultra violet für ~65 Euro, allerdings nur noch in bestimmten Größen und begrenzter Stückzahl:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Teva-Links-8715-Unisex-Sportschuhe/dp/B004L2LEWG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341742218&sr=8-1"]Teva Links 8715 Unisex - Erwachsene Sportschuhe - Outdoor: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## garista (8. Juli 2012)

Alles von Vaude -25% bei H&S (nur heute).
Hab mir direkt ein paar Rucksäcke bstellt.


----------



## buckstaaa (9. Juli 2012)

Bei http://www.bruegelmann.de gibts laut Newsltter momentan bis zu 75% auf Hosen und Trikots.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Juli 2012)

Dowe Sportswear bietet wieder ihr PROMO SET (HOSE und Trikot) an fÃ¼r 99â¬  statt knapp 165â¬
hier die seite http://www.dowe-sportswear.com/


----------



## sick.boy (19. Juli 2012)

Ab Heute sind im Sportschrank alle Artikel reduziert, sprich Maloja Ausverkauf: 

http://www.sportschrank.de/

Grüße aus Nürnberg

der Elvis


----------



## Duk3 (19. Juli 2012)

Vaude Biker 20 Rucksack um 35â¬

http://www.sportler.com/sportlerSho...radtaschen-rucksaecke/vaude-biker-20_10006999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (19. Juli 2012)

schau die reissverschlüsse an, ist nicht der splash (nicht, dass einer den deswegen kauft)


----------



## Erich17 (20. Juli 2012)

Die vielleicht beste Regenjacke überhaupt derzeit bei Bikediscount in allen Grössen, Rot und Schwarz, im Angebot statt 189,95 für 139,95.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k752/a43941/path-jacke-rot.html


----------



## Shadow90 (20. Juli 2012)

Suche noch eine Preiswerten Freeride-Short hat jemand ne ahnung oder ein Link für mich.


----------



## keelson (21. Juli 2012)

Shadow90 schrieb:


> Suche noch eine Preiswerten Freeride-Short hat jemand ne ahnung oder ein Link für mich.



Schau mal hier, immernoch Sombrio Sale, die Badass fuer 40 Euro ist schwer zu toppen:
http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-sale-1.html


----------



## Shadow90 (21. Juli 2012)

keelson schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, immernoch Sombrio Sale, die Badass fuer 40 Euro ist schwer zu toppen:
> http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-sale-1.html



Stimmt ! Die ist echt Top denk mal bestell mir eine. Danke dir !


----------



## Schelle (22. Juli 2012)

Vaude Shorts Craggy Pants black/meadow oder Craggy Pants blue/saffron
für 69,95 bei H&S Bike-Discount.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Juli 2012)

Skaide (Cycle24) hat derzeit einen globalen Gutschein auf Radtrikots.

Code: sommer2012

www.skaide.de


----------



## stanleydobson (23. Juli 2012)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Skaide (Cycle24) hat derzeit einen globalen Gutschein auf Radtrikots.
> 
> Code: sommer2012
> 
> www.skaide.de



Wieviel spart man dadurch ?


----------



## Schibbl (24. Juli 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> wieviel spart man dadurch ?


10 â¬ (49,99 â¬ mbw)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (24. Juli 2012)

War am Wochenende mit dem Renner in Potucky, da gab's offenbar gefäschte  Markenkleidung sehr günstig. Das Qualität/Preis Verhältnis war gut. Was haltet ihr  davon? Wenn man die sachen nur selbst trägt? Ist es legal dort was zu kaufen?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> War am Wochenende mit dem Renner in Potucky, da gab's offenbar gefäschte  Markenkleidung sehr günstig. Das Qualität/Preis Verhältnis war gut. Was haltet ihr  davon? Wenn man die sachen nur selbst trägt? Ist es legal dort was zu kaufen?



Und ein paar Meter weiter gabs dann auch ganz günstige Autos, oder?
Ach ja und in China sollen Elektroartikel wie z.B. iPhones ganz günstig sein 

So und nun zum eigentlichen:
Hibike hat Sommerschlussverkauf!
Hier


----------



## hnx (24. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> War am Wochenende mit dem Renner in Potucky, da gab's offenbar gefäschte  Markenkleidung sehr günstig. Das Qualität/Preis Verhältnis war gut. Was haltet ihr  davon? Wenn man die sachen nur selbst trägt? Ist es legal dort was zu kaufen?



Ob es legal ist Markenrechte zu verletzen? Naja 

Spätestens die Einfuhr von offensichtlich gefälschten Waren ist dann strafbar.


----------



## napstarr (24. Juli 2012)

Ausserdem ist billige Funktionskleidung meist schlecht!

Was bringt es dir ein nach Pearl Izumi aussehendes Trikot zu haben wenn es sich vollnässt wie eines von Aldi???

Man kann an der falschen Ecke sparen, Sportkleidung ist definitiv die falsche!


----------



## fee (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch nur Fleecejacken, Regenjacken und Pullover gesehen und nichts gekauft. Das Zeug ist vielleicht ganz gut für Gartenarbeit zu verwenden.


----------



## peh (24. Juli 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Spätestens die Einfuhr von offensichtlich gefälschten Waren ist dann strafbar.


So ein Unsinn. Siehe z. B. http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/private-einfuhr-markenfaelschung.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (25. Juli 2012)

Genau sowas wollte ich wissen. Danke!


----------



## bobons (26. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder eine Aktion von SC24.com, falls es jemandem neu ist: Kauf 3, zahle 2 Artikel.

Es gibt immer wieder Aktionen, am Besten finde ich persönlich die, bei der es 33% Rabatt gibt und Versandkosten frei sind. So wird z.B. die Funktionswäsche von Under Armour noch attraktiver.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juli 2012)

nette Handschuhe fÃ¼r 6â¬...
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CLPXWGLV/planet_x_winter_cycling_gloves

p.s.: kleine Mecker-Info bezÃ¼gl. OUTDOOR BROKER...hab am 17.07. etwas dort bestellt und sofort per paypal bezahlt. Hat 10 Tage gedauert bis es bei mir war.....Kommunikation war auch etwas mau. Kann den Laden nicht empfehlen.


----------



## aguero (2. August 2012)

Bei Bike-O-Mania befinden sich derzeit viele Artikel im Sale (links oben bei Rabattaktionen) https://www.bike-o-mania.de.


Versandkostenfrei und wenn man Fan von denen auf Facebook wird, erhÃ¤lt man auch noch einen GUTSCHEIN im Wert von 7,50â¬ (https://www.facebook.com/BikeOMania/app_115196888565012), der auch auf reduzierte Ware gÃ¼ltig ist.


----------



## HanzOberlander (2. August 2012)

Hi. War gestern beim zweiradstadler. die haben kleidung teils stark reduziert.
reinschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## ChristopherB (2. August 2012)

Die aktuelle Sugoi RS Bib ist bei H&S Bike in allen GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 79â¬ zu haben!


----------



## DH. (5. August 2012)

servus 

Bin auf der Suche nach dem Fox 360 Future jersey in RED grÃ¶Ãe M.

Kennt ihr Seiten wo es billiger ist als der normalpreis?
Vielleicht so um die 40 â¬ ?

WÃ¤re dankbar um Hilfe 

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## bobons (5. August 2012)

DH. schrieb:


> servus
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach dem Fox 360 Future jersey in RED größe M.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&page=42


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. August 2012)

Ron-Ritchey schrieb:


> Falscher Fred ihr Spammer! :-(



 ???


----------



## Lori77 (12. August 2012)

*Gonso Radtrikot* rot/weiss statt 49,95 jetzt 29,95 Euro
http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/radtrikots-gonso/tinjao-fire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mkraba (12. August 2012)

Oneal Reactor Gloves in allen GrÃ¶Ãen und Muster fÃ¼r 24,95â¬ anstatt 39,95 

http://www.enduro-store.de/sonderan...ndschuhe/oneal-reactor-mx-handschuhe-2012.php


Und noch etliche andere Sonderangebote fÃ¼r Sets mit z.B. Oneal, Alpinstar usw. Ich finde es sind zum Teil echt gute Preise.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Gibts bei brüggelmann für 19,90...


----------



## MitchMG (13. August 2012)

Platzangst Bulldog Zip Off
Leider nur noch in Blau  und das auch nur in Größe L oder M
Dafür aber  nur 99,-

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDetail.aspx?culture=de-DE&ig3=Rad-Bekleidung&ig2=Herren&ig1=Hosen+lang&desc1=Platzangst+Bulldog+Zip+Off+Bike+Pant+blue&ig3id=18&ig2id=217&ig1id=386&iid=12499&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0&pr=0


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Vllt. ganz interessant, O´Neal Reactor + Shirt + Sticker für 19,90 EUR... 

http://www.mx-bude.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=aktion+oneal+handschuhe&x=0&y=0


----------



## austriacarp (13. August 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Vllt. ganz interessant, O´Neal Reactor + Shirt + Sticker für 19,90 EUR...
> 
> http://www.mx-bude.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=aktion+oneal+handschuhe&x=0&y=0


Wirklich ein Schnäppchen alleine die Versandkosten nach Österreich 32
PG 980 plus Kette für 49.-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k667/a28685/pc-971-kette-pg-980-kassette-11-32.html


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wirklich ein Schnäppchen alleine die Versandkosten nach Österreich 32
> PG 980 plus Kette für 49.-
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k667/a28685/pc-971-kette-pg-980-kassette-11-32.html



1.: kann keiner was dafür dass Du in Österreich wohnst... 
2.: ist das hier der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread... 


Und ich find 19,- EUR für topaktuelle Handschuhe + Shirt + Sticker isn Schnapper...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (13. August 2012)

> Versand in Europa 17,00 Euro und in alle übrigen Länder 32 Euro.










btt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-Windjacke-Riviera-14102/dp/B0062VVVEK/ref=sr_1_24?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1344889139&sr=1-24"]Gonso Windjacke[/ame] in diversen Farben und Größen für ~38
gibt auch noch andere Gonso Produkte recht günstig, stöbern lohnt sich


----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Versand bis zu einem Warenwert von 85 Euro
in Deutschland pauschal 5,95 Euro. 

Versand in Europa 17,00 Euro und in alle übrigen Länder 32 Euro. 

Ab einem Einkaufswert von 85 Euro erfolgt der Versand in Deutschland kostenlos!


----------



## austriacarp (13. August 2012)

Vielleicht wissen die ja nicht das Österreich in Europa liegt den angezeigt werden 32. Das die Handschuhe ein Schnäppchen sind bestreitet ja keiner und top sind sie auch 
Damit es nicht ganz OT ist habe ich erst kürzlich für meine Tochter gekauft.
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/cratoni/cratoni-allroundhelm-c-base-schwarz.html,a23091


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (13. August 2012)

Gut, da magst recht haben.. Vllt weist man die mal nett drauf hin?


----------



## flo1302 (14. August 2012)

hm, welche Größe nehmen:
laut fahrad.de: Größe fällt normal aus
laut amazon.de: Fällt sehr groß aus


----------



## MitchMG (14. August 2012)

flo1302 schrieb:


> hm, welche Größe nehmen:
> laut fahrad.de: Größe fällt normal aus
> laut amazon.de: Fällt sehr groß aus



Zu groß kannste immer noch anziehen und sieht mehr baggy mäßig aus. Gürtel hilft........
Zu klein ist nichts zu machen.......


----------



## flo1302 (14. August 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Zu groß kannste immer noch anziehen und sieht mehr baggy mäßig aus. Gürtel hilft........
> Zu klein ist nichts zu machen.......



es geht um handschuhe


----------



## Battlecow (14. August 2012)

...dann nimm statt Gürtel Armbänder


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Giro Remedy matt grey..

http://www.funktionelles.de/Winters...Nr=64133&t=31113&c=38711&p=38711&PartnerId=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailtrooper (17. August 2012)

Scott Windbreaker 35â¬ (sehr empfehlenswert!)

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/suchergebnis.html


----------



## Dr.Ogen (18. August 2012)

Hier auch noch die 3 korrekten Links zur Scott Jacke:
schwarz
lime
rot

Der Shop hat noch deutlich mehr reduzierte Sachen von Scott im Angebot!


----------



## Erich17 (19. August 2012)

SUPER-SCHNÄPPCHEN !!!

GORE PATH JACKE - alle Grössen !
statt 189,- für 
75,-
http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv/path-jacke.html


noch viele weitere GORE Artikel z.b. GORE Countdown Shorts mit Innenhose statt 100,- für
40,-
http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv/countdown-shorts.html


----------



## Erich17 (19. August 2012)

Irgendwie lassen sich die Links nicht anklicken.

Geht auf diesen Link hier:

http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_term=20120819&utm_content=DE&utm_campaign=21RUN%2B2012%2F05%2F19


----------



## xTr3Me (19. August 2012)

Die Gore Tool gibts auch fÃ¼r 75â¬:
http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv/tool-so-jacke.html
Hab ich selbst und die ist echt toll, aber eher was fÃ¼r <10Â° bei leichter Belastung und <5Â°C bei hÃ¶herer, also eher was fÃ¼r den Herbst und FrÃ¼hling oder eben Winter mit noch was warmem drunter. Innen ist die leicht angefleeced, top windschutz und top atmungsaktivitÃ¤t.

Aber achtung bei dem Shop, die Bewertungen sind oft schlecht, vor allem Service und Kommunikation wird bemÃ¤ngelt, weil man niemanden per Telefon erreicht und man ewig auf seine Gutschriften bei RÃ¼cksendungen warten muss.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (19. August 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aber achtung bei dem Shop, die Bewertungen sind oft schlecht, vor allem Service und Kommunikation wird bemängelt, weil man niemanden per Telefon erreicht und man ewig auf seine Gutschriften bei Rücksendungen warten muss.



Ich kann mich nicht beschweren, meine Schuhe waren innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Tagen da.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (19. August 2012)

Ich hab es mal riskiert und sowohl die Alp-X als auch die Fusion Cross Jacke bei 21run geordert.
Brauchte eh noch eine vernünftige Regenjacke, weil ich in der Platzangst schwitze wie ein Schwei*

Die Tool-Jacke brauch ich nicht, dafür hab ich den Mammut Ultimate Hoody.

Die Farbe der Jacken ist zwar dieses komische braun, aber was solls, bin eh nicht der Mode-Guru...


----------



## Gumble (19. August 2012)

@http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv/countdown-shorts.html

Verarsche, vieles ist laut Shop zwar verfügbar, will man etwas in den Warenkorb legen, so kommt "Dieses Produkt ist vorrübergehend nicht auf Lager"


----------



## tomes1212 (19. August 2012)

Gumble schrieb:


> @http://www.21run.com/ru_de/ssv/countdown-shorts.html
> 
> Verarsche, vieles ist laut Shop zwar verfügbar, will man etwas in den Warenkorb legen, so kommt "Dieses Produkt ist vorrübergehend nicht auf Lager"



Bist auch ein wenig spät würde ich sagen. 
Heute Morgen war noch alles verfügbar.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. August 2012)

ich kopiers mal hierher, auch gerade bestellt


DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Oneal Windbreaker in unterschiedlichen Größen und Farben bei berg-ab.de für 11,90 statt 49,90. Hab ihn gestern bestellt, mal schauen ob er was taugt
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3971



haben auch noch 661 Comp Handschuhe in groß und ganz groß im Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ich kopiers mal hierher, auch gerade bestellt
> 
> 
> haben auch noch 661 Comp Handschuhe in groÃ und ganz groÃ im Angebot



Toller Laden - sofort nachdem hier der TIpp war bestellt, BestellbestÃ¤tigung, Ã¼berwiesen, nicht mitgeschickt, ausverkauft 

Da sind die Handschuhe bei 6,90 Versand auch nicht mehr billig. 

Sombrio Nfluence Short 30â¬:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sombrio-nfluence-frd-shorts/aid:398826


----------



## Red-Stone (25. August 2012)

Checkt doch mal Chain Reaction Cycles.

Da gibts momentan bei der Price-Drop-Aktion bis zu 80% auf Kleider usw.
Handschuhe von 661 fÃ¼r 6â¬ andere Marken um die 10 - 15â¬
Shorts von z.B. Royal fÃ¼r 20 - 35â¬


----------



## ThomasAC (28. August 2012)

Bei Zalando gibt es die MTB-Schuhe von Shimano momentan im Abverkauf für ~60 Euro, allerdings nur noch in den Größen 38 udn 41:

http://www.zalando.de/shimano-all-mountain-fahrradschuh-black-s6142a00c-850.html

SH-AM41 All Mountain Schuh

Beschreibung sagt, kompatibel mit SPD. Bild zeigt aber die Variante ohne Klickie-Aufnahme.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (29. August 2012)

Dass bei der CRC Aktion gerade auch ein paar Five Ten Modelle günstig dabei sind, habt ihr aber schon gesehen?

Alle:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=five+ten

Karver in 10,5 für 82 (endlich mal in meiner Größe)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63974

Freerider in paar Größen um die 80
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63950

und bei Hibike viele Freerider Modelle ab 70
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...0e0e5/Five-Ten-Freerider-Schuhe-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. September 2012)

fuer die Freerider und DH'ler 

Zip off Hose + shirt 79,-

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidu...-static-freeride-hose--shirt-charcoal-red.php

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidu...-s9-static-freeride-hose--shirt-o-gangsta.php

und fuer 99,-

http://www.enduro-store.de/bekleidu...os/thor-static-freeride-hose--shirt-raven.php


----------



## "Joker" (5. September 2012)

Heute in der Bucht im Tagesangebot...

Softshelljacke in drei Farben

Grüße aus Hamburg, Marco


----------



## sonnnni (6. September 2012)

auf berg-ab.de
gibts auch die o'neal stinger in grÃ¶Ãe 43 zu nem super preis (49,98 â¬):
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4524


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. September 2012)

und fuer Dich ebendso, oder bis Du was besseres 

OT:
hatte mir diese Fox Launch Knie/Schienbeinschuetzer gestern in lang hier im Radladen gekauft
bin echt begeistert von Verschlusssystem wie sie damit halten...kein rutschen oder so und echt gute Belueftung 

hatte dann die kurzen im Netz entdeckt und gleich die bei CRC bestellt 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60813

super Preis 32...am billigsten in D war BMO fuer 50 sonst 64 
denn ich hatte fuer meine langen nur 69 bezahlt


----------



## flametop (15. September 2012)

Bei Stadtler gibt es gerade einige Odlo Langarmshirts mit Zip für 39,90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (16. September 2012)

Magicforce schrieb:


> mal kurz OT ...
> Es gibt doch einen entsprechenden Thread für bikeparts...
> Hat mal jemand den link dazu für mich...thnx!



Schäppchenjägerthread

Bitteschön
Tom


----------



## cd-sport (16. September 2012)

Giro Remedy Mountainbike von 46 auf 19.90

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/HELM-P...ntainbike-Handschuh-2012-Neon-Cyan-Black.html

hab sie Gestern bekommen und heut Probe gefahren


----------



## ayxayx (16. September 2012)

Hier gibt es einen 20â¬ Gutschein auf das ganze Sortiment, die Auswahl ist zwar nicht sonderlich groÃ, das eine oder andere findet man dort aber.

http://www.mydealz.de/21797/20e-mysportworld-gutschein-ohne-mbw-und-kostenloser-versand/


----------



## juneoen (16. September 2012)

http://www.actionsports.de/de/-SALE...e-LTD-Jersey-Cherry-Blossom-black::36244.html

Pearl Izumi Women Elite LTD Jersey Cherry Blossom black 29,90


----------



## veraono (16. September 2012)

Gutachter schrieb:


> Falscher Fred. Hier gehts um Schnäppchen und nicht um Gutschein-Kacke.


 
Daraus kann sich ja auch manchmal ein Schnäppchen ergeben  jedenfalls war sein Post 100% produktiver als dieses Threadsheriffgelaber.


Rucksack für große zu kleinem Preis.
http://www.bike24.net/p118364.html
Evoc Fr Trail 20l XL (ab1,92m) 80eur!


----------



## flokel (22. September 2012)

Sonnenbrille Uvex SGL 100 40 statt 80 UVP
http://www.optik24plus.de/uvex-sgl-100-black-s5305092216.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (23. September 2012)

cd-sport schrieb:


> Giro Remedy Mountainbike von 46 auf 19.90
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/HELM-P...ntainbike-Handschuh-2012-Neon-Cyan-Black.html
> 
> hab sie Gestern bekommen und heut Probe gefahren


kannst Du was zur Größe sagen, bin vorher RaceFace gefahren in S ( im Laden gekauft ) dann online welche in S bestellt damit komme ich gar nicht zurecht.


----------



## austriacarp (23. September 2012)

Vaude Tracer für 59 statt 100
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-rucksack-tracer-20.html,a18591


----------



## kalkhoffpink (23. September 2012)

Magicforce schrieb:


> kannst Du was zur Größe sagen, bin vorher RaceFace gefahren in S ( im Laden gekauft ) dann online welche in S bestellt damit komme ich gar nicht zurecht.




Also ich hab mir die vor zwei Tagen in XL bestellt und die sind mir zu klein! Die Roeckl und die Gore in 10 sind riesig dagegen. Schätze also mal, dass die generell etwas kleiner ausfallen....


----------



## cd-sport (23. September 2012)

@Magicforce: fahre sonst O´neal in Xl, die Giro sind einen Tick schmaler, was für mich aber genau richtig ist. Bei RaceFace muß ich passen.


----------



## zack99 (26. September 2012)

Winterschuhe für 39,95 Euro, sehr ählich dem Schuh von Exustar.
Tip: Eine Nummer größer bestellen.
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Bicycles-MTB-Schuh-Silverthrone____214014.html


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2012)

zack99 schrieb:


> Winterschuhe für 39,95 Euro, sehr ählich dem Schuh von Exustar.
> Tip: Eine Nummer größer bestellen.
> https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Bicycles-MTB-Schuh-Silverthrone____214014.html



sorry fürs Labern, aber *vor diesem Schuh kann ich nur eindrücklich warnen*, er taugt nur für die Tonne - selbst leidvoll erfahren! Außer diesem Neopren Stulp, der nichtmal das Wasser abhält (der ganze Schuh ist nicht wasserdicht), hat der Schuh keinerlei Isolierung. Wie ein biligster Sommerschuh.
Das Einzige, was ein klein wenig isoliert, ist die Einlegsohle, da ist eine extra Schicht Stoff drauf....darunter nur Pappe...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. September 2012)

Für alle mit dicken Knien hier der POC VPD 2.0 für Euro 95,- statt 119,- und nur in "L". Nach deren Maßangaben brauche ich "M".

http://www.freeridershop.de/poc-joint-vpd-20-knee-2012-protektoren-p-10904.html


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. September 2012)

Bei Stadler in Hannover gibt es gerade die "Camelbak Omega Hydrotanium Reservoir" 3 Liter Trinkblase fÃ¼r 19,99â¬


----------



## zaunk (29. September 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sorry fürs Labern, aber *vor diesem Schuh kann ich nur eindrücklich warnen*, er taugt nur für die Tonne - selbst leidvoll erfahren! Außer diesem Neopren Stulp, der nichtmal das Wasser abhält (der ganze Schuh ist nicht wasserdicht), hat der Schuh keinerlei Isolierung. Wie ein biligster Sommerschuh.
> Das Einzige, was ein klein wenig isoliert, ist die Einlegsohle, da ist eine extra Schicht Stoff drauf....darunter nur Pappe...


Also ich habe den Schuh jetzt da und finde den "nicht übel". Klar, das ist kein gefütterter Winterschuh wie man den als Straßenschuh kaufen würde, aber der bietet schon ein bisschen mehr als mein Sommerschüchen. Etwas gepolstert ist der schon und er hat keine Lüftungslöcher. Mit meinen fetten Merinowollsocken passe ich da auch noch rein, ich werde die Teile also behalten. Ich glaub für 40 Euro kriege ich diesen Winter keine wärmeren Füße mehr, meine Überschuhe kann ich da zur Not auch noch drüberziehen.
Der Vergleich zu einem Winterschuh der 200-Euro-Liga fehlt mir natürlich, da würde ich dann aber auch etwas anderes erwarten bzw. nichts ohne wasserdichte Gore-Membran nehmen.


----------



## Ulut (30. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

hier gibts noch paar Helme von Fox
http://copoint.de/component/virtuemart/helme/fox-rampage-dh-helm,-black-detail.html?Itemid=0

und Protec
http://copoint.de/component/virtuemart/manufacturer/protec.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## provester (1. Oktober 2012)

5.10 Sam Hill für 79,-

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/KLEIDU...012.html?force_sid=rbbneuefd223i7qbafei7dd335


----------



## peh (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei Bike-Mailorder sind einige Five-Ten-Schuhe reduziert.


----------



## redVellocet (2. Oktober 2012)

Hammer, danke ihr zwei, direkt mal Sam Hill Impact und Freerider Pro bestellt.


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (4. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers
http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbri...delle-radikal-reduziert.html?sb_hersteller=56


----------



## Trailrunner82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn der Sommer vorbei ist, extrem günstig:
http://www.mountainbike-shirts.de/4.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. Oktober 2012)

Brodie_Expresso schrieb:


> Oakley Megaschnappers
> http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbri...delle-radikal-reduziert.html?sb_hersteller=56




Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Die sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus...


----------



## flametop (5. Oktober 2012)

für biken im wald -> persimmon scheiben
wenns richtig sonnig ist -> polarized

welches modell ist letztlich geschmackssache. anpassbar sind alle gut. (biegbare bügel und nasenpads)
auch sehr gut geeignet zum skifahren usw...


----------



## bobons (6. Oktober 2012)

Active Shell Jacke für EUR 154,95 Euro: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004KPLBTU/ref=asc_df_B004KPLBTU9977625?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=googledeprodu-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004KPLBTU"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Fusion Active Shell Cross: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Bitte Angebote mit Active Shell posten, ich möchte Jacke und Hose testen! 

PS: Mist, ist nur die Windstopper-Version = nicht wasserdicht.


----------



## kantoomo (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe schon einige Klamotten bei Discountern und Tchibo geshoppt, da gibt es ja manchmal Gelegenheit. Ich bin z.B. mit meiner Softshell-Jacke von Netto super zufrieden! Vielleicht ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders hochwertig aber Funktionalität stimmt und sie war damals im Angebot für 24,99!!!! Auch bei Sportcheck habe ich schon das ein oder andere Schnäppchen an der Kleiderstange für ausrangierte Modelle gefunden! Es sind dann vielleicht nicht die aktuellsten Farben, aber hey; gibt es eine Fahrradbekleidungs-Mode???!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (6. Oktober 2012)

kantoomo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Klamotten bei Discountern und Tchibo geshoppt, da gibt es ja manchmal Gelegenheit. Ich bin z.B. mit meiner Softshell-Jacke von Netto super zufrieden! Vielleicht ist die Verarbeitung nicht besonders hochwertig aber Funktionalität stimmt und sie war damals im Angebot für 24,99!!!! Auch bei Sportcheck habe ich schon das ein oder andere Schnäppchen an der Kleiderstange für ausrangierte Modelle gefunden! Es sind dann vielleicht nicht die aktuellsten Farben, aber hey; gibt es eine Fahrradbekleidungs-Mode???!



Hier geht es für Sie weiter, werter Herr: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481769.


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal ein Active-Shell-Schnäppchen für Damen (oder Herren denen es auch passt) - BERGHAUS RAPIDE Jacket für 66,50 .


----------



## -dave- (7. Oktober 2012)

Marmot Vapor Trail Hoody Softshelljacke für 79,90

http://www.campz.de/outdoor/bekleidung/marmot-vapor-trail-hoody-men-black/326214.html?uaid=od


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

Oakley Megaschnappers

*http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-radarlock-path-oo-9181-03.html

*Bei dem Preis musste mir gleich noch eine bestellen...


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (10. Oktober 2012)

http://www.optik24plus.de/oakley-radarlock-path-oo-9181-03.html

hier der richtige Link


----------



## Sir Fatty (10. Oktober 2012)

flokel schrieb:


> Sonnenbrille Uvex SGL 100 40 statt 80 UVP
> http://www.optik24plus.de/uvex-sgl-100-black-s5305092216.html



Danke für den Tipp! Brille ist heute angekommen und ist für den Preis unschlagbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giantstar (12. Oktober 2012)

Wow der Thread ist ja wirklich sehr voll. Ich habe jetzt aber festgestellt, das ja nicht mehr alles Aktuell ist und daher würde ich doch Vorschlagen das man hier etwas aufräumt. Es ist aber schon krass wieviel hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Oktober 2012)

Giantstar schrieb:


> Wow der Thread ist ja wirklich sehr voll. Ich habe jetzt aber festgestellt, das ja nicht mehr alles Aktuell ist und daher würde ich doch Vorschlagen das man hier etwas aufräumt. Es ist aber schon krass wieviel hier geschrieben wird.


 
Was willst´n hier aufräumen. 

Die Schnäppchen beziehen sich ja immer auf den Zeitpunkt, wo sie gepostet wurden.


----------



## napstarr (12. Oktober 2012)

Giantstar schrieb:


> Wow der Thread ist ja wirklich sehr voll. Ich habe jetzt aber festgestellt, das ja nicht mehr alles Aktuell ist und daher würde ich doch Vorschlagen das man hier etwas aufräumt. Es ist aber schon krass wieviel hier geschrieben wird.



Sollen wir Zeitungen auch aufräumen und nicht mehr aktuelle Berichte herausschneiden oder durchstreichen?

Selten so gelacht....


----------



## juicer666 (12. Oktober 2012)

Alp-X Jacke von Gore Bike Wear für Mädels Größe 40 in schwarz weiß für 96,31  ein Riesen Schnapper : [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Damen-Jacke-ALP-X-black-white/dp/B0038U1076/ref=sr_1_57?ie=UTF8&qid=1350046564&sr=8-57&tag=mdhd-21"]GORE BIKE WEAR Damen Jacke ALP-X: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## tom194 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bei Stadler gibt es eine Vaude Jacke fÃ¼r Herbst/Winter habe sie mir letztes jahr geholt und die ist Super habe 100â¬ bezahlt und jetzt fÃ¼r 59â¬
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-softshell-jacke-wintry-schwarz.html,a23947


----------



## 12die4 (13. Oktober 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Bei Stadler gibt es eine Vaude Jacke für Herbst/Winter habe sie mir letztes jahr geholt und die ist Super habe 100 bezahlt und jetzt für 59
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-softshell-jacke-wintry-schwarz.html,a23947




Die hatte ich auch mal gekauft. Ist öfters zu solchen Preisen zu haben. Hatte sie damals bei Brügelmann dank 10 Gutschein sogar für unter 50 gekauft. Wurde mir leider irgendwann geklaut. Für's Radeln find ich, ist der Rücken ziemlich kurz (war leicht verlängert, aber es ist grenzwertig). Dafür kann man sie auch sehr gut im Alltag tragen!


----------



## Bernhard3 (13. Oktober 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch mal gekauft. Ist öfters zu solchen Preisen zu haben. Hatte sie damals bei Brügelmann dank 10 Gutschein sogar für unter 50 gekauft. Wurde mir leider irgendwann geklaut. Für's Radeln find ich, ist der Rücken ziemlich kurz (war leicht verlängert, aber es ist grenzwertig). Dafür kann man sie auch sehr gut im Alltag tragen!



Hallo
Wie fällt den die Jacke von der Größe her aus? 
Normal, oder figurbetont?
Danke


----------



## tom194 (13. Oktober 2012)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie fällt den die Jacke von der Größe her aus?
> Normal, oder figurbetont?
> Danke



Ich bin 178 cm mit 77 kg also recht nomal gebaut und habe L da man ja bei fallenden Tempraturen doch was unterziehen will .
also sie ist nicht schmall geschnitten


----------



## 12die4 (13. Oktober 2012)

Nein, figurbetont ist sie nicht. Normaler Schnitt würde ich sagen. Hatte auch Größe L bei 183cm gund 76kg. Länge war mir wie gesagt zum Radeln schon etwas zu kurz. Ansonsten aber okay.


----------



## tillibebek (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

beim Stadler in FFM gibt es eine Reihe von Schuhen ziemlich gÃ¼nstig.

z.B.: Mavic Alpine (Testsieger 2011) im Tourenbereich fÃ¼r 59â¬.

Fallen etwas kleiner aus, wer 44 hat, sollte bspw. 44 2/3 nehmen.

Die Mavic Alpine XL kosten 75â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM76 (15. Oktober 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Bei Stadler gibt es eine Vaude Jacke für Herbst/Winter habe sie mir letztes jahr geholt und die ist Super habe 100 bezahlt und jetzt für 59
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-softshell-jacke-wintry-schwarz.html,a23947


 
Hält die Jacke auch bei unter 0 noch warm? Kannst Du vielleicht noch kurz was zur Atmungsaktivität schreiben? Das Angebot gefällt mir sehr! Ich hoffe, dass sie in XXL bei 196cm lang genug ist. Habe so eine ganz dünne Windjacke von Vaude und die ist super


----------



## tom194 (15. Oktober 2012)

MM76 schrieb:


> Hält die Jacke auch bei unter 0 noch warm? Kannst Du vielleicht noch kurz was zur Atmungsaktivität schreiben? Das Angebot gefällt mir sehr! Ich hoffe, dass sie in XXL bei 196cm lang genug ist. Habe so eine ganz dünne Windjacke von Vaude und die ist super


Servus

also ich fahre die Jacke den ganzen Winter duch habe natürlich noch ein langärmliches Ski Unterhemd und ein Langarmtrikot drunter aber mir langt es auch wenn es Minus temperaturen sind und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Jacke und ist se super Qualität.
Zur Atmungsaktivität kann ich nur sagen das ich zufrieden bin 
gruß


----------



## MM76 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## Guerill0 (15. Oktober 2012)

wer was Warmes für den Winter sucht....
http://www.mctrek.de/_4026053?Caller=NL20121011


----------



## GregPac (17. Oktober 2012)

WeiÃ nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde. Bei Aldi gibt es derzeit noch bei  den reduzierten Artikeln 2 Sets fÃ¼r je 8,99 â¬. Einmal Bein und Armlinge  und einmal MÃ¼tze und SchuhÃ¼berzieher. FÃ¼r den Preis hab ich mir mal ein Set zugelegt. Bei uns in der Ecke (Taunus) noch verfÃ¼gbar.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Oktober 2012)

@GregPac

Aldi Süd oder Aldi Nord?


----------



## GregPac (17. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @_GregPac_
> 
> Aldi Süd oder Aldi Nord?



Sorry, Aldi Süd.


----------



## GregPac (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich war in Bad Homburg und Usingen und von Kollegen weiß ich noch Neu-Anspach und glaube Hattersheim. Usingen waren stand gestern Abend noch welche da, frag mich aber bitte nicht nach den Größen.
K.a. wie das bei euch in der Ecke ist, bei uns liegen die reduzierten Sachen in Extra Regalen mit mehreren Fächern und sind mit roten Preisschildern gekennzeichnet.


----------



## CC. (18. Oktober 2012)

Beim neuen Stadler in München gibts die Shimano SH-MW81, also die GTX-Winter-MTB-Schuhe, für 159,- statt 199,-. Mit Feilschen gabs die für mich für 139,-  Hab den Tip hier aus dem Forum. Gestern das erste Mal probiert: klasse. Obwohl es noch ein bißchen warm war 

Der andere Tip ist das Odlo Langarmtrikot Stand-up Collar 1/2 Zip Hoover blau-schwarz für'n halben Preis. Odlo überrascht mich immer wieder. So ein geiles Teil... Da hat jemand richtig mitgedacht: benutzbarer Kragen, dickerer Stoff um die Schultern: keine kalten Schlüsselbeine mehr; atmungsaktiver Rücken und auch die Seiten, schickes, unauffälliges Design. Toll.

CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (18. Oktober 2012)

159,-â¬ auch bei BD. Dort kÃ¼rzlich fÃ¼r 149,-â¬ als TagesschnÃ¤ppchen.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Oktober 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Der andere Tip ist das Odlo Langarmtrikot Stand-up Collar 1/2 Zip Hoover blau-schwarz für'n halben Preis. Odlo überrascht mich immer wieder. So ein geiles Teil... Da hat jemand richtig mitgedacht: benutzbarer Kragen, dickerer Stoff um die Schultern: keine kalten Schlüsselbeine mehr; atmungsaktiver Rücken und auch die Seiten, schickes, unauffälliges Design. Toll.
> 
> CC.



Das wurde hier schon mal gepostet und von mir bestellt. Hatte es schon oft im Einsatz, echt ein gutes Teil, allerdings schwitzt man es mit der Zeit doch ziemlich zu, so dass es am Rücken irgendwann nass bleibt.


----------



## austriacarp (20. Oktober 2012)

Hier hast du ein Rucksackschnäppchen
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-rucksack-tracer-20.html,a18591


----------



## flowbike (20. Oktober 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Klasse! Danke für die prompte Antwort. Kann den jemand empfehlen?


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/09/vaude-tracer-ii-20l/


----------



## peh (20. Oktober 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Kann den jemand empfehlen?


Ich würde einen Vaude-"Air" empfehlen, also Netzrücken.

Mein Air wurde gestohlen, seither habe ich einen Deuter. Kein Vergleich, beim Deuter ist mein Rücken schweißnaß, beim Vaude war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## peh (20. Oktober 2012)

juicer666 schrieb:


> nicht labern, Schnäppchen posten !


Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich das getan 


peh schrieb:


> Vaude-"Air"


30 Prozent gespart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (21. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ich die Decals von B'twin nicht besonders mag, aber die Jacke ist P/L-technisch super! Bequem, fällt etwas kleiner aus (bin 180, 80kg, brauch L, sonst M), hält warm, hat belüftungsmöglichkeiten an der Achsel und Reflektorband am Arm.

http://www.decathlon.de/softshell-jacke-7-schwarz-id_8152632.html


----------



## tillibebek (21. Oktober 2012)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/hydrapak-reversib-reservoir-3l.html

3l Hydrapak Trinblase fÃ¼r 15â¬, wenn man sich vorher beim Newsletter anmeldet. (inkl. Versandkosten, stat 35â¬ + 4,95â¬)


----------



## juicer666 (22. Oktober 2012)

ich zitiere mal aus Posting #1 


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten,  solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten.  Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen  Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## moxrox (27. Oktober 2012)

50% Rabatt auf bekannte Outdoor Marken. 

Haufenweise Sonderangebote bis zum 28. Oktober, also bis morgen. Muster und Auslaufmodelle. 

http://www.mctrek.de/Bekleidung+Uni...nge[]=50-100&Preisrange[]=100-200#suchausgabe





Noch etwas interessantes:

Schnäppchenjäger Seite

http://mode.ladenzeile.de/herrenmode-jacken-wetterschutzjacke-reduziert/



Sherpa Outdoor

Produzent von guter Outdoorkleidung ohne Zwischenhändler. Über die Regenjacken kann ich nicht berichten haben aber auch wenig Wassersäule, aber Softshell/Fleece is wirklich gut für den angeboteten Preis. Flotte Farben und Schnitte. Gibt einige Diskussionen in oudoor Foren über diese Eigenmarke und deren Kleidung.

http://www.sherpaoutdoor.ch/


----------



## Stone0207 (29. Oktober 2012)

Gore Jacke Countdown 2in1, aus der aktuellen Winter 2012/13 Serie, statt 240 für 160 

http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6...countdown-as-2in1-jacke-rot-blau-herren.phtml


----------



## Kayya (30. Oktober 2012)

Five Ten puschen in gr. 43,44, 44,5,45 für nen schmalen Taler.

Red Baron:
http://www.amazon.de/Five-Ten-Schuhe-Baron-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe/dp/B004XMF4FC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351608169&sr=8-1

edit: oh war wohl noch eingeloggt. Danke an Freerider für die Berichtigung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Oktober 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


> Five Ten puschen in gr. 43,44, 44,5,45 für nen schmalen Taler.
> 
> Red Baron:
> Five Ten BMX Schuhe Baron red: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen


 
Dein Link funktioniert nicht, hier nochmal Five.Ten Baron für 73,41

http://www.amazon.de/Five-Ten-Schuh...F4FC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351608169&sr=8-1


----------



## peh (30. Oktober 2012)

Dank Euch beiden! (Bestellt.)


----------



## ufp (30. Oktober 2012)

Zwar Snowboardbekleidung, aber vielleicht kann es ja der ein oder andere für den herbstlichen Winter gebrauchen:

Ziener_Herren_Winter_Skihose_Snowboardhose_Turbo
http://www.team101.de/1216/43293065..._Snowboardhose_Turbo_sunny_grün_Gr_M_Neu.html

http://www.team101.de/1216/38618615...se_Snowboardhose_Ski_Hose_524000_schwarz.html

Ziener_Herren_Winter_Skijacke_Snowboardjacke
http://www.team101.de/1216/38390910...Snowboardjacke_SPARKY_grün_Gr_50_(M)_Neu.html


----------



## schloe (1. November 2012)

Evoc Fr Tour 30l M/L in schwarz, 97

http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Evoc-Freeride-Tour-Backpack-Rucksack-30-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (1. November 2012)

ghost softshelljacke 40,-  statt 70,- bei ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SOFTSHELL-JA...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item337d6a401d


----------



## tillibebek (1. November 2012)

raumfahrer_spif schrieb:


> ghost softshelljacke 40,-  statt 70,- bei ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SOFTSHELL-JA...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item337d6a401d



+10 Versand.


----------



## MTB-1988 (4. November 2012)

Bei Amazon Sportwear 20% Rabatt...



> Gutscheincode SPORTS20





> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=amb_link...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=334132707&pf_rd_i=2179856031





> mit dem Gutscheincode SPORTS20 gibt es auf über 10000 Sportswear Artikel einen extra Rabatt von 20%.
> Dies gilt nur für Artikel, die direkt von Amazon.de verkauft und   versendet werden. Der Gutschein ist bis einschließlich 31. Dezember 2012   gültig.


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Brauche Knie Pads... IXS Sports Division Soft fÃ¼r 40â¬ zuschlagen?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Sports-Division-Herren-Hack-Series-schwarz/dp/B004QY45RU/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1352317872&sr=1-1"]iXS Sports Division Herren Knie Pad Hack-Series Softy: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## wallbreaker (8. November 2012)

Platzangst Skyrider für 60,- EUR weniger?
Eventuell Preisfehler, kostet sonst überall das doppelte!

http://bit.ly/T8oiDf


----------



## nadrealista (8. November 2012)

Gore Bike Wear Path AS Windstopper Hose schwarz

105,90 statt 139,90 EUR 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/-SALE-/Gore-Bike-Wear-Path-AS-Windstopper-Hose-schwarz::21578.html?refID=froogle


----------



## wildermarkus (8. November 2012)

Race Face Ambush Short

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=78049


----------



## Ulmi (10. November 2012)

wallbreaker schrieb:


> Platzangst Skyrider für 60,- EUR weniger?
> Eventuell Preisfehler, kostet sonst überall das doppelte!
> 
> http://bit.ly/T8oiDf



eventuell doch nicht, hab mir gerade die grüne Weste bestellt, kommen noch 5 Euro Porto drauf...., werde nie mehr in den Thread reinschauen...is nich gut für den Geldbeutel


(PS: Danke für den Link)


----------



## Bergteufel76 (10. November 2012)

Gonso Winterradhose Montana V2
statt UVP 129,95 Euro 
bei bikemeile24: 99,95 Euro
Versandkostenfrei

http://www.bikemeile24.de/bekleidung-herren/winter/radhosen-gonso/thermo-traegerradhose/montana-V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (10. November 2012)

bei kick gibt es multifunktionstÃ¼cher fÃ¼r 1â¬


----------



## x-rossi (12. November 2012)

20 % erlass auf ausgewählte vaude produkte bei amazon. gutscheincode: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n%3A16435051%2Cn%3A%21425453031%2Cn%3A%21425455031%2Cn%3A2179856031%2Cp_4%3AVAUDE%2Cp_6%3AA3JWKAKR8XB7XF&bbn=2179856031&ie=UTF8&qid=1352709912"]sports20[/ame]


----------



## shaggy86 (12. November 2012)

http://www.intersport-voswinkel.de/filialen/bayern
Die Lagerverkauf beim Vosswinkel Bamberg.
Unglaublich gÃ¼nstige Kleidung, es ist wie eine Fundgrube.
Gore-Tex Schuhe fÃ¼r 30-40â¬
Gute Jacken fÃ¼r 30-50 â¬ 
Winter/Ski Kleidung.


----------



## Guerill0 (14. November 2012)

wem GrÃ¶Ãe XL passt :
HaglÃ¶fs Fin Jacket MÃ¤nner von 240 auf 140â¬
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=207290


----------



## TonySoprano (17. November 2012)

Winterschuhe Northwave Celsius GTX als Tagesangebot bei H+S fÃ¼r 149,95â¬

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38820/celsius-gtx-winterschuhe-schwarz.html


----------



## austriacarp (19. November 2012)

Met Parachute statt 179 nur 109 leider nur mehr in Grösse M
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...achute-MTB-Helm-2012-matt-schwarz::43769.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlschlumpf (19. November 2012)

5/10 Impact 2 high, die normalen und die Sam Hill sind auch zu einem guten Preis erhältlich.



http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...h_Gr-_38_-UK_5-_-_weitere_Groessen_verfuegbar


----------



## Erich17 (19. November 2012)

Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand eine gute Winter Gore Tex Jacke mit Ventilations-ReissverschlÃ¼ssen und Kapuze die man auch Ã¼ber den Helm ziehen kann.

Statt 349,95 fÃ¼r 174,95 !!! In allen GrÃ¶ssen verfÃ¼gbar.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1537/a84551/artik-gtx-jacke.html

in Rot/Schwarz sogar fÃ¼r 169,95â¬ auch in allen GrÃ¶ssen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1537/a84555/artik-gtx-jacke.html


----------



## Erich17 (19. November 2012)

Hier noch eine super geile GORE  Softshell Windstopper Jacke , auch mit Unterarm-Belüftungs-Reissverschlüssen statt 180 für 89,95 in allen Grössen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1537/a84158/sella-ii-gore-windstopper-softshell-jacket.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2012)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/catalog/product/view/id/20960/category/8/

Pearl Izumi - Laufjacke Infinity Men für 45 sehr gute jacke zum radfahren.


----------



## leithuhn (22. November 2012)

BW-72 schrieb:


> www.extrem-lange-leitung.to
> 
> Das ist der "Bekleidungs-*Schnäppchen*-Thread", nicht der "Bekleidungs-*laber-rotistdoof-blubber-spam*-Thread"!
> 
> *Günstige Angebote (Schnäppchen) posten, sonst nix!*



Schau mal hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironie

Evtl. nervt das ständige Gemaule genauso wie das Labern ebenfalls nervt!

Kam per Mail:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...tter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL121102&


Cu Oli

----------------


----------



## bikeaficionado (24. November 2012)

Icebreaker Team Jersey SS für 60 EUR weniger

UVP: 99,95 Euro 
bei outdoorshop.de: 39,95 Euro
Versadkostenfrei ab 40,00 Euro

http://www.outdoorshop.de/Sale/Bekleidung-Herren/Icebreaker-Team-Jersey-SS-Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## schloe (26. November 2012)

O´neal Sinner in L 45

http://www.mx-point.de/O-Neal-Cedric-Gracia-Signature-Sinner-Knieschoner-L::33108.html


----------



## Hacky 2003 (26. November 2012)

schloe schrieb:


> OÂ´neal Sinner in L 45â¬
> 
> http://www.mx-point.de/O-Neal-Cedric-Gracia-Signature-Sinner-Knieschoner-L::33108.html



Hallo
Gerade angeschaut. Bestand 0 Lieferzeit: noch nicht lieferbar.
GruÃ Hacky


----------



## GregPac (27. November 2012)

Falls noch jemand nen neuen MTB-Helm benötigt:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/cratoni/cratoni-mtb-helm-c-limit-schwarz-lime.html,a23087

Hab Ihn letzte Woche inn FFM bei der 20% Aktion gekauft. Hat verschiedene Polsterungen mit dabei, zwei normale und eine mit Fliegengitter. Ist schön leicht (finde ich) und incl. Tragebeutel.

In Frankfurt von 159,- auf 99,- auf 69,- Euro heruntergesetzt.


----------



## SHIGO (27. November 2012)

Bei Decathlon gibts aktuell die "Regenjacke 7", die [FONT="][URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/12/31/bikejacken-check-2011-22-%E2%80%93-zimtstern-sombrio-decathlon/"]hier[/URL] [/FONT]im News-Bereich schonmal ganz gut getestet wurde fÃ¼r 39,- statt 49,- â¬.

Gibts zu dem Preis auch in den Filialen.

http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-regenjacke-7-id_8073687.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. November 2012)

Radlschlumpf schrieb:


> 5/10 Impact 2 high, die normalen und die Sam Hill sind auch zu einem guten Preis erhältlich.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...h_Gr-_38_-UK_5-_-_weitere_Groessen_verfuegbar




Hier ist´s billiger:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Impact-2-High-Schuhe-team-black-Mod-2012.html


----------



## Laphroaig10 (28. November 2012)

CAMELBAK Trinkrucksack HYDROBAK, 1,5 Liter
um 18,29 bei amazon im cyber monday


----------



## Wehnhardt (30. November 2012)

Hallo 

bei Rossmann gibt es Heute bezeisbaresohlen für 9,99 Euro 
sind super immer warme Füße.

Gruß Rene


----------



## TonySoprano (2. Dezember 2012)

FiveTen in wenigen GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 70,-â¬, heute ohne Versandkosten!

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-schuhe-freerider/aid:549000/fromtopoffers:1


----------



## Alpenrebell (3. Dezember 2012)

warme Bikehose für den Winter bei Zweirad Stadler.

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-trekkingbike-hose-town-warm-schwarz.html,a24182

Hab sie leider noch nicht getestet.
Macht aber einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Toolkid (4. Dezember 2012)

Regenjacke Löffler GTX Vario für 179,95 statt 249,95
mit Newsletteranmeldung nochmal 10 weniger


----------



## gasgas03 (6. Dezember 2012)

MX Brille im Angebot fÃ¼r 10.50â¬:
http://www.enduro4you.de/products/de/Schnapp-und-Weg-Ecke/Brillen-REDUZIERT/Arnette-Motocrossbrille-MX-Scrambler-Iceblue-Clear.html


----------



## Trailtrooper (10. Dezember 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/misearch.html?query=Cross+mit+dem+Mountainbike

Deuter Trans Alpine 30 nur heute im Adventskalender!


----------



## Trailtrooper (11. Dezember 2012)

*ONEAL McDermott Signature Glove Handschuh*



*Nur heute 8!*


*http://www.jehlebikes.de/oneal-mcdermott-signature-glove-handschuh.html#thumb*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonySoprano (14. Dezember 2012)

Northwave Celsius GTX Winterschuhe fÃ¼r 89,95â¬ statt 179,95â¬

nur wenige GrÃ¶Ãen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2013/a85658/celsius-gtx-winterschuhe-schwarz.html


----------



## Erich17 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei HS Bike Discount gibts die SHIMANO ACCU 3D Regenjacke in den Grössen M, L und XL für schlappe 84,90 anstatt 150

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k945/a35771/accu-3d-race-regenjacke-dryshield-schwarz.html


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (16. Dezember 2012)

keine ahnung, ob die hier schon gepostet wurden. 
five ten freerider pro für 70,-  bei bmo:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Newsletter/Freerider-Pro-Bike-Schuh-2012-Zebra-Green-SALE.html


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

Endlich mal ein Schnäppchen für Frauen  Platzangst Entire EVO Womens Jacket bei BMO


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Schnäppchen für Frauen  Platzangst Entire EVO Womens Jacket bei BMO



Geschenk...aber nun ausverkauft 
aber dafuer gibts jetzt wieder was fuer die Jungs  Lady's 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...pact-Limited-Shorts-Bike-Hose-2012-weiss.html


----------



## Ichbins97 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wer auf Lila/pink steht...  

http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radsportbrillen/adidas-id2-transparent-purple-6069/294107.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wer ne zuverlässige und 100% wasserdichte Jacke mit ausreichend Bewegungsfreiheit sucht. 
=> http://shop.denk.com/katalog.asp/shop/Outdoor/kat/Funktionsjacken#5184
von 90,- auf 50,- Doppelmark + 5 Porto


----------



## .floe. (23. Dezember 2012)

Bei mountainbikes.net gibts im Rahmen einer Weihnachtsaktion noch einige FOX Tshirts (bis zur 2011er Kollektion) in RestgrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 9,90â¬.

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?katid=31&hc=1&hnr=1&blowout=1&sz=3&sp=1


----------



## greatwhite (27. Dezember 2012)

GIRO XEN Handschuhe zu gutem Preis:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/giro-handschuhe-xen-langfinger/aid:548464


----------



## veraono (28. Dezember 2012)

für kleine und große: 

Die bewährte Marmot Precip Jacke in S und XXl für 35 eur. 
http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/herren/marmot-herren-vertical-jacket-jacke-s-xl-2002.html
und weitere Schnapper auf der Seite.

*Edit:* und wer weder ganz groß noch sehr klein ist, der findet sie linkfrei bei *Bike24* in vielen Farben und Größen über die Shopsuche für immernoch sehr *günstige 49,90 eur*.


----------



## austriacarp (3. Januar 2013)

Shimano Accu 3D M Softshell Windstopper Jacke schwarz / orange 85,90
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekle...-Windstopper-Jacke-schwarz-orange::37462.html


----------



## Ulmi (4. Januar 2013)

Gonso Arico Hose bei Amazon für 21,20 Euro incl. Versand
...meine ist nach zwei Tagen gekommen, ist tatsächlich eine original Gonso mit Innenpolster, perfekt zum Biken und Biergarten 

Hab sie in L genommen, bin 185 und wiege ca. 88 Kg, Schenkel könnte nach meinem Geschmack ein bisserl breiter und länger sein, jedoch wäre dass beim Biken wieder eher hinderlich, dank des Stretch perfekt zu tragen! 
Belüftung 2x, 3 Taschen

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-Bike-Shorts-Arico-15001/dp/B0062VYE80/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357322476&sr=8-6"]http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-Bike-Shorts-Arico-15001/dp/B0062VYE80/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357322476&sr=8-6[/ame]


----------



## Tourer1 (6. Januar 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a4...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CJbx_fGA1LQCFQHwzAodbzIAGw


----------



## 2Radfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

Gore Tool III in XL für 89.- 


----------



## 2Radfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

89,95 


----------



## 2Radfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

XL 119,90 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (8. Januar 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> kann ja gore nix dafür dass du so ein dürrer Hund bist


Na, unter Rennradfahrern gelten meine 70 Kilo schon als fett 

Hibike hat immer noch gut reduzierte Five Ten Schuhe im Angebot:


Five Ten Dirtbag (2012) ab 69,90 Euro
Five Ten Spitfire Mid (2012) ab 69,90 Euro
Five Ten Spitfire Canvas black/white (2012) 59,99 Euro
Five Ten Raven *SPD* never more black (2012) 79,90 Euro


----------



## NormanX8 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

'Winter-Schlussverkauf' bei Bike-Discount.de mit vielen Jacken die sich lohnen zu kaufen bei diesem Wetter...

Bsp hier eine Windstopper Jacke von Shimano: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1100/a52692/accu-3d-race-premium-windstopper-jacke.html

Hab gestern schon einiges bestellt...


----------



## Speedy1978 (9. Januar 2013)

Nun darf ich auch mal 

FiveTen FreeRider 2012 in noch vielen grÃ¶Ãen zu guten Preisen.

62,46â¬ inkl. Versand

selbst die WhiteTiger gab es noch in 43/44/...

schnell sein.

Bei: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Sven_Kiel (10. Januar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Suche Gore Windstopper Weste.
> 
> Jemand eine Tipp?



ja, hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671&highlight=suche+schn%E4ppchen

....

Allwetterjacke von Pro für kleines Geld:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000687&product=A011078


----------



## lehugo (11. Januar 2013)

über den newsletter habe ich bei h i b i k e 70% auf ausgewählte specialized kleidung erhalten. falls interesse bzw. legal kann ich auch noch mal den gutscheincode dazu raussuchen!


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Januar 2013)

Hat hier viel. noch jmd. einen Gutscheincode für mysportworld übrig. Gerne auch per PM!!

Danke und Gruss
chris

Ps: Schnäppchen für Große Leute (XL) http://www.mysportworld.de/marmot-up-track-jacket-softshelljacke-herren-team-red.html und http://www.campz.de/outdoor/bekleid...eqrecqid=fc1c09c7-6b12-4b02-858a-b193ee5be645


----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Januar 2013)

Für mich ein absoluter Geheimtipp für einen Freerideschuh.

http://www.deichmann.at/DE/de/shop/...at=herren/herren-schuhe/herren-schuhe-sneaker

Damit hat man einen, wie ich finde, extrem guten Halt auf den Pedalen.


----------



## matthias3101 (11. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Scott-Herren-Short-Path-221585/dp/B005PKSZ2U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357941912&sr=8-2"]Scott Path Shorts[/ame] bei Amazon ab 33,40 euronen


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Craggy-Softshell-03651/dp/B0081ZODFY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357989484&sr=8-2"]VAUDE Herren Jacke Craggy Softshell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Vaude Craggy Jacke, habe die Hose seit einem Jahr.
Wenn es der gleiche Stoff ist sollte die Jacke von Oktober bis März geeignet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Januar 2013)

Bei 24run im WSV gekauft:

"ADIDAS Response Long Sleeve" für 19,21 statt 34,95 inkl. Versand.

http://www.21run.com/ru_de/response-long-sleeve-tee-crew-neck-185484.html


----------



## TonySoprano (12. Januar 2013)

Der Code steht auf der Seite 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4aa7daea73da8/c1/Specialized-Bekleidungs-Deal.html

bestellen lohnt nimmer mehr, ist das Meiste ausverkauft, siehe Tourforum


----------



## KlausHe (13. Januar 2013)

http://www.sport-schuster.de/
Einiges an Bikekleidung im Sale. Dazu noch: zum Newsletter anmelden und einmalig 10 EUR Gutschein


----------



## tobi-wan (14. Januar 2013)

Softshell-Jacke bei Tchibo für 30e in den Filialen:
http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Softshelljacke-p400021498.html
Am Samstag gekauft, gestern mal 2h bei ~0° damit unterwegs gewesen, bin sehr zufrieden. Sitzt gut, ist winddicht, und hat kein Bündchen unten, was mich bei anderen Jacken immer stört.


----------



## tobi-wan (14. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Warum steht Sie für 49,95 im Olineshop?


Keine Ahnung, in der Filiale in der ich war war sie auf 30,- reduziert. Ich hab mir auch noch http://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Thermo-Funktionsshirt-Schwarz-p400007884.html für 8,- dazu gekauft, war beides noch in eigentlich allen Größen vorhanden.


----------



## peter muc (14. Januar 2013)

diverse Schäppchen von Sugoi, bis zu 72% reduziert  

z.B. Winter-Jersey von 99,00 Euro auf 29,00 Euro, somit sogar noch günstiger als das "Schnäppchen" vom Kaffeeröster oben ;-))

http://www.bruegelmann.de/aktion/bruegelmann_teambekleidung_03.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenrebell (14. Januar 2013)

Klasse Bikehose von 100.- Euro auf 59,99 ,.- Euro reduziert.
Super warm für´s Biken im Winter.


http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-trekkingbike-hose-town-warm-schwarz.html,a24182 







*Vaude Trekkingbike-Hose Town Warm schwarz*

*ID: 24182*

                                                           Funktionelle, warme Trekkingbike-Hose im modernen Design für den Bike-Alltag.


Knievorformung
1 Beintasche mit RV
2 Gesäßtaschen mit Flap
2 Eingrifftaschen vorne
Beinabschluss weitenregulierbar
Geteiltes Futter: oberer Teil aus gerautem Material, unterer Teil Taffeta
Reflektierende Elemente
Gewicht: ca. 696 g


Größen:  M (50), L (52)


_Material: Hauptstoff: 94% Polyamid, 6% Elastan
Netzfutter: 100% Polyester
Futter: 100% Polyamid _


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2013)

matthias3101 schrieb:


> Scott Path Shorts bei Amazon ab 33,40 euronen



Falls jemand Interesse an einer M hat, für 42,85+versand geht sie weg.
Mir ist sie etwas zu eng.


----------



## mtbbee (15. Januar 2013)

ne richtig warme Winterjacke

http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Mavic-Inferno-Jacke-bright-red/c-WG000687/a-A013966


----------



## shurikn (16. Januar 2013)

Oneal Cedric Gracia Protektorenweste Magnetic Vest 69,90 statt 119 in L und XL

billigstes Angebot im Netz 10 Euro teurer

http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-myliveshopping-17533.html


----------



## freetourer (16. Januar 2013)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> möchte noch einer Danke sagen? dann bestell ich mein abo gleich mal ab, boah ey ://



Ja - mach mal. 

Danke 

Schnäppchen für die Gravity - Fraktion:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=5950


----------



## bobons (16. Januar 2013)

Bei Karstadt Sport in KA (auch andere?) gibt es gerade einen Schuh- und Helm-Abverkauf: Heute waren noch viele Modelle vorhanden, teilweise aber nur in einer Größe. Ich habe schwarze Northwave Rebel SBS 2011 für 30 Euro gekauft. Es gab sie noch in 42 und 46, als ich die Abteilung verlassen habe.

Auch online gibt es einige reduzierte Gore-Sachen: http://www.karstadt.de/Radsport/k/?kid=746674&pfad=2973+865853


----------



## ansgar1 (18. Januar 2013)

fÃ¼r die Merino-WollFreaks unter uns:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k720/a87888/shirt-la-wool-schwarz.html
 Shirt fÃ¼r 29,95â¬ 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k571/a40386/wool-buff-multifunktionstuch-grana.html
Merino Buff fÃ¼r17,56â¬

Habe beide gestern bekommen, taumhaft zu dem Preis


----------



## veraono (18. Januar 2013)

Bei www.larca.de unter "Sparfestival" gibts ab 23.01. mal wieder krass reduzierte Marmot-Precip Jacken für 29eur. 
Auch sehr empfehlenswert, wenn auch nicht zum Radln, der Marmot Hunker -Daunen Parka für 59 eur (aber nur noch in XL) . 
Lieferzeiten können aber da gelegentl. etwas länger sein, am besten telefonisch bestellen und direkt anfragen ob noch lieferbar.


----------



## Andreas1234567 (19. Januar 2013)

Hi leute hab leider nix anderes gefunden wo ich das reinsetzen kann ich bin auf der suche nach dem jersey/trikot von fox! http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&s...20&start=42&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:64,s:0,i:280


----------



## shurikn (19. Januar 2013)

Da gibts noch paar Restgrößen http://www.hk-motorsport.de/0426ee9...d045a/0426ee9b6a13b54fc/0426ee9b6a13da611.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (20. Januar 2013)

Dann laber doch auch net rum 

Für alle die warme Füße wollen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10239325&postcount=5396


gesendet vom Schnäppchenjägerfred


----------



## tobi-wan (21. Januar 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Dann laber doch auch net rum
> 
> Für alle die warme Füße wollen:
> 
> ...


Die haben sehr schlechte Bewertungen auf Amazon, 1/5 bei 9 Bewertungen:
http://www.amazon.de/infactory-Paar-beheizte-Schuheinlagen-Schuhgrößen/dp/B004ETKLJ8/http://www.amazon.de/infactory-Paar-beheizte-Schuheinlagen-Schuhgrößen/dp/B004ETKLJ8/


----------



## shurikn (21. Januar 2013)

Sombrio X FLoat Treter für 38,68 in fast allen Größen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=71080


----------



## gasgas03 (22. Januar 2013)

Leatt Brace GPX III für 249
http://www.24mx.de/ausverkauf/p/leatt-brace-gpx-club-iii-weiss/33551/


----------



## cookeez (30. Januar 2013)

Deuter Fahrradrucksack Race EXP:

35â¬

http://tinyurl.com/a4rwhd4

Deuter Fahrradrucksack Trans Alpin 26 SL

45â¬

http://tinyurl.com/aqvpf7p

Auf Mydealz gefunden.


----------



## austriacarp (31. Januar 2013)

Top Windstopper Hose von Gore statt 149â¬ 94â¬
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21644_Path-AS-Pants-.html


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute hab da was aufgetan bei Platzangst Windweste für 15 Euro   http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1321_Wind-Vest--quot-Airy-Vest--quot-.html

Gruß Maik


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ct-Limited-Shorts-Bike-Hose-2012-weiss-1.html


----------



## Scarx (3. Februar 2013)

Jop die Hose hab ich mir auch bestellt und hier noch mal der Tipp: Bei BMO die kundenkarte kaufen und 10% auf alles sichern! Wer, so wie ich, häufiger dort einkauft, macht damit siher nix falsch!

Und zu der Hose noch das passende T-shirt?!
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Shirt/FOX-Speed-Freak-T-Shirt-2012-weiss-L.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (6. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hat das teil zufällig jemand infos sind kaum zu finden, wie schwer und klein packbar ist die?


Ist gestern gekommen, ist wirklich nur ne "Plastiktüte"  (im positiven Sinne). Das heißt die kannste sehr klein zusammen legen und wiegt so gut wie nix, ich hab sie jetzt aber nicht auf die Waage gelegt.

Um OT zu werden: Dazu noch diese Jacke hier:
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/prod...6_Ultralight-JKT--quot-Airy-Jacket-quot-.html
Auch sehr leicht und dünn, sollte einen leichten Regenschauer gut 
abhalten können. Beides prima um im Rucksack mitgeführt zu werden (wenn auch nicht sinnvoll gleichzeitig)
Besonders Atmungsaktiv dürfte aber beides nicht sein.

Wenn man beides zusammen bestellt spart man noch Versandkosten,
auf der Seite steht zwar das erst ab ~100 versandkostenfrei ist,
aber beim Bestellprozess steht dann was von 50 und ich hab auch keine bezahlt.


----------



## Discipline (6. Februar 2013)

2012er Mavic Alpine fÃ¼r 70â¬ 

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/MAVIC-MTB-Schuh-Alpine____206168.html


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2013)

finde ich aber das Angebot besser:
Mavic Switchback inkl. Shimano PDM 520 Pedale

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...chback-inkl-pedal-shimano-pdm-520.html,a25354


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Februar 2013)

Discipline schrieb:


> Ästhetisch betrachtet nicht.



Geschmackssache...ist bist auf die Lasche derselbe Schuh. Beckis Angebot hat imho gewonnen. 

Ansonsten auch recht preiswert die Vaude Spectra Softshell für 70:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...cket-2013-black-Radjacke_detail_34867_25.html


----------



## austriacarp (6. Februar 2013)

Super warmer Handschuh zumindestens war es das Vorjahresmodell
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k717/a78975/bike-siberian-gloves.html


----------



## ralphi911 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich zitiere mal den ersten Eintrag von der Erstellerin dieses Themas. Bitte nehmt euch das zu herzen



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (7. Februar 2013)

Berghaus Sofshell 99 statt 229
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a90241/baffin-island-softshell-jacket-am-black-black.html


----------



## Mkraba (7. Februar 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Berghaus Sofshell 99 statt 229
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a90241/baffin-island-softshell-jacket-am-black-black.html



Ich seh 79,95 


----------



## peter muc (7. Februar 2013)

Armlinge von Craft anstatt für 9,95 Euro anstelle UVP 34,95 Euro

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a80467/arm-warmer-winter.html


----------



## JohnF (7. Februar 2013)

einige Gore-Produkte ziemlich günstig:

http://www.bike-discount.de/newslet...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL130201


----------



## ansgar1 (8. Februar 2013)

bei Fliegfix http://www.fliegfix.com/kategorien/bekleidung-und-schuhe-hot-offer-sonderangebot/367
wieder Merino stuff
http://www.fliegfix.com/kategorien/bekleidung-und-schuhe-hot-offer-sonderangebot/367


----------



## ansgar1 (9. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88134/mount-asgard-gtx-pro-shell-jacket-black-black.html

von 330â¬ auf 179â¬, war bei Outdoor-broker vor wenigen Wochen fÃ¼r 190â¬


----------



## Jim_Panse (11. Februar 2013)

Gute und günstige Bike Shorts gesucht?

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...n/e_s_Short_Jersey-3300700-95511-490-228.html

Super bequem durch den großen Dehnbund oben, gutes Material und Taschen satt. Sieht obendrein noch echt gut aus! Wenn "Fox" oder "Platzangst" draufstehen würde, würde sie mind. das doppelte kosten


----------



## superwolfi (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo
heute bei bike-discount den Shimano SH-MT91 MTB Touring Schuhe
für 139,95 Euros

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=24977

Gruß
wolfi


----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2013)

Bei CRC schon seit einer Weile unter 140â¬, jetzt gerade 138,25â¬ mit Versand: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=47344
Eventuell gibt es irgendwo einen Gutschein, im Januar habe ich ~126â¬ mit Versand bezahlt.


----------



## Habamah (12. Februar 2013)

Wer in der Nähe und/oder näheren Umgebung von H&S in Bonn wohnt und Klamotten (vor allem Hosen und Jacken) braucht, hinfahren.
Die bereiten ihren Umzug vor und haben die Preise drastisch gesenkt.
Z. Bsp.Gore Jacke von 299 auf 79, Gore Hosen von 149 auf 69 usw.usw. Aber beeilen, große Größen sind schon sehr ausgesucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raumfahrer_spif (14. Februar 2013)

wem xl passt: bei radoutlet.de bekommt man ein royal racing trikot für nen 10er:
http://www.radoutlet.de/epages/6182...YRID3/4RED"/SubProducts/"11ROYRID3/4RED-0278"

auch weitere royal racing-sachen zu super preisen. ebenso zimtstern-klamotten. im shop stöbern lohnt sich.
versand ist auch ok: 3,95 

auch ein super teil (habe ich selbst): 
http://www.radoutlet.de/Royal-Racing-Softshell-Jacke-ALPINE-schwarz-Men-2012


----------



## Nuke2 (14. Februar 2013)

Herren Softshell Jacke für 14 bei Lidl.

-Herren-Softshell-Jacke-

gruß Björn


----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2013)

Ja gibt es!

Ich hab mir auch gestern eine geholt. War zuerst etwas skeptisch weil die letzte billige Softshell ausm Lidl wie ne Sauna war. Die hatte keine Membran und war nicht wasserdicht.

Die jetzige hat für 14.99 echt alles! Man muss sich aber beeilen wenn man noch eine möchte.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Februar 2013)

10 % auf Hibike-Artikel mit folgendem Code: AG115/R7B5-35KQ-CQK0


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2013)

Dafür gibt`s hier http://www.outdoorshop.de/Bekleidung/Herren/Jacke-wasserdicht/Marmot-Zion-Jacket-Men-s.html noch ne gescheite... zumindest für grosse Menschen 
Gruss
chris


----------



## Elemental (22. Februar 2013)

Five Ten Freerider, White Tiger, Modell 2012, fÃ¼r 69,90â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Schuh/Five-Ten-Freerider-Bike-Schuh-2012-White-Tiger.html

Five Ten Freerider, grau/schwarz, Modell 2012, fÃ¼r 79,90â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...n-Freerider-Bike-Schuh-2012-Grau-Schwarz.html

Five Ten Freerider Pro, Danny MacAskill, Modell 2012, fÃ¼r 89,90â¬
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ider-Pro-Bike-Schuh-2012-Danny-MacAskill.html


----------



## Freefloh (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
gocycle hat die Five Ten Danny MacAskill z.B. für 79,99 da.
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...en_MTB_Schuhe_Danny_MacAskill_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Auch viele andere Five Ten Schuhe sind dort zum Schnäppchenpreis da.


----------



## diebraut81 (23. Februar 2013)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/

einige Pearl Izumi Schnapper


----------



## Cyverboy2 (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a59496/sh-xc50-mtb-schuhe.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

Heute als Tagesartikel die SH-XC50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (7. März 2013)

bei Amazon sind gerade viele Gore-Jacken reduziert, z.B. Contest in S fÃ¼r 55â¬ statt 139â¬ 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Contest-Shell-JWCONZ359911/dp/B002MJGP60/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1362646316&sr=8-3"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Contest Soft Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Countdown 2in1 fÃ¼r 106â¬ statt 239â¬ [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Countdown-Active-JWCOUA995007/dp/B006URBC9K/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1362646446&sr=8-15"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Countdown Active Shell 2in1: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] 
u.a.


----------



## austriacarp (9. März 2013)

Löffler Goretex Hose 89


----------



## austriacarp (10. März 2013)

Sir Fatty schrieb:


> Und wo?


Sorry link vergessen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k303/a75500/ueberhose-gore-tex-active.html


----------



## Ghoste (11. März 2013)

*Shimano Touring Under Short black 9,90
*


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Under-Short-black-Winterkollektion-10-11.html


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Ab heute gibt es bei Lidl wieder Fahrradbekleidung. (Regenjacke, Trikot, Hose mit Sitzpolster, etc.)


----------



## bobons (12. März 2013)

Blabla hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481769&page=92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napstarr (12. März 2013)

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh! Hier gehören Angebote rein!
Nichts anderes.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8712289&postcount=1

Mach einen "ich suche"-Thread auf.

Es gibt Leute die hier ein Abo haben und die wollen nicht wegen Lidl-Diskussionen und Anfragen immer Mails,....


----------



## herbertallrad (13. März 2013)

Thermohandschuhe Windster von Gonso  nur 29,95

http://www.bikemeile24.de/nocache/Gonso+Thermo-Bike-Handschuh+Windster,w136318971226911.htm


----------



## damage0099 (14. März 2013)

Hier aus dem Schnäppchenfred:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a75500/details.html?

Was haltet ihr von der Hose, taugt die was?


----------



## bike_ef (15. März 2013)

Winterschuhe zum WSV Preis (in Restgrößen) ;-)

Northwave *Celsius Artic GTX* - *139,90* statt 200
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...c-gtx-winterschuhe-schwarz-blau.html?mfid=642

Northwave *Celsius GTX* - *124,90* statt 180
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1094/a38820/celsius-gtx-winterschuhe-schwarz.html?mfid=642

Den Artic hab ich mir bei dem Preis gleich mal gekauft. Da hört hoffentlich jetzt das Gefummel mit den Sommerschuhen und 2 Socken, Überschuhen usw. auf.


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

Mal wieder was für Frauen: Maloja Freeride Short --> http://www.sportschrank.de/maloja-tanjam-freeride-short.html


----------



## Gyro-Pita (19. März 2013)

Heute bei Galaria Kaufhof.....Uvex und Alpina Helme statt 89  für 49 und 29

Dazu Trikots und Hosen und Langarm-Trikots und Handschuhe ordentlich reduziert (über 50%)


----------



## xTr3Me (25. März 2013)

GORE Bike Wear Cosmo SO WindstopperÂ® Soft Shell Jacke black
110â¬ (uvp 200â¬)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10509/cosmo-so-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-black.html


----------



## Mkraba (25. März 2013)

Ab 02.04. bei Aldi Süd:
Trikot, Hosen, gepolsterte Unterhosen usw.


----------



## GregPac (28. März 2013)

Wer nen guten MittelgroÃen Rucksack sucht. Bei Stadler gestern den Vaude Tracer 20 (modell 2012) gekauft, 59,- â¬. Bester Preis auch gegenÃ¼ber Idealo.


----------



## Kesan (28. März 2013)

Bei Hibike 15% auf die aktuellen Sommer-Bekleidungskollektionen, mindestens 3 Teile muss man nehmen.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4aa7daea73da8/c1/Hamstern-zu-Ostern.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (28. März 2013)

Übers Wochenende bei bike-mailorder.de 10% auf alles als ostergeschenk, einfach den auf der startseite angegebenen gutscheincode verwenden!!


----------



## humhum (30. März 2013)

Gonso Philadephia V2 für 65 bei Stadler
schwarz
schwarz mit weiß
warum dort "*Neuheit 2013 !*" steht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## niermem2 (30. März 2013)

Bis Montag (1.4) gibts bei www.enduro-store.de 15% osteraktion für diejenigen, die alle drei codes auf Ihrer Seite finden. Nach zwei gefundenen codes habe ich aufgegeben. 
Hier meine ergebnnisse:
Code Gelb - A16 (MX brillen, ONEAL BLUR B-1)
Code Blau - Z74 (Go Pro Zubehör, Gerade Klebehalterung)

Viel spass beim suchen nach dem dritten Code.


----------



## freeman-nick (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei Bike-o-Mania gibt es 15% auf alle Artikel. Einfach Gutscheincode BOM#032013 eingeben. Gilt aber nur noch bis 07.04.2013


----------



## kuller (31. März 2013)

Hallo,

bei Zweirad Stadler gibts gerade die Löffler Goretex Active Shell Jacke im Angebot
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...ll-bike-jacke-vario-zip-off-gruen.html,a26277


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2013)

Frau müsste man sein, ich hoffe meine Liebste freut sich wenigstens.

Marmot Damen Softshell Jacke, 36
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006G300XC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Marmot Damen Softshell Jackesuper Gravity: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wtf. die kostet jetzt 180?


jepp, 36 zu 180â¬ ist schon Wahnsinn. Und wenn es nicht passt freut sich bestimt jemand im Freundeskreis.

*Vaude Women's Dundee Classic ZO Jacket aqua*

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radjacken/wo-dundee-classic-zo-jacket/231078.html
20â¬, grÃ¶Ãere FrauengrÃ¶Ãen, irgendwo gibts bestimmt noch nen extra Gutschein


----------



## Bert1409 (6. April 2013)

MTB-Helm von Lazer mit 59% Ersparnis. In rot bestellt und auf den ersten Blick äußerst zufrieden, Praxistest steht aber noch aus. Schöne schlanke Optik, Passform hervorragend und die RollSys-Einstellung funktioniert tadellos.
Aber nur noch für kleinere Nischel erhältlich.

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=lazer+nirvana;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,70;product=32854


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. April 2013)

Bei KIK gibts Bermuda Shorts für 10 Euro ^^

Hab mir mal eine bestellte um sie aufm Bike zu testen.








Sieht schlicht aus, bestimmt gut zum strapazieren
Taschen sind auch dran

Meine alten Cargoshorts die ich momentan zum biken verwende kann ich damit hoffentlich ergänzen

Wer auf was schlichtes + billiges steht, sollte sich die dinger mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (7. April 2013)

*Gore Bike Wear Alp-X 2.0 Thermo Langarm-Radtrikot*

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/gore-bike-wear-alp-x-20-thermo-langarm-radtrikot/


65,72   + VK frei + 5 Newsletter


----------



## Deleted 266849 (8. April 2013)

Gibt's auch bei wiggle Deutschland http://www.wigglesport.de/gore-bike-wear-alp-x-20-thermo-langarm-radtrikot/


----------



## Bohmy (10. April 2013)

Dakine Blitz fÃ¼r 89,99 statt 159,95.
Hab sie im Netz sonst auch nirgends fÃ¼r unter 114â¬ gefunden und mir gleich mal eine bestellt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. April 2013)

Bohmy schrieb:


> Dakine Blitz fÃ¼r 89,99 statt 159,95.
> Hab sie im Netz sonst auch nirgends fÃ¼r unter 114â¬ gefunden und mir gleich mal eine bestellt.


 
44,75 http://www.amazon.de/Dakine-DAKINE-Funktionsw%C3%A4sche-Blitz-Jacket/dp/B003WUXDOK


soll trotz allem nix sein das teil.


----------



## vitaminc (10. April 2013)

Gibts eigentlich auch ein Laberthread für diesen Schnäppchen-Thread?

 @Bohmy
Habe mir auch mal die Dakine Blitz bestellt.

 @lorenz4510


> soll trotz allem nix sein das teil.


Selbst getestet oder irgendwo nachgelesen und hier nachgeplappert?

Ich finde die Dakine-Sachen bislang ganz gut, sowohl Nomad und Apex Rucksack, aber auch die Shorts überzeugen in Sachen Qualität. Habe hier auch Royal Racing rumliegen, kann aber IMHO nicht mit Dakine mithalten..

Wer dennoch Royal Racing Shorts zum guten Preis sucht:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_93


----------



## Bohmy (10. April 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 44,75 http://www.amazon.de/Dakine-DAKINE-Funktionsw%C3%A4sche-Blitz-Jacket/dp/B003WUXDOK
> 
> 
> soll trotz allem nix sein das teil.




Also das höre ich zum ersten mal, habe eher nur das Gegenteil gelesen und konnte mich heute nach der Lieferung und passendem Regenwetter auch davon überzeugen, top Qualität zu einem Top Preis. 

Hält Dicht, sehr gut verarbeitet, Kapuze passt über den Helm, atmungsaktiv/Winddicht je nach Öffnung der Luken, und und und...

-> Die Jacke fällt groß aus, trage normal die L mit meinen 1,82m und meinem kleinen Bäuchlein aber hier musste die M her.
Weiß nicht wer sich in das letze XXL Zelt das es bei Amazon noch gibt reinzwängen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (11. April 2013)

Ich zitiere mal den ersten Beitrag hier im Thread. Diskussionen bitte woanders.


Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## lxtrasher (12. April 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

sozusagen als Follow-Up zum Dakine-Angebot: Bench Hero Regenjacke in Blau/Schwarz für 70 (statt 120) im Angebot bei Amazon [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005WQNUIQ"]Bench Herren Jacke Hero: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Laut einem Amazon-Kommentar leider nicht besonders atmungsaktiv. Hat jemand weitere Erfahrung mit Bench-Zeugs diesbezüglich?

Gruß,
lx


----------



## Alex-F (13. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Frau müsste man sein, ich hoffe meine Liebste freut sich wenigstens.
> 
> Marmot Damen Softshell Jacke, 36
> Marmot Damen Softshell Jackesuper Gravity: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Bestellung wurde gestern storniert.


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2013)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bestellung wurde gestern storniert.


Meine auch,  schade, ganz nett mit den Gutschein, aber bissel langsam.


----------



## Magnum_KS (14. April 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Frau müsste man sein, ich hoffe meine Liebste freut sich wenigstens.
> 
> Marmot Damen Softshell Jacke, 36
> Marmot Damen Softshell Jackesuper Gravity: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



das war ein Fake,wir hatte eine bestellt sollte in 14 tagen geliefert werden,gestern kam von Amazon,es tut uns Leid..bla bla bla


----------



## ASQ (15. April 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> das war ein Fake,wir hatte eine bestellt sollte in 14 tagen geliefert werden,gestern kam von Amazon,es tut uns Leid..bla bla bla



Bei uns ebenso


----------



## juneoen (15. April 2013)

hier mal eine schnäppchen der anderen art! eg-gü schuhcreme ist die einzige schuhcreme auf wassserbasis und die haben meine eltern schon benutzt!

EG-GÜ schuhcreme für 99 cent!! zudem ab 10 euro versandkosten frei!!!


ich ahb gut zugeschlagen!

http://www.amazon.de/Eg-G%C3%BC-Schuhcreme-empfindliche-glatte-Schwammauftr%C3%A4ger/dp/B0073E8S00/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1366007529&sr=8-6&keywords=eg+g%C3%BC

bei andere artikel gibt es auch anderere farben und artikel


----------



## milanp1000 (15. April 2013)

Gestern bestellt - danke für den tipp 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk 

Zitat vergessen, kann gelöscht werden... Sorry


----------



## milanp1000 (15. April 2013)

Bert1409 schrieb:


> MTB-Helm von Lazer mit 59% Ersparnis. In rot bestellt und auf den ersten Blick äußerst zufrieden, Praxistest steht aber noch aus. Schöne schlanke Optik, Passform hervorragend und die RollSys-Einstellung funktioniert tadellos.
> Aber nur noch für kleinere Nischel erhältlich.
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=lazer+nirvana;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,70;product=32854



Gesten bestellt - danke für den tipp

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## spnnR (15. April 2013)

Weis nicht ob es nen echtes Schnäppchen ist, ich hab sie gekauft und sie sind sehr bequem und vor allem beweglich!!!

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,18,216;mid=212;pgc=5356:5360;orderby=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (16. April 2013)

spnnR schrieb:


> Weis nicht ob es nen echtes Schnäppchen ist, ich hab sie gekauft und sie sind sehr bequem und vor allem beweglich!!!
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...u=1000,18,216;mid=212;pgc=5356:5360;orderby=3





Torsten schrieb:


> *Regeln:*
> 
> 
> *NUR Links posten und zusätzlich angeben, was dort angeboten wird! Also Bezeichnung und den Schnäppchenpreis!*



Bitte daran halten, auch wenn es aus dem anderen Schnäppchenthread ist.
Es handelt sich um O'Neal Sinner Combo Knee/Shin Guard Protektorenset - black für 109,90 Euro.


----------



## Golf4 (17. April 2013)

Hier gibts gerade schÃ¶ne Schnapper:
http://de.sportsdirect.com/

Habe mir gerade einen Satz Muddyfox - Hose/Shirt gekauft ~17â¬ statt 57â¬


----------



## barbarissima (19. April 2013)

Vaude Women's Dundee Classic ZO Jacket in Gr. 40, 42 und 44 fÃ¼r 19,99â¬ statt 70â¬

Vaude Men's Posta Softshell Jacket in S, L und XL fÃ¼r 69,99â¬ statt 140â¬


----------



## andiarbeit (20. April 2013)

mavic schnäppchen http://www.bergzeit.de/newsletter.html


----------



## AvantFighter (23. April 2013)

Diese Woche bei Real

http://prospekt.real.de/wochenprospekte.html

(Angebot kann Regional abweichen)

* Iguana Jacken*

*Outdoor Jacke*

5.000mm WassersÃ¤ule

59.95â¬

*Softshelljacke*

10.000mm WassersÃ¤ule

39.95â¬


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. April 2013)

10.000mm Wassersäule?? Eher nicht....

Wenn`s echte 10.000 sein sollen dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren und gut is http://www.bike24.net/p151270.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## Ulmi (23. April 2013)

falls jemand bei Limango Mitglied ist, die hauen gerade n Haufen Giro 
Sachen (Helme/Handschuhe/Schuhe) sehr günstig raus...wenn noch nicht Mitgllied, dann kann man sich noch nen 10 Euro Gutschein dazu holen!

http://www.limango.de/shop/overview/index.php?cid=6902&catid=25515


----------



## bobons (24. April 2013)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> 10.000mm Wassersäule?? Eher nicht....
> 
> Wenn`s echte 10.000 sein sollen dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren und gut is http://www.bike24.net/p151270.html
> 
> ...



Die Aldi Fahrradregenjacke für 16,95 Euro hält bei mir mindestens 2 Stunden Regen ab, inkl. Rucksack nach 1,5 Jahren Benutzung. Atmungsaktivität ist sowieso für die Katz bei Regen *und* sportlicher Aktivität - hauptsache die Jacke hat Belüftungsöffnungen.
Beim gemütlichen Spazierengehen reicht die GoreTex-Membran der 300 Euro-Jack Wolfskin-Jacke bestimmt aus.


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. April 2013)

Genauso gut http://www.hygi.de/muellsack_ca_70_....html?mcid=5&gclid=CO6Xi9Ds4rYCFc5a3godaFgA3w nur günstiger..... 

Aber hier is ja kein Laberthread sondern ein Bekleidungschnäppchenthread...

http://www.zalando.de/berghaus-monsoon-outdoorjacke-black-b1442b03q-802.html?wmc=AFF49_AN_DE.542029_..

http://www.bergzeit.de/ortovox-tofana-w-s-jacket-11-12-blue-lagoon.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (24. April 2013)




----------



## wallacexiv (29. April 2013)

Gibt es auch einen "Ich suche ein Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread" oder kommt das alle hier rein?


----------



## kroiterfee (29. April 2013)

nein.


----------



## sicksin (2. Mai 2013)

Bei Amazon gibt 20 % auf ausgewählte Bike-Klamotten mit dem Gutscheincode "20SPORTS":

Amazon.de

Edit: leider ist eine direkte Verlinkung nicht möglich...


----------



## lxtrasher (2. Mai 2013)

sicksin schrieb:


> Bei Amazon gibt 20 % auf ausgewählte Bike-Klamotten mit dem Gutscheincode "20SPORTS":
> 
> Amazon.de
> 
> Edit: leider ist eine direkte Verlinkung nicht möglich...


 

Wie finde ich raus für welche Klamotten das gilt?


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Mai 2013)

Das ist so ein Schrott-Thread, stÃ¤ndig Fehlmeldungen oder "Angebote" ins Blaue, ich werde hier keine SchnÃ¤ppchen mehr posten.
Ein letztes Angebot: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/POC-Armour-Spine-white-20330/dp/B002S0O5ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367482933&sr=8-1&keywords=poc+vpd+tee"]POC VPD TEE Protektorenjacke in XS/S fÃ¼r aktuell 163â¬.[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomerline (2. Mai 2013)

Hier der funktionierende Link zu den Sportswear Angeboten von Amazon:
Sportswear 20% Rabatt mit Gutscheincode 20SPORTS


----------



## freetourer (2. Mai 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Schrott-Thread, ständig Fehlmeldungen oder "Angebote" ins Blaue, ich werde hier keine Schnäppchen mehr posten.
> Ein letztes Angebot: POC VPD TEE Protektorenjacke in XS/S für aktuell 163.



mimimimimiimiimimimi


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Hier ein Helmschnäppchen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a82448/mythos-2-0-l-e.html
Gruß Hacky


----------



## veraono (2. Mai 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Schrott-Thread, ständig Fehlmeldungen oder "Angebote" ins Blaue, ich werde hier keine Schnäppchen mehr posten.





[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Touchlines-Kontrast-Memme-darkgrey-B5019/dp/B003AZ3VGW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1367531539&sr=8-3&keywords=heulsuse"]--> Schnäppchen[/ame]


----------



## bobons (3. Mai 2013)

Ladenlokal: Bei Karstadt Sport werden gerade *Alex Adam Regenjacken abverkauft für 30 Euro* (Nein, *nicht* die orangene Bauarbeiterversion), Schnitt etwa wie die Odlo Defender (die übrigens auch auf 80 Euro reduziert ist) 10000er Wassersäule und "Atmungsaktivität", packbar auf die Größe einer 0,7er Trinkflasche und 225 g schwer. Habe sie gestern mal spasseshalber bei 15 °C eine halbe Stunde getestet, fühlt sich vernünftig an und scheint nicht vom Typ Müllsack zu sein. 

Wasser perlt schön ab und dringt auch bei kräftigem Einreiben mit dem Finger nicht durch die Membran - sollte damit auch rucksacktauglich sein.

Eine Tasche mit RV ist hinten vorhanden, so wie die Möglichkeit eine Kapuze anzubringen (Druckknöpfe). Die Verkäuferin sagte dass sie selbst die Jacke sehr gut findet (begeisterte Radsportlerin mit entsprechender Figur ), aber auf einem Alpencross lieber auf ihre Gore Alp-X vertraut.
Die Modelle gibt es in Schwarz, Rot und Neongelb.


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Diese Woche bei Real
> 
> http://prospekt.real.de/wochenprospekte.html
> 
> ...



Hi,

kann mir jemand vll. erklären was es genau mit der Wassersäule und den tausenden mm auf sich hat? Die Wikipedia-Erklärung hat mir nicht viel weitergeholfen.

Grüße

Andi


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2013)

Wo es sich immer lohnt zu gucken sind die Amazon Warehouse Deals

Teilweise bis zu 50% reduzierte Ware - Gebraucht, Geöffnet, B-Ware

Warehouse Deals - Sport & Freizeit

Warehouse Deals - Allgemein


----------



## freetourer (3. Mai 2013)

Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Wo es sich immer lohnt zu gucken sind die Amazon Warehouse Deals
> 
> Teilweise bis zu 50% reduzierte Ware - Gebraucht, Geöffnet, B-Ware
> 
> ...



Deine Links funktionieren nicht


Für die etwas größeren Gravity-Fahrer:

ROYAL Blasted Check Jersey grau/blau XL

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=6377


----------



## Andreas_Stern (3. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine Links funktionieren nicht



Jetzt aber


----------



## jts-nemo (3. Mai 2013)

Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand vll. erklären was es genau mit der Wassersäule und den tausenden mm auf sich hat? Die Wikipedia-Erklärung hat mir nicht viel weitergeholfen.
> 
> ...



Wassersäule ist das Ergebnis eines "Experiments" mit dem jeweiligem Stoff: Es wird der Stoff hingelegt,darauf ein Rohr (=Säule) gestellt, dass mit Wasser gefüllt wird. Die Zahl gibt an, ab welchem Füllstand Wasser durch den Stoff kommt. Dank Physik ist es egal, wie breit das ganze ist, deswegen die eindimensionale Angabe. Ist ein netter Vergleichswert, aber nicht absolut zu betrachten, da keine Bewegung oder "Einmaßeieren" mit reinspielt.

Lenkerschnäppchen (Blkmrkt) bei http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70
(sorry, grad gesehen, falscher Thread)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (5. Mai 2013)

Andreas_Stern schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand vll. erklären was es genau mit der Wassersäule und den tausenden mm auf sich hat? Die Wikipedia-Erklärung hat mir nicht viel weitergeholfen.
> 
> ...


Hilft dir das?

Wichtig ist halt, dass Druck und Reibung die Wasserdichtigkeit herabsetzen, die Nähte müssen sehr gut verschweißt sein, sonst ist das wie ein Boot mit einem Loch, und die angegebene Wassersäule gilt auch nur für neue Jacken - Regengüsse, Waschmaschine, Abrieb am Gewebe durch Gebrauch, Rucksack, Scheuern an anderem Kram im Rucksack etcpp. können die Wassersäule je nach Qualität der Materialien ziemlich schnell ziemlich mindern.

Back to topic:
Bei Hive gibts immer wieder über 50% reduzierte Radklamotten, meist Einzelstücke, hier zB von vaude
http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/catalogsearch/result/?a_sportart=101&q=vaude


----------



## Al_Gebra (5. Mai 2013)

Kennt jemand den Ramsch-Laden "TK-MAXX"? Dort gibt es meistens stark reduzierte Sachen für Läufer und Radfahrer. Habe letztens eine Gonso-Windjacke für 14 Euro, eine Gonso-BiB für 16 Euro (da hing noch das Preisschild über 64,95 Euro dran), eine Romo-Regenjacke für 25 Euro, eine Briko-Radhose (kurz) für 7 Euro, einen Briko-Shirt (langarm, warm) für 13 Euro, Armlinge von Nike für 10 Euro gekauft. Letztens gab es jede Menge Sachen von K-Swiss, Weste mit Netz hinten für 15 Euro, Jacke für 20 Euro, Radhose für 10 Euro. OK, die Atmosphäre muss man mögen, aber bei den Preisen kann man das verkraften, denke ich. Den Laden gibt es in vielen Städten, s. http://www.tkmaxx.de/.


----------



## Alex-F (5. Mai 2013)

In welchem warst du denn? Bei uns in Essen hatte ich nicht viele Bike Sachen gesehen.


----------



## Al_Gebra (5. Mai 2013)

Das war in Krefeld. Stimmt, manchmal haben die gar nichts. Einfach öfter mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## thegood (6. Mai 2013)

POC Trabec in blau - hellblau Göße M/L für 115 Euro ( 117 Euro direkt von Amazon) anstatt 160 Euro.





[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004L2JQYO/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all"]Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: POC Fahrradhelm Trabec, blue/light blue, 55-58, 10501[/ame]


----------



## austriacarp (7. Mai 2013)

Für die kleinen ein wirlicher Schnapper Löffler Windstopper Jacke 69 statt 199 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k753/a87882/windstopper-soft-shell-light-jacke-moosgruen.html


----------



## Guerill0 (9. Mai 2013)

Mammut Keele Jacket in XL
von 250,- auf 150,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1365/a72417/keele-jacket.html?mfid=745


----------



## Ashantus (11. Mai 2013)

Editiert: Aktion abgelaufen.

Danke für den Hinweis, Damage0099.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Mai 2013)

Geht schon tagelang nicht mehr, kein Bestand 
Geh mal zum Bestellvorgang  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (12. Mai 2013)

Heute 20% auf bikekleidung bei amazon.de (ausgewählte ware)


----------



## Ashantus (12. Mai 2013)

Bei Bike Discount.de gibt es heute noch 25% auf Gore Artikel.


----------



## Keyser Soze (16. Mai 2013)

Nach langer Suche nach großen Plattformschuhen endlich fündig geworden. Teva Links bis 48,5 ab 59,95 (mid Variante) und 64,95 (low Variante) bei [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006FTBAYA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF"]Amazon[/ame]
Vielleicht hilfts ja wem


----------



## vscope (16. Mai 2013)

Marmot Stretch Man 2,5 Lagen Shell Rot - GrÃ¶sse S-XXL 115â¬ statt 250â¬ / Gratis Versand

 Gutscheincode "20SPORTS": 20%

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Marmot-Herren-Shell-Jacke-Stretch/dp/B00ATP2UJU"]Marmot Herren Shell Jacke Stretch Man: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

360Gramm
*Produktbeschreibung*

                Die stretch man jacket ist ein gelungenes highlight der  kategorie  technische funktions- und regenbekleidung. marmot gelang mit  dieser  super funktionellen jacke aus hochwertigem 4-wege stretch eine  jacke,  die multifunktional einsetzbar ist. dafÃ¼r sorgt auch das  verarbeitete  membrainÂ® strataâ¢ 2.5 lagen material. hochwertige features  sind die  sturmkapuze mit laminierter krempe, das belÃ¼ftungssystem  sowie die  wasserabweisenden reiÃverschlÃ¼sse. : material  membrainÂ®strataâ¢ 100%  nylon stretch 3.0 oz/yd | membrainÂ®strataâ¢ 100%  nylon stretch 3.8 oz/yd               

*Produktbeschreibungen*

                Details:
Wasserdicht: 20.000 mm
Standard-Taschen: ReiÃverschlusstaschen fÃ¼r die HÃ¤nde
ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse: Wasserdichter ReiÃverschluss vorne in der Mitte
NÃ¤hte: Versiegelte NÃ¤hte
Details an den BÃ¼ndchen: Verstellbare BÃ¼ndchen;


----------



## damage0099 (16. Mai 2013)

*nur S ist so gÃ¼nstig, andere GrÃ¶Ãen 250â¬*


----------



## vscope (16. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> *nur S ist so gÃ¼nstig, andere GrÃ¶Ãen 250â¬*



In Rot! kosten alle 115... hab selbst grad m und l in rot bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (16. Mai 2013)

alle roten 144,95 Euro, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## vscope (16. Mai 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> alle roten 144,95 Euro, oder seh ich das falsch?



Gutscheincode "20SPORTS": macht nochmal 20%


----------



## Mzungu (16. Mai 2013)

bedankt.
hab auch mal L und XL bestellt.


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. Mai 2013)

zum Biken die Jacke???sieht eher nach Wander Regenjacke aus!


----------



## veraono (18. Mai 2013)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> zum Biken die Jacke???


Hab nur "Wander" Regenjacken im Repertoire weil die meist Alltagstauglicher/universeller sind und auch sehr gut zum Radln taugen wenns nicht zu kurz geschnitten sind. Ist halt individuelle Philosophie 

Zum Stöbern: 
50% auf Jack Wolfskin bei Mc Trek


----------



## 0815_Radsport (18. Mai 2013)

Da verkauft jemand ein Paar Giro Code. Leider nicht meine Größe


----------



## urmel511 (18. Mai 2013)

50 % - 70 % auf Jack Wolfskin beim finnmark outlet. Wobei es hier das ganze Jahr Rabatte gibt, da dort auch Musterkollektktionen und Überproduktion bzw. Ware mit kelinen Fehlern verkauft wird.

Es gibt auch immer mal wieder Deuter etc dort.

http://www.finnmark-outlet.de/index.php?cPath=180


----------



## GregPac (19. Mai 2013)

*Amazon
*

*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Alp-X 2.0 Active Shell*

Farbe: Rot
GrÃ¶Ãe S-M ca. 138â¬ (mit Gutschein 20Sports)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-ALP-X-Active-JGALPX359907/dp/B006URAY3A/ref=sr_1_53?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1368980301&sr=1-53"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Alp-X 2.0 Active Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## yes2weekend (23. Mai 2013)

GregPac schrieb:


> *Amazon
> *
> 
> *GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Alp-X 2.0 Active Shell*
> ...



Hmm --> Es ist ein Problem aufgetreten Der eingegebene Gutscheincode kann für Ihren Einkauf nicht angewendet werden.


----------



## humhum (23. Mai 2013)

zu spät. Die Artikel der Aktion wechseln regelmäßig. Diese 20% Aktion läuft schon ein paar Wochen. An sich müsste man sich quasi jeden Tag durch die Artikel klicken - wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbertallrad (26. Mai 2013)

10%  ohne Mindestbestellwert bei bikemeile24
ab 80 Euro zudem Versandkostenfrei

Code:  bikemeile24-GS03


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2013)

_*Diejenigen, die sich über den Missbrauch dieses Threads beschweren, sollten auch die über noch mehr Postings gehenden Diskussionen darüber unterlassen!

Jeder macht mal einen Fehler, in dem Fall kann man höflich antworten und darauf hinweisen. 
Bleibt bitte bei der Sache. Ich werde einen "Suche ein Schnäppchen-Thread" im Bekleidungsteil eröffnen.*_


----------



## Ashantus (31. Mai 2013)

Brügelmann hat heute Helme als Deal of the Day im Angebot.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrrad-bekleidung/fahrradhelm.html


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Mai 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> _*Diejenigen, die sich über den Missbrauch dieses Threads beschweren, sollten auch die über noch mehr Postings gehenden Diskussionen darüber unterlassen!
> 
> Jeder macht mal einen Fehler, in dem Fall kann man höflich antworten und darauf hinweisen.
> Bleibt bitte bei der Sache. Ich werde einen "Suche ein Schnäppchen-Thread" im Bekleidungsteil eröffnen.*_




Den gibts doch längst, ist 84 Seiten lang...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671


----------



## Hacky 2003 (31. Mai 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Den gibts doch längst, ist 84 Seiten lang...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503671



Hallo kalkhoffpink
Hatte diesen Tread auch schon gepoostet, wurde dann aber wie folgt zitiert:mit Verlaub, das ist die falsche Kategorie. Dein link geht in den Tech talk Bereich. Da haben Klamottenfragen nix zu suchen.

Gruß Hacky


----------



## kalkhoffpink (31. Mai 2013)

Oh, sorry, stimmt. Ich hab aber gerade einen super Tipp für Five.Ten Schuhe dort bekommen...


----------



## swe68 (31. Mai 2013)

Nehmt für Bekleidungsfragen einfach den neuen Thread. Der andere ist für Tech Talk.


----------



## Pinstripe (4. Juni 2013)

Gerade gibt es die Platzangst Bulldog Hose in L bei Amazon fÃ¼r 103,31 â¬. Sonst kostet sie 149 â¬.


----------



## gomerline (4. Juni 2013)

Hier der Link dazu...
Platzangst Bulldog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pinstripe (4. Juni 2013)

Danke, den hatte ich doch glatt vergessen...


----------



## Tobi126 (7. Juni 2013)

Hibike bietet im Moment 20 % auf bereits reduzierte Artikel. Dazu müsst ihr den Gutscheincode *AG132/2PLW-HQ8Q-M5KV *angeben. 

Im Angebot sind neben Kleidung auch Zubehör. Link ist: 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ff40b623eb25/c1/Last-Minute.html


----------



## americo (7. Juni 2013)

soweit ich das sehe, treffen die 20% aber auch nur auf "ausgewählte" artikel, also nicht auf das komplette sortiment zu!


----------



## Saitex (7. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, nur auf die Artikel die bei der Aktion dazu stehen... 

Danke für den Tipp, habe bestellt


----------



## ThomasAC (9. Juni 2013)

@americo und  @Saitex:

Bitte die Regeln aus dem ersten Posting beachten: "Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben."

Dass die Aktion nur für ausgewählte Artikel gilt erkennt jeder, da man davon ausgehen kann dass hier im Forum jeder lesen kann.
Für diese relativ relevanten Hinweise erhalten viele User eine Benachrichtigung, u.a. auch ich, nur um dann kein weiteres Schnäppchen zu erhalten sondern diesen überflüssigen Hinweis.
Danke für die Rücksicht auf Spiesser wie mich, die so etwas nicht als Benachrichtigung haben möchten.


----------



## TonySoprano (11. Juni 2013)

wahrscheinlich nur noch EinzelstÃ¼cke: Mavic Razor MTB Schuhe in Gr.7 und 9 fÃ¼r 65,-â¬ statt 120,-â¬

https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Mavic-MTB-Schuh-Razor____20157.html

wer ne Filiale in der NÃ¤he hat kann dorthin liefern lassen, dann entfallen die VKs  und 5,-â¬ NL Gutschein nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (13. Juni 2013)

FiveTen Freerider VXi, Red, in den GrÃ¶ssen 9 und 11 zu â¬79,98

http://www.backpackingforever.de/catalog/category/view/s/dailydeals/id/2437/?manufacturer=574


----------



## dopingfrei (13. Juni 2013)

platzangst bulldog.
jeweils eine hose in größe s, m, l und xl für 120.
leider keine in xs zu dem preis :/


http://www.ebay.de/itm/PLATZANGST-B..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item3f25e48b37


----------



## Gerstl (18. Juni 2013)

Habe mir gleiche eine in XL geschossen, leider brauche ich anscheinend doch definitiv L. Falls jemand Interesse hat, gleich melden. Würde sie für die 119 abgeben, die ich auch gezahlt habe. Wollte sie nicht gleich zurückschicken, vlt freut sich ja hier jemand, dass noch eine zu haben ist.  Ansonsten schicke ich sie in den kommenden Tagen wieder zurück.
Greez


----------



## Deleted 81536 (19. Juni 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> FiveTen Freerider VXi, Red, in den Grössen 9 und 11 zu 79,98
> 
> http://www.backpackingforever.de/catalog/category/view/s/dailydeals/id/2437/?manufacturer=574



Mist! verpasst...


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Juni 2013)

https://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-ml-herren-id_8188764.html

für 10
Merino Long sleeve.


----------



## Deleted263252 (21. Juni 2013)

Derzeit hat Jehlebikes einige ganz nette Schnäppchen:

http://www.jehlebikes.de/fahrrad-trikot-shirts-1.html (Beispielhaft)


----------



## Stefan210 (22. Juni 2013)

Gore Bike Wear Alp-X 2.0 Trikot kurzarm
40GBP ohne bzw. *49.99GBP* mit Versand, umgerechnet ca. *61*.

http://www.tgstore.eu/alp-x-20-jersey-p-3235.html


----------



## Deleted263252 (26. Juni 2013)

Hi Leutz,

ich glaube, der Preis ist ganz OK:
Vans Churchill für 45 EURonen bei Decathlon...
http://www.decathlon.de/schuhe-churchill-herren-id_8237789.html

z.B. in Dortmund gibt´s den auch in der Filiale...


----------



## Asrael (27. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs, trotzdem ist das hier nicht der Bikemarkt...


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (28. Juni 2013)

*Vaude Men's Tiak Jacket - blue
*

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;search=vaude+tiak;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,64;product=40050

74,90  für das 2012er Modell (wobei ich sicher bin, dass ich das 2013er Modell bekommen hab). UVP war 150 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakasa (29. Juni 2013)

Bei www.bikeunit.de gibts aktuell die Fox Dirtpow 2013 für 20 Euro.
Vorsicht, Versandkosten mit 6 Euro recht hoch. Aber mal gucken ob da was mit Gutscheinen oder Newsletter anmeldung billiger geht.

http://www.bikeunit.de/fox-dirtpaw-handschuhe-black-346494.html


----------



## schnupus (2. Juli 2013)

Die Elite Barrier gibts hier reduziert, allerdings nur in Größe L


----------



## bobons (2. Juli 2013)

schnupus schrieb:


> Die Elite Barrier gibts hier reduziert, allerdings nur in Größe L



Und hier für 40 Euro inkl. Versand in S, M, und XL: http://www.mysportworld.de/pearl-iz...-bikejacke-herren-screaming-yellow-black.html


----------



## Mr. Nice (2. Juli 2013)

Wenn gelb nicht die bevorzugte Farbe ist... Pearl Izumi Windjacke Elite Barrier, schwarz/weiß für 49 Euro plus Versand 4.35 Euro http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...jacke-elite-barrier-schwarz-weiss.html,a26660


----------



## seppkell (3. Juli 2013)

Super Sale im Platzangst online Shop :

http://www.platzangst-shop.com/index.php/cat/c82_Supersale.html

Schnell sein lohnt sich...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (4. Juli 2013)

wen es interessiert ONeal AMX Schoner günstig
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28_84&products_id=5383
Gruß Hacky


----------



## juju752 (5. Juli 2013)

OÂ´neal Sinner (schwarz/weiÃ) fÃ¼r schmales Geld! 42,99â¬ + 6,00â¬ Versand

http://www.freestylextreme.com/de/Home/Artikel/MTB-Zubeh%C3%B6r/MTB-Protektoren/ONeal-Knieprotektoren-%27Adult-Sinner%27,-Schwarze-Weiss-.aspx


----------



## wommas (7. Juli 2013)

Auf berg-ab.de gibts grad die SOMBRIO Pinner Short in GrÃ¶Ãe XL

fÃ¼r unglaubliche 17.85â¬ anstatt 125â¬!!!

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7140


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Juli 2013)

wommas schrieb:


> Auf berg-ab.de gibts grad die SOMBRIO Pinner Short in Größe XL
> 
> für unglaubliche 17.85 anstatt 125!!!
> 
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7140



Hmmm Artikel wurde nicht gefunden... Scheint schon ausverkauft zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (10. Juli 2013)

Hier gibts auf etliches Prozente:

http://www.outdoortrekking2010.de/Outlet/?emst=ZlgF1lcUh8_10806_496857_129


----------



## Scili (12. Juli 2013)

Flatpedal- Schuhe kaufen, Socken/Pedale gratis dazu:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4ec637ec7f4ae/c1/Schuh-Aktion.html


----------



## Duk3 (13. Juli 2013)

Deuter Race um 30â¬ (de+3/aut+4â¬ versand)
http://www.teamalpin.com/de_de/ruck...rtarten/bike/deuter-race-fahrradrucksack.html


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juli 2013)

Für Männer: Maloja ChikanM. in M für 29,90 

Für Frauen:  Maloja SantaRosaM. in M für 27,90 


----------



## Radlschlumpf (30. Juli 2013)

LÃ¶ffler Short Cross
http://www.intersport.de/shop-product/loeffler-herren-fahrrad-short-cross-/000000000006002961/

fÃ¼r â¬99,95


----------



## dragonjackson (2. August 2013)

661 Knieschoner günstig & andere Schnäppchen

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...e-661-Riot-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner-2012-M.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (5. August 2013)

Die älteren Scott Grenade Knee und Elbow Schoner:
http://www.fahrrad24.de/fahrradbekleidung/protektoren.html


----------



## chibs (6. August 2013)

MET Freeride Parachute Helm für 89,90  statt 179,95  (und für upmove-Mitglieder nochmals günstiger: 80,91 ) bei upmove.


----------



## gaggb (7. August 2013)

Fox Launch Knee Guard niergends so günstig gesehen...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fox-Launch-S...Sport_Radsport_Bekleidung&hash=item2580bb09a0


----------



## decay (7. August 2013)

Noch ein paar Restposten Giro Feature für 31.95 in weiß und grau bei mysportbrands.de


----------



## Tifftoff (8. August 2013)

decay schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Restposten Giro Feature fÃ¼r 31.95 in weiÃ und grau bei mysportbrands.de



So eine Sch... Seite, nur zum Schauen immer registrieren!

FÃ¼r was gibt es wegwerfemailadressen!

SHIMANO SH-XC60 UVP* 214,95 â¬ fÃ¼r 129,95 â¬


----------



## AndyWeiden (14. August 2013)

Cube Klamotten 25% Billiger

https://laface-bikes.de/index.php?page=xt_special_products


----------



## nadrealista (20. August 2013)

GORE BIKE WEAR CONTEST Bibtights short+ black
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a27756/contest-bibtights-short-black.html

49,95 statt 69,95. War in der April Ausgabe MountainBike Testsieger


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2013)

Ab heute bei amazon bis zu 50% auf ausgewählte radkleidung
- kam per email


----------



## Carotte (21. August 2013)

http://www.bergfreunde.de/five-ten-...e/?pid=10004&gclid=CMjR7aKoj7kCFW_HtAodixQA5Q

Five ten tennies fÃ¼r 54 â¬. Ich will sie mal versuchen auf specialized bennies  ooooch wie sÃ¼Ã¼Ã¼Ã zusammen - ist aber leider nicht pink.


----------



## suoixon (22. August 2013)

661 Evo Pressure Suit 2013 bei CRC
Momentan noch in allen GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 127â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. August 2013)

Shimano SH-AM40 MTB Schuh 

39,90â¬ in Gr. 42 und 48







https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Shimano-SH-AM40-MTB-Schuh____28385.html


Dort gibts grade auch noch weitere MTB Schuhe, ab 19,90â¬.


----------



## bobons (25. August 2013)

MTB-Schuh Shimano SH-M183N in 41 und 46  für 95 Euro bei Fabial


----------



## moxrox (26. August 2013)

Interessante herabgesetzte Angebote für den Radsport

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/kaufrausch-1


----------



## AndyWeiden (30. August 2013)

vll kein schnäppchen aber schon selten

cube action team shorts in allen größen verfügbar:
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.multicycle.de/shorts-action-team-1999

[/FONT]


----------



## bobons (1. September 2013)

Cannondale Slice Jersey in einigen Größen für 46,99 Euro: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/cannondale-slice-jersey-1m351/rp-prod108721#


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. September 2013)

Vaude Radbekleidung günstiger.

http://www.bruegelmann.de/aktion/bru_vaude_nlonly_35.html


"Lagerräumung" - verschiedenstes reduziert, z.T. sind nur einzelne Größen/Farben reduziert.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4aa7daea73da8/c1/SALE.html


Five Ten-Schuhe reduziert:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/s?q=five+ten


----------



## clemsi (2. September 2013)

Die Platzangst Bulldog gibt es gerade auch mal wieder fÃ¼r 99â¬ bei BMO:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Hose/Bulldog-Zip-Off-DH-FR-Bike-Pants-2013-black-1.html


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. September 2013)

Oder auch hier. Zusammen mit anderem Platzangst-Zeug:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/platzangst.html


----------



## chem (4. September 2013)

clemsi schrieb:


> Die Platzangst Bulldog gibt es gerade auch mal wieder für 99 bei BMO:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Hose/Bulldog-Zip-Off-DH-FR-Bike-Pants-2013-black-1.html


Dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark (9. September 2013)

Evoc FR Trail Team in allen GrÃ¶Ãen fÃ¼r 127,00â¬ bei Amazon:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/EVOC-Protektor-Rucksack-red-ruby-3203-415/dp/B009NQYF6M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378749038&sr=8-2"]Evoc Rucksack FR Trail Team 20L red/ruby: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Bergteufel76 (11. September 2013)

Abus Rennradhelm Tec Tical in rot  *69,95*
http://www.bikemeile24.de/lshop,showdetail,137891213818201,de,1378912165-18717,,55116,,,.htm


----------



## lurchi92 (12. September 2013)

Weiß ja nicht ob es auch Bekleidung ist. Ein Schnäppchen ist es aber:
Deuter Bike I für ~33
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17810_Bike-I-Rucksack---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## cerfmitiska (12. September 2013)

spark schrieb:


> Evoc FR Trail Team in allen Größen für 127,00 bei Amazon:
> 
> Evoc Rucksack FR Trail Team 20L red/ruby: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Größe M/L ist seit deinem Post weiterhin konstant bei 159,00


----------



## spark (12. September 2013)

cerfmitiska schrieb:


> Größe M/L ist seit deinem Post weiterhin konstant bei 159,00



War definitiv auch bei dem Preis, habe ihn in M/L für 127 bestellt. Hat dann wohl leider nicht lang gehalten


----------



## _schwede (13. September 2013)

vor 4 Wochen gab es den auch mal für 107 ...einfach ab und an mal schauen, Amazon ist sehr sprunghaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niermem2 (13. September 2013)

Der Evoc fr trail gab es tatsächlich für 127 hatte ihn mir auch angeguckt. 
Momentan gibt es aber den Tour (30L) für 127 habe ihn gleich mal bestellt.
Ansonsten gibt es auch mehrere Preisalarm seiten für die stark schwankenden Preise bei Amazon... (nicht das ich soetwas benutzen würde)
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/EVOC-Protektor-Rucksack-black-stone-3205-419/dp/B009NR0IGM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379084543&sr=8-2&keywords=evoc+fr+tour"]Evoc FR Tour 30L Rucksack black/stone: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## marco sc (17. September 2013)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## chibs (20. September 2013)

vl auch für viele mountainbiker interessant: dieses wochenende -25% auf trailrunning produkte - gutscheincode: x7dps6

www.upmove.eu/shop


----------



## Freefloh (20. September 2013)

Mavic Notch schwarz in L für 59,90 http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...avic-Notch-Helm-schwarz-Groesse-L--26228.html


----------



## yamtchu (21. September 2013)

Ich denke bei den guten Bewertungen und dem Preis, gehört diese lange Trägerhose hier rein.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-traegerhose-design-iii-lang-thermo/aid:561106


----------



## Hacky 2003 (23. September 2013)

Hallo
Wer noch eine günstigen Rucksack sucht Deuter Bike 32
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a7...etter&utm_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=NL130904
Gruß Hacky


----------



## TreHo (25. September 2013)

Beim Stadler in FFM gibt es einige Rucksack-Schnäppchen... habe einzelne Preise leider nicht mehr im Kopf, bin eigentlich wegen etwas anderem hin. wer in der Nähe wohnt, sollte einmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## _schwede (28. September 2013)

Trabec in purple und 59-63cm als Schnapper bei Amazon
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Poc-Fahrradhelm-Trabec-Bohrium-10501/dp/B00A9EPR64/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1380378574&sr=8-4&keywords=poc"]Poc Fahrradhelm Trabec: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Spargelsofa (30. September 2013)

Huch, grade durch einen doofen Zufall ein nettes Angebot gefunden.

O'Neal Orbiter in Schwarz fÃ¼r knappe 56â¬ plus 5â¬ Versand.

http://www.gravity-sports.de/BIKE/B...r-Fidlock-All-Mountain-Helm-schwarz-2013.html


----------



## Ulmi (11. Oktober 2013)

Für alle die gerade Protektoren oder sonstigen Bikestuff suchen unter Kaufrausch gibt es auch noch paar nette Sachen

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebkofi (11. Oktober 2013)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Für alle die gerade Protektoren oder sonstigen Bikestuff suchen unter Kaufrausch gibt es auch noch paar nette Sachen
> 
> http://www.outdoor-broker.de/



cool, Danke! Echt gute Schnäppchen dabei.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Knieschoner-Bobcat-D30.html

sind die gut für Touren?


----------



## Ulmi (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/?campa...-101&belboon=0347eb08d4a80336b3004213,3731943,

schöne Sachen von Mavic! Wie gesehen..immer nur für einen Tag


----------



## Rolf1962 (17. Oktober 2013)

Sport Scheck München hat ein paar gute Eröffnungsangebote, kurze Marken Hose ca 50.


----------



## Ergowolf (18. Oktober 2013)

Hier gibts sogar Sommerware 2013 (Bekleidung und Schuhe!!!) bis zu 30 % reduziert - Maloja, Sugoi, VauDe, Cannondale, Cube, Specialized, Shimano, Mavic usw.

Dann habe ich noch einen großen Rondellständer gesehen, da gibts 50 % (Bekleidung 2011 und 2012).

Wo??? Na hier beim kompetenten Bikeladen


www.radhaus-winterlingen.de

Liegt zwischen Sigmaringen und Albstadt

Habe mich schon "etwas" eingedeckt ....


----------



## swiftilm (19. Oktober 2013)

hallo bin neu hier ! wo bekommt man günstige protektoren ( helm ect. ) ?


----------



## Patensen (19. Oktober 2013)

swiftilm schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier ! wo bekommt man günstige protektoren ( helm ect. ) ?



Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=636338


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2013)

Bei BMO 5.10 freerider orange-crush 59.95 â¬


----------



## Sparkx (29. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei BMO 5.10 freerider orange-crush 59.95 



genau wollte ich auch gerade posten.

hier der Link:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ilorder&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=Banner


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2013)

Und bei bike components Spitfire 5.10s in weiss mit grÃ¼ner Sohle fÃ¼r 35 â¬ bzw in hoch schwarz mit weiÃer Sohle fÃ¼r 50 â¬.

Spitfire low und dirtbag haben die gleichen Sohlen. Spitfire high und freerider auch, die ist aber etwas lÃ¤nger!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePapabear (30. Oktober 2013)

Wenn jemand einen GoreTex Schuh mit hohem oder niedrigem Schaft sucht:

http://www.cityoutlet.at/herren/sch...gel-target-gtx-herren-laufschuhe-schwarz-blau

http://www.cityoutlet.at/herren/sch...gel-target-gtx-herren-laufschuhe-schwarz-blau

Die Bilder sind falsch, die sind von der Frauen Version. Das hier ist die richtige Farbe: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Asics-GEL-TARGET-Q120N-Herren-Sportschuhe/dp/B009AP05FQ"]Asics GEL-TARGET MT G-TX Q120N, Herren Sportschuhe - Running, Grau (Charcoal/Grey/Harbor Blue 7973), EU 42 (US 8.5): Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## AM_Heizer (2. November 2013)

ION Vario Jacke, 50% billiger :

http://www.bikeunit.de/ion-vario-bike-shell-jacket-men-nine-iron-357464.html


----------



## _schwede (4. November 2013)

IXS Cleaver in schwarz und s recht günstig bei den WHD:
[ame]http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0091C5ZVC/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&[/ame]


----------



## Son_of_Thor (5. November 2013)

Hi,

der Link will nicht so ganz 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## dragonjackson (5. November 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/IXS-Knie-schie...F8&qid=1383653482&sr=8-1&keywords=IXS+Cleaver


----------



## barbarissima (5. November 2013)

Bei Hibike gibt es bis Sonntag Pearl Izumi Trikots für 25
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n5261096e2ea13/c1/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Pearl-Izumi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (8. November 2013)

GORE BIKE WEAR FUSION AS CROSS Jacke für 140 statt 200 Euro bei 4thebike. 10 Euro Newsletter-Gutschein nicht vergessen!

http://www.4thebike.de/bekleidung/winterjacken/herren/7326/gore-bike-wear-fusion-as-cross-jacke

Bei Amazon in bestimmten Größen und Farben auch für 134 Euro: 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Fusion-Active-Shell/dp/B004L64398"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Fusion Active Shell Cross: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## kreisbremser (10. November 2013)

Scheint mir ein Schnäppchen zu sein, zumindest in der Farbe schwarz.

http://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8188764.html

Unterwäsche Merino TechWOOL ML Herren.

auch hier kann man ab und zu mal einen schnapper machen:

http://de.sportsdirect.com/cycling/cycling-clothing/mens-and-boys-cycling-clothing

gibt sicher auch viel müll, aber gucken lohnt immer mal, wenn das auge nicht mitisst


----------



## Ulut (10. November 2013)

Ortlieb Taschen wie Bike-Packer classic

http://www.copoint.de/shop/44/ortlieb-taschen


----------



## moxrox (10. November 2013)

Castelli Goccia Regenjacke - fluoriszierend/reflektierend

.. mit Entflüftung am Rücken aber auch mit Reissverschlüssen unter den Armen. 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/121140641568...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## GregPac (11. November 2013)

Am 15 und 20.11 bei Stadler wieder 20%
http://up.picr.de/16347836er.jpg
Beim letzten mal waren echte Schnapper dabei.


----------



## moxrox (11. November 2013)

Rabattaktion

100% Merino Unterwäsche Langarm - Farbe schwarz:  9,90

https://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8188764.html


----------



## bobons (12. November 2013)

GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Path Active Shell in M für 93,45 Euro:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Active-Shell-Black-TCOUNP990007/dp/B003ADINH6/ref=sr_1_8?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1384239192&sr=1-8&keywords=gore+alp-x"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Hose Path Active Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]



Löschen, schon vorbei.


----------



## bobons (13. November 2013)

SixSixOne 2013 - Ausverkauf bei RCZ: z.B. Evo Wired schon günstig für 90 Euro, mit dem Code RCZXFR nur noch 63 Euro.



> 30% discount on ALL SIXSIXONE 2013 PRODUCTS
> IN ORDER TO GET THIS DISCOUNT, please use the code : RCZXFR on the area "Discount Codes", click "Apply Coupon" before order validation.
> Offer available for all orders with minimum amount 70 net without VAT
> Offer available until Friday 15th November 2013 at midnight (CET)​


----------



## TonySoprano (13. November 2013)

heute Tagesangebot bei rose: 

Winterhose fÃ¼r Girls  Pearl Izumi Select Barrier nur 50 statt 100,-â¬

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/p...r&utm_term=656965&utm_campaign=tageshighlight


----------



## SofusCorn (13. November 2013)

*Craft kaufen â hochwertiges Hoody geschenkt!*



http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n51becf2d2e4f2/c1/Craft.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnupus (15. November 2013)

Gefunden Pearl Izumi lange Damen Radhose für 39,99
http://www.bysports.de/Womens-Alpine-Pant-lange-Damen-Radhose.html 
und Pearl Izumi Pro Barrier Lite für 54,95
http://www.bysports.de/Pearl-Izumi-Women-Pro-Barrier-Lite-Jacket-black.html


----------



## SofusCorn (15. November 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Rabattaktion
> 
> 100% Merino UnterwÃ¤sche Langarm - Farbe schwarz:  9,90â¬
> 
> https://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8188764.html



Und jetzt auch noch Versandkostenfrei 14-18.11. HÃ¤tten die das mal 1 Woche frÃ¼her machen kÃ¶nnen? -.-*
http://www.decathlon.de/


----------



## Ulmi (15. November 2013)

bei Bikeunit, 5.10 Schuhe, dann noch bewerten, gibts extra 5 Euro Rabatt. Hab ich gestern Abend bestellt und heute waren se da...meine Winterschuhe 

http://www.bikeunit.de/five-ten-line-king-men-scorched-earthblack-357044.html


----------



## kuller (17. November 2013)

Bei bike-discount.de gibts heute als "Tagesartikel" 25% auf alle Jacken.


----------



## dertutnix (18. November 2013)

Servus und sorry für den "unterbrecher": bitte hier KEINE DISKUSSIONEN oder WERTUNGEN, hier sollen ausschließlich SCHNÄPPCHEN (inkl. link) genannt werden. alles andere macht den thread unübersichtlich und wird daher gelöscht.

bei fragen könnt ihr euch ja gerne direkt per pn austauschen.

danke für's beachten...


----------



## Schibbl (18. November 2013)

10 Euro Gutschein bei Skaide (Radtrikots, Caps, etc.)
http://www.skaide.de
Code: xmas2013
MBW: 50 Euro
Bis: 20.12.2013


----------



## Erroll (19. November 2013)

Hibike verkauft ne Menge Fox T-Shirts für 15  das Stück. Evtl. findet jemand was in der passenden Größe. Nicht alle Größen vorrätig.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n5261096d634cc/c1/HIBIKE-HotDeal-FOX-T-Shirts.html


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. November 2013)

Hs Bike: Gore Bike Wear Phantom 31% billiger!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a75285/phantom-2-0-so-jacke-black.html


----------



## bobons (22. November 2013)

2-Tages-Angebot:
Gore Fusion AS Cross für 110 Euro statt 200: http://www.4thebike.de/bekleidung/w...ore-bike-wear-fusion-as-cross-jacke-red/black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (22. November 2013)

Alpinestars All Mountain WR Pants bei bikeunit in 34/50/L fÃ¼r 69â¬
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/radhosen/alpinestars-all-mountain-wr-pants-schwarz/295206.html


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (23. November 2013)

Bis Sonntag, den 24.11.2013 um 24:00 Uhr bekommt ihr den D3 Mirage Carbon fÃ¼r 299,90 statt 499,90 Â.
Zum Shop â http://goo.gl/8DZdoJ


----------



## enforce (24. November 2013)

Platzangst Klamotten bei Outdoor-Broker

http://www.outdoor-broker.de


----------



## beat_junkie (28. November 2013)

5 ten freerider elements in schwarz. 79.90.-
http://www.maciag-offroad.de/five-ten-schuhe-freerider-elements-team-black-sid46678.html


----------



## Bergteufel76 (28. November 2013)

Protective Langarm-Radtrikot Matthew 69,95 (statt 89,95)
http://www.bikemeile24.de/nocache/Protective+Herren+Langarm-Radtrikot+Matthew+LS+black,w138566280530067.htm


----------



## polo (29. November 2013)

fast alles -20% heute: http://www.bergfreunde.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (29. November 2013)

Black friday bei 21cycles...schnell sein ! Vieles ist schon weg


----------



## donpope (1. Dezember 2013)

Das erste TÃ¶rchen ist offen Northwave Rebel R3 Mountainbike-Schuh fÃ¼r â¬ 59,99. und ncoh ein schickes Troy Lee 3/4 Jersey


----------



## chibs (1. Dezember 2013)

im upmove shop gibt's bis 24.12.2013 -15% auf alle produkte mit dem gutscheincode *psucx3*

außerdem ist im advent der versand nach deutschland und österreich gratis!


----------



## juneoen (2. Dezember 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/The-North-Face-Womens-Hooded/dp/B00BZH4JYU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385984767&sr=8-4&keywords=north+face+polar"]The North Face Women's Polar Hooded Jacket 2013: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

*                     The North Face Women's Polar Hooded Jacket 2013                             *

109 euro!

*                     NORTH FACE Women Windwall Jacket 2013                             *



40 euro


[ame="http://www.amazon.de/NORTH-FACE-Women-Windwall-Jacket/dp/B00BHAPN5Y/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_22"]NORTH FACE Women Windwall Jacket 2013: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Schibbl (3. Dezember 2013)

Specialized Kleidung bei HiBike mit 50% Rabatt durch den Code: AG148/7SMS-7H42-1TQK


----------



## wommas (3. Dezember 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Specialized Kleidung bei HiBike mit 50% Rabatt durch den Code: AG148/7SMS-7H42-1TQK


 
Funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## hasman (3. Dezember 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n52610a18214b4/c1/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Specialized.html soll auf diese link funktionieren


----------



## Schibbl (3. Dezember 2013)

Sorry.
Das Kleingedruckte gibt Hinweise:
_"Der Gutscheincode gilt ausschließlich für ausgewählte Aktionsartikel! So geht's: Die gewünschten Specialized-Artikel aus der Auswahl in den Warenkorb legen. Anschließend rechts oben in das Feld "Gutschein-Code" den Code AG148/7SMS-7H42-1TQK eintragen. Die Artikel werden nun automatisch um 50% rabattiert. Gilt nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Die Aktion ist ausschließlich über den Newsletter verfügbar!"_

Mit dem Link von @hasman sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## sina00 (3. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, [FONT="]
[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#444444][FONT="]*) Der Gutscheincode gilt ausschließlich für ausgewählte Aktionsartikel! So geht's: Die gewünschten Specialized-Artikel aus der Auswahl in den Warenkorb legen. Anschließend rechts oben in das Feld "Gutschein-Code" den Code [/FONT]*[FONT="]AG148/7SMS-7H42-1TQK[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#444444][FONT="] eintragen. Die Artikel werden nun automatisch um 50% rabattiert. Gilt nur solange der Vorrat reicht! Die Aktion ist ausschließlich über den Newsletter verfügbar! [/FONT]*


----------



## Guerill0 (3. Dezember 2013)

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/the-north-face-resolve-jacket-127412
The North Face Resolve Jacket Männer (blau)
in S, L, XL, XXL statt 99,95 für 49,95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (4. Dezember 2013)

Winterschuh billiger!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a56644/celsius-artic-gtx-black-blue.html


----------



## peter muc (4. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Winterschuh billiger!
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a56644/celsius-artic-gtx-black-blue.html



10% Rabatt ... hmmm ... 

hier noch 20 Euro günstiger, allerdings nicht alle Größen vorrätig
https://www.sportshouse.de/northwav...ReferrerID=7&gclid=CIv2-seMlrsCFQ1c3godPSkAYg


----------



## 12die4 (4. Dezember 2013)

Wer noch ein paar Socken, Mützen oder Handschuhe braucht:

Bei Bike-Discount ist heute im Adventskalender "GripGrab" mit 30% enthalten:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m701/gripgrab.html


----------



## Flitschbirne (4. Dezember 2013)

Bike-Components Adventskalender Tür 4 - Tune Sattel

fahrrad.de Adventskalender Tür 4 - Kinderfahrrad

hibike.de Adventskalender Tür 4 - 20% auf Sombrio, Zimtstern, JT Racing

bikeunit.de Adventskalender Tür 4 - Shimano Saint Pedale

brügelmann.de Adventskalender Tür 4 - Easton Laufradsatz Rennrad

craft-sports.de Tür 4 - Damen Winterjacke


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Dezember 2013)

Passt glaub ich indirekt. 10â¬ Amazon-Gutschein bei 50â¬ Mindestbestellwert ("Der Gutschein gilt bis zum 17.12.2013 und ist NICHT fÃ¼r BÃ¼cher, digitale Produkte und Angebote von Drittanbietern einlÃ¶sbar")
http://www.mydealz.de/31783/10e-amazon-gutschein-mbw-50e-fuer-facebook-user/

edit:
" Ihr mÃ¼sst Amazon dafÃ¼r mit Facebook verbinden lassen. Diese kÃ¶nnt ihr  aber hier wieder trennen. Wer einen Fake-Facebook Account hat, kann das  natÃ¼rlich auch damit machen."


----------



## morph027 (4. Dezember 2013)

Five Ten Freerider VXi für 61,99 EUR


----------



## damage0099 (5. Dezember 2013)

Habs im SchnÃ¤ppchenfred auch schon gepostet:

ONEAL Tyrant DH/FR Knieprotektor

direkt auf der HP (Jehlebikes) fÃ¼r 19,95â¬!


----------



## 12die4 (5. Dezember 2013)

Heute gibt es bei Bike-Discount 25% auf alle Craft Produkte im Adventskalender. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k790/craft-sports.html


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. Dezember 2013)

Bike-Discount - heute 25% auf Craft

Sorry @12die4: Zu spät gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (5. Dezember 2013)

Bei Hibike ist Craft übrigens auch heute reduziert im Adventskalender. Allerdings nur 20% und daher weniger interessant. Doofe Überschneidung.


----------



## chibs (5. Dezember 2013)

wer auch im winter biken will: bei upmove gibt's den winterschuh lake mxz303 um 30% reduziert. bis montag 09.11.2013, 12 uhr bzw. so lange der vorrat reicht.

http://www.upmove.eu/de/shop/outdoor-bekleidung/mtb-schuhe/lake-mxz303-mtb-schuh/705j63k86l681.html


----------



## ansgar1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Bei fliegfix.com wieder Merino von Lundhags für 30%, u.a.
http://www.fliegfix.com/kategorien/bekleidung-und-schuhe/367


----------



## cube.ltd (9. Dezember 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004LKSLLK/?tag="]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Trägerhose Power 2.0 Kurz mit Gesäßeinsatz[/ame]

in Grösse "S" für 30 Euro


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Dezember 2013)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Trägerhose Power 2.0 Kurz mit Gesäßeinsatz
> 
> in Grösse "S" für 30 Euro



Wenn man Gore Bike wear Hose eingibt und ein wenig scrollst gibt es sie auch in M und L für 30. Wurde ja einen link Posten aber bin mit dem Handy drin. 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

Gore billig:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a105259/fusion-tool-so-jacke-black-graphite-grey.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_Ffwd (10. Dezember 2013)

Urge Enduro Helm .

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/urge-archi-enduro-airlines-helmet-2013/rp-prod110762


----------



## Son_of_Thor (10. Dezember 2013)

IXS Trousers Senda in rot XL für 29,95 inkl. Versand bei Amazon

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/IXS-Herren-Trousers-Senda-473-510-3570-007-XL/dp/B0091C5GSY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386705690&sr=8-1&keywords=ixs"]IXS Herren Trousers Senda: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ich habe die Blaue für den Preis vor einiger Zeit gekauft und bin begeistert, trage sie besonders bei dem Wetter jetzt sehr gerne.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

Son_of_Thor schrieb:


> IXS Trousers Senda in rot XL fÃ¼r 29,95 inkl. Versand bei Amazon
> 
> IXS Herren Trousers Senda: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> ...



Ist die Weit unten an KnÃ¶chel? Wegen der Kette. Und ist sie warum und einigermaÃen Wasserdicht?



CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Schreib heute Nachmittag mal den link wenn ich am PC bin
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Okay Angebot vorbei hier ist aber ne andere nur in S fÃ¼r 23â¬ 

http://www.amazon.de/Trägerhose-CON...86706091&sr=8-49&keywords=Gore+Bike+wear+hose


----------



## Goldsprint (10. Dezember 2013)

Zur Zeit sind wohl viele Sachen von IXS reduziert. Zum Beispiel Shorts:

IXS Curva für 23,98
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0091C5VB6/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]IXS Herren Shorts Curva, schwarz-rot, M, 473-510-3550-002-M: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

IXS Paljet für 26,98
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0091C5MC4/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]IXS Herren Shorts Paljet, grün, M, 473-510-3560-007-M: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei Outdoortrekking2010.de:

20â¬-Gutschein bei MBW 100â¬ = "Weihnachten mit OT2010" (bei Bestellung eingeben), und bei Newsletteranmeldung nochmal 10â¬


----------



## _schwede (11. Dezember 2013)

Evoc CC 10l mit Blase 
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/cc-10l-2l-bladder-red.html
Schnell sein!!
Und noch einen tracer 20
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/tracer-20-skyline-brown.html


----------



## Scheresade (12. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis auf die IXS Klamotten bei Amazon.
Hosen und Trikots sind ja mal massiv reduziert!
Das hat sich richtig gelohnt
Hier nochmal der Link
http://www.amazon.de/s?ie=UTF8&field-keywords=IXS&index=sporting-de&search-type=ss


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Dezember 2013)

_schwede schrieb:


> Evoc CC 10l mit Blase
> http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/cc-10l-2l-bladder-red.html
> Schnell sein!!
> Und noch einen tracer 20
> http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/tracer-20-skyline-brown.html



*VORSICHT*: unserös, kein geld zurück
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561239


----------



## 12die4 (12. Dezember 2013)

Heute ein gutes Angebot im Adventskalender bei Bike-Discount:

Mindestens -40% auf ausgewählte Rad-Schuhe (u.a. Shimano, Mavic, Northwave, Sidi)


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

Billige Winterhandschuhe:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a39694/proof-winterhandschuh-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kesan (14. Dezember 2013)

50 Gutschein MySportsWorld für 19,90 bei Groupon

http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/gg-my-sport-world-1/31155929?CID=DE_AFF_66_225_1_1&%09utm_source=aff_66&%09utm_medium=aff_225&%09utm_campaign=aff_1&%09utm_content=aff_1&zanpid=1846869715927278592&CID=DE_AFF_66_10_1_1&utm_source=znx&utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=12563&utm_content=aff_1&nlp


----------



## 12die4 (14. Dezember 2013)

Kesan schrieb:


> 50 Gutschein MySportsWorld für 19,90 bei Groupon
> 
> http://www.groupon.de/deals/online-deal/gg-my-sport-world-1/31155929?CID=DE_AFF_66_225_1_1&%09utm_source=aff_66&%09utm_medium=aff_225&%09utm_campaign=aff_1&%09utm_content=aff_1&zanpid=1846869715927278592&CID=DE_AFF_66_10_1_1&utm_source=znx&utm_medium=afl&utm_campaign=12563&utm_content=aff_1&nlp



ACHTUNG, hier die Bedingungen:



> *Wertgutschein nicht anrechenbar auf den gesamten Shop sondern nur auf Ware unter http://www.mysportworld.de/groupon.* Einlösbarkeit: *Gültig bis 28.02.2014.* Einlösbar ab dem 2. Werktag nach Deal-Ende auf http://www.mysportworld.de/groupon. 5 Gutscheine pro Person einlösbar. 1 Gutschein pro Bestellung einlösbar. Weitere Informationen: Nicht mit anderen Gutscheinen kombinierbar. Nicht mit anderen Rabatten kombinierbar. Nur 1 Gutschein je Bestellung einlösbar. Max 5 Gutscheine pro Person kaufbar. Keine Auszahlung eines eventuellen Restguthabens. Keine Barauszahlung. *Mindestbestellwert 70 nach Retoure.* Versand und Rückversand kostenfrei.



Aus meiner Sicht nicht unerheblich. Wer weiß schon, ob die Preise über dieses Sonderportal dieselben sind, wie auf der Hauptseite? MBW ist auch zu beachten. Gutscheinguthaben entfällt außerdem nach Ablauf der Aktion ohne Ersatz!!!



Heute im HiBike-Adventskalender:

-20% zusätzlich auf 2014er BELL Artikel


----------



## Maracuja10 (15. Dezember 2013)

Northwave Celsius GTX fÃ¼r 134,99â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38820/celsius-gtx-black.html?mfid=642

Northwave Celsius Artic GTX fÃ¼r 157,49â¬
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a56644/celsius-artic-gtx-black-blue.html?mfid=642


----------



## slowbeat (15. Dezember 2013)

Teva Chair 5 fÃ¼r nur 90â¬ im Globioutlet FFM.
Ein leichter, hoher und trotzdem radtauglicher Schuh fÃ¼r den Winter.
Wasserdicht bis Ã¼ber den KnÃ¶chel, Innenschuh herausnehmbar zum trocknen.
Ich denke der geht locker bis unter minus 20Â°C prima fÃ¼r den tÃ¤glichen Gebrauch.


----------



## kuller (16. Dezember 2013)

heute 30% auf Pearl Izumi bei bike-discount.de


----------



## branderstier (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leuts,

30% auf alles bei  www.firebike.de.

Grüße und tschüß


----------



## 12die4 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hat scheinbar noch niemand gepostet. Also heutige Adventskalenderschnäppchen:

Bike-Discount: -25% auf alle Herren Oberteile
Hibike: -20% zusätzlich auf alle SixSixOne Produkte


----------



## tblade_ (17. Dezember 2013)

Ab 23.12. bei Aldi Nord Alu-Einlegesohlen für 1,19 das Paar. Sollen ja bei Klickschuhen die Kälte ganz gut abhalten..


----------



## slowbeat (17. Dezember 2013)

Feltz2009 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link ???



Teva Chair 5, gibts wie gesagt im Globioutlet (also im alten frankfurter Laden, vielleicht auch in Bonn aber nicht online!) für 90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodtracer (18. Dezember 2013)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/

Hat gerade super Platzangst-Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## bobons (18. Dezember 2013)

GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke ALP-X ZIP-OFF für 60 Euro in S, nur noch 1 verfügbar:

http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-A...F8&qid=1387395774&sr=1-13&keywords=gore+alp-x


----------



## thomte (19. Dezember 2013)

Fly Racing Handschuhe für 17,56. Dickes LIKE!

http://www.maciag-offroad.de/fly-racing-handschuhe-f-16-black-white-sid36294.html


----------



## keF (19. Dezember 2013)

GoPro Hero 3 Silver für *199€ *bei Saturn (Online Bestellung mit Code)

http://www.sonderangebote.de/saturn...edition-fuer-19900-euro-bei-saturn-gutschein/


----------



## hasman (23. Dezember 2013)

Sugoi Herren Jacke RSE Neoshell Jacket in Größe L für 168,93€ bei Amazon
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D1M11RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Dezember 2013)

hasman schrieb:


> Sugoi Herren Jacke RSE Neoshell Jacket in Größe L für 168,93€ bei Amazon
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D1M11RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



In "S", "M","L" und "XXL" auch für 163€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (23. Dezember 2013)

hasman schrieb:


> Sugoi Herren Jacke RSE Neoshell Jacket in Größe L für 168,93€ bei Amazon
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D1M11RA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Achtung, abgebildet ist die RSX!


----------



## Bike-Mac (28. Dezember 2013)

http://www.active-out.eu/MAVIC-Mantra-MTB-Fahrradschuhe-Mountainbikeschuhe

leider nur noch in 45,5 (10,5)

es gibt auch jede Menge Pearl Izumi Jacken im Angebot
http://www.active-out.eu/navi.php?q=2&suche=&kf=265&hf=2&Sortierung=6&af=0


----------



## donpope (31. Dezember 2013)

Trinkrucksackcund Zubehör für 45 €  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...sack-+-frz-Ventil-Schläuche-Hotdeal-Pack.html

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuller (1. Januar 2014)

.. allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr.
Bei bike-discount.de gibt's 25% auf Fahrradbekleidung als Tagesartikel (außer Tierfutter ääh Assos)


----------



## bobons (7. Januar 2014)

Assos umaJack lady Blue M für 79 Euro: http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Assos-umaJack-lady-Blue-M/c-WG000817/a-A016751


----------



## Matze-ST (9. Januar 2014)

Beim Stadler:
Überschuhe der Marke Mavic Trail Thermo für 22,-
Im Netz kosten die beinah das Doppelte
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...l,a24176?PHPSESSID=n9jnki1rk7gm15s1crsidjb6o4


----------



## kettenmasaker (10. Januar 2014)

Gonso Trägerradhose Santiago
Statt 129,95€ hier für 79,95€
http://www.bikemeile24.de/Schnaeppchen/

Die letzte in 3XL hab wohl ich bestellt


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Januar 2014)

*Platzangst Trailslide* "limited black" in *M* für *35€* (Vorsicht fällt klein aus!).
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Nach-Hersteller/Platzangst/
Edit weg


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Januar 2014)

VAUDE Men's Dundee Classic Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln in rot und S für 37€ anstatt 80.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003NQS5ZK/

Sind auch noch ein paar andere vergünstigte Varianten dabei.


----------



## moxrox (10. Januar 2014)

*De Marchi* - Contour Light Winterhose BIB

* Rubaix Therma Shield Material
* Elastic Interface Sitzpolster (Endurance 2 Air X-tract)

Stark herabgesetzt auf 39,90€ (altes Preisschild 120€):

edit: neu herabgesetzt auf 34,90€
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DeMarchi-Con...rg=20140107083420&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=191040163162


Ich habe sie mir selber gekauft da der Preis ein Schnäppchen ist, die Thermo-Hose ist super weich und hat eine tolle Passform für meine Größe. Die Bekleidung fällt kleiner aus, italienisch halt.  Größe M wäre von der Länge über 1.77m evtl. zu kurz an den Trägern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. Januar 2014)

Liteville Freeride Shirt für 20€ anstatt sonst um die 70-90€:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/30134{1}860868

Alle Größen


----------



## Peter88 (12. Januar 2014)

http://www.bruegelmann.de/uvex-active-shield-sportbrille-blue-356774.html

Die UVEX Active Shield Sportbrille für 24,99 Euro. Noch einmal 5 Euro Rabatt durch Newsletter Anmeldung oder durch die Bewertung eines Produktes möglich


----------



## veraono (12. Januar 2014)

Wer Merino-Klamotten mag, bei Decathlon gibts akt. mal wieder verschiedene reduzierte Sachen, Boxershorts, T-Shirts, Longsleeves, Pullis... 
Einfach bei Decathlon im Suchfenster "Merino" eingeben und durchwurschtln.
Nein, kein Link...


----------



## Evillluck (14. Januar 2014)

Auf Thehut.com gibt es heute massig Prozente auf outdoor Bekleidung. Unter anderem von der Marke Berghaus Jacken und vieles mehr. Lässt den Preis auf Pfund, ist billiger und gibt FIRST als Gutschein Code ein. Hab mir da heute morgen die Berghaus voltage  für ca. 85€ bestellt  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TonySoprano (16. Januar 2014)

*VAUDE* Trailhead Mid AM - All Mountain MTB Schuh nur 65,-€ (UVP 129,-€) momentan in 43 und 46 lieferbar:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2792/a113010/trailhead-mid-am-all-mountain-mtb-schuh.html


----------



## TonySoprano (16. Januar 2014)

Das passt für mich  ich habe den Schuh gestern bekommen, fällt rel. schmal aus, ich habe eine nr. größer bestellt, so passen auch dicke Socken ala SealSkin rein.

edit: jetzt 43 und 44 verfügbar


----------



## famagoer (19. Januar 2014)

Mavic Echappée Langarm-Trikot in weiß für 59,99 oder rot für 69,99 bei Brügelmann (ab 99 Euro 5-10 Euro Rabatt über alle möglichen Gutscheine):

http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radtrikots/mavic-echappe-ls-jersey-white/316739.html


----------



## vitalist (19. Januar 2014)

es ist zwar noch nicht wirklich winter- aber der kluge biker baut vor:

https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrrad.../GripGrab-Winterhandschuhe-Polaris::9414.html


----------



## vitalist (19. Januar 2014)

und hier was für alle frauen, ein super sweeter hoodie von maloja, echt schick und ein wahres schnäppchen:

https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrradbekleidung/Streetware/Maloja-ChukillaM-Gr-S::8678.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derflo72 (19. Januar 2014)

Heute bei H&S 30% auf alle Pearl Izumi Artikel....


----------



## dunkelfalke (21. Januar 2014)

Shimano-Hosen für 15 Euros
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n5261096e2ea13/c1/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Shimano-Hosen.html


----------



## vitalist (24. Januar 2014)

Die Alpina Twist Four VL+ gibt es hier gerade besonders günstig.......

https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrradbekleidung/Radsportbrillen/Alpina-Twist-Four-VL-plus::8227.html


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2014)

So ziemlich jede Brille ist reduziert. Dürfte für jeden etwas dabei sein.

Klick mich


----------



## Tannenzapfen (26. Januar 2014)

Super Jacke, super Preis Mavic Inverno Jacket in M für 99€:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Mavic-Inferno-Jacket-Angebot/c-WG000687/a-A016766


----------



## donpope (27. Januar 2014)

Falls einer nach Kronberg fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2014)

hier mal wieder ein merino schnäpschen von decathlon. https://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8228583.html#Kundenbewertung
gr. M und L verfügbar ich blau.


----------



## Mr. Nice (30. Januar 2014)

Zwar nicht speziell zum Biken aber für die Jahreszeit passend

Mammut Gipfelgrat Jacket aus Neoshell für 269,97 € !! - aber  nur Heute

http://www.bergfreunde.de/mammut-gi...14-ls-o-01-30&emst=r7ex0RcadD_10736_647835_19

Gruss
chris


----------



## vitalist (1. Februar 2014)

Trinkrucksack Camelbak L.U.X.E.
https://www.bike-angebot.de/Fahrrad-Zubehoer/Rucksaecke/Camelbak-Trinkrucksack-L-U-X-E::8968.html


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Februar 2014)

Winterschlussverkauf bei bike-discount.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2692/winterschlussverkauf.html


----------



## teatimetom (2. Februar 2014)

winterschlussverkauf im bobshop, versandkostenfreie Lieferung heute und am 03.02.
-> Gute Schnäppchen dabei, Anzeige nach Kategorie, Herren -> Anzeige nach Preisvorteil.

Neoshell Jacke Günstig, marmot nabu jacket, fällt eher gross aus,fühlt sich sehr fein an und top atmungsaktiv:
https://www.ergo-outdoor.de/artikel.php?id=259772
199 statt 320 Euro.


----------



## slrzo (2. Februar 2014)

Gore Fusion Thermo Trikot für 54,97 €, in Farben schwarz und rot je Größe M, in rot glaub auch Größe L
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...eativeASIN=B00ENCCS10&linkCode=as2&tag=koz-21


----------



## Rad-ab (2. Februar 2014)

Grad gesehen und bestellt:
Deuter Attack 20 in schwarz für ~98€ bei Bike Discount:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a40976/details.html
(zwei Riegel dabei, denn ab 100€ ist versandkostenfrei )


----------



## schnitzel_de (2. Februar 2014)

zur Abwechslung mal ein offline Tipp, der online nirgends auch nur annähernd zu finden ist...

Im Breuninger in Stuttgart sind zusätzlich zu dem reduzierten Preis noch mal 30% auf die Produkte von SKINS geboten. Somit ergibt sich ungefähr die Hälfte vom Original Preis. 
Am Samstag war noch eine ziemlich gute Auswahl von A200 und A400 Produkten verfügbar.


----------



## Baitman (3. Februar 2014)

Die Bikeschmiede 262 in Offenbach schließt zum 28.02. Alle Bekleidung, Helme, Schuhe, Brillen, Zubehör usw. mindestens 50% reduziert!


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (4. Februar 2014)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5261096d634cc/HIBIKE-HotDeal-FOX-T-Shirts.html 

Fox T-Shirt ausverkauf bei Hibike

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (4. Februar 2014)

99 EUR Platzangst Trailtech evo Jacke in allen Farben. (andere klamotten auch reduziert) Platzangst will wohl langsam Platz schaffen für die neue Kollektion.
http://www.platzangst-shop.com/product_info.php/info/p1512_Outdoor-JKT-Men--quot-Trailtech-EVO.html


----------



## Maddin M. (9. Februar 2014)

Falls wer einen 5 Pfund Gutschein bei CRC braucht (ich brauche ihn momentan leider nicht), hier der Code: CRCB*3B6PMM

Müsste noch ne Woche gültig sein.

50 Pfund Mindestbestellsumme und nur bei Artikeln, die auf Lager sind!

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!


----------



## Maas89 (12. Februar 2014)

Platzangst Climex als Angebot des Tages bei Bike Mailorder für 75€ anstatt 120€  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Jacke/Climex-Softshell-Bike-Jacke-Blue.html


----------



## EmHaTe (15. Februar 2014)

Northwave Force Thermo-Radhose, lang, 24,95 €, satt 59,99


http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=77303


----------



## Der Kassenwart (15. Februar 2014)

camelbak blowfish 45% billiger --> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...nkrucksack+2.0l+Mod.+2013&mfgID=-1&groupID=-1


----------



## Baitman (16. Februar 2014)

Rabattaktion auf Sportbrillen bei Brille24. Sportbrille in gewünschter Sehstärke. Ohne Clip direkt eingeschliffen ab 69,- :

http://www.brille24.de/shop/sportbrillen/explorer-schwarz.html?b24_lenscolor=0185

Mit 30 Tage Rückgabegarantie.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Februar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Rabattaktion auf Sportbrillen bei Brille24. Sportbrille in gewünschter Sehstärke. Ohne Clip direkt eingeschliffen ab 69,- :
> 
> http://www.brille24.de/shop/sportbrillen/explorer-schwarz.html?b24_lenscolor=0185
> 
> Mit 30 Tage Rückgabegarantie.


Bei den 30 Tage Rückgaberecht sind allerdings keine Versandgebühren enthalten, und zusätzlich werden 9€ Servicepauschale für die Einstärkengläser berechnet.
Dafür kann man mit dem Gutscheincode "CJ-GP-12" dann offensichtlich nochmal 8,39€ für die eh schon reduzierte Brille sparen. Inkl. Versand kostet das dann 66,51€.


// Edit
Und kein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht wegen Einzelanfertigung der Brillengläser.


----------



## HeldDerNation (19. Februar 2014)

Amazon hat die Gore Phantom Windstopper Zipoff Jacke in rotweiß (Größe L) gerade für 72 Euro im Angebot:
http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-P...8&qid=1392797969&sr=8-1&keywords=gore+phantom

Preise schwanken nach Farbe und Größe sehr stark, aber einzelne Varianten sind echt günstig.
Größe L passt mir (1,79m) sehr gut.


----------



## anderson (19. Februar 2014)

Ich bin kein Fan von Outdoor-Broker.de, aber von Bergans. Daher hier der Tipp, dass es beim Broker gerade verschiedene 3-Lagenjacken, Softshells und Hosen von Bergans richtig günstig zu kaufen gibt. Ich habe selber eine Dermizax-Jacke und eine Stranda von Bergans und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuliusOctopus (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir letztens bei BOC Fuktionsunterwäsche geholt, da sind viele Teile momentan im Angebot: https://www.boc24.de/shop/%-ssv-%/unterwaesche-socken

Meine alte ist leider beim Waschen eingegangen...da passt jetzt vielleicht mein kleiner Cousin rein  Jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso ich das Waschen lieber meiner Freundin überlasse!


----------



## Baitman (20. Februar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bei den 30 Tage Rückgaberecht sind allerdings keine Versandgebühren enthalten, und zusätzlich werden 9€ Servicepauschale für die Einstärkengläser berechnet.
> Dafür kann man mit dem Gutscheincode "CJ-GP-12" dann offensichtlich nochmal 8,39€ für die eh schon reduzierte Brille sparen. Inkl. Versand kostet das dann 66,51€.
> 
> 
> ...




Der GS Code ist nicht mehr gültig. Aber einfach im Warenkorb untern Gutschein Nummer: NL-ANMELDUNG eingeben und 5,- sparen.

Habe mir jetzt mal die günstigste bestellt. Mal sehen ob sie was taugt...


----------



## Janf85 (21. Februar 2014)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


 ;-)


----------



## famagoer (24. Februar 2014)

Hab auf bike24 geniale Preise für Mavic- (meine Lieblingsmarke, sitzt bei mir perfekt) und Northwave-Trikots gefunden. Tlw. schon ausverkauft, aber durchschauen lohnt sich sicherlich, wer für den Frühling oder Sommer noch neues braucht:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?mid=21,33;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,61;pgc=0;ff=1;orderby=2


----------



## rosso80 (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Hibike gibt eine lange Sugoi Windblock Träger-Hose inkl. Sitzpolster für 70€ anstatt 120€:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gerhose-lang-Herren-Traegerhose-Bibtight.html


----------



## juicer666 (28. Februar 2014)

bei hibike 70 % auf ausgewählte Specialized Klamotten 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5295bb31d589f/Specialized-70-Gutschein.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (2. März 2014)

camelbak bei hibike. 45 statt 100€
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52fc94fc2ce5f/HIBIKE-QuickDeal03.html


----------



## chibs (3. März 2014)

bei upmove gibt's jetzt -20% auf evoc rucksäcke (für mitglieder sogar 28%): http://www.upmove.eu/de/shop/aktionen/evoc/705j68g85.html


----------



## Lakebike (7. März 2014)

Bei www.bike-discount.de gibt es grad einige Schnäppchen im Sale - mind. 40% Rabatt auf Kleidung


----------



## juicer666 (7. März 2014)

wayne ?


Lakebike schrieb:


> Bei www.bike-discount.de gibt es grad einige Schnäppchen im Sale - mind. 40% Rabatt auf Kleidung


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. März 2014)

juicer666 schrieb:


> wayne ?



Jeden, der diesen Thread abonniert hat. 

Wenn also das Thema deine geistigen Fähigkeiten etwas übersteigt, mach am besten den Kopf zu und einen Bogen um den Faden.


----------



## Xah88 (10. März 2014)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=five+ten&x=0&y=0  verschiedene Five-Ten Restposten


----------



## SofusCorn (11. März 2014)

*Tourenrucksack Mammut Nirvana Pro 25 Liter*
55 EUR statt 90+
Vielleicht etwas unpassend, weil Ski-Rucksack 
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/touren...-liter-statt-139-95-55-00-3-95-versand-328952


----------



## EmHaTe (11. März 2014)

Ab Donnerstrag, dem 13.03. wiedermal Radklamotten beim Lidl.

Zumindest die Bike-Unterhosen für 6,-€ sind bestimmt kein Fehlkauf..


----------



## juicer666 (11. März 2014)

bei bike-discount ist 365 Tage im Jahr immer irgendein "Sale". Insofern war der post nicht zielführend. Wenn dich das überfordert ... . Dein Geplärre kannste dir sparen.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Jeden, der diesen Thread abonniert hat.
> 
> Wenn also das Thema deine geistigen Fähigkeiten etwas übersteigt, mach am besten den Kopf zu und einen Bogen um den Faden.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. März 2014)

juicer666 schrieb:


> bei bike-discount ist 365 Tage im Jahr immer irgendein "Sale". Insofern war der post nicht zielführend. Wenn dich das überfordert ... . Dein Geplärre kannste dir sparen.


Wow. Im ganzen Internet ist jeden Tag immer irgendwo ein Sale!
Thread schließen bitte, total überflüssig hier noch was zu posten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






@Lidl-Klamotten
Die _Unter_hosen sind aber ohne Polsterung, oder? Dafür gibts dann "normale" Radhosen mit Polsterung für 7,99€.
Das Sitzpolster von meiner letzten vom Aldi für einen ähnlichen Preis hat allerdings nicht allzu lange gehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (12. März 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> @ Lidl-Klamotten
> Die _Unter_hosen sind aber ohne Polsterung, oder? Dafür gibts dann "normale" Radhosen mit Polsterung für 7,99€.
> Das Sitzpolster von meiner letzten vom Aldi für einen ähnlichen Preis hat allerdings nicht allzu lange gehalten.


 






Nach dem Foto aus dem Online-Shop zu urteilen, sind die U-Hosen _*mit*_ Polster ausgestattet.
Kostenpunkt ist übrigends 4,99 €, nicht 6,99 wie ich ursprünglich schrieb.

Wie gesagt; Für den Einsatz bei gemäßigten Tagestouren sind die bestimmt Ok und wenn das Polster sich nach einer Saison verabschieded.. auch keine Drama.


----------



## sonic123 (13. März 2014)

Die aktuellen Unterhosen haben ein Polster, auch wenn es nicht beworben wird


----------



## DaveMash (14. März 2014)

Die Polster sind lediglich mit Slipeinlagen zu vergleichen... Bei der letzten Fahrradwoche waren da noch Polster drin, wie bei den Fahrradhosen für 7,99€ aktuell. Hab mir mal jeweils von beidem eins geholt. Mal schaun, wie es sich damit fährt


----------



## Deleted263252 (14. März 2014)

Die langen Unterhosen sind ohne. Hatte ich schon mal, war wie Schmiergelpapier. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TOM4 (15. März 2014)

Hallo die Damen, gibts jetzt dann mal wieder schnäppchen? Oder wird das hier eine unterhosenaustausch-forum? Nix für ungut, aber ich bekomm jedesmal eine nachricht und dann steht da, dass ein sitzpolster in der hose ist, oder in der langen keiner usw..! Ned bös sein, aber machts eine whatsapp gruppe und tauschts euch über eure unterhosenvorlieben aus!

Danke


----------



## sp00n82 (15. März 2014)

Sorry, aber gibt hier keinen Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread wie im Tech Talk, bei dem die Diskussion komplett ausgelagert wird.


----------



## sonic123 (16. März 2014)

Shimano Loose Fit Short mit Sitzpolster bei Hibike für 35 Euro zzgl. Versand 3,90/4,90 Euro ab Größe XL.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ort-Performance-Tour-Sitzpolster-schwarz.html


----------



## Red-Stone (16. März 2014)

http://www.3essen.de gibt 50% auf so ziemlich alles.
Ich mag deren Qualität.


----------



## Kornika (19. März 2014)

Ich empfehle für die Übergangszeit zum warmen Frühling die ärmellosen Steppjacken, die bei etwas wärmeren Tagen über dem T-Shirt oder der Trainingsjacke getragen werden kann. Die Jacken sind für Frauen hier für einen Preis ab 60 Euro erhältlich und bringen den Körper nicht allzu sehr ins Schwitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (22. März 2014)

5.10 Freerider in Rot/Schwarz + Mudguard für 59.90€
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...bikemailorder&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=

Die aktuellen Freerider sind allerdings nichtmehr so gut wie die alten. Imho nurnoch bei trockenen Wetter zu gebrauchen.


----------



## BejayMTB (24. März 2014)

*Gonso Herren Softshell Active Jacke Frank 
*
in schwarz und L für 52.- Euro.....

http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-S..._18_m?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1395677382&sr=1-18


----------



## sp00n82 (24. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> *Gonso Herren Softshell Active Jacke Frank
> *
> in schwarz und L für 52.- Euro.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-S..._18_m?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1395677382&sr=1-18


Auch in S in Blau und Schwarz.


----------



## haekel72 (24. März 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> *Gonso Herren Softshell Active Jacke Frank
> *
> in schwarz und L für 52.- Euro.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Gonso-Herren-S..._18_m?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1395677382&sr=1-18



Danke, Bestellt!^^


----------



## Pinstripe (26. März 2014)

Bei Bittl (kannte ich vorher nicht, sieht aber seriös aus) gibt es gerade den* POC Trabec *in schwarz und weiß ziemlich günstig für 90 €. Der schwarze ist noch in M/L erhältlich, Weiß nur in S. Mit der Race-Version sieht es ähnlich aus. Diese gibt es für 100 € in schwarz und weiß.

http://www.sport-bittl.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=trabec


----------



## Baitman (26. März 2014)

Dynafit Transalper Converter Jacket mit 50% Rabatt

http://www.bergzeit.de/dynafit-tran...lper+Converter+Jacket+white/green&cat=suggest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (26. März 2014)

Dynafit Transalper Converter Jacket mit 50% Rabatt

http://www.bergzeit.de/dynafit-tran...lper+Converter+Jacket+white/green&cat=suggest


----------



## DaveMash (26. März 2014)

Ab Montag gibt's wieder Fahrradklamotten bei Aldi.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (26. März 2014)

DaveMash schrieb:


> Ab Montag gibt's wieder Fahrradklamotten bei Aldi.


Aldi Süd ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpmarv (27. März 2014)

*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Shorts Fusion 2.0 in L 97,75€*
http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Shorts-...F8&qid=1395930190&sr=8-2&keywords=gore+fusion

Ich bin echt hin und her gerissen. Geile Hose, sitzt wirklich perfekt, aber keine Kohle


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. März 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> *GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Shorts Fusion 2.0 in L 97,75€*
> http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Shorts-Fusion-black-TFUSIE990010/dp/B0097A2UBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395930190&sr=8-2&keywords=gore fusion
> 
> Ich bin echt hin und her gerissen. Geile Hose, sitzt wirklich perfekt, aber keine Kohle



Hier für 80€.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. März 2014)

Bei Bike-Mailorder gibts mit dem Gutschein 20% auf Bekleidung:

"WelovePaypal"


----------



## kRoNiC (28. März 2014)

Funktioniert nicht


----------



## Baitman (28. März 2014)

Gibts eigentlich einen Schnäppchen Thread für Teile usw?

Ansonsten:

50-74 % auf Storck Hardtail und Fully Rahmen bei Hibike:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n532c42de5fde4/Mountainbike.html


----------



## Addilette (28. März 2014)

Bei Gutscheinpony bin ich auf Frühlings-Gutscheincodes und Rabatte für sportscheck, bikeinn, fahrrad.de etc. gestoßen klick


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. März 2014)

Hmh, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir war bisher alles gut. Entweder Zufall oder Ausnahme

5.10 - Freerider galaxy gurple
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/sale/freerider-galactic-purple.html

Auch gut 5.10 Spitfire black/grey
http://www.21cycles.com/cy_de/sale/spitfire-black-grey-e8bf0cab8ad0154cf9e19704a619fd83.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (28. März 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Schnäppchen Thread für Teile usw?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/


----------



## Timo S. (28. März 2014)

Mavic Notch Short Set für *54€ *statt 110€
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-notch-short-set-shorts-mit-polster-15801/wg_id-1291


----------



## SofusCorn (30. März 2014)

Propain T-shirts reduziert von 30 auf 16 EUR bis 3. April
Aktion: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....3_10152297907039819_1707339416584252681_o.jpg
Shop: http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/Hoodies,+Jerseys,+T-Shirts+Bekleidung-25/


----------



## toastet (30. März 2014)

> Fox Blowout ! Wir schaffen Platz im Lager für die neue Kollektion ! Massive Preissenkungen auf Fox Racing Bekleidung bis Modelljahr 2013 ! Ein Blick lohnt sich !
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?katid=1&hc=1&hnr=1&blowout=1&sz=3&sp=1


----------



## sp00n82 (31. März 2014)

Unfassbar hässliche FiveTen Raven SPD Schuhe für 40€:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-raven-mtb-schuhe-13861


----------



## Xah88 (31. März 2014)

Atlas Neckbrace 179 € anstatt 299€ : http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=atlas neck brace crank berg-ab


----------



## freetourer (31. März 2014)

Hier mal was für den Park als Hoodie oder einfach nach dem Biken für auf dem Sofa:

Special Blend Hoodies (eher unter Snowboardern und Freeskiern bekannt) für 9,95 Euro:

http://www.snowshop.de/Special-Blend-Hooded-Zipper-Brush-Patter-Blk

http://www.snowshop.de/Special-Blend-Hooded-Zipper-Get-Rad-Grape

http://www.snowshop.de/Special-Blend-Hooded-Zipper-Get-Rad-White


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. April 2014)

Bergans Luster für 170€
http://www.outdoorshop.de/Sale/Bekleidung-Herren/Bergans-Luster-Jacket-Auslaufmodell.html


----------



## Tonymiller (7. April 2014)

SixSixOne Recon Helm 54.95 statt 85.95
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ml?xtcr=1&xtmcl=recon helm#xtatc=INT-102-[]||


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (9. April 2014)

100 EUR CRAFT zeug kaufen, 70EUR-Hoody umsonst dazu (bis 10.4)
(Diesmal ein "echter" Craft-Hoodie, Vorsicht: Die fallen klein aus, siehe Größentabelle)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n51becf2d2e4f2/Craft.html

edit: GT Bikes gibts da auch reduziert.


----------



## LightninKoko (9. April 2014)

Ist jetzt vielleicht nicht so das Superschnäppchen, aber da die Saison für viele gerade anfängt und die Backpacks gebraucht bei Ebay in den letzten Tagen oft noch teurer liefen: Deuter Trans Alpine 30 für 69,- hier.

Falls wer ne bessere Bezugsmöglichkeit kennt - vielleicht auch des mir vom Tragesystem sympathischeren Vaude-Konkurrenz-Modells -, könnte er/sie das vielleicht hier posten?


----------



## MTB-1988 (10. April 2014)

Um 11.15 Uhr gibt's bei Amazon ein Kali Helm im Angebot

*Kali MTB Helm Chakra Plus+ *

UVP: 49,90 €
Preis: 42,99 €
Angebotspreis: ...?

Größen: XS/S: 50-54cm, S/M: 52-58cm

Für mich leider zu klein....

Edit: Link: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...C7V70FGEEF1X&pf_rd_i=872398&pf_rd_p=483669787

alternativ zur Amazon Angebotsseite:
http://www.amazon.de/Angebote/b/ref=cs_top_nav_gb27?ie=UTF8&node=872398


----------



## matsch (12. April 2014)

Wer eine Windjacke sucht die sich auch zu einer Weste umbauen lässt, findet hier was passendes zum guten Preis:

Pearl Izumi Barrier Convertible JAcket

http://www.lemonsports.com/BIKE/Bek...-M.html?force_sid=s4scdot6r0hhg5jkm96vk75oe7&


----------



## DaBot (17. April 2014)

Oakley Radarlock Pitch black: http://www.optilens.de/shop/oakley_radarlock_pitch_oo_9182_01.html Lieferung ging wirklich fix.


----------



## decay (17. April 2014)

Wo ist das Schnäppchen? 

Wenn jemand auf Scott Klamotten steht mal hier vorbeischauen: http://startcycles.co.uk/sale/category/scott-clearance.html?dir=asc&limit=21&order=price&p=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (18. April 2014)

OUTDOOR BROKER:
- Osteraktion: 8 € Rabatt ab 45 Euro Bestellwert, wenn man Ostereier findet.
http://www.outdoor-broker.de

CHAINREACTIONCYCLES:
- Kostenloser Versand
- 10% Rabatt mit Gutscheincode
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de

BIKE DISCOUNT / outdoor33
- 10 EUR sparen ab 150 EUR mit Gutscheincode
http://www.bike-discount.de/
http://www.outdoor33.com/


----------



## SofusCorn (20. April 2014)

ION und ROYAL günstig bei outdoor broker:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de


----------



## dermute (28. April 2014)

Ab heute gibt es bei Aldi Nord Radjacken, -Socken, -Hosen und -Shirts: http://www.kaufda.de/Prospekt/Halle...ionid=7E9BECA3B5C799E764DC96EABF1FD6A4#page=6
Eine Prospektseite weiter vorn gibts auch ein Multitool für 5€


----------



## DaveMash (29. April 2014)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n533d3586b7d5e/HIBIKE-HotDeal-FOX-Boardshorts.html
Fox Boardshorts für 20€


----------



## grind (29. April 2014)

Bei C&A kann man gerade online ordentlich sparen.. Also, wer noch Boxershorts braucht oder einfarbige T-shirts:
http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/ca
zupacken


----------



## sp00n82 (30. April 2014)

kurt1975 schrieb:


> *gelöschter Beitrag -swe68*



Aha. Werbung? Spam? Auf der Seite tut sich nix. Sieht noch nicht so ganz fertig aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2014)

http://www.decathlon.de/softshell-jacke-bionnassay-herren-id_8284775.html

in m,l und xl


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Aha. Werbung? Spam? Auf der Seite tut sich nix. Sieht noch nicht so ganz fertig aus.



Spam. Da kann keiner ernsthaft was gekauft haben.


----------



## SHIGO (30. April 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> http://www.decathlon.de/softshell-jacke-bionnassay-herren-id_8284775.html
> 
> in m,l und xl


 
Nur noch heute: mit dem Füllartikel nur 1,90€ statt 6,-€ Porto (Golfaktion im April - Alle Golfartikel versandkostenfrei)

http://www.decathlon.de/ygolf-grip-ball-x3-id_8092163.html

Die hier lohnen sich evtl. auch mitzubestellen:
http://www.decathlon.de/socken-francaise-des-jeux-replica-id_8277992.html


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Mai 2014)

Alpinestars Hyperlight Shorts Rot in Größe 38 für 40€ anstatt 75€.
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00A16GLCY/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (5. Mai 2014)

nur  noch heute bei crc:

TLD A1 Helm Satin Blau für 101! Euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helmet-satin-blue/rp-prod110237
Funkier Basic Short 15,99 Euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helmet-satin-blue/rp-prod110237 (Kann die nur empfehlen, auch für den Standardkurs schon mehr als geil, nutze die zum Unterziehen mit dem Polster und meine 50 Euro Vaude liegt nur in der Ecke wenn ich die Wahl hab...)
Eher zum mitbestellen (finde das nicht sooo ein Schnapper) TLD XC Handschuhe http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-xc-glove-2014/rp-prod110692


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (6. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> nur  noch heute bei crc:
> 
> TLD A1 Helm Satin Blau für 101! Euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helmet-satin-blue/rp-prod110237
> Funkier Basic Short 15,99 Euro http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helmet-satin-blue/rp-prod110237 (Kann die nur empfehlen, auch für den Standardkurs schon mehr als geil, nutze die zum Unterziehen mit dem Polster und meine 50 Euro Vaude liegt nur in der Ecke wenn ich die Wahl hab...)
> Eher zum mitbestellen (finde das nicht sooo ein Schnapper) TLD XC Handschuhe http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-xc-glove-2014/rp-prod110692




http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/funkier-7-panel-basic-shorts/rp-prod89671

;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toastet (6. Mai 2014)

jetzt kostet sie halt wieder normalpreis, der auch ok ist. versteh den post nicht


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Mai 2014)

Du hattest 2x den Helm verlinkt.


----------



## bsf (7. Mai 2014)

Zwar lokal, aber vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen aus dem Ruhrgebiet interessant: O'Neal Sinner Knee Guard für 39,90€ bei Fahrrad XXL Meinhövel in Gelsenkirchen aus dem ab heute gültigem Prospekt (würd aber vorher anrufen und nachfragen, die Auswahl dort ist nicht unbedingt die größte):


----------



## donpope (16. Mai 2014)

Hibike Gutschein

Mit dem 20% Gutschein erhaltet ihr auf untenstehende Artikel satte 20% Rabatt! Werdet fündig in Auslaufware von Craft, Fox Racing, Gore Bikewear, Maloja, Mavic, Northwave, O'Neal, Pearl Izumi, Race Face, Shimano, Sidi und Sugoi und spart doppelt!

*Gutscheincode: AG157/8GDG-GCYZ-97U6*


----------



## NewK (16. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Mai 2014)

Short Royal Turbulence 2013 für 38,24 € - mit Code CLO10 - inkl. Versand
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/royal-turbulence-shorts-2013/rp-prod88080


----------



## Terenze (17. Mai 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Hibike Gutschein
> 
> Mit dem 20% Gutschein erhaltet ihr auf untenstehende Artikel satte 20% Rabatt! Werdet fündig in Auslaufware von Craft, Fox Racing, Gore Bikewear, Maloja, Mavic, Northwave, O'Neal, Pearl Izumi, Race Face, Shimano, Sidi und Sugoi und spart doppelt!
> 
> *Gutscheincode: AG157/8GDG-GCYZ-97U6*



Funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (17. Mai 2014)

http://newsletter1.hibike.com/r/L468ST18F3FA6XA8/11783/20-Prozent-Gutschein.html nur bei diesem Link 20%


----------



## Asko (23. Mai 2014)

FIVE TEN Impact Karver Schuh Smokey Blue + BMO Mud Guard für 49.90€http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Schuhe/Impact-Karver-Schuh-Smokey-Blue-SALE.html


----------



## Bergteufel76 (24. Mai 2014)

Radtrikot Protective Matthew in versch. Farben 49,95 statt 69,95
http://www.bikemeile24.de/Protective+Herren+Radtrikot+Matthew+safety+yellow.htm


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Mai 2014)

Specialized S-Works MTB-Schuhe, aber nur in 40 und 41 für 120

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5e6304d6b/Specialized-S-Works-MTB-Schuhe.html

Zum Glück habe ich kleine Füße


----------



## pistensau3000 (25. Mai 2014)

bei sport bittl http://www.sport-bittl.de/ gibts bis 07.06. 20% auf alles.
auch auf reduzierte artikel

Gutscheincode: bitJU2014


----------



## Schibbl (30. Mai 2014)

SAM's Sportsandmoreshop.de bietet 10% Rabatt auf MX Artikel.
Code: *WELOVEDIRT*
Gültig bis 31.05.2014
Kein MBW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (30. Mai 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Specialized S-Works MTB-Schuhe, aber nur in 40 und 41 für 120
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5e6304d6b/Specialized-S-Works-MTB-Schuhe.html
> 
> Zum Glück habe ich kleine Füße


Größe 42 und 42,5 auch dabei!


----------



## slrzo (31. Mai 2014)

Bei Bike-Discount gibts heute alle Helme mit 30% Rabatt auf die UVP.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/mtb-helmets-134

z.B. den iXS Trail RS für 69,97 € (+3,95 Versand) https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ixs-trail-rs-allround-helm-21437
auch in anderen Farben


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Juni 2014)

hibike... Vaude Taipa Windjacke
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pd7e39b814b3fee9b3fc2cb168955bd23/VAUDE-Jacke-Taipa-blue.html
in XL wohl noch da.


----------



## hzN (1. Juni 2014)

Für die großen Jungs in XXL - für nur 25 €


Shimano All Mountain XT MTB Shorts - schwarz/braun

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1100,1501,1112;product=15132


----------



## BullsCH3 (2. Juni 2014)

hzN schrieb:


> Für die großen Jungs in XXL - für nur 25 €
> 
> 
> Shimano All Mountain XT MTB Shorts - schwarz/braun
> ...



Anscheinend schon alle weg.


----------



## seven21 (2. Juni 2014)

GORE Alp-X Shorts+ statt 169,95 nur 99,95 bei 21run http://www.21run.com/ru_de/shop/alp-x-shorts-1.html


----------



## Sascha_DH (6. Juni 2014)

Aldi Süd hat wieder ab Donnerstag, 12.06. 
Radlershort Sommer für 12,99 Euro (für Frauen auch kniebedeckendes Modell)
Radlershort für 7,99€
Rad-Regenjacken für 15,99€ (neonfarben) und
Radlerunterhemden und -hosen für je 6,99


----------



## RobBj123 (6. Juni 2014)

Northwave Extreme Tech Rennradschuhe für 129€ http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353727&pf_rd_i=301128


----------



## Loewe79 (14. Juni 2014)

40% auf alles mögliche, Vaude, Craft, Assos, Pearl Izumi, Löffler, usw

http://www.mysportworld.de/heisse-preise-fahrraeder-ausruestung/#herren|p1

Ab 70€ kein Versandkosten ;-)


----------



## tackleberry (19. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich vorgestern im Oakley Thread gepostet und ist evt. für einige interessant:

Die Half Jacket 2.0 XL gibt es gerade ohne polarisierende Gläser für 90 Euro bei Amazon. Mit polarisierenden Gläser kostet black / black 129 Euro.

Ohne
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007EN0G96/checkin-21/

Polarized
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B007EN0G9Q/checkin-21/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Templeton (20. Juni 2014)

Neuer Ergon Rucksack BA3 Evo Large Blau 2014 
40 Euro unter Neupreis und ca. 15 Euro unter dem günstigen Versandangebot zu verkaufen. 
Rucksack kann für ca. 30 Euro mit einem Protektor nachgerüstet werden.

Bei Interesse hier entlang: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301221214873

PS: Wenn ich mit diesem Hinweis gegen Forumsregeln verstosse bitte Beitrag löschen, dachte nur es wäre für interessant falls eh jemand gerade sucht.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (20. Juni 2014)

Bei Amazon gibt es die Alpina Brille Twist Four 2.0 VL+ für 49,95 + Versand....

http://www.amazon.de/ALPINA-Brille-...TF8&qid=1403299875&sr=1-2&keywords=alpina+vl+

Mfg Dirk


----------



## kreisbremser (22. Juni 2014)

regenjacke in s und m
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-regenjacke-300-id_8221311.html


----------



## anderson (24. Juni 2014)

Für die Mittelhessen lohnt sich derzeit mitunter der Besuch bei TK Maxx in Gießen. Es gibt Einzelstücke von Gore Bike-Wear, z.B. Tool Jacke, Phantom Jacke für um die 90 Euro, sowie diverse Active-Shell Sachen


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Juni 2014)

Brügelmann-Gutschein "PRESALE2935"
20 Euro auf das komplette Bekleidungs-Sortiment.
Mindestbestellwert 100 Euro.
Gültig bis 30.06.


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juni 2014)

Kali Avatar für 109 anstatt 229 Euro :
http://www.ironworkx.de/no_cache/ir...t]=212&cHash=6f49f5aa8ffce7fa10134229cc7a70c1


----------



## Templeton (1. Juli 2014)

Helm Troy Lee Design A1 deutlich reduziert, ab 109 Euro
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helm/TLD-Troy-Lee-Designs/Helm-Bauform/CrossCountry/AM/


----------



## Templeton (1. Juli 2014)

Helm Troy Lee Design A1 deutlich reduziert, ab 109 Euro
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helm/TLD-Troy-Lee-Designs/Helm-Bauform/CrossCountry/AM/


----------



## famagoer (3. Juli 2014)

Bei hibike gibt's zusätzlich 75% Rabatt auf Specialized Kleidung mit dem Code AG163/3A3Q-CQ1V-QITQ.


_______
Bei Fragen/Anregungen bitte den geeigneten Laber-Thread nutzen! 
Bei Gefallen "Daumen" drücken statt im Thread extra "Danke" zu sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4LL3R (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Specialized-Gutschein, hab mir gerade zwei Trikots und eine Jacke bestellt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mpmarv (3. Juli 2014)

famagoer schrieb:


> Bei hibike gibt's zusätzlich 75% Rabatt auf Specialized Kleidung mit dem Code AG163/3A3Q-CQ1V-QITQ.



Bei mir zieht er nichts vom RG-Betrag ab?!


----------



## P4LL3R (3. Juli 2014)

Gilt nur auf Artikel in diesem Bereich: http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5295bb31d589f/Specialized-Gutschein.html

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EmHaTe (3. Juli 2014)

Super Tipp mit den Speci-Klamotten !

Hose und Trikot für rund 37,-€ geschossen..


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Juli 2014)

Hey, erst vier Laberposts zu einer Aktion im Thread der für Schnapper da ist. Super. Hat sonst noch wer eine Hose gekauft? Bitte dringend mitteilen.

Heavy Duty Ellenbogenschoner in L für kleines Geld:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3992

Außerdem ONeal Trikot und 5.10 Hoodies in den weiteren Abgeboten.


----------



## haekel72 (3. Juli 2014)

Falscher thread, Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (3. Juli 2014)

Ergon Ba3 EVO Rucksack + 1 Jahr Bike-Magazin-Abo für 50 EUR:
https://www.delius-klasing.de/abonnement-service/auswahl/BIKE/Leserwerbung.22521.html
Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ergon-rucksack-ba3-evo.703711/


----------



## famagoer (4. Juli 2014)

Bei Hibike ausgewählte Hosen, Trikots und Helme -25% mit dem Code AG162/68U6-3NSU-DNSW

Einsteigen über www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n51becf2d2e4f2/25-Gutschein-fuer-Helme-Trikots-Hosen.html


----------



## donpope (9. Juli 2014)

Teilweise ein paar gute BUNTE Angebote dabei


----------



## Paincake (9. Juli 2014)

Evtl. nicht für jeden und nicht unbedingt zum Biken, aber dafür heute (09.07.) 50% auf alles mit Gutscheincode *WMGER2014*

www.bravado.de/


----------



## Schibbl (10. Juli 2014)

*Aktueller Aktion Code Gutschein Code bei Rad-Laden.de*
*
GUTSCHEIN Code Rabatt 10% auf alles*
*GUTSCHEIN Code db118d8f48 *
*gültig ab: 07.07.2014 gültig bis: 13.07.2014 
ab 100EURO Mindestbestellwert*


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Juli 2014)

Schibbl schrieb:


> *Aktueller Aktion Code Gutschein Code bei Rad-Laden.de*
> 
> *GUTSCHEIN Code Rabatt 10% auf alles*
> *GUTSCHEIN Code db118d8f48 *
> ...





Ich kenne kaum einen unseriöseren Laden als diesen!


----------



## milanp1000 (10. Juli 2014)

Viele wissen es wahrscheinlich schon aber trotzdem... 

Viele Angebote im Megastore in Bonn...

z.B.
*Bike Summer Blowout im Megastore und Online-Shop:*

*Alle Angebote gelten im Bike-Discount-Megastore Bonn und Online-Shop! Nur solange Vorrat reicht!*

*Bikewear*

*GORE BIKE WEAR POWER 2.0 TRIKOT STATT 89,95 €** JETZT NUR 39,95 €*
CRAFT PERFORMANCE BIKE GRAND TOUR – KURZARMTRIKOT STATT 89,95 €** JETZT NUR 49,95 €*
GORE BIKE WEAR PATH 2.0 AS ZO – WINDJACKE STATT 169,95 €** JETZT NUR 69,95 €
GORE BIKE WEAR POWER 3.0 – 3/4 HOSE MIT SITZPOLSTER STATT 119,95 €** JETZT NUR 49,95 €
LÖFFLER CROSS – DAMEN BIKE-TRIKOT STATT 69,95 €** JETZT NUR 34,95 €**

*HELME & SCHUHE*

*UVEX RACE 5 – RENNRADHELM STATT 199,95 €** JETZT NUR 120,- €*
GIRO GAUGE – MTB SCHUHE STATT 229,95 €** JETZT NUR 119,95 €*
GIRO ESPADA – DAMEN RENNRADSCHUH STATT 199,95 €** JETZT NUR 69,95 €**

*ENDURO*

*ALPINESTARS DROP – TRIKOT STATT 49,95 €** JETZT NUR 29,95 €*
ALPINA FULLFACE TITANIUM-RED STATT 99,95 €** JETZT NUR 59,95 €*
O´NEAL HELTER SKELTER – SHORTS STATT 89,90 €** JETZT 45,00 €*

*FASHION*

*MALOJA RUFOM. T-SHIRT STATT 24,95 €** JETZT NUR 10,00 €*
NAPAPIJRI AUBAIS DAMEN WESTE STATT 229,95 €** JETZT NUR: 109,- €*
NAPAPIJRI GOURDON DAMEN HEMD STATT 99,95 €** JETZT NUR 49,- €*
MALOJA UNIONM. JEANS STATT 115,00 €** JETZT NUR 59,00 €*
66°NORTH T-SHIRT STATT 39,00 €** JETZT NUR 20,- €*
NAPAPIJRI GAIK HEMD STATT 79,95 €** JETZT NUR 39,00 €**

*RUNNING*

*NIKE FREE 5.0 LAUFSCHUHE STATT 114,95** JETZT 69,95 €*
NIKE ZOOM TERRA KIGER LAUFSCHUHE STATT 139,95 €**JETZT NUR 79,95 €*
CRAFT COOL SINGLET STATT 29,95 €** JETZT 19,95 €*

Außerdem nur vor Ort z.B. viele Federgabeln...

Fox F32 Talas, 26″, Fit RLC, Kashima, 110-140mm, Postmount, 15mm Steckachse, tapered Steuerrohr gekürzt auf 17cm, 2013

*UVP: 1169,- €  Aktionspreis: 200,- €**





Fox F32 CTD, 26″, Rebound Adjust, 100mm, Postmount, Schnellspanner, tapered Steuerrohr gekürzt auf 21,5cm, 2012

*UVP: 799,- €  Aktionspreis: 200,- €**





Fox F32, 26″, Fit RL, 100mm, Postmount, Schnellspanner, tapered Steuerrohr gekürzt auf 16,7cm, 2013

*UVP: 929,- €  Aktionspreis: 200,- €**





Fox F32 Talas, 26″, Fit Remote, Kashima, 100mm, Postmount, 15mm Steckachse, tapered Steuerrohr gekürzt auf 18cm, Quick Release Remote Hebel, 2013

*UVP: 999,- €  Aktionspreis: 200,- €**





Rock Shox SID RLT, 26″, Motion Control, 100mm, Postmount, Schnellspanner, tapered Steuerrohr, 2013, ohne PopLoc Hebel

*UVP: 639,- €  Aktionspreis: 250,- €**





Rock Shox SID RLT Ti, 26″, Motion Control, 120mm, Postmount, 15mm Steckachse, 1 1/8″Steuerrohr, 2013,

*UVP: 729,- €  Aktionspreis: 299,- €**

- See more at: http://www.megastore.bike/deals/grosse-testgabel-aktion-biszu70prozentrabatt/#sthash.loWOeXqL.dpuf

Falls jemand was braucht und nicht in Bonn ist... Ich wollte eh bald noch mal hin und könnte bei Wunsch was schicken... 

LG, Milan


----------



## w3rd (11. Juli 2014)

POC Index DH in 9(M) 19,- http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/poc/poc-handschuh-index-dh-schwarz-weiss.html,a22993


----------



## moxrox (11. Juli 2014)

Da manche schlichter gehaltene Trikots vorziehen habe ich an euch gedacht, die Angebote hatte ich neulich gesehen.

DeMarchi Contour Plus Trikots Restposten für einen Pfifferling - werden für 10-12€ rausgehaun  .

* durchgehender Reissverschluss
* Rückentaschen + hintere Reissverschlußtasche

schwarz/weiss											 schwarz/titanium
http://tinyurl.com/q5bz2zq http://tinyurl.com/paf3jq8

schwarz/rot												schwarz/gelb (Frauen)
http://tinyurl.com/lp2gxqg http://tinyurl.com/q9adep9

schwarz/orange
http://tinyurl.com/mvejyqp


DeMarchi Contour Limited Edition Jersey - wird für 10-15€ verkauft
Ehemaliger Preis ca. 120€ (http://www.canyon.com/outlet/article.html?o=A1003982)

* Netzeinsätze an den Seiten und im Achselbereich
* durchgehender Reissverschluss
* Rückentaschen + hintere Reissverschlußtasche

schwarz/weiss										  
http://tinyurl.com/pe7fmrs

schwarz/blau
http://tinyurl.com/p7dw5m2

schwarz/rot
http://tinyurl.com/oc556j3


----------



## Derivator22 (14. Juli 2014)

hibike gewährt *25% Nachlass* auf _ausgewählte_ Produkte (Fullface-Helme, Trikots usw.) unter diesem Link

und außerdem ab 49€ Bestellwert *keine Versandkosten* mit diesem Gutschein

4thebike.de berechnet bis zum 27. Juli ebenfalls *keine Versandkosten*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (14. Juli 2014)

Günstiges ION Hosen, Protektoren etc bei outdoorbroker:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Bikeshort-Epic-Herren.html


----------



## BullsCH3 (14. Juli 2014)

Windweste für nurnoch 9,99 +Evtl Versand bei Tchibo.
leider nurnoch xl.
http://www.tchibo.de/laufweste-p400046759.html


----------



## bikers-fred-22 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub in diesem Forum scheiben die Inhaber kräftig mit (oder lassen) und machen Werbung für Sponsoren usw. sonst nichts, oder wurden hier viele Links gelöscht? 

So ist leider das Forum nichts wert


----------



## Baitman (16. Juli 2014)

Mindestens 50% Rabatt! Blowout bei bergzeit.de

http://www.bergzeit.de/blowout/?utm...m_medium=E-Mail&utm_campaign=y14_kw29_Blowout


----------



## Derivator22 (22. Juli 2014)

Dainese Protektoren (Kneeguard, EllbowGuard, Performance Short) je 15€ bzw. 19€

http://www.cnc-bike.de/index.php?cPath=45


----------



## famagoer (22. Juli 2014)

*Specialized Enduro Short* in schwarz als "Special Deal" bei HiBike um *€ 39,33*:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...dd15abe37/Specialized-Enduro-Short-black.html


----------



## .floe. (23. Juli 2014)

Ich schiebe das mal hier rein, kommt aus dem Teile und Zubehör Schnäppchen Thread:



Bikesen schrieb:


> Fox T-Shirts und Hoodys bereits ab 11€ im Ausverkauf
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/r-pm/clothingflashsale?f=4294956251&sort=pricelow


----------



## doodlez (23. Juli 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Ich schiebe das mal hier rein, kommt aus dem Teile und Zubehör Schnäppchen Thread:


cool muss ich nacher ma reinschaun


----------



## Guerill0 (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr gute Jacke für die suboptimale Witterung 

*Vaude Lierne Jacket Men's brook (2013) 74,99*
*http://www.campz.de/vaude-mens-lierne-jacket-brook-340794.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (25. Juli 2014)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Jacke für die suboptimale Witterung
> 
> *Vaude Lierne Jacket Men's brook (2013) 74,99*


Gibt's bei Amazon eventuell günstiger:
http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Lierne-Jacket-04497/dp/B00HGHYGGE


----------



## Red-Stone (26. Juli 2014)

Bei RCZ gibts 30% auf 661, ROYAL, URGE und MET. CODE: RCZROY
ROYAL Trikots gibts ab 5€. Hab schon bestellt.
Gilt bis morgen 00.00 Uhr.


----------



## Velo-X (27. Juli 2014)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> Bei RCZ gibts 30% auf 661, ROYAL, URGE und MET. CODE: RCZROY
> ROYAL Trikots gibts ab 5€. Hab schon bestellt.
> Gilt bis morgen 00.00 Uhr.



Habe nur mal bei einigen mir bekannten Artikeln nachgesehen. Da sind dann zum Teil UVPs angegeben die sogar 20% über den Herstellerangeben liegen! Das lässt den Rabatt dann natürlich groß erscheinen. Sehr unseriös sowas. Bei solchen Bauernfängern bestelle ich grundsätzlich nicht. Da ist sogar der örtliche Händler günstiger.
Das Angebot mit den Royal Trikots ab €5,- ist natürlich ein echtes Angebot und auch vorrätig.


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Juli 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Habe nur mal bei einigen mir bekannten Artikeln nachgesehen. Da sind dann zum Teil UVPs angegeben die sogar 20% über den Herstellerangeben liegen! Das lässt den Rabatt dann natürlich groß erscheinen. Sehr unseriös sowas. Bei solchen Bauernfängern bestelle ich grundsätzlich nicht. Da ist sogar der örtliche Händler günstiger.
> Das Angebot mit den Royal Trikots ab €5,- ist natürlich ein echtes Angebot und auch vorrätig.



Ähem, wenn das stimmt, was du da sagst, dann ist das mehr als nur unseriös. UVP ist ganz klar herstellerseitig und wird dem Handel als Preisempfehlung weitergeben, was er vom Endkunden verlangen könnte.
Mit einer "Fake UVP" suggeriert der Händler, dass der Hersteller diese UVP habe verlauten lassen...

Edit.: Shit, das sollte in den Laberthread...


----------



## Deleted 58680 (31. Juli 2014)

Windjacke in gruen/schwarz fuer 10 Euro: http://www.ebay.de/itm/200777976798


----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2014)

Race Face Ambush Shorts Schwarz in XXL für 51€
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00BJ0EW5O/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon87 (4. August 2014)

UVEX Sportstyle 108, mit Wechselgläsern ab 32,32 €
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00F3BX9Q8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Sonst erst ab 55 € zu finden.


----------



## Denyodp (6. August 2014)

Radunterwäsche Langarm-Funktionsshirt 5 Herren B'TWIN: 6,90 € statt 19,90 €
www.decathlon.de/radunterwasche-langarm-funktionsshirt-5-herren-id_8217434.html

Ich habe mir gestern drei dieser Shirts gekauft. Machen einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Ich selbst habe es beim Sport (Tennis, Fussball, MTB, Joggen) immer gerne etwas Wärmer an den Armen. Bzw. ich mag es nicht wenn kühler Wind über die verschwitzten Arme weht. Mich stört das irgendwie. Die Shirts sind dünn, fühlen sich sehr weich an. Ist nicht so ein Trikot Stoff, sondern irgendwie eher in Richtung normaler T-Shirt Stoff. Sie fallen wohl relativ klein aus. Normalerweise trage ich L, bei den Shirts habe ich aber XL gewählt. Ich denke für die Übergangszeit zum Winter hin eine gute Anschaffung.


----------



## xrated (8. August 2014)

In der Bucht gibts grad sehr günstig O'Neal Fury und Oozy Fullface (60-70) sowie O'Neal mx Shirts (ab 20) und Handschuhe (ab 13).


----------



## donpope (8. August 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> In der Bucht gibts grad sehr günstig O'Neal Fury und Oozy Fullface (60-70) sowie O'Neal mx Shirts (ab 20) und Handschuhe (ab 13).


Link?


----------



## xrated (9. August 2014)

Einfach O'Neal Oozy eingeben, dann siehste es schon.


----------



## tackleberry (12. August 2014)

Ich suche ne coole Badehose. Irgendwelche Tipps? Größe ist L. 

*edit*

Ups, dachte ich war im Laberthread. Bitte löschen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. August 2014)

Für Gesuche gibts nen Extrathread!


----------



## BiNo (13. August 2014)

HIBKE Hotdeal
SPECIALIZED Trail-Shorts 29€ Versandfrei

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52610a18214b4/HIBIKE-HotDeal-SPECIALIZED-Trail-Shorts.html

HOTDEAL nicht mehr Lieferbar, bei Bestellung noch auf Lager danach im Zulauf gewesen und jetzt nicht mehr Lieferbar... Geiler Hotdeal


----------



## NewK (13. August 2014)

Schon wieder Shorts... lange Hosen gibt´s von Specialized gar nicht, oder?


----------



## Koelschbloot (13. August 2014)

Hier die Specialized BG Radiator in XXL für 15,99 - musste direkt zuschlagen. 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...iator-Handschuhe-lang-Gr-XXL-black-white.html

Habe vorher die Alpinestars Gravity über Amaz... bestellt, aber die sind in XL viel zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votec-cougar (17. August 2014)

VAUDE Skit Short für 45€ statt 90€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52fc94fc2ce5f/HIBIKE-QuickDeal01.html



VAUDE Softshell für 89€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...1/VAUDE-Jacke-Prio-Softshell-Gr-M-canary.html



PEARL Trikots für 45€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52fc94fec7465/HIBIKE-QuickDeal03.html


----------



## votec-cougar (17. August 2014)

VAUDE Skit Short für 45€ statt 90€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52fc94fc2ce5f/HIBIKE-QuickDeal01.html



VAUDE Softshell für 89€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...1/VAUDE-Jacke-Prio-Softshell-Gr-M-canary.html



PEARL Trikots für 45€

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n52fc94fec7465/HIBIKE-QuickDeal03.html


----------



## Loewe79 (17. August 2014)

O'neal Sinner Knieschonner in M und L für 49€:

http://fun-corner.de/index.php/de/O-Neal-Sinner-Knee-Guard/c-WG001023/a-A017812


----------



## Moga (19. August 2014)

Oakley Radarlock Photochromic für nur 190€ statt 230€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B007EN0N12&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Phantom 2.0 Windstopper Soft Shell ab 90€ statt 180€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B0079TPYA6&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


VAUDE Herren Jacke Men's Windoo Jacket  ab 36€ statt 90€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B009PZH5N6&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


Odlo Herren Funktionsjacke Radsport Jacket Hardshell Gore-Tex Active Molina ab 150€ statt 250€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B00EYFQVUK&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Shorts Plaster Ultra Shorts+ ab 42€ statt 86€.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B000PIX4ZU&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Tights Inner+  ab 20€ statt 40€.


http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B0097A349I&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


----------



## P4LL3R (22. August 2014)

Bei HiBike gibts jetzt wieder einmal einige gute Angebote (Lagerräumung): http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n4aa7daea73da8/Lagerraeumung.html


----------



## kreisbremser (24. August 2014)

und wieder hibike...
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rl-Izumi-Jacke-Elite-Barrier-white-black.html
pearl izumi windjacke für 25€ statt 80€.


----------



## Denyodp (25. August 2014)

Decathlon B´Twin MTB Short 500 für 9,90 € statt 19,90 €
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-ohne-innenhose-herren-id_8299222.html


----------



## Moga (26. August 2014)

2 Regenjacken zu nem guten Preis!
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B00814Z7JQ&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B00B35PT1G&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


----------



## NewK (26. August 2014)

Fahrrad-Unterhemd LS 500 B'TWIN im Store selbst für 12,90 EUR und Fahrrahdsocken 500 Winer B'TWIN für 1,90 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juicer666 (27. August 2014)

Nope, schau mal mit dem keepa plugin den Preisverlauf an. Deine amazon Schnäppchen sind im Regelfall gar keine ... .


Moga schrieb:


> 2 Regenjacken zu nem guten Preis!
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B00814Z7JQ&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B00B35PT1G&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


----------



## Moga (27. August 2014)

Billiger als in den meisten anderen Online-Shops. Trifft halt nicht immer auf alle größen zu.


----------



## Moga (1. September 2014)

GORE BIKE WEAR Beinlinge Universal Windstopper Soft Shell ab 29 statt 52.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B009LDWOYW&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21

GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Shorts Plaster Ultra Shorts+ ab 42 statt 85.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...N=B000PIX4ZU&linkCode=as2&tag=facebook0788-21


----------



## donpope (1. September 2014)

Vielleicht braucht jemand nen neuen Helm http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Helme/Super-Helm-Titan-Red-Star-Special-Edition.html 89,-€


----------



## dragonjackson (1. September 2014)

ach, ne... jetzt hab ich den tagelang überall gesucht und von evans bikes aus UK bestellt


----------



## mtbfee (2. September 2014)

Auf Amazon gibts die hier:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=biketags

mtb-news Leute erhalten 20 Euro Nachlass so ging es mir mit der Kölner Bude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpope (4. September 2014)

mtbfee schrieb:


> Auf Amazon gibts die hier:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=biketags
> 
> mtb-news Leute erhalten 20 Euro Nachlass so ging es mir mit der Kölner Bude.


Bei Abholung oder haste das irgendwo in der Bestellung vernerkt?


----------



## donpope (4. September 2014)

mtbfee schrieb:


> Auf Amazon gibts die hier:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/s/ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=biketags
> 
> mtb-news Leute erhalten 20 Euro Nachlass so ging es mir mit der Kölner Bude.


Bei Abholung oder haste das irgendwo in der Bestellung vernerkt?


----------



## SofusCorn (8. September 2014)

O'Neal Sinner Knee Guard - 45 EUR (idealo: ab 65)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Oneal/Knieschoner-VOLT-unisex-schwarz.html
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2312659_-sinner-knee-guard-o-neal.html


----------



## kreisbremser (8. September 2014)

Giro Phase in blau für 55€ statt uvp 89
http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Phase-Fahrrad-Helm-blau/dp/B00GMKAY08

oder hier für 59€ + 4€ Versand
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/giro-phase-allround-helm-127563/wg_id-134


----------



## Mzungu (9. September 2014)

Unsere TK Maxx Filiale in Hannover hatte gestern den POC Trabek für 59,- Euro. Vielleicht gibt es das Angebot in anderen Filialen auch.


----------



## Asko2709 (10. September 2014)

Ich habe gestern Mittag Fullfinger-Handschuhe von Chiba in der Bucht bestellt.
Heute sind diese gekommen und ich bin zunächsteinmal zufrieden.
Kosten nur 22,90€, und der Versand ist inklusive!
Das Preisschild von 34,90 hängt noch dran.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHIBA-Rider-..._Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item485bf544c0

Auf der HP sind es 20,90 zzgl. Versand
https://www.bikes2race.de
Chiba Rider 30701


----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2014)

Asko2709 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Mittag Fullfinger-Handschuhe von Chiba in der Bucht bestellt.


Ich hab den Weissen, die grünen Kunststoffaufsätze waren nach der ersten Wäsche beige.


----------



## seventy7 (12. September 2014)

Beim www.outdoor-broker.de gibt es ab heute diverse Artikel von Ion (bis zu 30% reduziert).


----------



## rattinio_ks (12. September 2014)

Bitte checken! Lange Hose z.B: für 70€	http://www.fahrrad.de/alpinestars.html?T=44_03_00124_01_01_3714


----------



## MucPaul (12. September 2014)

Am 26. und 27 Sept. 2014 ist großer Räumungsverkauf bei Bergzeit
Ort: Freiheiz bei der Donnersberger Brücke.

http://www.bergzeit.de/magazin/blowout-muc/

*50.000 Outdoor-Produkte von 300 Markenherstellern müssen raus. In einem zweitägigen Sonderverkauf im Freiheiz München räumen wir am 26. und 27. September 2014 beim Bergzeit Blowout unser Lager. *





Am 26. und 27. September 2014 wird die Freiheizhalle in München zum Mekka für outdoorbegeisterte Schnäppchenjäger. Es warten 50.000 Outdoor-Produkte mit bis zu 80 Prozent Rabatt! | Foto: Freiheiz

Am* 26. und 27. September 2014* verwandelt sich das *Freiheiz* nahe der Donnersbergerbrücke in ein Paradies für outdoorbegeisterte Schnäppchenjäger. *50.000 Artikel* aus den Bereichen Klettern/Bergsport, Freeriden, Wandern und Mountainbiken müssen raus. Allein im Schuhbereich warten über 1.000 Paar Berg-, Wander-, und Kletterschuhe.

Beim Bergzeit Blowout wandern in einem zweitägigen Sonderverkauf Markenprodukte von Top-Herstellern wie Haglöfs, Salewa, Ortovox, Mammut, Arc’teryx, Meindl, Icebreaker, Norrona und vielen mehr mit bis zu *80 Prozent Rabatt* über die Ladentheke. Egal ob Du also neue Wintersport-Bekleidung für die anstehende Skisaison brauchst, nach dem Sommer neue Wanderschuhe fällig sind oder Du einfach nur Lust auf Gelegenheits-Shopping hast – vorbeischauen und stöbern lohnt sich in jedem Fall!

Und keine Sorge: die Freiheizhalle wird durch unser *Refill*-Team *laufend mit frischer Blowout-Ware nachbestückt*, so dass auch noch den ganzen Samstag über mit *sensationellen Schnäppchen* zu rechnen ist.

*


Bergzeit Blowout: Wann & wo?*
Zu finden ist die Freiheizhalle am Reiner-Werner-Fassbinder-Platz 1 in 80636 München, unweit der Donnersbergerbrücke, wo alle Münchner S-Bahnen Halt machen. Los geht der Bergzeit Blowout an den beiden Sonderverkaufstagen jeweils ab 10 Uhr vormittags. Ladenschluss ist Freitags um 20 Uhr, Samstags um 15 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airflyer (13. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Anbei ein link zu den poc knieschoner, glaube der preis ist ganz gut
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003EV...165_QL70&qid=1410629976&sr=8-4#ref=mp_s_a_1_4


----------



## stanleydobson (13. September 2014)

Bei amazon gibts viele platzangst klamotten viel billiger...manche sachen fast 40-50% reduziert zur uvp


----------



## sp00n82 (17. September 2014)

661 Recon Stealth Helm schwarz in beiden Größen für 63€. In weiß nur in L.
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00EZNEI9C/


----------



## psijc (18. September 2014)

661 Filter  Schuh 40 Euro NP 65 Euro
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/661-filter-shoe/rp-prod72353


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. September 2014)

Craft Bikeshort mit Polster - Sehr gute Tourenhose.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...oose-fit-shorts-mit-polster-158895/wg_id-1736

Auch in anderen Farben erhältlich.
Habe ich mir letztens gekauft. Die Größentabelle des Herstellers stimmt. Der Stoff ist super luftig und raschelt nicht. Die Passform ist gut, allerdings fallen die Beine etwas kurz aus. Wer Shorts bis zum Knie will, muss andere kaufen.
Die Innenhose hat recht enge Beinabschlüsse, was beim Fahren aber nicht stört. Mir fällt das eher auf, wenn ich nicht auf dem Bike sitze. Das Sitzpolster fühlt sich nach einfachem Schaumstoff an und erzeugt abseits des Sattels ein windelartiges Gefühl. Insgesamt ist das Polster aber sehr bequem, auch für lange Touren. Matschflecken werden in der Waschmaschine auch einfach abgewaschen (leider nicht selbstverständlich).


----------



## kommaklar (18. September 2014)

Urge AllMountain Helm 74.49€ bei chainreactioncycles.com

Hier gleich mal ein Bild von meinem;


----------



## SofusCorn (18. September 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Craft Bikeshort mit Polster - Sehr gute Tourenhose.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...oose-fit-shorts-mit-polster-158895/wg_id-1736
> 
> Auch in anderen Farben erhältlich.



blau (3..2..1.. meins ) http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-performance-bike-loose-fit-shorts-mit-polster-158891
grün gelb http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-performance-bike-loose-fit-shorts-mit-polster-158893

Für Damen gibt es noch eine 5 EUR günstigere Variante davon und generell gibt auch die Active Version ohne Polster (?) mit 39 EUR recht günstig.

edit: wurde auch bei mtb-news damals getestet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/21/hosentest-shorts-von-craft-qloom-triple2-im-fahrbericht/


----------



## seven21 (22. September 2014)

Gore Alp-X 2.0 Bibtights short+
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gore-ALP-X-2...tt-169-95-jetzt-84-99-Groesse-M-/221549803843

Haben gerade erst den Testsieg im MTB-Magazin abgeräumt. Sind gerade eigentlich fast überall ausverkauft. Hier für 84,99 anstatt 169,--. Verkäufer hat im Shop auch noch andere Größen und andere Gore Modelle wie die 
Gore Oxygen für 79,99 anstatt 159,95
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gore-Oxygen-...t-159-95-jetzt-79-99-Groesse-XL-/261600911736


----------



## tec8500 (22. September 2014)

IXS Fahrradhose Arius DH Hose kostet normal 129,95

bei Amazon ab 69,22
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00FQFH4TE/...de=df0&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B00FQFH4TE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seventy7 (23. September 2014)

Versch. FiveTen-Schuhe (bis zu -50%): http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/FiveTen/


----------



## Red-Stone (23. September 2014)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Urge AllMountain Helm 74.49€ bei chainreactioncycles.com



Gibts hier noch etwas günstiger (69.90€ plus Transport): http://www.probikeshop.net/mtb/bekl...earch=1&manId=153&page=1&order=asc&search=201


----------



## haekel72 (23. September 2014)

Qloom Hoodie Burrowa, feines teil für 69,95€, NP.: 125 - 139,95€, Versandkostenfrei
http://www.vexario-shop.de/produkte/6555311/?aid=A071000007&gclid=CJvR17yg98ACFesBwwod77MAXQ


----------



## fone (23. September 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Craft Bikeshort mit Polster - Sehr gute Tourenhose.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...oose-fit-shorts-mit-polster-158895/wg_id-1736
> 
> ...


hatte die auch bestellt, schöne hose echt klasse, aber wegen der innenhose hab ich sie wieder zurückgeschickt. ich hab wirklich keine kräftigen beine, aber ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen damit zu fahren.  größe war eh schon großzügig.


----------



## toastet (23. September 2014)

seventy7 schrieb:


> Versch. FiveTen-Schuhe (bis zu -50%): http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/FiveTen/



dazu vllt auch noch die bei hibike (http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5416f40749de7/Five-Ten-Schuhe.html), da gibts auch noch das t-shirt (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...arm-Herren-T-Shirt-Tee-dark-grey-heather.html) gratis dazu, einfach mit in den korb legen (bis 25.9.)


----------



## SofusCorn (23. September 2014)

Das 5.10 T-shirt ist unglaublich langweilig gestaltet... Schade drum.
Irgendwie ist bei mir der Outdoor broker newsletter kaputt. Ich bekomme keinen mehr. Aktivieren hilft auch nichts. Sonst kenn ich das eher als umgekehrtes Problem bei Newslettern... Das Problem habe ich seit die ihren Shop umgestellt haben.

@fone Ja, die Innenhose ist ziemlich eng an den Beinen. Ich hab die Hose in XL gekauft und mich schon gewundert. Besonders weils bei einer separat gekauften Craft Innenhose nicht so schlimm war. Die kurze Hose selbst ist dafür an den Beinen sogar eher recht "schlabberig" geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> @fone Ja, die Innenhose ist ziemlich eng an den Beinen. Ich hab die Hose in XL gekauft und mich schon gewundert. Besonders weils bei einer separat gekauften Craft Innenhose nicht so schlimm war. Die kurze Hose selbst ist dafür an den Beinen sogar eher recht "schlabberig" geschnitten.



Ich hatte vorher schon eine solche. Top zufrieden, auch mit dem Polster.
Die Innenhose paßt mir super, sowie die ganze Hose an sich.
Ich habe eher dicke Oberschenkel.
Aber die kneift und zwickt nicht.
Rundum happy, habe mir nochmal 2 geholt. Passen ebenfalls.
Auch die Innenhose.
Ist genau gleich groß wie meine alte hier.

Danke nochmals für den Link 

Achja: Die Hose selber ist eher schlabberig, das stimmt. Aber gerade das finde ich richtig gut.


----------



## haekel72 (25. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Das 5.10 T-shirt ist unglaublich langweilig gestaltet... Schade drum.
> Irgendwie ist bei mir der Outdoor broker newsletter kaputt. Ich bekomme keinen mehr. Aktivieren hilft auch nichts. Sonst kenn ich das eher als umgekehrtes Problem bei Newslettern... Das Problem habe ich seit die ihren Shop umgestellt haben.
> 
> @fone Ja, die Innenhose ist ziemlich eng an den Beinen. Ich hab die Hose in XL gekauft und mich schon gewundert. Besonders weils bei einer separat gekauften Craft Innenhose nicht so schlimm war. Die kurze Hose selbst ist dafür an den Beinen sogar eher recht "schlabberig" geschnitten.





damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher schon eine solche. Top zufrieden, auch mit dem Polster.
> Die Innenhose paßt mir super, sowie die ganze Hose an sich.
> Ich habe eher dicke Oberschenkel.
> Aber die kneift und zwickt nicht.
> ...


Ab in den Laberthread Bitte!


----------



## Schibbl (25. September 2014)

Thor Spectrum S14 Handschuhe für 13,80€. Viele Farben.
Nicht von von dem angezeigten Preis von 15,96€ irritieren lassen. Bei Auswahl einer Größe werden weitere 2,16€ abgezogen.


----------



## donpope (26. September 2014)

Fox BlowOut bei Hibike http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n4ec637ec7f4ae/FOX-MTB-Bekleidung-reduziert.html

alles 50%


----------



## tec8500 (28. September 2014)

bei Aldi Süd gibt es ab Montag wieder Crane Kleidung

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-29-september/

was haltet Ihr von der Kleidung?


----------



## Patensen (28. September 2014)

tec8500 schrieb:


> bei Aldi Süd gibt es ab Montag wieder Crane Kleidung
> 
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-29-september/
> 
> was haltet Ihr von der Kleidung?



Falscher Thread und deine Frage wird mit der Suchfunktion beantwortet!


----------



## wildermarkus (2. Oktober 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/herren-helme/marke-ixs

Helm IXS Trail


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2014)

Platzangst Snakebite in S für 55€: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JN837J6/

Bei Platzangst fallen die Größen eine Nummer kleiner aus als bei anderen (also eigentlich M).
Ich hab das Vorgängermodell, super bequeme Hose, ziemlich robust und würde mir sie für den Preis auf jeden Fall nochmal holen. Leider brauche ich XS.


----------



## bobons (2. Oktober 2014)

Dann nimm doch die Trailside in XS, ist auch ein Schnapper: http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Her..._sim_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CSKVBTBHJX8R21HGFWQ


----------



## Schibbl (7. Oktober 2014)

Pearl Izumi Elite III und Pearl Izumi Race II Rennrad-Schuhe für 80€
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n533d3586b7d5e/HIBIKE-HotDeal-Pearl-Izumi-Rennradschuhe.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slrzo (7. Oktober 2014)

Amazon haut gerade wieder vor allem kleine Größen von Gore Bike Wear Produkten raus. Scheint etwa der halbe Preis zu sein. 
Wem Größe S passt kann gute Schnapper machen, z.B. Gore Fusion 2.0 Jacke für glaub 110,- Euro.
In anderen Größen verfügbar ist das Base Layer Thermo Shirt für 30 Euro: www.amazon.de/Herren-Shirt-Layer-Thermo-UTSMEN990008/dp/B0052KEUI6


----------



## moxrox (7. Oktober 2014)

Jeantex "Arles" Regenjacke mit FELT Beschriftung - Größe XXL

Material: Jeantex 3000
Belüftungen an den Seiten

€34,90

Die Regenjacke wurde recht gut bewertet in den "Tour Magazin" Foren und wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Felt-Jeantex...Sport_Radsport_Bekleidung&hash=item58b4b08bd2


----------



## spectraler (10. Oktober 2014)

hibike haut gerade Klamotten von Gore und Craft raus, zB. Shorts mit 50-60% Rabatt ...


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Oktober 2014)

wo ist der Link ?? 
bei Hibike ist nur was von Shimano zu lesen


----------



## Derivator22 (11. Oktober 2014)

Glaub er meint den Summer Sale. Schaust bei dem Banner auf der hibike-Startseite. Da kannst du switchen und kommst zum Summer Sale.


----------



## Maledivo (12. Oktober 2014)

POC Protector Joint VPD Elbow

Amazon in L um 50 % rediziert - 39,98 € inkl. Versand

http://www.amazon.de/POC-Protektor-...3118397&sr=8-1&keywords=poc+ellbogenprotektor


----------



## spectraler (13. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wo ist der Link ??
> bei Hibike ist nur was von Shimano zu lesen


...soll ich dir jetzt für 10 Hosen einen Link einstellen, oder schaffst du es allein auf "Radbekleidung-Hosen-kurze Hosen"zu klicken?  ...und dann noch den Filter für Hersteller Craft und Gore zu setzen! sollte eigentlich jeder selbst hinbekommen, den Shop habe ich ja benannt!

In deiner Signatur steht *..aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden !!!* kling interessant.....


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Oktober 2014)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...soll ich dir jetzt für 10 Hosen einen Link einstellen, oder schaffst du es allein auf "Radbekleidung-Hosen-kurze Hosen"zu klicken?  ...und dann noch den Filter für Hersteller Craft und Gore zu setzen! sollte eigentlich jeder selbst hinbekommen, den Shop habe ich ja benannt!
> 
> In deiner Signatur steht *..aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden !!!* kling interessant.....




http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n4aa7daea73da8/Endless-Summer-50-Rabatt-auf-aktuelle-BikeWear.html

so einfach


----------



## spectraler (14. Oktober 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n4aa7daea73da8/Endless-Summer-50-Rabatt-auf-aktuelle-BikeWear.html
> 
> so einfach


...na siehst du, geht doch! Jetzt wirst du auch deiner Signatur gerecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Han-S (14. Oktober 2014)

O'Neal Madass Jacket (Protektorenjacke) für 115,99€

http://www.bike24.de/p110537.html


----------



## Baitman (16. Oktober 2014)

Bei outdoor Broker ist gerade ne Sonderaktion mit Bontrager:

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Bontrager/


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Oktober 2014)

Gore Tool Softshell für 99 Euro:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/gore/gore-bike-wear-windschutzjacke-tool-so-schwarz.html,a23820

leider nur in L


----------



## Feltz2009 (21. Oktober 2014)

nicht nur in L unten rechts auswählen und in den Warenkorb. xl und xxl geht auch kein Problem


----------



## J.O.MPG (21. Oktober 2014)

Alpinestars Klamotten der letzten Saison sehr günstig zu haben bei Biekeunit.

http://www.bikeunit.de/alpinestars.html


----------



## dragonjackson (21. Oktober 2014)

J.O.MPG schrieb:


> Alpinestars Klamotten der letzten Saison sehr günstig zu haben bei Biekeunit.
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/alpinestars.html



Sorry, das sind relativ normale Preise für Alpinestars. Bikunit & Co. (Fahrrad.de, etc) erhöhen den Preis immer auf UVP wenn sie einen "sale" machen und sind dabei noch 5-10% über ihren "normalen" Preisen. Aufgrund solcher Geschichten, kaufe ich dort auch nicht mehr ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeMischel1985 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann auch nur von Fahrrad.de abraten, habe dort im "Sale" eine Hose von alpinestars gekauft, nach dem ersten waschen ist mir aufgefallen dass auf der linken seite ein riesenloch ist wo sich der kleber gelöst hat, das ist jetzt 4 wochen her, anstatt mir ersatz zu schicken bestehen die darauf dass ich warte bis alpinestars ihre prüfung an der Hose abgeschlossen hat. Nie wieder Fahrrad.de....


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Oktober 2014)

Und was hat das in diesem Faden zu suchen?


----------



## J.O.MPG (21. Oktober 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Sorry, das sind relativ normale Preise für Alpinestars. Bikunit & Co. (Fahrrad.de, etc) erhöhen den Preis immer auf UVP wenn sie einen "sale" machen und sind dabei noch 5-10% über ihren "normalen" Preisen. Aufgrund solcher Geschichten, kaufe ich dort auch nicht mehr ein!



 War mir so nicht bewusst, aber nach reichlichem Vergleichen fällt mir das auch auf - Guter Einwand!


----------



## Bench (23. Oktober 2014)

Bei Rose gibts 5/10 Freerider für 79,90
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/five-ten-freerider-schuhe/aid:627990

Das ist nun noch kein Schnäppchen, aber die haben gerade 10% auf Schuh-Pedal-Kombinationen.


> Bei gleichzeitigem Kauf von Schuh und Systempedal sparst
> du 10% Rabatt. Einfach deine Wunschkombi auswählen, beide Artikel in den
> Warenkorb packen. Der Rabatt wird direkt im Warenkorb abgezogen!


Also ein Saint Pedal für 39,90 dazu, dann kost der Freerider 71,96 und das Saint-Pedal 35,96. (Wird im Warenkorb automatisch abgezogen)

Vielleicht immer noch kein Superschnäppchen, aber jeder Euro zählt.


----------



## bikebecker (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Globetrotter Outlet in Frankfurt am Main hat Five Ten für 59,95 im Angebot.
Gruß bikebeker


----------



## Asrael (25. Oktober 2014)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Globetrotter Outlet in Frankfurt am Main hat Five Ten für 59,95 im Angebot.
> Gruß bikebeker


Weißt du welche?


----------



## bikebecker (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe den Ascent gekauft, aber es sind noch andere Modelle vorrätig, aber welche genau weiß ich leider nicht.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Rolf1962 (25. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Hifly (27. Oktober 2014)

Hier sind einige nette Angebote von BBB, fast immer mit 3 Gläsern und Case

http://www.bike-onlineshop.de/epages...archString=bbb


----------



## woswoasiwos (28. Oktober 2014)

SPECIALIZED Radiator Handschuhe - 19€ 

Tolle Handschuhe, hab sie selber und bin sehr zufrieden (andere auch siehe SuFu).
Gilt für Newsletterkunden:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n...BG-Radiator-Handschuhe-im-HIBIKE-HotDeal.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (30. Oktober 2014)

Mal eine generelle Info - bei bike-discount.de ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Preise der herrabgesetzten Kleidung teilweise von einem auf den anderen Tag schwanken. Ist mir vor allem bei Gore Bike Wear aufgefallen.


----------



## Schibbl (30. Oktober 2014)

SixSixOne 661 Comp Fullface Helm in allen Größen und Farbkombinationen für 57,59€ mit Code *EXTEN*


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bei Amazon gibts den Helm in einigen Varianten auch für <60€. Lieferung ebenfalls aus England.


----------



## SeppmitS (31. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit, ziemlich reduzierte Alpinestars Protektoren derzeit bei Brügelmann im Angebot:

*Alpinestars Moab Knee Guard black/white (2014) : hier nur L/XL
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...tars-moab-knee-guard-schwarzweiss/295559.html*​ 
*Alpinestars Moab Elbow Guard black/white (2014): hier alle Größen*
*http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/protektoren/alpinestars-moab-elbow-protector-schwarzweiss/295505.html*​


----------



## Schibbl (2. November 2014)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/one-industries-conflict-knieschoner/rp-prod117679 One Industries Conflict Knee Pads 23,39€ mit Code EXTEN


----------



## donpope (2. November 2014)

Ab kommenden Donnerstag bei Aldi Nord, Rückenprotektoren für 29 Euro


----------



## SveLil (4. November 2014)

Ab nächste Woche bei Tchibo, Rückenprotektor (mit SasTec) für 50€
http://www.tchibo.de/rueckenprotektor-weste-p400059004.html


----------



## Asrael (4. November 2014)

Wie kommst du auf SasTec? Da steht nur was von memory foam


----------



## SveLil (4. November 2014)

Das Bild vom Protektor ist von SasText, da kann man das sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSKD (4. November 2014)

im aktuellen louis-prospekt gibts nen funktionsunterwäsche satz (long sleeve + lange unterhose) für nen 10er.


----------



## pacechris (7. November 2014)

Die sachen von Louis sind toll, hab ich mir schon letztes Jahr bei der Aktion gekauft.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2014)

14. und 19.11. ist wieder Stadler Rabatttag (20%).


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2014)

Und hier noch der Schein dazu....


----------



## dunkelbunt (11. November 2014)

Gilt übrigens auch für Bestellungen


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2014)

Woher weisst du das und wie kann man diesen dann nutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. November 2014)

Kann man da auch Reinigungspersonal kaufen?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Woher weisst du das und wie kann man diesen dann nutzen?


Zum Bestellen vor Ort - nicht im Netz.
Also sein neues Trek Fuel-Ex 26" aus 2014 am Freitag bestellen und 20% sparen...


----------



## seventy7 (11. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Bestellen vor Ort - nicht im Netz.
> Also sein neues Trek Fuel-Ex 26" aus 2014 am Freitag bestellen und 20% sparen...


Wärst Du hier ggf. günstiger: http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Trek-Fuel-EX-8-26-2014/c-WG000009/a-A011470


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2014)

Ah jetzt ja....

Bekleidungsschnäppchen

ONEAL Hose Element FR Schwarz/Grün 28/44 für 23,80 € plus Versand
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=4981


----------



## Gummiadler (11. November 2014)

Wem passt denn die Größe?


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2014)

Wahrs. dem oder derjenigen die auch den 5.10 Karver in 40 tragen kann....

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=9671


----------



## diri3l (13. November 2014)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Und hier noch der Schein dazu....
> Anhang anzeigen 334932




Das heißt ich druck mir einfach den Wisch aus und bekomme da morgen 20%?


----------



## bobons (13. November 2014)

Jupp!


----------



## Mzungu (13. November 2014)

Den musst du meines Wissens nach nicht mal ausdrucken. Letztes Jahr hat man einfach an der Kasse auf alles 20% bekommen (außer den Ausnahmen natürlich) und musste nix vorlegen. Hab für meine NW Artic GTX Winterschuhe unter 160,- bezahlt.


----------



## votec-cougar (14. November 2014)

...und wie läuft das im Online Shop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (14. November 2014)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> ...und wie läuft das im Online Shop?


Gar nicht.


----------



## famagoer (14. November 2014)

Hier nochmal im Original:

Für *Zweirad-Stadler* der Gutschein zu den beiden -20%-Tagen heute und Mittwoch, 19. Nov., zum Ausdrucken auf A5:

Hier der Link zum Link, direkter PDF-Link geht wohl hier nicht:
http://www.huebis-laufforum.de/3515...0-rabatt-auf-fast-alles-t104153.html#p1038774


----------



## Mzungu (14. November 2014)

Ich erwähne es nochmal: Man braucht den Wisch nicht. Man bekommt an dem Tag einfach so die 20% an der Kasse verrechnet.


----------



## Dinocek (18. November 2014)

five ten Danny MacAskill edition für 49€ bei hibike:


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Macaskill-Schuhe-MTB-black-blue-Mod-2014.html


----------



## rattinio_ks (18. November 2014)

das ist günstig!


----------



## stanleydobson (18. November 2014)

jep leider ne nummer zu groß falls alle 510 gleich ausfallen


----------



## clemsi (21. November 2014)

Platzangst, heute 40% auf alles: http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## dragonjackson (21. November 2014)

.


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> ??? wo?!
> Ups, jetzt kommts...



Gutscheincode: blkfriday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federkern (23. November 2014)

Renner hat 22% auf Softshelljacken
http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/outdoor-renner


----------



## sp00n82 (23. November 2014)

Grad erst unter dem ganzen Amazon Beipackzettelspam entdeckt:
20% auf ausgewählte Artikel, auch Sportbekleidung: http://www.amazon.de/winter20

Gilt bis zum 30. November.


----------



## .floe. (26. November 2014)

Urge All Mountain Helmet bei CRC im Black Friday Sale für 52,50€ inkl. Versand:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/urge-allmountain-helm/rp-prod109540


----------



## MTBing (30. November 2014)

Bei Bike Discount gibt es gerade einen Christmas Sale: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/christmas-sale-8

Rabatthöhe ist unterschiedlich, aber es ist einiges dabei. Hab mir gerade eine GORE Bike Wear ALP-X 2.0 Gore-Tex® AS Jacke für 169,95€ gesichert (UVP 259,95€, einige Stores bieten die für 199,95€ an)


----------



## SveLil (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei Jehle im Adventskalender: http://www.jehlebikes.de/oneal-trailguard-fr-knieprotektor-schwarz.html#thumb
ONeal Trailguard FR für 15€ statt 40€


----------



## -habicht- (3. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht sucht noch wer ne Fleecejacke 
http://www.bergzeit.de/salewa-surya-pl-jacke-citro-m/ in gewissen Farben 50% (Das Citro sieht zumindest im Internet gut aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (4. Dezember 2014)

Ein echtes Schnäppchen für große oder kleine Köpfe 661 Comp Helm für 34,90€
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=3548


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Dezember 2014)

Dainese Knee Guard Revolution

Größe: M, 15€

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=13994


----------



## Maracuja10 (6. Dezember 2014)

beendet.


----------



## MTBing (6. Dezember 2014)

Auf Globetrotter gibt es derzeit jeden Tag im Adventskalender eine Marke reduziert - heute ich Icebreaker dran mit 20% Rabatt.


----------



## mtbbee (6. Dezember 2014)

*X Bionic Soma Cap*
*
29,50 inkl. Versand *bei Amazon - 21run - bei amazon günstiger als bei denen selbst im Shop 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0058XLC0Q?tag=h03b-21&creativeASIN=B0058XLC0Q


----------



## ansgar1 (9. Dezember 2014)

Bei Aldi Nord seit Montag dünne Merino lang- und KurzarmShirts für 16,95€. Gekauft, gewaschen, getestet - stinkt nicht. 
Alternativ bei outnorth.de aklima lightwool T Shirt gestern noch 35€


----------



## Baitman (10. Dezember 2014)

Ab 15 Dezember auch bei Aldi Süd. Aber nur kurzarm und lange Unterhose zu je 19,99
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...o/ps/p/crane-merino-unterhemd-oder-unterhose/


----------



## .floe. (10. Dezember 2014)

Extra 20% auf reduzierte Artikel im Platzangst Online Shop - leider erst ab einem Bestellwert von 200€. Gutscheincode "xmasdeal"

Ich könnte eine schwarze Snakebite in L gebrauchen (70€ ohne Gutscheincode). Beteilige mich gern an einer Bestellung  Alles weitere per PN!

www.platzangst.com


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2014)

70,- minus 20%=56,- plus 6,90 Versand= 62,90 Euro - Ersparnis 7,10 Euro.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Dezember 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> 70,- minus 20%=56,- plus 6,90 Versand= 62,90 Euro - Ersparnis 7,10 Euro.


Ist das denn ansonsten ohne Versandkosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich meine in D bei einer Sammelbestellung. Danach fallen noch Kosten für das verteilen an


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. Dezember 2014)

Alpinestars Forward Tech Hoodie Men's 49,99 Euro anstatt 129,95 Euro - noch ein Riegel dazu bestellt und das ganze ist Versandkostenfrei

http://www.bruegelmann.de/alpinesta...eqrecqid=0eb5a221-810d-11e4-a2f1-448a5b2c2c0a


----------



## stanleydobson (11. Dezember 2014)

.floe. schrieb:


> Extra 20% auf reduzierte Artikel im Platzangst Online Shop - leider erst ab einem Bestellwert von 200€. Gutscheincode "xmasdeal"
> 
> Ich könnte eine schwarze Snakebite in L gebrauchen (70€ ohne Gutscheincode). Beteilige mich gern an einer Bestellung  Alles weitere per PN!
> 
> www.platzangst.com


bei amazon 57,95 versandkostenfrei.....

bin zwar platzangstgroupie aber die preise in derem shop sind jenseits von gut und böse, das zeug hab ich schon vor 2-3 monaten bei amazon für 40% der uvp bekommen..edit ok du willst schwarz...amazon is die blaue...trotzdem ändert das nix an meiner aussage


----------



## donpope (13. Dezember 2014)

http://www.1dayfly.com/de/de/mobile/cart Craft Thermounterwäscheset Langarmshirt und lange Hose für 40 Euro


----------



## moa_arc (17. Dezember 2014)

Aldi Nord Winterhandschuhe mit Polster und Co für 5,99 € Ob die was taugen? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Bench (17. Dezember 2014)

NIKA Sport-Sonnenbrillen (UVP 49,90) für 4,90€!
http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbrillen/nika-eyewear-sonnenbrillen.html

Keine Ahnung, wie sie sind. Meine 3 bestellten sollten morgen kommen.


----------



## TrailHanns123 (18. Dezember 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> NIKA Sport-Sonnenbrillen (UVP 49,90) für 4,90€!
> http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbrillen/nika-eyewear-sonnenbrillen.html
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie sie sind. Meine 3 bestellten sollten morgen kommen.



Würde mich über ein paar Worte nach dem Auspacken freuen!


----------



## dragonjackson (18. Dezember 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> NIKA Sport-Sonnenbrillen (UVP 49,90) für 4,90€!
> http://www.optik24plus.de/sonnenbrillen/nika-eyewear-sonnenbrillen.html
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie sie sind. Meine 3 bestellten sollten morgen kommen.



Hahaha, aus lauter Gier, gestern Abend statt nikA, nikE gelesen .
Egal, 2 bestellt - sind auch schon unterwegs. Aussehen tun sie gut, berichte dann gerne vom Eindruck


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2014)

TrailHanns123 schrieb:


> Würde mich über ein paar Worte nach dem Auspacken freuen!


Wenn ich sie in einem Laden gesehen hätte: Für 5€ sind sie voll OK. Für 50€ hätte ich sie nicht gekauft.
Verarbeitung ist gut, Passform ist gut, Optik auch gut.
Die Gläser haben halt keinen Schnickschnack wie Anti-Beschlag innen oder Anti-Schmutz außen, aber was will man für 5€ erwarten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie breit sind die denn?


----------



## Bench (18. Dezember 2014)

Scharnier zu Scharnier innen ca 13cm.
Passen auf meinen eher breiten Schädel ganz gut.
Bei sehr schmalen Schädeln evtl etwas breit.


----------



## enno112 (18. Dezember 2014)

Dein Handy macht echt komische Pics, da ist ja der Pony unter das Kinn gerutscht....
Ich darf das, da oben auch "Ponyglatze"....


----------



## dominik6540 (21. Dezember 2014)

Nur heute -20% auf Bell Helme im Hibike Adventskalender


----------



## Senecca (8. Januar 2015)

ProBikeshop.net hat gerade einen Ausverkauf mit sehr guten Rabatten: http://www.probikeshop.net

So gibt es gerade den Fox Rampage Pro Carbon 2015 für 249€ statt 360€: http://www.probikeshop.net/helm-fox-rampage-pro-carbon-camo-schwarz-2015/100427.html


----------



## SeppmitS (13. Januar 2015)

*FOX Rampage Pro Carbon* <--klick mich hart

Helmut im Ausverkauf. Is zwar ein französicher Shop. Habe trotzdem bestellt. Kommt per UPS. Sollte also keine unerwarteten Probleme geben.

Aktuell 199,99 für den abgebildeten. Außer S noch alle Größen. Andere Varianten variieren im Preis nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (16. Januar 2015)

Deuter Attack 20 (Papaya - Spring) für 99,95€

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/deuter-attack-20-20,0-l-fahrradrucksack-157981


----------



## Senecca (16. Januar 2015)

Perfekt. Einen solchen Rucksack habe ich noch für die nächste Saison gebraucht


----------



## HighFish (16. Januar 2015)

Senecca schrieb:


> Perfekt. Einen solchen Rucksack habe ich noch für die nächste Saison gebraucht


Yep. Passt sogar farblich zu meinem Bike.
Das passende Rain Cover gibt es für 12,95€ Versandkostenfrei hier:
http://www.backpacking-united.com/d...-attack-neon?gclid=CLn9sfSymMMCFcjLtAod4jsA6Q


----------



## Senecca (16. Januar 2015)

Ist da kein raincover dabei? Ich hatte meiner Schwester zu Weihnachten ein Deuter Superbike 14+4 EXP SL Rucksack gekauft und der hatte schon einen drin.


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Januar 2015)

Wollt ihr noch nen Kaffee zu eurem Plausch?


----------



## SeppmitS (20. Januar 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> *FOX Rampage Pro Carbon* <--klick mich hart
> 
> Helmut im Ausverkauf. Is zwar ein französicher Shop. Habe trotzdem bestellt. Kommt per UPS. Sollte also keine unerwarteten Probleme geben.
> 
> ...



Hat sich gelohnt. 2 Tage nach Bestellung war er da. 9,90 Versand on Top. Trotzdem Schnapperle.


----------



## Baitman (22. Januar 2015)

berghaus
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Berghaus-Herren/

Assos
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Assos/


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Januar 2015)

Leichte Dainese Trail Skin Knie Protektoren in XL für 45€ (nächstbester Preis gefunden bei Wiggle für 53€, dafür in allen Größen).
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HVAXHWK/


----------



## haggi (24. Januar 2015)

Hier gibt es Winter Sale mit bis 50%, hauptsächlich Bekleidung von mavic und northwave
http://www.wecycle.de/Sale/


----------



## muddymartin (4. Februar 2015)

Nur heute ... 50% auf Alles bei Platzangst

http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2015)

leider oft nur noch übergrößėn.....naja die preise hab ich eh schon vorm halben jahr bei amazon gezahlt....aber ne dfl short hätte ichnnoch genommen  leider nix in M


----------



## alli333i (4. Februar 2015)

naja...."Übergrößen"? genau eine Hose in xxl. also leider auch nichts für mich.

trotzdem guter Tipp!


----------



## wesone (4. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht solltest du mal richtig hinschauen, es gibt noch fast alle Platzangst Hosen in den meisten gebräuchlichen Größen.

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=11565


----------



## alli333i (4. Februar 2015)

also, wenn ich auf der platzangst homepage auf hosen und dann auf xxl klicke, kommt genau eine bei raus


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2015)

alli333i schrieb:


> also, wenn ich auf der platzangst homepage auf hosen und dann auf xxl klicke, kommt genau eine bei raus


sorry, die platzangsthosen fallen generell alle ne gute nummer größer aus...und wenn ich als S Träger bei den interessanten teilen nur noch ab L finde, sind das für mich übergrößen... Als platzangstgroupie hab ich ja eh schon fast alles was mich interessiert, bei dem rest der in frage kommt gibts halt kein S oder M für mich


----------



## Mzungu (4. Februar 2015)

Tach zusammen,
habe wegen einer Serviceanfrage bei Oakley einen Gutscheincode über 10% erhalten. Da ich aber selber aktuell nix kaufen will und der Code nur 30 Tage gültig ist, würde ich den abgeben. Wer also etwas im Oakley Shop kaufen möchte, kann sich gern bei mir melden.


----------



## cdF600 (6. Februar 2015)

Bei Alltricks gibt es Urge Helme zu einem super Kurs.
Down o Matic und Archie Enduro zu je 89,-
http://www.alltricks.de/sales/bikew...ProductAttributeValues=|&inStock=true&keyword=

Montag bestellt, gestern da!


----------



## brownbear (7. Februar 2015)

Heute wieder die Aktion 50% auf alles!


www.Platzangst.com


----------



## kommaklar (7. Februar 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Heute wieder die Aktion 50% auf alles!
> 
> 
> www.Platzangst.com



Und ohne Versandkosten...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownbear (7. Februar 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Und ohne Versandkosten...!


 
Leider erst ab 29€


----------



## Vince683 (8. Februar 2015)

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/45nrth-woelvhammer-fatbiking,-commuting-spd-127973

den Wölvhammer gibt es gerade für 228.- anstelle von 300.- 
Leider nicht mehr in Gr. 45 :/


----------



## enno112 (8. Februar 2015)

brownbear schrieb:


> Heute wieder die Aktion 50% auf alles!
> 
> 
> www.Platzangst.com



Hatte mir am Mittwoch die Bulldog bestellt und die war dann am Freitag schon da!!!
Leider in Gr. L zu lang für mich, daher telefoniert und zurück gesendet. Kommt jetzt in M, aber leider "nur" in blau.
Schwarz wäre mir lieber gewesen, aber für den Preis mach ich gern Kompromisse....


----------



## suoixon (12. Februar 2015)

AX Lightness macht Klamottenabverkauf über ebay.
Noch gute auswahl vorhanden: http://www.ebay.de/sch/ax-lightness/m.html?item=141572250959&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## EmHaTe (20. Februar 2015)

Bei hibike.de gibts bis 26.02. für Newsletter-Abonnenten 65% auf auf ausgewählte Speci-Klamotten.
G.g.F E-Mail checken..


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Februar 2015)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Bei hibike.de gibts bis 26.02. für Newsletter-Abonnenten 65% auf auf ausgewählte Speci-Klamotten.
> G.g.F E-Mail checken..



Ich empfange den Newsletter nicht und wenn ich ihn nun abonniere, ist das Angebot nicht dabei.
Könntest du ggf. einen Link posten oder so? Auf deren Homepage ist nicht ersichtlich, welche Klamotten und von welchem Preis.
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeMike81 (20. Februar 2015)

Vince683 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/45nrth-woelvhammer-fatbiking,-commuting-spd-127973
> 
> den Wölvhammer gibt es gerade für 228.- anstelle von 300.-
> Leider nicht mehr in Gr. 45 :/



Danke für den Tipp, zwar nicht für mich, aber ein Freund sucht schon länger nach einem guten Angebot!


----------



## EmHaTe (20. Februar 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich empfange den Newsletter nicht und wenn ich ihn nun abonniere, ist das Angebot nicht dabei.
> Könntest du ggf. einen Link posten oder so? Auf deren Homepage ist nicht ersichtlich, welche Klamotten und von welchem Preis.
> Danke!



Die Mail mit dem Link habe ich leider schon gelöscht.. sorry..


----------



## EmHaTe (20. Februar 2015)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Die Mail mit dem Link habe ich leider schon gelöscht.. sorry..


Habe den Link doch noch über den Verlauf ermitteln können..


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Februar 2015)

mal wieder (nr3) 50% rabatt auf die 2014er platzangstkleidung auf der homepage.....diesmal dauerhaft...hat man wohl noch nicht genug leute geködert...
code xtrarbtt


----------



## HighFish (20. Februar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> mal wieder (nr3) 50% rabatt auf die 2014er platzangstkleidung auf der homepage.....diesmal dauerhaft...hat man wohl noch nicht genug leute geködert...
> code xtrarbtt


Wie fallen denn die Jackengrössen bei Platzangst so aus? Mich reizt die Trailtech TT EVO in blau ja schon, zumal das 2015er Modell von den Farben her ziemlich fad ist.


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Februar 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die Jackengrössen bei Platzangst so aus? Mich reizt die Trailtech TT EVO in blau ja schon, zumal das 2015er Modell von den Farben her ziemlich fad ist.


also die blaue hab ich in S bei 1,79m und 76kg, passt sogar noch ein fleece drunter


----------



## HighFish (20. Februar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> also die blaue hab ich in S bei 1,79m und 76kg, passt sogar noch ein fleece drunter


Vielen Dank.....bin 1,76m und 78kg. Also kann ich mir das knicken. Kleinste verfügbare Grösse ist L.


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Februar 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.....bin 1,76m und 78kg. Also kann ich mir das knicken. Kleinste verfügbare Grösse ist L.


nimm doch die normale....


----------



## caye (20. Februar 2015)

Macht das doch bitte per pn, Leute! Ist kein diskussionsdingens hier


----------



## Ollibolli11 (20. Februar 2015)

Hab gerade bei hibike eine Speci Hose bestellt, schnell das Geld überwiesen und.... 5 min später bekomme ist ne mail das die Bestellung storniert wurde.  Schei$$ laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## killerschnauze (21. Februar 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Jacke-Softshell-Jacket/dp/B00LGQAFZC/ref=cts_sp_1_cts

Vaude VIRT Softshell fast 50% Reduziert in L und Grün.


----------



## famagoer (21. Februar 2015)

Vince683 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/45nrth-woelvhammer-fatbiking,-commuting-spd-127973
> 
> den Wölvhammer gibt es gerade für 228.- anstelle von 300.-
> Leider nicht mehr in Gr. 45 :/


Achtung! 

Jetzt nur mehr 196 Euro in 41, 44 und 45!
Wirklich ein guter Preis!


----------



## Sambaweb (23. Februar 2015)

ACHTUNG Platzangst bietet aktuell auf alle wahren aus 2014 50% Rabatt keine Ahnung wie lange schon oder wie lange das noch geht ZUSCHLAGEN 

http://www.platzangst.com/

Beim wahrenkorb Gutscheincode: xtrarbtt eingeben


----------



## Pionec (23. Februar 2015)

wie fallen die Platzangst-t-shirts so aus? normal oder eher klein? trage eigentlich xl. allerdings benötige ich platz für den Bauch


----------



## Sambaweb (23. Februar 2015)

Pionec schrieb:


> wie fallen die Platzangst-t-shirts so aus? normal oder eher klein? trage eigentlich xl. allerdings benötige ich platz für den Bauch



Ich lese überall das sie normal manchmal leicht weit ausfallen damit man noch protektoren drunter anziehen kann  oder funktionswäsche


----------



## brownbear (23. Februar 2015)

die Jerseys fallen normal aus. Die Tshirts eher weit. Trage normalerweise M und muss mir bei den Platzangst Shirts S bestellen. Das Platzangst Jersey trag ich aber ganz normal in M.

Edit sagt: Sorry für Spam ich dachte wir sind im Laberthread


----------



## rumag (24. Februar 2015)

Wie fallen die Platzangst Handschuhe größentechnisch aus?


----------



## Girl (24. Februar 2015)

normal bis klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (27. Februar 2015)

Five Ten M´s Guide Tennie für 75 € noch paar rest Großen in Farbe Carribean See
http://www.freiluftwerk.de/Five-Ten-Ms-Guide-Tennie


----------



## rosso80 (1. März 2015)

*10,-Euro Gutschein (50€ Bestellung)*
http://www.boc24.de/
N09YT7RNSWD10


----------



## Vmichael (1. März 2015)

*Teleskop-Sattelstütze 31,6 mm B'TWIN*



http://www.decathlon.de/teleskop-sa...8323994.html#anchor_ComponentProductMoreInfos


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. März 2015)

berg-ab.de hat ordentlich reduziert für Troy Lee:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=70

....

Ansonsten, wo ich das gerade OT seh:




Vmichael schrieb:


> *Teleskop-Sattelstütze 31,6 mm B'TWIN*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/teleskop-sa...8323994.html#anchor_ComponentProductMoreInfos



Die ist baugleich mit der XLC SP-T03 (92€)! Vorsicht deshalb:
Hab schon die dritte innerhalb von 2 Jahren auf Garantie...neigt zu plötzlicher Absenkung und Totalausfall des Hebels! Letztendlich leider kein Schnäppchen!


----------



## Schibbl (3. März 2015)

FOX Pullover und Hoodies für 29€ bei HiBike.


----------



## SofusCorn (3. März 2015)

Wäre der eine Pulli nicht nur XXL.. schade.

on topic:
Einige ION Klamotten unter idealopreis:
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Ion-Bike-oxid/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas84 (5. März 2015)

Hey,
Ich hab mich mal etwas bei Platzangst umgesehen und mir gefallen von den Farben her die Damenhosen irgendwie besser als die Herrenhosen.
Speziell gefällt mir die Rabbit Short sehr gut.
Können die Herren von der Passform her tragen oder geht das garnicht?

Gruß


----------



## pahlsi (5. März 2015)

Hi Andreas,
habe mir die Rabbit Hose von Platzangst für den Winter gekauft. Fand die farblich auch schicker wie die Bulldog.
Habe leider erst später gesehen, dass sie eigentlich für Frauen ist. Sie passt mir aber trotzdem, wobei sie ein wenig enger in der Bundweite ist, wie z.B. die Crossflex für Männer in Größe M. Ich bin 1.80m groß und wiege 72kg. Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Pionec (7. März 2015)

Im newsletter von bunnyhop sind heute diverse Klamotten bei ebay drin.

Sind ebaylinks erlaubt?

http://www.ebay.de/sch/bunnyhop_hameln/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Irie Guide (18. März 2015)

Für alle Pfalzliebhaber:
http://enduroshirts.spreadshirt.de/


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. März 2015)

Beim Globetrotter sind heute die Endura Luminite II Regenjacken von 129,95€ auf 89,95€ reduziert - *alle *Größen, 2 Farben!


----------



## grind (29. März 2015)

http://www.neckermann.de/bekleidung...el/jack-wolfskin-arroyo-funktionsjacke/798781
ist das ein guter Preis für die Jacke? brauche ne gute Wind und wetter jacke...


----------



## yoga85 (29. März 2015)

Multifunktionstuch, Bandana   3,99€

http://www.ebay.de/itm/361254152841?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## SofusCorn (29. März 2015)

grind schrieb:


> http://www.neckermann.de/bekleidung...el/jack-wolfskin-arroyo-funktionsjacke/798781
> ist das ein guter Preis für die Jacke? brauche ne gute Wind und wetter jacke...


Falscher Thread. Und nein, der Preis ist schlecht. Google den Produkt namen und häng bei google "idealo" dran. So bekommst du direkt den link zur preisvergleichseite.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/3946661_-arroyo-men-jack-wolfskin.html


----------



## grind (29. März 2015)

Sorry, in welchen Thread hätte das gemusst? Danke!


----------



## SofusCorn (29. März 2015)

z.b. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen-thread.636338/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udok (29. März 2015)

sorry falsches Forum


----------



## Federkern (31. März 2015)

Lauter Gutscheine bei SC24:
http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/sc24


----------



## Epictetus (2. April 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bell/Super-Helm-Auslaufmodell-p34920/

Bell Super für 79 EUR zzgl VSK


----------



## Miaflorentina (3. April 2015)

5 EUR Gutscheincode für teamomode.com:: TM5EUR
Alle Kleider sind im Rabatt bis zu 50%


----------



## famagoer (4. April 2015)

Ab 07. April bei Hofer viele Lauf- und Bikekleidung:

https://www.hofer.at/de/angebote/ab-dienstag-07042015/


----------



## Epictetus (4. April 2015)

IXS Carve Knieschoner für 59EUR bei Amazon!
http://www.amazon.de/IXS-Knieschoner-Carve/dp/B009GWV4W6


----------



## P4LL3R (7. April 2015)

Bei hibike gibts Fox Damen-Unterziehhosen um 5€ statt 30€
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/n5261096d634cc/FOX-Inliner-Shorts-im-HIBIKE-HotDeal.html


----------



## MEGATEC (18. April 2015)

Beim GLOBETROTTER sind  die* Gore Bike **Wear Element WS AS Zip-Off Jacket*
jacken von 179,95€ auf 124,95€ reduziert *:

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/sa...ws-as-zip-off-jacket-240085-black-neon-yellow*


----------



## tomac85 (19. April 2015)

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...hort-Craggy-schwarz-kariert-Groesse-S-48.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbii (21. April 2015)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal ne (innen) Hose mit Sitzpolster zugelegt, nur eine etwas dumme Frage, trägt ihr da noch ne Unterhose drunter?
Oder sind die als Unterhosenersatz gedacht 

Sry für bisschen OT aber wollte kein extra Thread aufmachen


----------



## dragonjackson (21. April 2015)

OHNE! Sonst scheuert es


----------



## bipus (22. April 2015)

O`Neal Sinner - Knie Protektor mit SAS TEC Polster für 44€
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek...r_knie_protektor_orange_blau_i38_5582_876.htm


----------



## tackleberry (22. April 2015)

*Pearl Izumi Herren Trägerhose Elite Amfib Bib*
25,56 Euro bei Amazon
Ist eine Schlechtwetter Rennradhose.

Preis bei anderen Händlern ~100 Euro.

*edit*

Jetzt nur noch XXL für 50 Euro.


----------



## Conr0sen (23. April 2015)

Hat sich nun ganz erledigt. Mist, ein wenig zu spät =)


----------



## brownbear (23. April 2015)

Bei Adidas.de ist bis morgen 24 Uhr 25% auf alles. Einfach FRIENDS am ende der Bestellung eingeben. Damit ist der Terrex Trail 
(http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/11/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-test/)

für 98€ zu haben.

http://m.adidas.de/terrex-trail-cross-schuh/M29075.html?cgid=SEARCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zischerl1971 (25. April 2015)

FRIENDS existiert nicht?!


----------



## beat_junkie (25. April 2015)

Zischerl1971 schrieb:


> FRIENDS existiert nicht?!



Steht doch da bis 24.00 Uhr.  Und der Post War vom Do.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (25. April 2015)

Ups, sieht in der App anders aus. Sorry


----------



## thk0106 (7. Mai 2015)

Ein paar wenige Cube Artikel reduziert 

http://www.zengoes-online.de/Cube-70-reduziert


----------



## freakystylez (8. Mai 2015)

Wie fallen denn die Cube Klamotten generell aus? ich habe zwischen M und L in normalen Klamotten...


----------



## thk0106 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß es noch nicht *g* Habe mir auch M und L bestellt und schicke das zurück, was nicht passt.
Meine Lieferung dürfte morgen oder Montag ankommen.


----------



## Vmichael (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,
ich habe mir die Hose in Xl bestellt und werde Euch berichten, wie diese von der Größe ausfällt.
Grüße
M

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1826044?in=user


----------



## freakystylez (8. Mai 2015)

Wäre noch gut zu wissen, ob du in normaler Kleidung auch XL hast, oder L und welche Hose du geordert hast?


----------



## EmHaTe (10. Mai 2015)

Bikeshorts Shimano Explorer in electric grün, Größe XXL oder XXXL.


29,90 € bei HiBike



 
Sonnst im Netz für ca. 60-100 €.


----------



## elschling (12. Mai 2015)

Falls noch Jemand was für den nächsten Winter sucht gibt es zurzeit ein paar gute Angebote bis -80% bei Outnorth.de:
http://www.outnorth.de/outlet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (12. Mai 2015)

Race Face Flank Core Protektorenshirt Größe L für ca 107€ inklusive Versand über Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/Race-Face-Prot...31420222&sr=8-1&keywords=race+face+flank+core


----------



## -Malte- (20. Mai 2015)

Cube Kleidung mit 70% Nachlass auf den UVP. Ich habe mal die Bib bestellt...

http://www.zengoes-online.de/Cube-70-reduziert


----------



## Baitman (21. Mai 2015)

50% auf Bergans 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Bergans/?newsletter=taeglich


----------



## Schibbl (27. Mai 2015)

7% extra Rabatt auf Schuhe bei http://www.actionsports.de/?sPartner=sCampaign972 wenn der Warenwert über 77€ liegt.
Code: *7foot7*
Gültig bis: 31.05.2015


----------



## Schibbl (27. Mai 2015)

20€ Rabatt auf Maloja Bekleidung bei 21cycles.com
MBW: 100€
Code: *21C-MALOJA*
Gültig bis: 31.05.2015


----------



## Schibbl (1. Juni 2015)

20€ Rabatt auf Löffler Bekleidung bei 21cycles.com
MBW: 100€
Code: *LOEFFLER*
Gültig bis: 07.06.2015


----------



## dopingfrei (1. Juni 2015)

fox rampage pro carbon in xxl.
220 euro

http://www.probikeshop.net/helm-fox-rampage-pro-carbon-camo-schwarz-2015/100427.html


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Juni 2015)

20% auf Rose Bikeklamotten 
bis 14.06.2015
http://www.rosebikes.de/produkte/rose/bekleidung/?page=1&order=rating&count=16#anchor_products


----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2015)

Craft Mesh Superlight Sleeveless. In Größe L  18,99

http://www.actionsports.de/de/craft-cool-mesh-superlight-sleeveless-weiss-7233


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2015)

Sugoi Evo-X Short mit RC Pro Polster 2014

Mit Anmeldung zum Newsletter für 49,90, ab 49,00 versandkostenfrei

https://www.boc24.de/shop/bikeshorts/sugoi-evo-x-radhose-casual-175968--3


----------



## boxer24 (16. Juni 2015)

bell super 69.-
shorts 19.-


https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...m.html?listtype=search&searchparam=bell super


----------



## Artos (19. Juni 2015)

Diese Jacke gab es heute bei ALDI NORD für gerade mal 4€  . Sie war reduziert von ursprünglich 9,99€. Mal schauen, was sie taugt. 

Greetz
der art


----------



## pezolived (21. Juni 2015)

Vaude Men's Tiak Regenjacke für 105,- statt 150,-
https://www.boc24.de/shop/regenjacken/vaude-mens-tiak-jacket-2-5-lagen?campaign=KW25_15

(jetzt auch in freundlichem Schwarz  )


----------



## fone (24. Juni 2015)

Leichte Regenjacke Marmot Essence ~90,- statt ~177,- (Preis für Gelb, Orange, Schwarz)

https://www.draussen.de/produkte/marmot_essence_jacket_np_4081.shtml?1_2_4

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Rain-Jacket-Reviews

Ebenfalls bestellt:
Leichte Daunenjacke Marmot Quasar Hoody ab 150,- statt 300,-

https://www.draussen.de/produkte/marmot_quasar_hoody_4088.shtml?1_2_22

Soll leichter sein als angegeben.


----------



## Baitman (26. Juni 2015)

Sparfestival bei Larca.

Habe da schon oft bestellt, und schon Superschnäppchen gemacht. Würde vorher anrufen ob noch die richtige Größe vorhanden ist:

http://www.larca.de/shop_sparfestival_nl1506


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxer24 (26. Juni 2015)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Bikeshorts Shimano Explorer in electric grün, Größe XXL oder XXXL.
> 
> 
> 29,90 € bei HiBike
> ...



jetzt 25.-


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. Juli 2015)

Platzangst hat auch wieder reduziert falls jemand ne gute Hose sucht


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juli 2015)

Super! Nachdem mir letzte Woche jemand die reduzierte Rabbit aus dem Warenkorb geklaut hat 

Hier die Details:

http://www.platzangst.com/

bis 05.07. 25%
versandkostefrei ab 29.-
Bag ab 150.- dazu

(Edit Tippfehler)


----------



## criscross (1. Juli 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Super! Nachdem mir letzte Woche jemand die reduzierte Rabbit aus dem Warenkorb geklaut hat
> 
> Hier die Details:
> 
> ...


Versandkostenfrei ab 29,00 Euro !


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juli 2015)

Sorry, war zu schnell: ab 29.-. PLUS Turnbeutel ab 150.-


----------



## Baitman (2. Juli 2015)

Norrona Langarmtrikots von 109,00 auf 54,- reduziert:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...h=norrona+fjora;menu=1000,18,61;product=54175
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...h=norrona+fjora;menu=1000,18,61;product=83516
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...h=norrona+fjora;menu=1000,18,61;product=83529


----------



## Stemminator (7. Juli 2015)

Bike24.de hat POC Protektoren reduziert!

*Link: *http://www.bike24.de/1.php?mid=456;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,18,216;pgc=0


----------



## Federkern (7. Juli 2015)

Kurze Trägerhose von BiBike für 35.- statt 99.- http://www.raddiscount.de/P08414.html
mit Gutscheinen nochmal billiger: http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/raddiscount


----------



## Baitman (10. Juli 2015)

Mountain Hardwaer "Chockstone" Leichte Softshelljacke, eine Lage. Sollte fürs biken gut geeignet sein, da keine Membrane verarbeitet sind. UVP 120, - Jetzt 64,-

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Mountain-Hardwear/?newsletter=taeglich

http://www.outdoor-magazin.com/jacken/test-mountain-hardwear-super-chockstone-jacket.1033070.3.htm


----------



## Maas89 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gesehen das der Oneal Fury Fidlock heute von 100€ auf 65€ runter gesetzt wurde bei Bike Discount. Da ich eh auf der Suche bin habe ich direkt bestellt 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...vo-afterburner-fullface-helm-259383/wg_id-137


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (13. Juli 2015)

Nur L/XL


----------



## Maas89 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja scheint sich sehr schnell rum zu sprechen. Hatte noch das Glück M bestellen zu können. In den anderen Farben ist er aber auch reduziert. Zumindest in einigen anderen Farben


----------



## HighFish (16. Juli 2015)

Platzangst bietet bis zum 26.7. bis zu 40% Rabatt.
Staffelung:
15% ab 100€ Bestellwert
25% ab 200€
40% ab 300€
Für "mitten in der Saison" finde ich die 40% ziemlich cool. Viel mehr geht da nicht, im Saisonabverkauf gab es 50%. Wer also nicht bis Januar / Februar warten will, sollte jetzt zuschlagen.

http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## Silentsnoop (16. Juli 2015)

bei Pennymarkt gibts ab heute Stand und Mini Pumpe mit Manometer für 4,99EUro
obs was taugt weis ich nicht^^


----------



## Don_Patata (16. Juli 2015)

Fallen die Hosen von Platzangst von der Größe her normal aus oder eher groß/klein?
Ist auf jeden Fall ein top Angebot!


----------



## HighFish (16. Juli 2015)

Don_Patata schrieb:


> Fallen die Hosen von Platzangst von der Größe her normal aus oder eher groß/klein?
> Ist auf jeden Fall ein top Angebot!


Eher etwas größer.  Ist aber auch bei den Artikeln eine Maßtabelle abgebildet.


----------



## Don_Patata (16. Juli 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Eher etwas größer.  Ist aber auch bei den Artikeln eine Maßtabelle abgebildet.



Danke!
Dann kann ich ja beruhigt die Hosen in M bestellen 
Das mit den Maßtabellen ist immer so ne Sache... Ich frag immer lieber wenn möglich und hier ist es ja möglich.


----------



## enno112 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei den Größen immer zwischen M und L.
Bei Platzangst nehme ich immer M, das reicht locker.
Nur mal als kl. Hinweis...


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2015)

Jupp, anstatt S lande ich dort bei XS. Allerdings nur bei den Hosen, bei den Jacken ist das irgendwie wild durcheinandergwürfelt. Das Airy Jacket in XS konnte ich z.B. nicht mal über meine Arme ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _schwede (17. Juli 2015)

Adidas cross trail bei Globetrotter für 89, paar Größen sind noch da.


----------



## Don_Patata (17. Juli 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Adidas cross trail bei Globetrotter für 89, paar Größen sind noch da.


Hab eben geschaut die sind leider nur noch in Größe 7 1/2 und dann wieder ab 10 lieferbar


----------



## Seits (17. Juli 2015)

Hi habe grade gesehen das es bei www.nano-bike-parts.de 20% auf Rucksäcke gibt.
Habe mir mal den Deuter attack 20 geschnappt


----------



## Snowcrash (17. Juli 2015)

_schwede schrieb:


> Adidas cross trail bei Globetrotter für 89, paar Größen sind noch da.



Danke für den Tipp, gerade noch vor Ort ein Paar in 10 1/2 erstanden. War ja schwierig, die Dinger überhaupt noch zu kriegen, und jetzt sogar reduziert .

Aber wie das lief, Mannomann... Zuerst angerufen: "haben wir da, leg ich ihnen zurück. ... Aber einen Moment noch. *3 Minuten Warteschleife* Haben wir doch nicht da, nur noch in GELB." Bin ich also trotzdem hin, um die zumindest mal anzuprobieren. Also hoch in die Radabteilung: "Haben wir leider nicht mehr da, alle restlos weg." Frage ich also eine Etage tiefer, nur so sicherheitshalber: "Da müssen Sie in die Schuhabteilung im Basement." Also runter: "Haben wir nicht mehr in Ihrer Größe (45) - nur noch in 10 1/2 und größer." "Moment mal, IST 10 1/2 nicht 45?" "Nein, das ist 44 2/3" ... Na ja, so groß kann der Unterschied ja nicht sein, anprobiert, passen wie angegoßen*: "Die sind aber nicht reduziert, das sind die Terrex Solo." Also gebeten, das noch mal nachzugucken: "Ach so ja, sind doch reduziert, hatten Sie recht."

ZL;NG:      
_
EDIT: *Und das auch noch in SCHWARZ, wohlgemerkt..._


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2015)

Seits schrieb:


> Hi habe grade gesehen das es bei www.nano-bike-parts.de 20% auf Rucksäcke gibt.
> Habe mir mal den Deuter attack 20 geschnappt




gibt es da einen Code für, oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Sale Artikel?


----------



## Seits (17. Juli 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> gibt es da einen Code für, oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Sale Artikel?









*% SALE %*
Gutschein Code 628651 im Warenkorb einlösen und direkt 20% beim Kauf dieses Artikels sparen. Gilt nicht für bereits reduzierte Ware.
Gültig nur bis 20.7.2015

Diesen Code habe ich benutzt für meinen Deuter attack 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Juli 2015)

Manchmal ist man einfach nur blind  - Danke


----------



## battiwr (26. Juli 2015)

auf ridewaer.de gibt es verscheide dh freeride marken im sale. local zimtstern twotwotwo zb.


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Juli 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> auf ridewaer.de gibt es verscheide dh freeride marken im sale. local zimtstern twotwotwo zb.


Das sollte wohl ridewear.de heißen und die Schnäppchen sind teilweise EXTREM


----------



## thegab (27. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht für einige interessant:
Deuter Damen Bikerucksack Compact EXP 10 SL rot für 43,85€
Ist das 2014er Modell, 6% cashback über qipu.de ist auch noch möglich
http://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkte/659-678-2150-012204.html

noch 10 auf Lager


----------



## daniel77 (7. August 2015)

Skins Klamotten für teilweise 50% vom NP
> http://www.skins.net/de/
z.B. 
http://www.skins.net/de/mens-compression/cycling/cycle-mens-black-bib-shorts
http://www.skins.net/de/mens-compression/cycling/cycle-mens-short-sleeve-jersey-tremola


----------



## Maledivo (9. August 2015)

POC T- Shirt in rot und Größe L für 20,50 € bei Amazon statt 39,95 €

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00IUR...6&sr=8-23&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=poc


----------



## Perlenkette (11. August 2015)

40 % bei Platzangst.com


----------



## Perlenkette (12. August 2015)

Memo an mich: ERST selbst einkaufen, dann posten


----------



## Don_Patata (12. August 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Memo an mich: ERST selbst einkaufen, dann posten


Ich hab zum Glück schon eingekauft als es die 40% ab 300€ Warenwert gab... Da war die Auswahl noch etwas größer.


----------



## clemsi (14. August 2015)

Platzangst mal wieder, Summersale mit 40%. Gibt sogar viele Artikel noch in allen Größen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (14. August 2015)

Siehe Beitrag von Dienstag.


----------



## pillepalle127 (14. August 2015)

Gehört wohl eher hier her.
POC - Joint VPD Air Ellenbogenschützer für 51,90€.


----------



## juicer666 (16. August 2015)

POC - Joint VPD Air Ellenbogenschützer für 49,90 und aus Deutschland . https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...ampaign=feed&gclid=CJbSq7jArccCFcnItAody_EJbA


----------



## _schwede (20. August 2015)

http://www.bergfreunde.de/evoc-fr-pro-team-20-skitourenrucksack/

Wird vermutlich auch auf dem Rad funktionieren
Sind noch einige andere evoc Sachen mit 50% dabei.


----------



## R.C. (21. August 2015)

Beim Probikeshop gibt's 100% Racecraft (Goggles) um 37 EUR (und teurer), mit Klarglas (und ohne Tear-Offs) http://www.probikeshop.com/de/at/se...age=1&filter=price&order=asc&search=racecraft


----------



## Baitman (24. August 2015)

Windjacke -65%
http://www.limango-outlet.de/dare-2b/windbreaker-fired-up-in-schwarz-3415480


----------



## Tiger 2001 (24. August 2015)

ION Shirt sehr günstig
http://www.bergfreunde.de/ion-tee-s-s-logo-dr-radtrikot/


----------



## provester (10. September 2015)

Gore Bike Wear - Hosen für knapp die Hälfte:

http://www.hibike.de/gore-bike-wear-hosen-jetzt-reduziert-n555b1e51b431c


----------



## Mzungu (22. September 2015)

www.outdoor-broker.de hat ein paar sachen von ion im angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Habi_ (23. September 2015)

Deuter Attack 20/ 18 SL Rucksäcke gibt's zurzeit billig bei Stadler für *89,34€ *mit Versand. 

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/ind...ram=Deuter Protektor-Rucksack&listtype=search
Gutschein: *August2015 *beachten, der gibt 15€ Abzug von der Rechnung und hat zumindest heute noch gegolten.


----------



## Baitman (25. September 2015)

Camelbak Rucksack Aktion bei Outdoor Broker

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Camelbak/


----------



## seven21 (29. September 2015)

Wieder Outdoor-Broker:

Assos Bekleidung


----------



## Flo7 (8. Oktober 2015)

Vaude Path 18 Liter Rucksack-> statt 100€ nur 36€ (Blau)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00RK10KPM?keywords=vaude path&qid=1444301361&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## SmartieBike (12. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibts 20% auf die neuen Wintersachen bei Amazon wenn ihr den Code WINTERFIT eingebt:

http://www.amazon.de/b/ref=as_li_ss...1840031&site-redirect=de&tag=httpswwwf0f99-21


----------



## americo (13. Oktober 2015)

Weis jemand zufällig wann es  dieses Jahr bei Stadler den Personalkauf gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Federkern (20. Oktober 2015)

Kennt Ihr Naturzeit.com? Für mich war der Laden absolut unbekannt, haben aber eine tolle Auswahl, zur Zeit super viel im Sale (Jacken, Buffs, Rucksäcke) und hier gibt es Gutscheine: http://www.sparwelt.de/gutscheine/naturzeitcom


----------



## BjL (24. Oktober 2015)

Five Ten Impact Low, für 76,95€ versandkostenfrei.

http://www.bergzeit.de/five-ten-impact-low-radschuh-pacific-blue-11/


----------



## burki111 (24. Oktober 2015)

Winterschuhe Northwave Celsius Artic 2 GTX MTB für 174,95 € bei zweirad gollmann:

http://www.zweirad-gollmann.de/shop/index.php?cPath=165_291


----------



## rattinio_ks (24. Oktober 2015)

bei bmo gibts den evoc fr lite 10 in blau/schwarz für 99

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Rucksaecke-Taschen/FR-Lite-10l-Protektor-Rucksack.html


----------



## pillepalle127 (25. Oktober 2015)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> bei bmo gibts den evoc fr lite 10 in blau/schwarz für 99
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Zubehoer/Rucksaecke-Taschen/FR-Lite-10l-Protektor-Rucksack.html



EVOC lite FR (M/L) für 76,93:
http://www.batwheels.de/Evoc-FR-Lite-2014

EVOC lite FR (S) für 84,90:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006J42GR6/...N=B006J42GR6&ascsubtag=XThZx8Q4GpIcJpYc-ZUheQ


----------



## pillepalle127 (25. Oktober 2015)

EVOC FR ENDURO BLACKLINE 16l für 120€
http://www.carversparadise.com/evoc-enduro-blackline-p-2318.html


----------



## Deleted365636 (25. Oktober 2015)

Für eure eigenen Verkaufsangebote bitte den Bikemarkt nutzen. @Anto


----------



## plumber66 (25. Oktober 2015)

Deuter Trans Alpine Pro 28 Rucksack für 99,90 Euro
http://www.hibike.de/deuter-trans-a...-kompatibel-pe778aaddd33eb66b0823935dcc3503f9


----------



## Jagdfalke (27. Oktober 2015)

americo schrieb:


> Weis jemand zufällig wann es  dieses Jahr bei Stadler den Personalkauf gibt?



Laut einer Mitarbeiterin ist der Personalverkauf am 13.11. und am 18.11. Einen offiziellen Aushang oder Flyer habe ich dazu allerdings noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2015)

H&S in Bonn haut 5-10 Reste für 59€ im Ladengeschäft raus. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SmartieBike (28. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibts Fleecejacken bis 50% reduziert:

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&field-keywords=fleece&linkCode=ur2&lo=sports&rh=i:specialty-aps,k:fleece&site-redirect=de&tag=httpswwwf0f99-21

Um den Rabatt zu sehen muss man die Größe auswählen.


----------



## veraono (1. November 2015)

Bei Sportsdirect.com gibt es
hammermäßig reduzierte Top eVent Jacken von Karrimor, wirken 1a verarbeitet und durchdacht: YKK Reißverschlüsse , Unterarmbelüftung, Kaputze voll anpassbar (passt auch ein Helm drunter) etc, die Phantom für 108.- mit dreilagen - Membran und die Challenger auch für 108.- mit zweilagen- Membran (in der lokalen Filiale in Regensburg gabs auf die Challenger sogar nochmal 20%).


----------



## FrankMTB (2. November 2015)

Bei Hibike gibts derzeit auf alles mögliche, besonders Textilien, viel Rabatt !


----------



## Stemminator (12. November 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> *Urge Archi Enduro Fullface Helm 2015 in Schwarz/Gold oder Veggie Lime
> Preis:* 82,50€ inkl.  Versand
> Preis gilt für die Glasfaser oder Leinenfaser (Veggie) Version!
> *Vergleichspreis:* >130Euro
> *Link:*http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/urge-archi-enduro-helm-2015/rp-prod124626


----------



## kRoNiC (12. November 2015)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einer Jacke für Herbstliche / Winterliche Temperaturen war hatte ich mir die Gore Power Trail Thermo Softshell ausgesucht. Normalpreis liegt bei 199€

Bei Amazon kostet die Jacke jedoch nur 169€ (zumindest in Schwarz) und zusätzlich gibt es gerade noch einen 20% Gutschein (WINTERFIT)

Somit landet man am Ende bei 135€ für die Jacke

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00Z79AA4U/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item

Sollte natürlich auch für andere Gore Artikel gehen


----------



## Baitman (13. November 2015)

http://www.hibike.de/sale-pearl-izumi-shimano-bekleidung-n525273efbb592

50-80% reduziert...


----------



## freetourer (13. November 2015)

Für @haekel72 : Größen-Auswahl leider schon ziemlich ausgesucht. 

Edit:

Troy Lee Beanie reduziert:

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=6194


----------



## LsM99 (18. November 2015)

Bei Fahrrad.de/Bruegelmann.de/Bikeunit.de gibt es den O'Neal Warp Avian Helm im Angebot:
Statt 129 EUR für 84,99 EUR. Wenn man für mind. 100 EUR (bei fahrrad.de!) bestellt, kann man noch einen 10 EUR Newsletter-Gutschein einlösen.

http://www.fahrrad.de/oneal-warp-fidlock-helmet-avian-multi-384859.html


----------



## Schibbl (24. November 2015)

20% Rabatt auf alle Jacken bei Planet-X
MBW: k.A.
Code: *UK20JACK*
Gültig bis: k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (24. November 2015)

Five Ten Schuhe derzeit reduziert https://www.bike-mailorder.de/

z.B. Impact High für 72,- Euro versandkostenfrei


----------



## mathijsen (26. November 2015)

ION-Protektoren bei Bruegelmann gerade sehr günstig.
z.B.
K_Cap für 50€ und K_Cap_Select für 80€
http://www.bruegelmann.de/ion-kcap-...eqrecqid=8305f260-93ef-11e5-b76f-448a5b88215a
auch sonst lohnt es sich, den SSV dort anschauen.


----------



## IRONMANq (27. November 2015)

Black Friday Deal bei Hibike (Black Friday Deals und B Ware)  http://www.hibike.de/sale-n4f14497c596f9

viele gute Angebote dabei, wohl heißbegehrt und daher schon einiges weg.


----------



## provester (27. November 2015)

Bei den Bergfreunden gibt es ebenfalls 50%-Black-Friday-Deals (u.a. Arcteryx BetaAR für die Hälfte)

http://www.bergfreunde.de/p/blackfriday/?_artperpage=96&


----------



## Schibbl (27. November 2015)

15% Rabatt auf alles außer Bikes, reduzierte Artikel und Garmin bei BikerBoarder
MBW: k.A.
Code: *#BLACKFRIDAY*
Gültig bis: 29.11.2015


----------



## honkori (27. November 2015)

Zur Neueröffnung gibt es 15% Rabatt -> Radiowerbung.
http://www.das-radhaus.de/filiale-berlin-biesdorf/
Auch in anderen Filialen, wenn man nett fragt  
Hab gestern für 'ne Vaude Qisma Hose in Rudow 110 statt 130 € bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andiarbeit (27. November 2015)

10% auf alles auch auf reduzierte ware bei bergzeit. das ergibt zumindest im outlet echt ganz gute schnäppchen https://www.bergzeit.de/outdoor-outlet/?Sportart[]=Radfahren&_artperpage=500&sort=4


----------



## Schibbl (1. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtskalender
10% Rabatt auf reduzierte Bekleidung bei BikerBoarder
MBW: k.A.
Code: *XMAS#01*
Gültig bis: 01.12.2015


----------



## .floe. (4. Dezember 2015)

Heute im Bike24 Adventskalender: Hirzl Grippp Tour FF Handschuh für 30€

SUPER Handschuh!

http://www.bike24.de/p122276.html?u...mepage&utm_content=xmas&utm_campaign=20151204


----------



## morph027 (6. Dezember 2015)

O'NEAL Torque SPD Shoe / Fahrrad Schuhe Klickschuhe / UVP 109,95 € für 24,99€


----------



## dragonjackson (7. Dezember 2015)

morph027 schrieb:


> O'NEAL Torque SPD Shoe / Fahrrad Schuhe Klickschuhe / UVP 109,95 € für 24,99€


Habt ihr alle die Storno bekommen? War wohl ein Fehler: 
"Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da es einen Fehler enthielt."


----------



## Frog (7. Dezember 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle die Storno bekommen? War wohl ein Fehler:
> "Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da es einen Fehler enthielt."


Ja!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2015)

Kein Storno bislang - der Fehler war wohl das Modelljahr  : 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ONEAL-Torque...853a5ef&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=9&sd=151905336756

Kostet auch 24,90 ist aber das alte Modell.

EDIT: sind als verschickt markiert - Ihr wart halt zu langsam :ätsch:

EDIT2: wer welche in 42 sucht, wende sich an morph27 - die Schuhe sind aber NUR klickpedaltauglich!


----------



## moggale (10. Dezember 2015)

Meine O'Neil sind am Dienstag gekommen und harmonieren wunderbar mit meinen NC17 Sudpin!


----------



## Don_Patata (11. Dezember 2015)

Platzangst hat wieder -40% Rabatt auf Jacken und 2015 Ware. 
http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## sbgrollon (15. Dezember 2015)

Zimtstern hat 50% SummerSale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (22. Dezember 2015)

*7iDP M2 Enduro Helm schwarz/weiß matt für 66€ (+ 4€ Versand) in M/L & XL/XXL*
Tipp: Am besten irgend einen Füllartikel für 4€ hinzubestellen um auf die 70€ Frachtfrei Grenze zu gelangen.

Link: http://www.fahrrad.de/seven-m2-helm...6_pla&ef_id=VbsZIgAAAACyPOR9:20151222123819:s


*Troy Lee A1 Enduro Helm:*
Aktuell gibt es ab 75€ Bestellwert, nochmals 10€ Rabatt auf den Gesamtbetrag.

*Turbo Orange für 90€:* http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helm-turbo-orange-2014/rp-prod115061

*Pinstripe Blue für 90€:* http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helm-pinstripe-blau-2014/rp-prod115062

*Turbo Grey für 100€: *http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/troy-lee-designs-a1-helm-turbo-grau-2014/rp-prod115058


----------



## killerschnauze (22. Dezember 2015)

*VAUDE Herren Jacke Men's Dundee Classic ZO Jacket für 35,99€*
*Blitzangebot bei amazon bis 16 Uhr, verschiedene Farben und Größen.*


----------



## wartool (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte euch diese Lightshell Jacke Forcalz 600 bei Decathlon ans Herz legen.. habe bereits 3 Stück davon und jetzt nochmal zugeschlagen, da das Teil lange ausverkauft war. Ich bin 1,77 groß, habe 82 Kilo und mir passt LARGE super!

Kostet jetzt nur 12,90 anstatt 39,90 (die hatte ich damals bezahlen müssen und finde die Teile trotzdem genial) Trage sie mit allem mögliche kombiniert - Merino drunter.. Fleece drunter und obendrauf noch ab und an ne Softshell-Weste.. damit ist man echt sehr flexibel aufgestellt.


----------



## HighFish (31. Dezember 2015)

Bei Platzangst gibt es vom 1.1.2016 bis 3.1.2016 50% auf die gesamte Kollektion von 2015.
www.platzangst.com


----------



## Stemminator (7. Januar 2016)

Troy Lee Designs "Ausverkauf" bei Probikeshop! Einige Restbestände/-größen bis zu 70% Reduziert. 

Beispiel: A1 Helm (Gr. XL)  in Drone-grey matt für 70€

Link: http://www.probikeshop.net/troy-lee-designs/m/163.html


----------



## jojo_ab (9. Januar 2016)

Bei Probikeshop immer daran denken, dass man die Sachen im Fall eines Umtauschs, nach Frankreich schicken muss und die Kosten dafür selbst trägt.
Ansonsten ist aber absolut nichts gegen den Laden zu sagen, habe dort auch schon mehrfach bestellt.


----------



## rms69 (30. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Rucksack zu Bekleidung zählt, aber da es sich um einen (eng anliegenden) Protektorenrucksack handelt hier die Info

Deuter Attack 20l Protektorenrucksack um 126,90 Euro bei terrific.de

http://www.terrific.de/Outlet/Deuter-SALE/Deuter-Rucksack-Attack-20-Protectorrucksack.html


----------



## boblike (30. Januar 2016)

99,99 bei stadler


----------



## boblike (30. Januar 2016)

79,99 die 18l Damen Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (3. Februar 2016)

Ab 08.02. Merino Shirts für 12,99 im Lidl Online Shop


----------



## battiwr (3. Februar 2016)

Wie hoch ist der Anteil an merinowolle?

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haekel72 (3. Februar 2016)

battiwr schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Anteil an merinowolle?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


*Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.

Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## arghlol (3. Februar 2016)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ab 08.02. Merino Shirts für 12,99 im Lidl Online Shop


Wenn man sich beim Newsletter anmeldet, gibt es einen Gutschein über die Höhe der Versandkosten.


battiwr schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Anteil an merinowolle?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


*Material:*

48% Wolle
48% Polyamid
4% Elasthan


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. Februar 2016)

Habt Ihr da einen Link zu den Shirts?
Irgendwie finde ich nix


----------



## crossy-pietro (3. Februar 2016)

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshirt/p211316


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. Februar 2016)

Einige Sachen der aktuellen Gore-Kollektion um 40% reduziert:
https://www.bergzeit.de/gore-bike-wear/?key=gore+bike+wear&cat=search


----------



## Rabbii (9. Februar 2016)

Hab mir auch mal welche von den Lidl Shirts bestellt, sind gefühlt 0,01 mm dick und die Verarbeitung ist wenn man ehrlich ist unter aller Sau.
Aber das schlimmste ist die Passform, ich bin 1,89 groß und habe n recht breites Kreuz. 
Das Shirt in L passt ganz gut an den Armen und Schultern geht mir aber bis unter die Boxershort und ist groß wie ein Zelt. Ein Sommerkleid hätte man nicht besser nähen können. 
Für wen sollen diese (Sport) Shirts den sein? Für den Mitvierziger mit (sehr ausgeprägtem) Wohlstandsbäuchlein?

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt wie und wo die Kleidung hergestellt wird, mit welchen Mittelchen gearbeitet wird... 

NeNe Experiment Aldi/Lidl-Kleidung für mich beendet.


----------



## haekel72 (9. Februar 2016)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal welche von den Lidl Shirts bestellt, sind gefühlt 0,01 mm dick und die Verarbeitung ist wenn man ehrlich ist unter aller Sau.
> Aber das schlimmste ist die Passform, ich bin 1,89 groß und habe n recht breites Kreuz.
> Das Shirt in L passt ganz gut an den Armen und Schultern geht mir aber bis unter die Boxershort und ist groß wie ein Zelt. Ein Sommerkleid hätte man nicht besser nähen können.
> Für wen sollen diese (Sport) Shirts den sein? Für den Mitvierziger mit (sehr ausgeprägtem) Wohlstandsbäuchlein?
> ...


Was erwartet man/ihr?^^


----------



## fone (9. Februar 2016)

100€ Shirts für 10€, was sonst.

@Rabbii Was meinst du geht bis unter die Boxershorts? Sind sie sehr lang?
Das wäre top! Meine Icebreaker T-Shirts sind eigentlich einen Ticken zu kurz und rollen sich auch schon ein bisserl auf. Beim Radeln kann es dann schon mal vorkommen, das der untere Rücken frei liegt.

Eh schon alles weg.


----------



## Rabbii (9. Februar 2016)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Was erwartet man/ihr?^^


Ich hab genau das erwartet was ich bekommen habe^^ 

Schrott.

@fone 
Ja finde sie schon sehr lang.
Dachte mir auch fürs Radfahren ganz gut aber dann hast vorm Bauch 2qm Stoff mit Falten etc..


----------



## Asrael (9. Februar 2016)

@fone wenn du auch mit Synthetik Leben kannst schau dir mal die Sachen von under armour an. Die sind eigentlich von der Länge her optimal, sind preislich okay, vorallem wenn man nach Angeboten Ausschau hält und funktionieren richtig gut.


----------



## arghlol (9. Februar 2016)

Rabbii schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal welche von den Lidl Shirts bestellt, sind gefühlt 0,01 mm dick und die Verarbeitung ist wenn man ehrlich ist unter aller Sau.
> Aber das schlimmste ist die Passform, ich bin 1,89 groß und habe n recht breites Kreuz.
> Das Shirt in L passt ganz gut an den Armen und Schultern geht mir aber bis unter die Boxershort und ist groß wie ein Zelt. Ein Sommerkleid hätte man nicht besser nähen können.
> Für wen sollen diese (Sport) Shirts den sein? Für den Mitvierziger mit (sehr ausgeprägtem) Wohlstandsbäuchlein?
> ...


Ich habe mir auch eins bestellt, allerdings in Größe M  (ca. 80kg ziemlich gewöhnlich verteilt auf 1,83m ), und kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen. Die Verarbeitung sieht für mich ziemlich ordentlich aus. Die Nähte sind alle sauber bei mir. Mir fällt nichts auf, wo ich Punkte abziehen würde.
Ich habe von verschiedensten Herstellern Merino-Sachen in sehr unterschiedlichen Stoffdicken und da sind einige Sachen dabei, die dünner sind (zum Teil sogar deutlich). Und ehrlich gesagt mag ich persönlich den Tragekomfort von den dünnen Sachen sogar etwas lieber. Die dünnen Stoffe sind leider aber auch deutlich empfindlicher.

Beim Schnitt muss ich dir ein Stück recht geben: Es ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen, dass es etwas länger ist. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es in Größe M gerade so viel, dass ich es wohl uneingeschränkt zum Radfahren verwenden kann.
Daher bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## HighFish (9. Februar 2016)

Diskussionen zu Artikeln bitte woanders. Zumal es ja auch schon einen Eintrag zu Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl gibt. Danke!!



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## fone (10. Februar 2016)

Drei Produkt-Links im letzten Monat und ihr habt Probleme mit der Übersichtlichkeit?



Asrael schrieb:


> @fone wenn du auch mit Synthetik Leben kannst schau dir mal die Sachen von under armour an. Die sind eigentlich von der Länge her optimal, sind preislich okay, vorallem wenn man nach Angeboten Ausschau hält und funktionieren richtig gut.


Die Synthetik-Sachen hören halt irgendwann nicht mehr auf zu stinken.

Hab gerade noch ein paar Icebreaker bestellt. 
Gibt ein paar Angebote 
http://eu.icebreaker.com/de/web-spe...fv1=Männer&prefv2=Funktionswäsche & Baselayer


----------



## NewK (23. Februar 2016)

Hatten wir schon bergfreunde.de mit bis zu 60% auf Outdoor-Bekleidung?

z.B. den adidas Terrex Solo für 77,79 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (8. März 2016)

Deuter TransAlpin Pro für 89,90 mit Buff

http://www.hibike.de/deuter-trans-a...on-kopftuch-p460405e9fc571fb73837fabade920b25


----------



## EmHaTe (8. März 2016)

Deuter Race X (für Ladys?) mit Buff-Tuch für 34,90 €
http://www.hibike.de/deuter-race-x-...on-kopftuch-p68fea1c0d874e39840886a733f17e08e


----------



## Derivator22 (9. März 2016)

*Alpina Titanium Red Fullface Helm, Gr. XL (59-61cm); 44,99€*


----------



## Artos (10. März 2016)

Aktuell gibt es bei Lidl wieder Funktionsshirts und Hosen...ach ja, einen Fahrrad-Montageständer gibts auch noch.

greetz
der art


----------



## crossy-pietro (10. März 2016)

Artos schrieb:


> ach ja, einen Fahrrad-Montageständer gibts auch noch.



Preis-Leistungs-Tipp - habe ihn seit 2 Jahren: top!


----------



## GeKaUtes (12. März 2016)

crossy-pietro schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungs-Tipp - habe ihn seit 2 Jahren: top!



Habe ihn mir heute auch direkt geholt und macht für das Geld einen sehr soliden Eindruck, konnte absolut keine Mängel feststellen


----------



## Terenze (13. März 2016)

GeKaUtes schrieb:


> Habe ihn mir heute auch direkt geholt und macht für das Geld einen sehr soliden Eindruck, konnte absolut keine Mängel feststellen



97% agree - bis auf die Klemmung (beim Spectral ein wenig "rutschig") alles top für den Preis!


----------



## dragonjackson (13. März 2016)

Bitte Leute - jetzt nicht auch hier noch den Thread um 5 Seiten Ständer Diskussion erweitern... Es ist doch schon alles dazu gesagt worden?!
Siehe Schnäppchenjäger Laber-Thread.


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. März 2016)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Bitte Leute - jetzt nicht auch hier noch den Thread um 5 Seiten Ständer Diskussion erweitern... Es ist doch schon alles dazu gesagt worden?!
> Siehe Schnäppchenjäger Laber-Thread.


es wurde alles gesagt, nur nicht von jedem ;-)

damit nicht offtopic

Top Handschuhe für 11,99 bei kleinen Händen 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/royal-racing-2015-gloves-victory-red-blue-white-size-s-3022-02-008.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (13. März 2016)

Es gibt noch ein paar Impact Lows fuer 70 EUR (in normalen Groessen  bei Alltricks http://www.alltricks.com/bikewear/m...-low-mtb-shoes-blue-black-2015-51-220958.html http://www.alltricks.com/bikewear/m...act-2-low-mtb-shoes-team-black-51-142198.html
http://www.alltricks.com/bikewear/m...rand=162&order_by=price_asc&view_mode=&page=1


----------



## Rolly82 (17. März 2016)

Mein lokaler Dealer hat gerade Ausverkauf von 5/10 Schuhen zu Preisen von 60-70€ desweiteren gibt es Schuhe für Klickpedale für je 50€ von Shimano, Sidi und Giro.
Zu finden in 96487 Dörfles Esbach:
http://www.stephans-radwelt.de/


----------



## Schuffa87 (17. März 2016)

Rolly82 schrieb:


> Mein lokaler Dealer hat gerade Ausverkauf von 5/10 Schuhen zu Preisen von 60-70€ desweiteren gibt es Schuhe für Klickpedale für je 50€ von Shimano, Sidi und Giro.
> Zu finden in 96487 Dörfles Esbach:
> http://www.stephans-radwelt.de/



Und dann nur Bontrager Schuhe im Shop gelistet? Wo gibt es eine vollständige Liste?


----------



## Rolly82 (17. März 2016)

Am Besten mal anrufen oder eben vorbei Fahren, ich weiß nicht, ob se alles was se im Laden haben auch verschicken.


----------



## dragonjackson (17. März 2016)

Äh, ja das bringt einem dann nicht wirklich viel?! 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2016)

Rolly82 schrieb:


> Am Besten mal anrufen oder eben vorbei Fahren, ich weiß nicht, ob se alles was se im Laden haben auch verschicken.


eben vorbeifahren ? das is nicht der 'local dörfles esbach thread' .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (17. März 2016)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> eben vorbeifahren ? das is nicht der 'local dörfles esbach thread' .


Ich denk du kommst aus €sbach


----------



## fone (17. März 2016)

Oberfranken, da wohnen so wenige Leute (die *noch* MTB fahren können), da muss man eben globaler denken!


----------



## Baitman (18. März 2016)

Deuter Transalpine 30l	79,00

http://www.karstadt.de/Deuter-Fahrr...yNjE0NTgzMDg0NTVjM2llbGRlMTgyNTY4MjcxMTgyNTY4


----------



## tommy_86 (23. März 2016)

FiveTen Freerider für 59,89 http://www.hibike.de/five-ten-freer...uk-mod-2015-pb76c407eb3741ae7782c1317fa475f04
Leider nur in rot


----------



## Biwo (26. März 2016)

Geschäftsaufgabe bei active-out.eu

40% Sonderrabatt auf ALLE ARTIKEL!

Gutscheincode: finale2016


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. März 2016)

Biwo schrieb:


> Geschäftsaufgabe bei active-out.eu
> 
> 40% Sonderrabatt auf ALLE ARTIKEL!
> 
> Gutscheincode: finale2016


Nicht kombinierbar mit PayPal.


----------



## seppu (30. März 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Montane-Herr...hash=item3f5ff7f579:m:miHEXx1scSMMan39c_b-8_A
Hab mir eine geholt.


----------



## xblubba (31. März 2016)

gerade bei Amazon gefunden POC VPD Joint 2.0

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00A9ERN2K?...&creativeASIN=B00A9ERN2K&childASIN=B00A9ERN2K


----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2016)

Skins Kompressions Beinlinge:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ALT...+beinlinge&dpPl=1&dpID=31m3kZ2hv7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2016)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Skins Kompressions Beinlinge:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00ALT...+beinlinge&dpPl=1&dpID=31m3kZ2hv7L&ref=plSrch



hier in XL noch günstiger für 9,99€:
https://www.outlet46.de/skins-kompr...lZBZdUGV7LjITx5WKHGdGGFYEB9j80WC08aAiwB8P8HAQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (3. April 2016)

Sind sehr gut die Dinger, Grösse L langt sehr gut für 90cm Schrittlänge


----------



## boblike (3. April 2016)

Verstehe nicht genau was es bringen soll, sind die wie Normale Beinlinge zu benutzen, oder was bringt die Kompression?


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

kannste halt auch mit ins Krankenhaus nehmen und sagen,
....hast Deine eigenen Kompressions Struempfe dabei und brauchst die ollen weissen nicht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht genau was es bringen soll, sind die wie Normale Beinlinge zu benutzen, oder was bringt die Kompression?


Du scheinst nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein, Glückwunsch..geht beides!


----------



## flametop (4. April 2016)

boblike schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht genau was es bringen soll, sind die wie Normale Beinlinge zu benutzen, oder was bringt die Kompression?



Das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Kompressionssocken. Google ist dein Freund. Und nun bitte BTT.


----------



## DaveMash (15. April 2016)

Bis zum 20.04.:
10% auf die Artikel im Looseriders Shop:
www.loose-shop.de code #ridefornick

Weitere 10% gehen als Spende an Nick, der sich letztes Jahr beim Rasenrennen die Wirbelsäule verletzt hat und nun daran arbeitet, wieder laufen zu können.
Wer den Code nicht eingibt, spendet insgesamt 20% für die Therapie.


----------



## Pippo_87 (19. April 2016)

25 % bei adidas - Aktionscode: friends


----------



## fone (25. April 2016)

Da kaum zu finden, vor allem reduziert, jetzt doch mal kurzentschlossen aus UK bestellt.
Scheint anzukommen.

*Rab Xenon X Hoody* ~155€ (in DE 220€)
(und Weste ~92€)

https://www.webtogs.com/de-DE/Rab-Xenon-X-Hoodie-Jacke/30766wmp.htm?colour=Rust&sku=286978&productid=81266&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping API&gclid=CjwKEAjwgPe4BRCB66GG8PO69QkSJAC4EhHh6OWPtTjiF2oXASeey7GqWRXp7VNIaXimdrwlWLMXVBoCo0bw_wcB

Top-Teil:
*Haglöfs - L.I.M Power Dry Hood*
Sehr dünner Fleece Hoody. Neues immer-dabei Lieblingsteil
67,18€ statt UVP 159,95€
https://www.bergfreunde.de/hagloefs...kMzVjNWJkMjMwMzRjZjFkZDIzY2NkMzIzYTA3ZjQwNyJ9


----------



## Mr. Nice (25. April 2016)

Giro Damen Fahrradhelm Feather, Mat Wht Brsh Strks, 51-55 für Prime Mitglieder 28,41 Euro
http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Damen-Fahrradhelm-Feather-7055420/dp/B00P2D1A22/ref=pd_sim_sbs_200_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41mkU3f2LqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=01HNYX98P49SZWQKY0RE


Giro Herren Fahrradhelm Feather, Mat Wht Ca Bear, 51-55 für Prime Mitglieder 35,03 Euro
http://www.amazon.de/Giro-705534849..._cp_200_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1SETVCV0A5FJYV0J657M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (29. April 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Top-Teil:
> *Haglöfs - L.I.M Power Dry Hood*
> Sehr dünner Fleece Hoody. Neues immer-dabei Lieblingsteil
> 67,18€ statt UVP 159,95€
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/hagloefs...kMzVjNWJkMjMwMzRjZjFkZDIzY2NkMzIzYTA3ZjQwNyJ9



Schade, zu spät gesehen


----------



## peter muc (29. April 2016)

bugfix schrieb:


> Schade, zu spät gesehen


 gibts doch immer noch zu dem Preis, in Blau, Größen L und XL 
wenn man sich die Bewertung unten durchliesst, dann war wohl immer nur das blaue reduziert


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (29. April 2016)

peter muc schrieb:


> gibts doch immer noch zu dem Preis, in Blau, Größen L und XL
> wenn man sich die Bewertung unten durchliesst, dann war wohl immer nur das blaue reduziert



Diese Jacke ist wohl "ähnlich" der oben beschriebenen Jacke. Ich habe das Teil seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin davon schwer begeistert!

http://www.camp37.de/BEKLEIDUNG-HER...d-Jacket-Men?gclid=CIXbrKzNs8wCFXEz0wodyp4BYg


----------



## bugfix (29. April 2016)

peter muc schrieb:


> gibts doch immer noch zu dem Preis, in Blau, Größen L und XL


Ja - leider zu groß.



Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Diese Jacke ist wohl "ähnlich" der oben beschriebenen Jacke. Ich habe das Teil seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin davon schwer begeistert!
> 
> http://www.camp37.de/BEKLEIDUNG-HER...d-Jacket-Men?gclid=CIXbrKzNs8wCFXEz0wodyp4BYg



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## fone (29. April 2016)

Hier darf man zwar nichts rein schreiben, aber die Mammut-Jacke hat mit der L.I.M nichts zu tun. Die L.I.M hat ganz dünnes Fleece
Polartec Power Dry High Efficiency und wiegt in XL nur 200g.


----------



## austriacarp (29. April 2016)

Skinfit Vento eine der besten Windjacken
http://www.skinfit.eu/at/de/products-sb/07612.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi3383 (30. April 2016)

gut dass ich mich hier registriert habe  bin eh auf der Suche nach guter Kleidung  top


----------



## decay (2. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tip mit der Haglöfs LIM Hoody, sehr schönes Teil, allerdings ist der Ursprungspreis schon etwas crazy...

Auch schöne Softshells von Haglöfs da:

https://www.bergfreunde.de/hagloefs-shield-hood-softshelljacke/


----------



## eLLWeeBee (2. Mai 2016)

*Adidas Evil Eye Pro Halfrim mit Vario Gläsern für 110€!? Übersehe ich was?*

http://www.sportbuck.com/Brillen/Ra...-Halfrim-Pro-black-mat-glow-vario::54785.html


----------



## Bioantrieb (3. Mai 2016)

Nee, ist wohl ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## Schuffa87 (3. Mai 2016)

Da hatte ich vor 1.5 Jahren meine evil eye evo pro her. Kann den Shop nur empfehlen.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (3. Mai 2016)

Anscheinend haben sie ihren Fehler bemerkt...

Mein Kumpel hat aber noch für 110 bestellt.


----------



## crffreak (10. Mai 2016)

Hier gibts schöne cube shorts zum guten Preis. Sind mit herausnehmbarer Innenhose.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Mai 2016)

Scheint schon weg zu sein?


----------



## .floe. (12. Mai 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Top-Teil:
> *Haglöfs - L.I.M Power Dry Hood*
> Sehr dünner Fleece Hoody. Neues immer-dabei Lieblingsteil
> 67,18€ statt UVP 159,95€
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/hagloefs...kMzVjNWJkMjMwMzRjZjFkZDIzY2NkMzIzYTA3ZjQwNyJ9



Super, mit Newslettergutschein sogar 5€ billiger!


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2016)

25% im gesamten Shop bei http://www.outnorth.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetom82 (18. Mai 2016)

Sonnenbrille mit Wechselgläsern:

ich hab mir gestern die Endura Stingray bestellt.

hier gibt es sie zu einem echten "Hammerpreis" 21,73 EUR.
http://www.terrific.de/Herren/Fahrr...b7b71ffbed4e2a97b59e2cd075996#tab_description


----------



## Anto (4. Juni 2016)

Umfrage: Soll der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread aufgeteilt werden?

Hier bitte diskutieren.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (5. Juni 2016)

POC Trabec
Rot M und Krypton Blau XL für ~70€
https://www.amazon.de/POC-Radhelm-Trabec-Hydrogen-10501/dp/B00GSN0KXA/


----------



## Der_Lang (5. Juni 2016)

Hey, ich suche ein paar Protektor Shorts für meine Frau mit ausreichendem Schutz und Sitzpolster im 100€ Bereich hab bislang nur Graph gefunden zu wenig Schutz/kein Sitzpolster Einsatzbereich dh/fr und komfortabel für 2-4 stündige Touren. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps. Thx daniel


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Juni 2016)

oh Mann
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/*der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen*-thread.636338/


----------



## Placib87 (7. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht schon bekannt, bei brügelmann ist derzeit Sale. Als Kunde 15% Rabatt zusätzlich


----------



## Bergbube (8. Juni 2016)

falscher bereich


----------



## peter muc (8. Juni 2016)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der suche nach einer Protektorenweste in welcher ich eine Trinkblase verstauen kann und kleine Taschen habe. Würde mir dann den Rucksack sparen




@Bergbube: 
hier bist Du falsch

hier wird Dir geholfen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/*der-suche-ein-bekleidungs-schnaeppchen*-thread.636338/


----------



## Sportback513 (8. Juni 2016)

Bei Amazon
TLD Moto Short Größe M in den Farben Grün und Blau für 46,81€
Lieferbar ab dem 15. Juni 2016.
https://www.amazon.de/Troy-Lee-Moto...F8&qid=1465422756&sr=8-1&keywords=moto+shorts

EDIT:
Doch kein Schnäppchen,ist der Preis für das Jersey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nerve_82 (9. Juni 2016)

46,81 ist der Preis für das Jersey...
Erscheint aber erst wenn du es im Warenkorb liegen hast


----------



## Sportback513 (9. Juni 2016)

Nerve_82 schrieb:


> 46,81 ist der Preis für das Jersey...
> Erscheint aber erst wenn du es im Warenkorb liegen hast



Danke für den Hinweis
Da musste ja irgendwo ein Haken sein


----------



## Stemminator (19. Juni 2016)

Bei Bergfreunde.de gibt es 15% Rabatt auf Fahrradbekleidung.  Somit bekommt man z. B.  einen Großteil der Aktuellen 016er Platzangst Kollektion vergünstigt. 

Link: https://www.bergfreunde.de/p/komplette-fahrradbekleidung-im-angebot/


----------



## Tofi02 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

heute ist die Endura Humvee Shorts bei Globetrotter Angebot des Tages - siehe https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/endura-humvee-shorts-220160


----------



## EVOIII (22. Juni 2016)

Deuter Trans Alpine Pro 28 petrol-lemon (2015) 89,95€
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/deuter-trans-alpine-pro-28-petrol-lemon.html


----------



## Don_Patata (1. Juli 2016)

Met Parachute Helm hier 31% günstiger, also für 150.90 € 
http://www.hibike.de/met-parachute-...b-helm-matt-p0ce841d9c0f403a4b2032ce8a4b0e00d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisee (1. Juli 2016)

Bei Amazon gibts seit ?heute? einen Sport Sommer Sale bis zu -70 %.
Das meiste ist zwar immernoch zu teuer, zwischendrin findet sich ab und an mal was günstiges. 
Selbstverständlich gibts auch eine Radbekleidungskategorie. Hab mir mal ein Trikot mitgenommen. 

http://amzn.to/29alZ24


----------



## Olderman (1. Juli 2016)

Warum wird hier mein Beitrag kommentarlos gestrichen?


----------



## Sportback513 (3. Juli 2016)

IXS Herren Fahrradshorts Zai Trail/ Schwarz/Grau Größe S
für 13,87€.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00FQFC4EO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hab die Short schon da und die fällt ziemlich groß aus.



 
Bundweite 40cm plus Gummizug.
Die Innenhose fällt dafür normal aus,mir passt die gerade noch.
Polster ist dünn aber für mich ok.


----------



## Anto (3. Juli 2016)

Olderman schrieb:


> Warum wird hier mein Beitrag kommentarlos gestrichen?


Weil dein Beitrag nichts mit *Bike*/ Funktions-Bekleidung zu tun hat.


----------



## Olderman (3. Juli 2016)

*"Der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread "*
*Steht da, nichts von Bike oder Funktionskleidung. Auch wenn es ein Bikeforum ist werden hier auch andere Themen besprochen. *


----------



## Anto (3. Juli 2016)

Deine Hippieklamotten gehören hier trotzdem nicht rein.
Schlussaus!


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juli 2016)

Olderman schrieb:


> *"Der Bekleidungs-Schnäppchen-Thread "*
> *Steht da, nichts von Bike oder Funktionskleidung. Auch wenn es ein Bikeforum ist werden hier auch andere Themen besprochen. *




und dafuer gibts auch einen eigenen Breich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kein-thema-wenig-regeln.25/


----------



## DaBasti (3. Juli 2016)

*MTB-Schuhe MAVIC CROSSRIDE ELITE*

Mit dem Gutscheincode "ET10" kann man noch 10 % abziehen!

http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/sc...zryr3IgaNIPkljOji-ocXa5m8vqGz6vGRQaAiJp8P8HAQ


----------



## Baitman (7. Juli 2016)

50% auf ONeal Knie und Ellenbogenschützer

http://outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/O-Neal-Protektoren/?newsletter=taeglich


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juli 2016)

Süd-West schmeißt gerade einiges raus. Vielleicht kann's ja eines unserer Mädels brauchen: http://www.sued-west.com/Damen/Jack...t.html?varID=019da1bfb7b88e9c45c41539b035a55e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (8. Juli 2016)

2016 Platzangst "Antilope" oder "Snakebite" Hose Reduziert bei Stadler- viele Größen lieferbar!

PLATZANGST ANTILOPE BIKE SHORT = 79,99€ statt 119,90€

PLATZANGST SNAKEBITE BIKESHORT BLAU = 69,99€ statt 99,90€

PLATZANGST SNAKEBITE BIKESHORT PETROL = 69,99€ statt 99,90€

Preis zzgl. 4,35€ Versankosten, Rückgabe ist Kostenfrei!


----------



## MarkusNBG (11. Juli 2016)

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-fahrrad-regenjacke/p222148?utm_source=affiliate

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-damen-...fromRecommendation=true&scenario=also_clicked

ab Donnerstag bei Lidl - Regenjacke für 14,99


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sportback513 (15. Juli 2016)

O'Neal Element FR Jersey für 23,95€ inkl. Versand.
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek..._langarm_jersey_gm_15_rot_grau_i45_8515_0.htm
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek..._langarm_jersey_gm_15_hellblau_i45_8516_0.htm
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek...r_langarm_jersey_schwarz_weiss_i45_8517_0.htm
http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/bek...t_fr_langarm_jersey_gruen_gelb_i45_8518_0.htm

Leichtes Jersey mit super Belüftung.
Fürs normale Biken ohne Protektorenweste ne Nummer kleiner bestellen,fällt groß aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2016)

https://www.bergzeit.de/julbo-run-spectron-3-bergzeit-edition-brille/



In schwarz mit normalen braunen Gläsern eigentlich für MTB sehr angenehm - statt 75.-€ für 44.-€. Fällt breit aus. Versand 2,95€.

Sonst gibt es bei bergzeit vieeel teuern Schrott, Vorsicht (zB SRAM 11-fach Kettenschloss für 9.-€ statt 2,50€...).


----------



## pillepalle127 (30. Juli 2016)

Wer noch eine Regenhose in XL sucht:
* VAUDE Herren Hose Fluid Pants II*
Edit: vorbei. Der beste Preis waren 18,xx€.


----------



## Alex_86 (6. August 2016)

*GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Winddichte Fahrradjacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln *

ab 89,99 € statt 189,99 €

Verschiedene Farben und Größen

https://www.amazon.de/Winddichte-Fa...inddichte+Fahrradjacke+mit+abnehmbaren+Ärmeln


----------



## Alex_86 (6. August 2016)

Kostenloser Rückversand ist auch möglich!


----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2016)

https://www.decathlon.de/C-765548-merino_shop

Ab 8.99!

Merino Shirts bei Decathlon zum guten Preis... Hatte mir erst eins zu testen gekauft. Jetzt habe ich 4.
Mit den Kunstfasersachen habe ich nach 2 Std gestunken wie Ochse.
Das Merino Shirt habe ich auf 2 Touren in folge durchgeschwitzt und 3 Tage in der Schmutzwäsche gelagert... Vor dem waschen hat es immernoch frisch gerochen. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## HighFish (18. August 2016)

Schon mal für den Winter vorsorgen? Bitteschön:

Sealskinz Thick Mid Length für 37,90€ inkl. Versand:

https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/sealskinz-thick-mid-length-sock/135904202/p

Der nächste Preis liegt laut Idealo bei 48,07€.

Die Socken sind wirklich wasserdicht und angenehm warm im Winter und ich hatte sie bis zu meinem Unfall im Februar...da wurden sie mir freundlicherweise mit der Schere durchtrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (21. August 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Merino Shirts bei Decathlon zum guten Preis...


Wenn es grade nichts gibt, lohnt es sich, alle Nase lang zu gucken. Bei meinem vorletzten Besuch gab es kein T-Shirt in meiner Größe für 8,99. Eine Woche später konnte ich dann zuschlagen. 
Auffällig: der Waschschnipsel ist schon abgeschnitten. Mutmaßlich werden da Rückläufer verhökert, das Angebot wechselt also wahrscheinlich unvorhersehbar. Ich werde das mal beobachten..


----------



## decay (21. August 2016)

Race Face Agent Regenjacke zum guten Kurs bei Wiggle, macht nen ganz guten Eindruck, 93 €, UVP 170

http://www.wigglesport.de/race-face-agent-softshell-mtb-jacke


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2016)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Wenn es grade nichts gibt, lohnt es sich, alle Nase lang zu gucken. Bei meinem vorletzten Besuch gab es kein T-Shirt in meiner Größe für 8,99. Eine Woche später konnte ich dann zuschlagen.
> Auffällig: der Waschschnipsel ist schon abgeschnitten. Mutmaßlich werden da Rückläufer verhökert, das Angebot wechselt also wahrscheinlich unvorhersehbar. Ich werde das mal beobachten..


Das hatte ich noch nie...
 Hab bei einem der letzten abverkäufe für 2,50 das Shirt zugeschlagen.... Die reichen erstmal...


----------



## Meisee (21. August 2016)

Passt hier zwar nicht 100 % rein aber da sich unter Mountainbikern auch Camper und Outdooraktivisten befinden:

Bei Amazon gibts eine Aktion mit -20 % auf Camping und Outdoorausrüstung 

Bei der Kasse den Gutscheincode *FESTIVAL16 *eingeben. Gibt auch einige gute Rucksäcke und Raincovers.

Teilweise kommt man damit auf sehr gute Preise, aber nicht immer. Einen Vergleich zu machen ist immer sinnvoll.


----------



## alvis (25. August 2016)

Mahlzeit,.......

https://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucks...8&origin=pla&gclid=CM-315mh3M4CFYtuGwodVQ4JUQ


Camelbak Rouge für 29€
Also für ne kleine Tour bestimmt nicht schlecht. ..


----------



## alvis (25. August 2016)

Mahlzeit,.......

https://www.decathlon.de/trinkrucks...8&origin=pla&gclid=CM-315mh3M4CFYtuGwodVQ4JUQ


Camelbak Rouge für 29€
Also für ne kleine Tour bestimmt nicht schlecht. ..

Edit:
Werde ihn gleich mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (8. September 2016)

Five Ten Impact Low blue 2015 für 59,90€ und noch 2 Versionen von Maltese Falcon 2015 bei Outdoor Broker 
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Five-Ten/


----------



## slimane- (13. September 2016)

Jetzt wo der Herbst/Winter vor der Türe steht... Sealskinz -44%

http://www.sport-conrad.com/Marken/SealSkinz/


----------



## slimane- (13. September 2016)




----------



## tackleberry (15. September 2016)

Bei Sportsdirect in Wien gibt die Odlo Mistral Windbreaker Jacke für 60 Euro im Angebot. Aktuell gibt es noch einen 20% Gutschein für Sportsdirect, so das die Jacke 48 Kostet. Bei Interesse kann ich Euch eine einkaufen gehen, ich überlege nämlich am Samstag auch eine für mich zu holen.






Außerdem gerade bei Amazon.co.uk *Oakley Flak 2.0 XL Photochromic für 106,50 Euro *inkl Versand wenn Ihr in Pfund zahlt*. *Habe mir die Brille für Fahrten in der Dämmerung geholt und man kann damit auch ohne Probleme Nachts fahren (wenn man Licht hat). Im Dunkeln wird nur 10% des Lichts gefiltert. Nachfolgend auch noch ein Unboxing Video und eine Demo des Photochromic Effekts im Sonnenlicht. Sowie Vergleich mit der Flak Jacket 2.0.























Und noch was gefunden GORE BIKE WEAR Men's Waterproof Element WINDSTOPPER Active Shell Zip Off Jacket in Größe XL nur *58.17 Pfund / 68 Euro inkl. Versand. *Mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln. Bei Amazon.de ab 135 Euro.

*



*


----------



## MadCyborg (16. September 2016)

Bike24 hat grade wieder einen Aufklappladen, diesmal in der Neustädter Markthalle in Dresden. Allerdings gibts da mehr Outdoor- und Laufgedöns als Fahrradsachen.


----------



## tackleberry (16. September 2016)

Sportsdirect im Norden von Wien (Citygate) haut Fahrradhandschuhe mit Windstopper und Gore bike wear teilweise günstig raus. Auf die Preis kommen aktuell nochmal 20% Rabatt wenn man an der Kasse nachfragt. Arm- und Beinwärmer von Oldo und Gore Bike gibt's auch für etwa 20-25 Euro ausgezeichnet. Mit Windstopper gab es aber nur noch was in S.



Spoiler: Bilder vom Sale


----------



## tackleberry (17. September 2016)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Sportsdirect im Norden von Wien (Citygate) haut Fahrradhandschuhe mit Windstopper und Gore bike wear teilweise günstig raus. Auf die Preis kommen aktuell nochmal 20% Rabatt wenn man an der Kasse nachfragt. Arm- und Beinwärmer von Oldo und Gore Bike gibt's auch für etwa 20-25 Euro ausgezeichnet. Mit Windstopper gab es aber nur noch was in S.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bilder vom Sale



War dann heute ab und habe zwei Gore Bike Handschuhpaare (Alp X und Tool SO) für je 22 Euro abgestaubt. Habe den Preis von den Alp X noch an der Kasse checken lassen (ausgepreist mit 70 Euro) und als es dann hießt 28 Euro (-20%), konnte ich mich nicht mehr entscheiden und habe erstmal beide mitgenommen. Evtl. gebe ich ein Paar wieder ab.


----------



## Dede21 (22. September 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-mtb-schuhe-538179

 -30% jetzt 90€


----------



## tackleberry (23. September 2016)

Dede21 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-mtb-schuhe-538179
> 
> -30% jetzt 90€



Das war dann aber eine kurze Aktion. Scheint schon wieder vorbei zu sein. Suche die Dinger aber eigentlich eh in komplett schwarz. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Sera (23. September 2016)

Dede21 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-mtb-schuhe-538179
> 
> -30% jetzt 90€



Mittlerweile wieder 119,95€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (23. September 2016)

Dede21 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/adidas-terrex-trail-cross-mtb-schuhe-538179
> 
> -30% jetzt 90€



Tagesangebot gestern?


----------



## austriacarp (23. September 2016)

Wurde eh schon zig mal geschrieben aber noch einmal "Das ist ein Schnäppchenthread und kein Plauderthread"
http://www.bikester.at/gore-bike-wear-30th-element-ws-as-vest-men-black-495813.html
http://www.bikester.at/mavic-cosmic-wind-jacket-men-black-484107.html


----------



## tackleberry (24. September 2016)

Gore Bike Wear Herren Anoraks Oxygen Ws As Light Jacket Jacke - mit Windstopper - in Größe M und Farbe Rot - für 65,95 Euro - Bei Amazon

Gutschein: WINTER2016 beim Bezahlen eingeben!

Falls der Preis nicht mehr aktuell ist, einfach mal ein bißchen probieren. Ich habe gerade die blaue in L für 72 Euro bestellt und nach meiner Bestellung ging der Preis der blauen in L hoch und die rote in M ist so günstig geworden.


----------



## AndreasHN (6. Oktober 2016)

Gore Element Windblocker in schwarz/gelb, Größe S, M und L für 39£ (~44€) bei Sportsdirect in UK


----------



## beat_junkie (7. Oktober 2016)

https://www.sportsshoes.com/de-de/p...elauf-cross-sl-radsport_hiking-schuhe-~-aw16/

Adidas terrex cross trail sl für 97,- aus England.  Ab 100.- versandkostenfrei


----------



## Belafon (8. Oktober 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=169130;menu=1000,18,12

Zimtstern Largo zip off in Größe L für 79,90


----------



## 1975 (17. Oktober 2016)

Heute gibt es bei https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-17-oktober/ Laufklamotten von Crane.
Finde die Unterwäsche, Socken, Hose, Thermo-Laufshirt, Softshell-Jacke und Mütze haben ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
und sind für meine Feierabendrunde im Herbst mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Bench (18. Oktober 2016)

nettes Allround T-Shirt.
Habs vorgestern bestellt, heut angekommen und passt wunderbar, tolles Tragegefühl. Tolle Farbe und geiler Aufdruck.
Für Freunde von hochwertigen Shirts ein Schnäppchen.
https://www.bergzeit.de/lacd-mellow...=LACD+Mellow+T-Shirt+meadow+green&cat=suggest


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Oktober 2016)

Giro Remedy Handschuhe in schwarz und allen Größen für 25€:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Giro/Remedy-X-Ganzfinger-Handschuh-Auslaufmodell-p38478/

Allerdings nichts für die kältere Jahreszeit, durch den Mesh an den Fingerflanken wird das sehr schnell sehr kühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. Oktober 2016)

Qloom Vaucluse Shorts mit Innenhose
- Rot, Größe 28 für 21€
- Rot, Größe 36 für 32€
- Schwarz, Größe 36 für 27€

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HB4VZW0/?th=1


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Oktober 2016)

exxpozed.de hat einen gutscheincode:
count25-x16
damit bekommt man 25% auf bereits reduzierte Artikel.
hab mir eine scott mtb dryo plus für 130 statt 230 bestellt.
allerdings scheint deren server wirklich stark ausgelastet zu sein...


----------



## Bench (26. Oktober 2016)

Falls noch jemand eine winddichte Mütze unter den Helm sucht:
https://www.bergzeit.de/black-diamond-dome-muetze-slate-one-size/


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

sehe grad auf der seite:


> Mit Code *COUNT25-X16* sparen Sie 21% zusätzlich bei allen Artikeln mit mehr als 25% Rabatt. - Nur heute noch!


Das ist ein Countdown.. gestern noch 22%.. heute 21%.. etc..

Der Artikel den ich haben will, hat "nur" 20%.. das wird wohl der Grund sein..

seltsames Rabatt-Modell =)

dazu am besten direkt hier klicken:
http://www.exxpozed.de/angebote/shop/70-65-60-55-50-45-40-35-30-25.html
hab schonmal vorgefiltert nach ersparnis ab 25%.. links gibts dann noch weitere filter nach größe, geschlecht, farbe, etc.. aber die filter funktionieren nicht sooo gut.. sehe noch immer ein paar 20% artikel.. und wenn ich nach geschlecht sortiere, sind auch immernoch kinderklamotten dabei.. etc..


----------



## moxrox (1. November 2016)

Goretex Active Shell Regenjacke Größe M (race fit) - schwarz 
GORE BIKE WEAR 30TH ANNIVERSARY
OXYGEN 2.0 GT AS

139€

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...chwarz-Groesse-M-48-schwarz-Groesse-M-48.html


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2016)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Five-Ten-MTB...hash=item237657e6d3:m:mdQ9GSZhk1kzI3Cp9Ucw4sQ
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Five-Ten-MTB...hash=item2376588c09:m:mxrqdrEqq19LGVeCM_E-Vag
Five Ten Freerider in kleinen Größen (unter 40) für 54,95€ incl. Versand bei bikesnboards Backnang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (22. November 2016)

bitte löschen.


----------



## zwergy (22. November 2016)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Paare des Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL Modell 2016 abzugeben.
> Nagelneu und ungetragen. Einmal 44 2/3 (UK 10) und einmal 45 1/3 (UK 10,5).
> Für nur 110 Euro inkl. Versand!
> Zahlung per Paypal. SCHNELL MELDEN per PN


Den gibts regelmäßig für 90 EUR. Finde es etwas unfair von dir.


----------



## decay (22. November 2016)

Aber er hat SCHNELL MELDEN gesagt!


----------



## demlak (22. November 2016)

er meinte sicher beide paare zusammen =)


----------



## muddymartin (22. November 2016)

Könnt ihr vielleicht euren Mist bitte im Bikemarkt verticken??!!



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## provester (22. November 2016)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht euren Mist bitte im Bikemarkt verticken??!


----------



## ilfer (22. November 2016)

Sorry! Kommt nicht wieder vor...


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. November 2016)

Ausverkauf bei Platzangst...

sind ein paar nette Schnäppchen dabei und Qualität & Design stimmt auch.


----------



## decay (25. November 2016)

Ion K-Lite Zip für nen Fuffi:

https://www.bergfreunde.de/ion-prot...1NzU5YjAwYjA1YjEwZjY2M2VlYzBjMzMxMjgzNmM3In0=


----------



## Lyxander (25. November 2016)

bei Wiggle gibt es aktuell das Gabba 2 (kurzarm) in Grün für 79,97 inkl. Versand

großen von S - XL vorhanden 

Wer es kennt wird es lieben  ‌ 

nächster ideale Preis ab 127,20€

und nicht zu vergessen noch die 4% von Shoop.de

http://www.wigglesport.de/castelli-...ox&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=1719628

und noch die Castelli Velo Jacke in Orange für 47,47€
http://www.wigglesport.de/castelli-velo-radjacke/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. November 2016)

Die Race Face Agent Winter Shorts in Größe S gibts gerade für 54€ bei Hibike.
Soll recht gut sein. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/short-hinten-wasserdicht-vorne-normal.635719/page-4#post-14198940


// Edit
Und schon wieder weg.


----------



## tackleberry (28. November 2016)

Gore Bike Wear Oxygen Soft Shell in Lang mit Black / Neon Yellow - Nur in XL - nur noch 4 Stück - bei Amazon.co.uk für 95.99 Pfund! Mit Versand nach Österreich kostet der Spass *100.18 Pfund = 117.69 Euro.* Mit Versand nach Deutschland dürfte es ähnlich wenig kosten. Beim Auswählen der Kreditkarte Währung auf Pfund stellen wenn Ihr eine Kreditkarte ohne Fremdwährungsgebühren (z.B. Gebührenfrei.com, Sandander Visa Plus etc.) habt. Der Amazon interne Wechselkurs (Kreditkarte soll in Euro belastet werden) ist etwas  schlechter.


----------



## Wubber (1. Dezember 2016)

Sportbrille heute stark reduziert:
https://www.fahrrad.de/uvex-sportst...5_2_intst.10282812.10119076.mtb&RIID=14409910


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Dezember 2016)

20% auf Bell Helme bei Hibike heute


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Dezember 2016)

Ach ja, heute öffnen wir das erste Türchen......

25% auf VAUDE bei bikediscount


----------



## __hannes__ (1. Dezember 2016)

Hier ein Rucksack Schnapper für die Damen oder als Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin/Frau ab geschätzt 175cm Größe:

EVOC FR Enduro Team Women 16L in M/L Größe für nur 52,52€!
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NNRCNP2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Schnell sein: Nur noch 1 auf Lager.

EDIT: Entweder hat schon jemand zugeschlagen oder Aktion ist schon vorbei.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (2. Dezember 2016)

2tes Türchen bei bikediscount

Mavic Aksium Thermo Bib Tight

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-aksium-thermo-bib-tight-traegerhose-lang-544282


----------



## Bushkiller85 (2. Dezember 2016)

2tes Türchen bei HIBIKE

15% auf alle FOX Bekleidung/Helme etc.

http://www.hibike.de/adventskalender-20161202-html-s4624d6c795854deccc8d51d263756c15


----------



## BejayMTB (2. Dezember 2016)

"Alle" Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (11. Dezember 2016)

Bei CRC gibt's die VAUDE Spray Shorts für 40€, super bei dieser Witterung, schnell übergezogen bleibt der Poppes trocken.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Dezember 2016)

Chainreactioncycles


----------



## rumag (15. Dezember 2016)

Bei BMO gibt es 40 % auf Platzangst Hosen.

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/?gclid=CIb6ttPi9dACFQmeGwodOyINhg


----------



## Andyyy86 (16. Dezember 2016)

Bei Fahrrad24 bekommt man nen 5,00 € Gutschein, wenn man sich für den Newsletter anmeldet. Hier gesehen https://gutscheinlike.de/fahrrad24 - da gibt es übrigens nicht nur Fahrradbekleidung, sondern alles fürs Rad!

MfG


----------



## demlak (17. Dezember 2016)

https://www.cyclestore.com.de/specialized_2fo_flat_mtb_shoe_2016-ID_65168?c=EUR

specialized 2fo flat mtb schuhe für 73 euro..
nicht alle größen vorhanden..

dafür aber weit unter dem heutigen hibike adventskalender-angebot von 89 euro


----------



## tackleberry (17. Dezember 2016)

Gore Bike Wear Oxygen Soft Shell in Lang mit Black / Neon Yellow - in M - bei Amazon.co.uk für 82,94 Pfund! Mit Versand nach Deutschland kostet der Spass *86,42 Pfund = 103,24 Euro.
*
Gore Bike Wear Oxygen Soft Shell in Lang mit Black / Neon Yellow - in s - bei Amazon.co.uk für 76.80 Pfund! Mit Versand nach Deutschland kostet der Spass *80,32 Pfund = 95,95 Euro*.

Einfach mit dem deutschen Amazon.de Kontodaten einloggen. Eure Adressen und so sind da alle enthalten.

Beim Auswählen der Kreditkarte Währung auf Pfund stellen wenn Ihr eine Kreditkarte ohne Fremdwährungsgebühren (z.B. Gebührenfrei.com, Sandander Visa Plus etc.) habt. Der Amazon interne Wechselkurs (Kreditkarte soll in Euro belastet werden) ist etwas schlechter.

Ich warte derweil immernoch darauf, dass XL endlich zu dem Preis drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioantrieb (19. Dezember 2016)

Bei Hibike gibt es heute 20% auf Shimano Bekleidung, die ohnehin schon reduziert ist, also vielleicht das ein oder andere Schnäppchen dabei.


----------



## Taunus-Rakete (31. Dezember 2016)

Royal Racing Alpine Softshelljacke bei CRC für 71 € (eigentlich im Sale für 81 aber mit aktuellem Gutscheincode "JAN17" noch mal -10€). Perfekt für die kalten Tage und durch den lässigen Schnitt auch alltagstauglich.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/royal-alpine-softshelljacke-2016/rp-prod128149


----------



## aktenzeichenxy (31. Dezember 2016)

Danke, werde gleich mal angesehen ob denn das was sein könnte, würde das schon länger suchen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (4. Januar 2017)

Gibt es gerade einen aktuellen Gutschein Code für Stadler oder Versandkosten frei ?


----------



## Bioantrieb (9. Januar 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/met-parachute-helm-2016/rp-prod138460

geht bestimmt noch günstiger, dafür reiche Auswahl an Farben und Größen und mit *JAN17* nochmal 10€ weniger.


----------



## tackleberry (13. Januar 2017)

So, es ist endlich so weit. Die *Gore Bike Wear Oxygen Soft Shell* in *lang *in *schwarz* und *S, M, XL, XXL *ist endlich wieder mal bei Amazon UK im Angebot. Lasst Euch nicht von der Überschrift irritieren, das Ding hat die Warennummer die Amazon auf allen europäischen Seiten für die lange Version der Hose benutzt! Mit Versand nach Deutschland bin ich dann bei *£99.35 also 113,81 Euro *(Vorausgesetzt Kreditkarte ohne Fremdwährungsgebühr, aber selbst wenn Eure KK die üblichen 1,5-2% hat ist das billiger als die 5 Euro Wechselkursumrechnung, die Amazon bei Kauf in Euro draufpackt.

Das Modell in gelb gibt es in *S* noch deutlich günstiger und in *L* für 108 Pfund.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Januar 2017)

@tackleberry man muss nur ein wenig Geduld haben. 

Ausserdem bei Platzangst 50% auf T-Shirts und Shirts.


----------



## HighFish (17. Januar 2017)

Platzangst bietet bis Ende der Woche täglich eine Combo aus Hose und Shirt oder Jacke mit 40% Rabatt an:
http://www.newsletter-webversion.de/?c=0-u9dg-oyjq1f-1bo2


----------



## Bushkiller85 (17. Januar 2017)

Der 40% Rabatt bei Platzangst funktioniert auch einzeln. Also auf nur ein teil der Combo.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info. Dann wird morgen ne Hose bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (17. Januar 2017)

Vaude Moab Schuh, EUR 80,00

http://www.hibike.de/vaude-moab-low-am-mtb-schuhe-pebbles-pSeae7f35a344242f4ff671431db85951f


----------



## Bushkiller85 (17. Januar 2017)

*ADIDAS TERREX TRAIL CROSS für 90
https://www.campz.de/adidas-terrex-...6_pla&ef_id=VZFJmQAABA2p668O:20170117150626:s

Update: leider nur noch in 40 2/3 (was wohl die wenigsten brauchen)*


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Januar 2017)

Wer die Platzangst Snakebite in Größe S braucht, kriegt sie hier nochmal günstiger:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...rsP1hhhFsKxF4ryrmI4vTGQA-XwaAuX48P8HAQ[URL/]


----------



## Meisee (22. Januar 2017)

Bei Amazon derzeit günstiger als sonstige 27 € für je nach Größe um die 20 €. Dazu kann man noch zusätzlich die gepolsterte Fahrradunterhose mit 99% Rabatt mitnehmen. (Unter dem Preis den Zeiger auf Aktuelle Angebote legen und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster bei dem man sie in fast umsonst in den Einkaufswagen schmeißen kann. Der Rabatt wird dann beim letzten Bestellschritt abgezogen)
CN Größen daher eine Größe größer nehmen bzw. auf Tabelle achten.
Hab die Hose zuhause und bin für das Geld ganz zufrieden damit. Recht dünner elastischer Stoff. Natürlich nichts für wahre Downhillansprüche etc. Aber gute tiefe Hosentaschen und stabiler Stoff.


----------



## DocB (22. Januar 2017)

Link?
Edit sagt: Danke, kommt mir nicht ins Haus...


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2017)

Ach das ist wieder dieser chinesische Laden mit den fragwürdigen Geschäften... war doch schon weiter oben mal verlinkt...https://www.amazon.de/Arsuxeo/pages/6924821031
https://arsuxeo.de.aliexpress.com/store/207814


----------



## Meisee (22. Januar 2017)

Hab das Bild selbst verlinkt. Jap fragwürdig. Bin aber recht zufrieden damit, vor allem bei dem Preis.


----------



## fone (23. Januar 2017)

Schon mal gewaschen oder nur ausgepackt?


----------



## 19Timco09 (23. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Schon mal gewaschen oder nur ausgepackt?



Die Dinger halten getrost eine Saison oder länger. Da ich sie auch für die Fitness-Bude benutze, wurde sie schon zigmal gewaschen.
Man muss aber ehrlicherweise dazu sagen, dass die Verarbeitungsqualität nicht großartig ist. Daher wohl auch der Preis.
Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen auf Amazon anschaue, scheine ich allerdings etwas mehr Glück gehabt zu haben.

Aber was meint ihr mit fragwürdige Geschäften? Was ist da an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

Der Sitz der Firma ist in Canada, die Adresse des Internetladens in China (oder so ähnlich - bei Ärger also kein Ansprechpartner).
Was du da von wo bekommst, ist halt fragwürdig - auch Amazon verkauft ja nicht selbst, sondern bietet nur ein Lagerhaus und eine Plattform.
Klar, für 20-30 € regt man sich nicht auf, wenn man Mist zugesandt bekommt. Aber Hosen, die man auf gut Glück kauft, das hat bei mir zumindest noch nie geklappt - entweder haben sie nicht gepasst oder sie sahen aus wie aus der Grabbelkiste von KiK.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Januar 2017)

Solange es von amazon Versand wird ist das zurücksenden kein Problem


----------



## ufp (24. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mit Aliexpress und dealerextreme, was Textilien bzw auch mal Griffe betrifft, keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Weil diese extrem gestunken haben und mir den Eindruck vermittelt haben, dass da alles ungesunde, gefährliche und nach westlichem Standard verbotene verwendet wurde.

Also bei so offensichtlich billigen Produkten bin ich da zumindest ein wenig skeptisch.


----------



## Meisee (24. Januar 2017)

@delphi1507  Genau so seh ich das auch

@ufp Die Hosen stinken beim ersten auspacken. Klar sind auch irgendwo billig in China produziert, aber bei anderen Kleidungsstücken im niedrigen Preissegment ist das nicht anders. Nach einmal waschen ist das weg.

Insgesamt kann ich jeden nur mal raten sie auszuprobieren, außer denjenigen die sehr hohe Ansprüche haben und ihren Schrank bereits voll von FOX Hosen.


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt reicht es aber mal wieder... [emoji6] 

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, bei Bergzeit.de gibt es Castelli Bekleidungsschnäppchen...

https://www.bergzeit.de/castelli-outdoor-outlet/

Beispiel: Gabba 2 Kurzarm für 96€ oder perfetto convertible für 138€ [emoji41]

Sind zwar Rennradklamotten, aber vielleicht trifft es auch den Geschmack von ein paar MTBer.


----------



## mef (25. Januar 2017)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/b...zdGFyd2FyczoxOjk6YmVsbCBzdXBlciBzdGFyd2Fycw==

Bell super 2R mips für 90$ in S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugfix (25. Januar 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht es aber mal wieder... [emoji6]
> 
> Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, bei Bergzeit.de gibt es Castelli Bekleidungsschnäppchen...
> 
> ...



Richtige Knaller dabei, Nanoflex 2 Tights für 72...


----------



## Bushkiller85 (25. Januar 2017)

mef schrieb:


> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/b...zdGFyd2FyczoxOjk6YmVsbCBzdXBlciBzdGFyd2Fycw==
> 
> Bell super 2R mips für 90$ in S


Hat bei dem Laden schon mal jemand was bestellt? Ich kenne ihn nämlich nicht. Wie siehts mit Versandkosten aus?


----------



## Schibbl (25. Januar 2017)

Es scheint wohl nicht so zu funktionieren. Jedenfalls bekomme ich folgende Meldung, wenn ich versuche diesen Helm zu bestellen.
_
"Hold up. Some items in your cart can't ship to that country.

Due to vendor contracts we are unable to ship certain brands ouside of the US, or to certain countries. Learn more about what brands are restricted for international shipping here

Shipments outside the United States may be subject to tariffs, duties, Value Added Tax(VAT), etc. These costs are your responsibility and are not included in the shipping charges."_

Abgesehen davon ist der Versand doch imens.
Subtotal $90.00
Shipping $59.99
Estimated Tax $0.00
Total $149.99


----------



## Bushkiller85 (25. Januar 2017)

Ok da noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und vielleicht sogar noch Zoll drauf und das Ding is weit teuer als aus DE


----------



## Stemminator (29. Januar 2017)

Bei alltricks sind zurzeit viele Helme Reduziert. 

Urge Down O Matic für 60€ in L/XL! 
(andere Farben/Modelle gegen Aufpreis) 
Link: https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-50789-integralhelm_urge_down_o_matic___grau

Fox Rampage Comp für 119€
(die "alten"  Farben gibt es sogar für 90€)
Link: https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-ca...lm_fox_rampage_comp_union___matt_schwarz_blau

Viele weiter Angebote:
https://www.alltricks.de/C-117161-integralhelme/


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2017)

Bin gespannt ob man den Unterschied zu Primaloft merkt:

Patagonia Nano-Air Hoody Men für 120€ bei Globetrotter (UVP 250€)


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob man den Unterschied zu Primaloft merkt:
> 
> Patagonia Nano-Air Hoody Men für 120€ bei Globetrotter (UVP 250€)




Nur als Idee für Interessierte: https://www.alpkit.com/products/katabatic-mens
"echtes" Primaloft.. eine supergeile Jacke  - Preisvergleich schwierig.. empfinde sie für das Gebotene als Schnäppchen.


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2017)

wartool schrieb:


> Nur als Idee für Interessiert: https://www.alpkit.com/products/katabatic-mens
> "echtes" Primaloft.. eine supergeile Jacke  - Preisvergleich schwierig.. empfinde sie für das gebotene als Schnäppchen.


Schaut gut aus! 

Will nicht labern, aber das Nano-Air-Zeug ist absichtlich kein Primaloft sondern ähnlich dem Polartec Alpha. Die Jacken sollen viel atmungsaktiver als Primaloft-Jacken sein, aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an die Hülle bei Primaloft und Polartec Alpha.
Zum Radeln und anderen schweißtreibenden Aktivitäten kann das ne feine Sache sein.

Bei "echten" Primaloft Jacken steh ich total auf meine Rab Xenon X und meinen Nano Puff.

Auch ein guter Preis bei Globi Nano Puff Hoody 160€ leider nur für XL und XXL 
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/patagonia-nano-puff-hoody-283182-navy-blue/


----------



## boblike (30. Januar 2017)

Jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
http://www.uniqlo.com/de/de/product...02&dwvar_172983_color=COL09&cgid=IDparkas2113


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Januar 2017)

meine erfahrung mit diesen jacken... sie sehen ziemlich scheisse aus. ich war froh, dass daunenjacken und bufalloplateauschuhe der geschichte angehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (1. Februar 2017)

Mit der Jacke selbst nicht, mit Daunenjacken schon. Im Gegensatz zum @kreisbremser finde ich sie recht praktisch, allerdings ist das Einsatzgebiet in meinen Augen auch nicht das tragen beim fahren. Meine Daunenjacke ist im Winter im Rucksack und wird bei einer Pause, Stopp oder ähnliches angezogen. In der Rolle zeichnen sie sich durch ihr gutes Packmaß und das geringe Gewicht aus. Außerdem kann man Sie ganz gut in der gleichen Rolle fürs Trekking oder Ski fahren nutzen. Zum fahren selbst würde ich sie jedoch nicht anziehen, dafür ist der Feuchtigkeitstransport zu schlecht. Ich selbst nutze die Jacken von Cumulus, die zeichnen sich im allgemeinen durch ihre hohe Daunenqualität aus. Die Prestige GL und Incredylite Lady sind auch gerade im Angebot, erstere allerdings in ner miesen Farbkombi =).


----------



## Baitman (3. Februar 2017)

Nächste Woche Montag bei Lidl:

100% Merinoshirts für 14,99


----------



## Hagelsturm (11. Februar 2017)

Protektorenjacke recht günstig finde ich.
Aber kein Plan ob se was taugt.

http://www.fitworld24.de/Protektorenjacken/Protektorenjacke-Brustpanzer.html


----------



## Rubik (11. Februar 2017)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> Protektorenjacke recht günstig finde ich.
> Aber kein Plan ob se was taugt.
> 
> http://www.fitworld24.de/Protektorenjacken/Protektorenjacke-Brustpanzer.html



Kann man sich damit überhaupt noch bewegen?


----------



## Meisee (11. Februar 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob man den Unterschied zu Primaloft merkt:
> 
> Patagonia Nano-Air Hoody Men für 120€ bei Globetrotter (UVP 250€)



Hatte die Jacke etliche Zeit im Einsatz. Was mich störte, waren die Gummizüge an den Ärmeln vorne und das Taschenangebot im Inneren. Bezüglich Atmungsaktivität konnte ich bei der Jacke nicht meckern. Gute Jacke vor allem für 120 €. Nur mal meine Meinung dazu


----------



## toastet (11. Februar 2017)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> Protektorenjacke recht günstig finde ich.
> Aber kein Plan ob se was taugt.
> 
> http://www.fitworld24.de/Protektorenjacken/Protektorenjacke-Brustpanzer.html



Gibts immer wieder für das Geld, gerne auch mal 39,90 Euro. CE geprüft und hat ein E-Zeichen fürs Mopped. Allerdings bezieht sich das wohl nur auf die Handgelenke bzw. Unterarme. Sprich der Rest ist nicht geprüft und sollte man einkalkulieren. In dem Falle halt immer besser sowas als gar nichts. Aber Skepsis ist halt angebracht. Mein Rückenprotektor hat da auch Rabattiert doch das doppelte gekostet, obwohl es nur ein Einsteigermodell ist. Da bleibt halt die Frage was sowas taugt, gerade weil es halt auch eher der Normalpreis ist bei um die 40 Euro und nicht im Sinne "wir hauen die letzten Dinger weit unter EK raus".


----------



## demlak (11. Februar 2017)

Andererseits sind solche Jacken auch keine technische Meisterleistung.. die Herstellung kostet quasi nix.. selbst wenn die für 20 Euro über den Tisch gehen, gibt es noch einige, die dran verdienen.
Auch bei Jacken die sonst das zehnfache kosten.

Aber egal.. mein Kommentar hilft keinem =)


----------



## toastet (11. Februar 2017)

Das passt ja auf jegliche Kleidung und alles aus Stoff


----------



## dragonjackson (11. Februar 2017)

Noch jemand n Stück Kuchen, zu dem Kaffeeklatsch hier? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (17. Februar 2017)

Regenjacke von local-outerwear für nen 100ter. Ist nen richtig geiles Teil und war sogar die UVP wert. Leider nur noch L und XL

https://www.local-outerwear.eu/de/shop/local-men/jacket-shelter/


----------



## Frell (17. Februar 2017)

Danke für den Tip, ich hab sie mir mal zum anprobieren bestellt!


----------



## oolinger (17. Februar 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Regenjacke von local-outerwear für nen 100ter. Ist nen richtig geiles Teil und war sogar die UVP wert. Leider nur noch L und XL
> 
> https://www.local-outerwear.eu/de/shop/local-men/jacket-shelter/


Wir fällt die Jacke denn aus? Sollte man eher etwas grösser nehmen,  oder ist sie sehr locker und gross geschnitten,  so daß man sie ueber die bereits angezogen Klamotten drueberstreifen kann? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lyxander (17. Februar 2017)

es wäre toll wenn man hier beim Topic bleiben würde und das gequatsche wo anders führt


----------



## Bushkiller85 (17. Februar 2017)

oolinger schrieb:


> Wir fällt die Jacke denn aus? Sollte man eher etwas grösser nehmen,  oder ist sie sehr locker und gross geschnitten,  so daß man sie ueber die bereits angezogen Klamotten drueberstreifen kann?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


Normal, ich trage sonst M hab die Jacke in M und 2-3 Schichten drunter sind kein Problem. Würde Sie in nicht größer als normale Klamotten nehmen.


----------



## mef (18. Februar 2017)

https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...toren Hose&utm_campaign=Criteo_DE&iccm=CRI_DE axo rock protektor hose 39,90€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2017)

MT500 Spray Shorts in Schwarz bei Hibike für 55€, noch in allen Größen bisher:
http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc


----------



## LeoRollt (21. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> MT500 Spray Shorts in Schwarz bei Hibike für 55€, noch in allen Größen bisher:
> http://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdeal-n5261096d634cc



Bei mir werden nur noch S und XL angezeigt.


----------



## Schuffa87 (21. Februar 2017)

Vorhin war m und l auch noch am Start.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2017)

Wow, scheinen einige Leute drauf angesprungen zu sein. Oder der Vorrat war so niedrig angesetzt.


----------



## fone (21. Februar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wow, scheinen einige Leute drauf angesprungen zu sein. Oder der Vorrat war so niedrig angesetzt.


Schon komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2017)

Der Hotdeal-Link ist zwar tot, aber der reguläre Link auf die MT500 Spray hat immer noch die S und XS für 55€ gelistet:
http://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-s...sitzpolster-p4be93a7c9179443c9eb1fee832b03ef7


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2017)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Simoni84 (23. Februar 2017)

https://www.platzangst.com/herren/hosen/


----------



## Bushkiller85 (23. Februar 2017)

Simoni84 schrieb:


> https://www.platzangst.com/herren/hosen/


Das gleiche gibts für Damen auch https://www.platzangst.com/damen/hosen/
Man spart bei Damen und Herren genau wie bei der letzte Platzangst-Aktion bei allen Hosen *40% zum UVP*


----------



## Sobchak (25. Februar 2017)

Heute und morgen minus ~16% bei https://www.maciag-offroad.de/special/mehrwertsteuer-geschenkt.html auf alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Griebnitzseefee (14. März 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/POC-Fahrradbekleidung-Jersey-orange-52113/dp/B009YSOAXW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1489508190&sr=8-2&keywords=poc+t+shirt&th=1&psc=1
Nur noch 3 Stück auf Lager


----------



## Velo-X (14. März 2017)

Griebnitzseefee schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/POC-Fahrradbekleidung-Jersey-orange-52113/dp/B009YSOAXW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1489508190&sr=8-2&keywords=poc+t+shirt&th=1&psc=1
> Nur noch 3 Stück auf Lager



99,95! Was soll den das für ein Angebot sein?
39,95 - das ist ein Angebot!
https://www.alltricks.de/F-32744-te...PPX-q8JJDKRE_hIrzkiwF4Uo4FY8U_0HQoxoCe0Xw_wcB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frittenullnull (14. März 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> 99,95! Was soll den das für ein Angebot sein?
> 39,95 - das ist ein Angebot!
> https://www.alltricks.de/F-32744-te...PPX-q8JJDKRE_hIrzkiwF4Uo4FY8U_0HQoxoCe0Xw_wcB
> 
> ...




oder das 
https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2712#id=60407


----------



## decay (14. März 2017)

Das POC shirt war für 28 in XL drin, in schlimmer Farbe


----------



## Simoni84 (19. März 2017)

Ganz guter Deal denke ich...


----------



## demlak (19. März 2017)

kaputter link ist (nicht mehr) kaputt

editiert


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. März 2017)

dann nimm halt den


----------



## Simoni84 (22. März 2017)

Heute 15% bei Platzangst.
https://www.platzangst.com/
Bei Bedarf Code eingeben :


----------



## ostomek (22. März 2017)

Könnt ihr die Jacken empfehlen ? Welche ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Egika (22. März 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Jacken empfehlen ? Welche ?



Fälscher thread...


----------



## _schwede (29. März 2017)

Mit MIPS:
https://www.bergzeit.de/sweet-protection-bushwhacker-mips-fahrradhelm/
Ohne MIPS:
https://www.bergzeit.de/sweet-protection-bushwhacker-radhelm/


----------



## decay (29. März 2017)

Und die Enduro-Short von Sweet für 64,xx, schönes Ding, bin leider overequipped and underbiked 

https://www.bergzeit.de/sweet-protection-hunter-enduro-short-radhose-flash-blue-l/


----------



## Darkkosmo (31. März 2017)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ergon-bx2-small-rucksack-10-1,5-l-56915


----------



## Bioantrieb (31. März 2017)

Darkkosmo schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ergon-bx2-small-rucksack-10-1,5-l-56915



Bei Hibike, in blau, noch 10€ günstiger.


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. März 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bei Hibike, in blau, noch 10€ günstiger.



dann sei auch so hoefflich und schreibe den Link mit rein 

Ergon BX2 Small Rucksack 39,90 bei Hibike in blau nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frell (4. April 2017)

fomaracing schrieb:


> *Garmin vivosmart HR+ GPS-Fitness-Tracker: 43% Rabatt (125,99€ statt 219,99€)*
> mit Herzfrequenzmessung am Handgelenk und Smart Notifications. Heute bis Mitternacht bei Amazon im Blitzangebot.
> http://amzn.to/2oscMMx


He,
Links auf Schnäppchen sind cool, Referral Links auf Schnäppchen jedoch nicht. Falls es dein eigener Referral Link ist, mach es bitte zumindest kenntlich (falls es nicht eh gegen die Regeln vom Board widerspricht). Falls du die Artikel selbst nur über ne andere Website gefunden hast, bereinige die Links doch bitte von den Referrals. Das geht am einfachst indem du per Hand nochmal amazon.de gehst, das Item suchst und dann den Link kopierst. Amazon Referral Links erkennt man indem mach kontrolliert ob in der URL ein ***tag=*** (ohne die Sternchen) steht.


----------



## arghlol (4. April 2017)

Frell schrieb:


> He,
> Links auf Schnäppchen sind cool, Referral Links auf Schnäppchen jedoch nicht. Falls es dein eigener Referral Link ist, mach es bitte zumindest kenntlich (falls es nicht eh gegen die Regeln vom Board widerspricht). Falls du die Artikel selbst nur über ne andere Website gefunden hast, bereinige die Links doch bitte von den Referrals. Das geht am einfachst indem du per Hand nochmal amazon.de gehst, das Item suchst und dann den Link kopierst. Amazon Referral Links erkennt man indem mach kontrolliert ob in der URL ein ***tag=*** (ohne die Sternchen) steht.


Die Forensoftware ist i.d.R. dafür verantwortlich. Lässt sich in diesen Fällen ohne weiteres nicht umgehen.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2017)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01DWEBI7O/

Also bei mir gehts.


----------



## Kuba1907 (6. April 2017)

Evoc FR Trail in olive/petrol (Größe S und M/L) bei www.schulranzen.com für unter 129,- mit Gutscheincode 893598863818

https://www.rucksack-spezialist.de/evoc/fahrradrucksack-fr-trail-team-20l-m/light-petrol-olive


----------



## Snowcrash (7. April 2017)

Vaude Moab Mid STX AM Flatpedal-Schuhe in Größe 45 gerade für 115€ auf Amazon (UVP 180€). Alle anderen Größen haben leider Mondpreise, außer 47 für 125€.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017A9HC5Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## delphi1507 (7. April 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Vaude Moab Mid STX AM Flatpedal-Schuhe in Größe 45 gerade für 115€ auf Amazon (UVP 180€). Alle anderen Größen haben leider Mondpreise, außer 47 für 125€.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B017A9HC5Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


In 38 knapp 80€


----------



## Kacka (13. April 2017)

Regenjacke von CRAFT

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-escape-regenjacke-463185/wg_id-1164


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. April 2017)

Bei CRC gibt es bis 60% auf Endura Bekleidung, vielleicht ist ja was interessantes dabei für euch.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. April 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Bei CRC gibt es bis 60% auf Endura Bekleidung, vielleicht ist ja was interessantes dabei für euch.


Hm jein. Es sind ein paar Teile im Ausverkauf drin bei CRC, aber das bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf Endura, und auch nicht auf alle Klamotten von Endura.

// Edit
Jetzt hab ich den Newsletter auch entdeckt (trotzdem leider immer noch nicht alle Endura-Klamotten).
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/r-pm/endurawk152017


----------



## austriacarp (19. April 2017)

MTB Schuhe Restpaare um 49€ statt 169€
http://www.bikepalast.com/Schuh-Sup...127938.html?MODsid=psouq1p939ph7s0lgrk15tmvl7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymotique (27. April 2017)

Wer andere POC-Modelle sucht, könnte hier fündig werden:
http://www.outnorth.de/search?query=Poc
Bis zum 29.4. gibt es noch Zusatzrabatte (siehe roter Balken auf der Startseite)


----------



## decay (27. April 2017)

Bin ja nicht geizig, aber POC is schon preislich echt irre...

Regenjacke Endura Pakajak fuer ca. 16 Euro bei CRC:  http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369


----------



## demlak (28. April 2017)

nanana! windjacke != regenjacke... ich wär fast drauf reingefallen =)

der infotext ist auch von der endura seite übersetzt worden.. nur das hier windproof durch wasserdicht übersetzt wurde.. warum auch immer..
siehe: http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=24


die jacke saugt wasser sicherlich nicht auf.. aber als regenjacke würde ich sie definitiv nicht bezeichnen.. zumal nirgends was über die wassersäule steht.. und der schnitt hinten auch nicht länger als vorne ist..

seeeehr schade.. wäre ein heißer preis gewesen =)


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

Aber eine Regenhaut für 40€ UVP würde auch garantiert keinen Spaß machen.

Bei den Kommentaren finde ich diesen lustig aber vermutlich ziemlich akkurat. 

_It's not a raincoat or windbreaker. From heavy rain will not save. As windbreaker so for very hot in it. Poor ventilation. In hot weather you will sweat, but will freeze in the cold weather. _


----------



## Snowcrash (8. Mai 2017)

Odlo Cubic Funktionsunterhemden in WEISS, Größen "S" und "M" auf Amazon gerade für 6,70-7,70€ (75% reduziert).

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01J5T5EZW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&th=1&psc=1

Eigentlich ein echter Schnapper, habe mir gleich drei bestellt... Bereue das mittlerweile aber schon fast, da ich von der allgemein recht hochgelobten Funktionalität der Dinger nicht wirklich beeindruckt bin. Bin jetzt zwei Touren damit gefahren und jedes Mal haben sie mir nach 15 Minuten klatschnass am Balg geklebt. Ganz ehrlich, da habe ich mit den Lidl Unterhemden bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Vielleicht sind die Teile aber echt nur was für den Sommer, auch wenn "ganzes Jahr" drauf steht...


----------



## boblike (8. Mai 2017)

Nach der Schlammschlacht gestern, suche ich eine kurze Regenhose bei der die Preis Leistung passt.
Kann man sowas auch bei trockenem gut fahren ohne im eigenen Saft zu stehen?


----------



## slowbeat (8. Mai 2017)

Dirtlej Dirtsuit schwarz


----------



## JDEM (10. Mai 2017)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Dirtlej Dirtsuit schwarz


 
nee... gibt demnächst vob dirtlej auch wasserdichte Hosen, die sollten besser taugen und "günstiger" sein. Im Dirtsuit schwitzt man sich bei Wärme und Sonne kaputt.


----------



## boblike (10. Mai 2017)

https://www.actionsports.de/dirtlej-dirtsuit-trailscout-waterproof-men-blau-22718?c=27

Danke für den Tip!
Ist zwar kein Schnapper mit 125, aber auf lange Sicht vllt. besser als mehrere günstigere Modelle zu verschleißen oder bei Nichtgefallen im Schrank versauern zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (10. Mai 2017)

@boblike RaceFace Agent fahr ich selbst und geht auch noch bei 15C zu fahren, man merkt dann halt wie man innen etwas schwitzt, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie bei manchen anderen Regenhosen (aktuell bei 104,90 im Angebot). Verarbeitung bei mir ok, beim @sp00n82 ging glaub ich das RF Label bald ab, aber das ist ja relativ häufig so. Tragekomfort wie ne normale Bikeshort, war auch meine Hose der Wahl den ganzen Winter durch.

Sweet Protection Mudride gibts auch grad für 110 Euro vereinzelt, die is sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Von der Endura MTirgendwas (vorn normal, hinten wasserdicht) sind auch immer alle begeistert.


----------



## Felger (10. Mai 2017)

DFL Short von Platzangst ist bei gelegentlicher Nutzung auch i.O. -> ~60€
https://www.platzangst.com/detail/index/sArticle/18395


----------



## pax_romanum (10. Mai 2017)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Triple2 Bargdool. Um die 100€. Allerdings spritzt es bei den Shorts gerne von unten in die Hose. Oben Wolle + Windschutz und niemals anhalten. Wolle wärmt auch bei Nässe. Stehend kühlt man aber schnell aus.


----------



## frogmatic (12. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Nach der Schlammschlacht gestern, suche ich eine kurze Regenhose bei der die Preis Leistung passt.
> Kann man sowas auch bei trockenem gut fahren ohne im eigenen Saft zu stehen?


Billige Regenhose abschneiden (ggf. säumen wenn Pro), und nur drüber ziehen wenn es nass wird?


----------



## MAX01 (12. Mai 2017)

Egal welche Regenhose, sie sollte auch bei gebeugtem Knie lang genug sein und möglichst über die Knieschützer reichen, damit dir nicht die Dreckbrühe von oben in die Knieprotektoren läuft.


----------



## tackleberry (16. Mai 2017)

Giro Monza Rennradhelm Herren für 43 Euro

https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...ennradhelme/giro-monza-rennradhelm-8180316--3

Taugt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dmartin20 (16. Mai 2017)

tackleberry schrieb:


> Giro Monza Rennradhelm Herren für 43 Euro
> 
> https://www.bicycles.de/shop/fahrra...ennradhelme/giro-monza-rennradhelm-8180316--3
> 
> Taugt der?



Ich fahre den Monza und mir passt er perfekt. Wenn auch styletechnisch nicht gerne gesehen, ich fahre den auch auf dem MTB wenn es keinen Fullface braucht. Für das Geld find ich Ihn top.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Mai 2017)

MAX01 schrieb:


> Egal welche Regenhose, sie sollte auch bei gebeugtem Knie lang genug sein und möglichst über die Knieschützer reichen, damit dir nicht die Dreckbrühe von oben in die Knieprotektoren läuft.



ich hatte mir am WE diese hier bestellt eine 3/4 lange von Gonzo fuer 20 Euro
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gonso-LANIN-...hash=item4891718568:m:mSds9yJrQzN3vFAcwC4hG4Q

kam heute an...ist ausreichenlang sitz oben am Bund gut aber dennoch genug Beinfreiheit fuer alles darunter.
und sie geht gut uber die Kniee hinaus, also Knieschutzer sollten auch abgedeckt sein, ich fahre aber eh imme mit Knie/Scheinbeinschuetzern
habe sonst M und nun die Regenhose in L genommen, damit sie bequem uebergezogen werden kannn.
fuer den Preis super


----------



## volviq (16. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Nach der Schlammschlacht gestern, suche ich eine kurze Regenhose bei der die Preis Leistung passt.
> Kann man sowas auch bei trockenem gut fahren ohne im eigenen Saft zu stehen?


Endura MT500 shorts. Gibt's auch als 3/4. 
Nicht billig, aber dadurch dass sie nur hinten Wasserdicht ist, wird es nicht unbedingt warm und man bekommt keinen nassen Dreck in die Polsterhose. Was eigentlich das Hauptproblem bei Schlamm sein kann...


----------



## jofland (17. Mai 2017)

Durch die Reibung auf dem Sattel kommt bei der MT500 auch hinten das Wasser durch.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Mai 2017)

jofland schrieb:


> Durch die Reibung auf dem Sattel kommt bei der MT500 auch hinten das Wasser durch.


Also bei mir nicht (hab sowohl die lange als auch die kurze Variante der spray pants) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## jofland (17. Mai 2017)

"Spray" war das Zauberwort; gibt's auch ohne spray. Und die nässt durch (kurze und auch 3/4-lange).


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Mai 2017)

Volviq sprach von der Variante die nur hinten die wasserdichte Membran hat und das ist die Spray. 

Tolle Shorts für Herbst / Frühling. Oberhalb 20 °C nicht zu empfehlen  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Mai 2017)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Volviq sprach von der Variante die nur hinten die wasserdichte Membran hat und das ist die Spray.
> 
> Tolle Shorts für Herbst / Frühling. Oberhalb 20 °C nicht zu empfehlen


Ich bin die MT500 Spray Shorts gestern bei über 20° gefahren, war jetzt auch nicht wärmer als mit anderen Shorts. Die hat ja sogar noch Reißverschlüsse an den Seiten für extra Belüftung.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2017)

https://www.platzangst.com/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023

Platzangst Bulldog in blau Groesse XS-M fuer 79,90

und in der Bucht ueber Bikemailorder als Verkaeufer die gleichen Preise

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Platzangst-B...hash=item3f71bdc369:m:mKmZhqJzsXSgF1dBh5cEzGA


----------



## AndreasHN (19. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> https://www.platzangst.com/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023
> 
> Platzangst Bulldog in blau Groesse XS-M fuer 79,90


und wer L für das gleiche Geld möchte kauft hier: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst-bulldog?number=sw15023.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Mai 2017)

Und weil Ihr eine Email bekommt habt ihr hier das Recht zu bestimmen wer wann was posten darf? 

Endura Humvee für 45 bei Hibike - https://www.hibike.de/endura-hummve...itzpolster-pSe48c49c0764bd6dd2cfc081ec1fdb27c


----------



## AndreasHN (24. Mai 2017)

Bulldog, blau in M ist schon weg bei Platzangst. Aber falls jemand noch eine möchte, bevor ich zurücksende -> PN an mich
Preis: wie bei Platzangst + Versand

Ich habe die in S und M bestellt und M ist mir definitiv zu groß.

Edit: Schon weg


----------



## Innsbruuucker (25. Mai 2017)

Alpinestars Bekleidung -50 bis -60%
Leatt Handschuhe -50%
Scott Bekleidung -40%

https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/all...=alpinestars,scott,leatt&order=news_from_date


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. Juni 2017)

Hammerpreis für Bolle 5th Element und 6th Sense Brillen bei Bergfreunde.de, kann gerade leider keinen Link setzen, vielleicht macht das jemand hier, Sorry dafür.


----------



## Egika (1. Juni 2017)

Links:
Bollé - 5th Element Mirror S3 - Fahrradbrille 83% billiger

 Bollé - 6th Sense Mirror S3 - Fahrradbrille 83% billiger


----------



## slowbeat (1. Juni 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Ausverkauft


Die 5th element gibt's in pink noch   fürn Fuffi 
Immer noch ein guter Preis wenn man die Farbe mag.


----------



## CicliB (6. Juni 2017)

ONeal Pin IT III Short für 59€ statt 90€
http://s-cycles.com/epages/9f95622b...bc7-85d6-f20006f4e0b8/Products/"10603, 10604"

Und hier Schnäppchen für kleine Leute:

Platzangst Hemd in XS bzw. S
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst-mountain-ridge


----------



## Puls220 (8. Juni 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Und weil Ihr eine Email bekommt habt ihr hier das Recht zu bestimmen wer wann was posten darf?
> 
> Endura Humvee für 45 bei Hibike - https://www.hibike.de/endura-hummve...itzpolster-pSe48c49c0764bd6dd2cfc081ec1fdb27c




Gibt's bei Wiggle günstiger (25€)

http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-hummvee-classic-mtb-radshorts-ohne-innenshorts/

nur noch XL und S


----------



## boblike (8. Juni 2017)

*Endura Pakajak Jacke 15-17€ S-XXL
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369

Da hab ich gerade das Popcorn geholt und der Spaß ist schon gelöscht!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighFish (9. Juni 2017)

Bell Super 3R in allen Größen für 169€ bei Rabe Bike.....nur dieses Wochenende:
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/catalogsearch/result/?q=super+3r
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/catalogsearch/result/?q=super+3r


----------



## PraterRadler (29. Juni 2017)

Norrona Fjora Flex1 Shorts in allen Größen bis XL / verschiedene aktuelle Farben für 102,- €

z.B 
https://www.bike24.de/p1110602.html
(andere Farben seperat)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-TL10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stauber (27. Juli 2017)

45NRTH Japanther SPD - MTB Winterstiefel
in Gr. 48 für 179,-

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/45nrth-japanther-spd-mtb-winterstiefel-585747


----------



## FunkyBadass (27. Juli 2017)

ION K Pact Knieprotektor 62,99 €
https://www.hibike.de/ion-k-pact-knieprotektor-p4d0514f2193486e36f69cd626533354b


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juli 2017)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> ION K Pact Knieprotektor 62,99 €
> https://www.hibike.de/ion-k-pact-knieprotektor-p4d0514f2193486e36f69cd626533354b



Bei Biker Boarder günstiger, ebenso über Amazon. (sogar teilweise uner 60€)


----------



## NewK (27. Juli 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Bei Biker Boarder günstiger, ebenso über Amazon. (sogar teilweise uner 60€)







Hier bitte Ruhe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juli 2017)

NewK schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 628081
> 
> Hier bitte Ruhe!


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juli 2017)

Da ich nicht nur kritisieren will:

Bei Engelhorn den hier:
https://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkt...-3735-000027_color=220#q=k+lite&cgid=&start=7
ION K-Lite

und dazu z.b. einen Füllartikel:
https://www.engelhorn.de/sp/produkte/664-958-2726-000383.html?dwvar_664-958-2726-000383_color=500

mit folgendem Gutschein :

FIRMENLAUF2017

Komplettpreis invl. Versand: *60,40€*


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Juli 2017)

Leat DBX 3.0 All Mountain fuer 114.67 Euro plus Versand


----------



## Sash1985 (30. Juli 2017)

5.10 Freerider Pro 110,99€
Versand/Rückversand kostenlos
bike24.de
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=Freerider+pro


----------



## demlak (14. August 2017)

Multifunktionstuch 500 schwarz
1,99 Euro


https://www.decathlon.de/multifunktionstuch-500-schwarz-id_8355665.html


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. August 2017)

SSV bei Wiggle, u.a. gibt's das Gore Bike Wear Alp X Windstopper Softshell Zip-Off Trikot/Jacke für schlanke 100€ statt 200€ (nur noch wenige Farben und Größen)


----------



## Schibbl (15. August 2017)

Bell Cipher Full Face Helm für kleine Köpfe zum kleinen Preis von ca. 55€ bei Planet X.


----------



## jofland (15. August 2017)

Ay Caramba: Nicht unbedingt alles Schnäppchen, aber sicher für echte Simpsons-Fans interessant:

https://www.bike24.de/the-simpsons-cycling-gear.html


----------



## Schibbl (18. August 2017)

10% Rabatt auf ausgewählte Bekleidung bei hiBike
MBW: ?
Code: *AG288/83J6-ZNL6-PVET*
Gültig bis: 20.08.2017

> "Der Gutschein gilt ausschließlich für lagernde Bekleidung, inkl. Schuhe, Helme & Protektoren, die auf der Aktionsseite aufgeführt sind und nur solange der Vorrat reicht."


----------



## Bluesboy (18. August 2017)

20% auf Radbekleidung bei  McTrek
Gruß und Blues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (19. August 2017)

NORTHWAVE EXTREME H2O jacke für 45 euro. für den herbst bestimmt nicht schlecht.
https://www.alltricks.de/F-32744-te...Ax3eSK1iuy-KsohqPfLurBoCwkUQAvD_BwE#ectrans=1


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. August 2017)

Falls jemand den Five Ten Freerider Pro sucht, der ist hier gerade im Angebot:

http://www.exxpozed.de/five-ten-m-freerider-pro.html

Mit diesem Code gibts bis Ende vom Monat nochmals 20% extra: X-TRA-SSV17

So hab ich meine für 85 bzw 89 Euro bekommen


----------



## fluck (30. August 2017)

Soeben bei mydealz gefunden.

*Platzangst Snakebite - vollbelüftete Bikeshorts in 2 Farben*

https://www.platzangst.com/snakebite-shorts-2017?number=sw16832.6


----------



## Bergteufel76 (9. September 2017)

Fahrradhelm mit Visier Abus InVizz
Statt 156  jetzt 79,95€
auch in schwarz, rot blau
http://www.bikemeile24.de/Abus+Fahrradhelm+In-Vizz+white.htm


----------



## Joesan (10. September 2017)

Five Ten Freerider Unisex zum Angebot!

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/fiveten-freerider-288285-blanch-blue/?sku=288285007


----------



## Joesan (14. September 2017)

GIRO Switchblade MIPS Downhill Heml 2017 Modell zum Angebot:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,5,70;search=giro+mips+swit;content=8;product=199465


----------



## Laphroaig10 (15. September 2017)

bmo hat einige Platzangst Artikel im Sale
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/platzangst/?p=1#

zB 2016 Crossflex Short für 35 + Porto


----------



## pax_romanum (15. September 2017)

Schuhe von OWN. Innenschuhkonzept für Winter/Sommer mit Außenschuh für 165€ statt 220€ https://www.onlywhatsnecessary.com/store


----------



## hometrainer (16. September 2017)

Gore phantom windstopper jacke um 99 euro alles grössen+10 euro erstkundenrabatt bei Sport wiggle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Warum das unkommentierte Löschen kacke is? Frag diejenigen, die bestellt haben und dann ewig warten.
> Es geht auch nicht um "jeden" shop.. sondern hier verlinkte..
> 
> p.s. ja.. einverstanden =)



Kannst Du bitte mal die destruktiven *Diskussionen und Kommentierungen* (siehe Regel für diesen und ander thread) sein lassen...es nervt!
....
Zimstern-Hosen-Schnapper bei berg-ab.de:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_93&sort=2a&page=2


----------



## Bejak (23. September 2017)

Nächste Woche gibts diverse Jacken, Hosen, Shirts usw. für Radfahrer bei Aldi Süd... *duck und weg*


----------



## Lyxander (29. September 2017)

Sidi Tiger MTB Schuhe für 285€ nächster Idealo preis für die "normalen" ab 312€

https://r2-bike.com/SIDI-Tiger-Limited-Edition-Total-Black-MTB-Schuh

und für die Rennradfahrer 

SIDI Shot Limited Rennradschuh matt schwarz für 285€

https://r2-bike.com/SIDI-Shot-Limited-Edition-Rennradschuh-matt-schwarz


----------



## ForG (6. Oktober 2017)

21 EURO Rabatt bei www.21run.com ab 130€ Bestellwert, bis 09.10.2017
Code: 21RUN-21130
Falls der nicht geht einfach oben auf der Startseite der HP nachsehen, da wird er eingeblendet.

Habe mir Winterschuhe von Northwave gekauft, waren schon die günstigsten ohne Code:
https://www.21run.com/raptor-arctic...MIr-G9wYXc1gIVyW4bCh0JmgNTEAQYASABEgJHtfD_BwE


----------



## vergilbt (6. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir einen Helm Lazer Z1 gekauft...
Super leicht.
132 statt 255
Achtung, RR. Kein MTB.

https://www.athleteshop.de/lazer-z1...0189-YB3Z7KBPSC6AU&kwd_id=20189-YB3Z7KBPSC6AU


----------



## ForG (8. Oktober 2017)

ForG schrieb:


> 21 EURO Rabatt bei www.21run.com ab 130€ Bestellwert, bis 09.10.2017
> Code: 21RUN-21130
> Falls der nicht geht einfach oben auf der Startseite der HP nachsehen, da wird er eingeblendet.
> 
> ...


Lieferzeit 1 Tag, klasse!
Schuhe sind top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (19. Oktober 2017)

ENDURA ROUBAIX JACKE HERREN (38% reduziert):

https://www.fahrrad.de/endura-mens-...6_pla&ef_id=V81FNgAABDIrHCAl:20171019102925:s


----------



## demlak (19. Oktober 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> ENDURA ROUBAIX JACKE HERREN (38% reduziert):
> 
> https://www.fahrrad.de/endura-mens-...6_pla&ef_id=V81FNgAABDIrHCAl:20171019102925:s



Ging sicher an dem einen oder anderen vorbei.. darum hier nochmal der Hinweis zu fahrrad.de: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bonitaetspruefung-bei-jedem-kunden-von-fahrrad-de.848712/


----------



## andiarbeit (21. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ging sicher an dem einen oder anderen vorbei.. darum hier nochmal der Hinweis zu fahrrad.de: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bonitaetspruefung-bei-jedem-kunden-von-fahrrad-de.848712/


Artikel bei mtb news gibt's nicht mehr. Was stand in etwa drin. Hatte auch schon Ärger mit den halsabschneidern. Gerne info per pn wegen ot 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## demlak (21. Oktober 2017)

andiarbeit schrieb:


> Artikel bei mtb news gibt's nicht mehr. Was stand in etwa drin. Hatte auch schon Ärger mit den halsabschneidern. Gerne info per pn wegen ot
> 
> Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


hö? der link führt hier ins forum und ist heile =)


----------



## Rockrider (24. Oktober 2017)

Bei bike-components gibt es aktuell ein paar Bekleidungsschnäppchen passend zum Wetter:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Pro-SL-Classic-Allwetter-Trikot-Auslaufmodell-p54145/ 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Windchill-II-Gilet-Weste-Auslaufmodell-p44827/ 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/POC/Avip-legs-Beinlinge-p59362/

https://www.bike-components.de/de/VAUDE/Mens-Moab-Jacket-II-Sommer-2017-Auslaufmodell-p55875/


----------



## Hacher (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Halloween Special bei Platzangst. 
u.a. Platzangst Bulldog (beige) für 63,80€


----------



## Jierdan (1. November 2017)

O'Neal Junktion HP Knee Guard für 21€ statt 70€ bei Bergzeit.de .


----------



## BrooKy (5. November 2017)

Assos Innenhose mit Protektoren für 30 €, leider nur noch XS:

https://www.sport-conrad.com/produkte/assos/h-rallyboxer-s7-sc.html


----------



## Stemminator (16. November 2017)

Endura MT500 Helm schwarz + Gratis Helm Tasche für 99€!

Link: https://www.bike-mailorder.de/endur...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BLK+Friday

Ausserdem  gibt es 10% extra auf bereits Reduzierte Artikel!


----------



## Aldar (17. November 2017)

Bei wiggle gibt's grade die Endura singletrack für knapp 70 Euro- sonnst 130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (17. November 2017)

Aldar schrieb:


> Bei wiggle gibt's grade die Endura singletrack für knapp 70 Euro- sonnst 130



Anbei der Link http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-singletrack-mtb-jacke/

Warum postet man den nicht gleich dazu?


----------



## Stemminator (17. November 2017)

Knaller Preis bei wiggle für den Troy Lee A2 MIPS in grey/navy! Leider nur noch Gr. XS/S und L/XL vorhanden. 

92, 97€ inkl Versand mit Rabattcode "save15-7" !


----------



## Hacher (19. November 2017)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Anbei der Link http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-singletrack-mtb-jacke/
> 
> Warum postet man den nicht gleich dazu?



Servus,

Taugt die Jacke etwas & ist empfehlenswert? Kann wer was zur länge sagen? Ist der Shop empfehlenswert?
Danke für die Info.


----------



## jimmy_bod (20. November 2017)

Endura ist Markenware und sehr gut. Der Shop ist seriös und gut!


----------



## Fredo1893 (20. November 2017)

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen wie warm die Jacke ist? Endura führt die Jacke ja noch als Softshell Variante. Ist die "normale" Single Track Jacke noch im Winter zu gebrauchen oder zu dünn?


----------



## BjL (20. November 2017)

Fredo1893 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen wie warm die Jacke ist? Endura führt die Jacke ja noch als Softshell Variante. Ist die "normale" Single Track Jacke noch im Winter zu gebrauchen oder zu dünn?





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioantrieb (20. November 2017)

Fredo1893 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen wie warm die Jacke ist? Endura führt die Jacke ja noch als Softshell Variante. Ist die "normale" Single Track Jacke noch im Winter zu gebrauchen oder zu dünn?



Viel zu dünn, wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, gerne PN, sonst kriegen sich hier wieder einige Leute nicht ein...


----------



## aibeekey (20. November 2017)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Viel zu dünn, wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, gerne PN, sonst kriegen sich hier wieder einige Leute nicht ein...



Schnäppchen - selbst wenn es Klamotten sind - einfach nur noch in den normalen Laber-Thread im TechTalk posten, warum soll man den ganzen Blockwarten hier überhaupt noch was gutes tun. Zumal der Einwand von @sp00n82 , warum das hier jetzt eigentlich ENTGEGEN DER MEHRHEIT auch so dämlich gehandhabt wird, schön heimlich auf die zweite Seite geschwiegen/ignoriert wurde...


----------



## demlak (20. November 2017)

nicht so viel aufregen.. an regeln halten.. gut is.. in dem fall war @BjL evtl. etwas vorschnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischi23 (21. November 2017)

Für alle die gerade auf der Suche nach neuen Klamotten sind, bei Maciag Offroad gibt es gerade in der Black Week diverse MTB-Klamotten zu guten Preisen! Rein schauen lohnt sich.


----------



## Baitman (23. November 2017)

Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze, von 170,- auf 67,-

https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-...10001&subid=555601&_$ja=tsid:51669|cgn:555601


----------



## Hacher (23. November 2017)

Platzangst bietet zum Blackout Weekend wieder satte Rabatte und kostenlosen Versand an.
Hier gehts zur Übersichtsseite:
Unteranderem wird die Bulldog und Crossflex Hose in Schwarz angeboten.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. November 2017)

könnte man den Thread nicht auch ins neue Forum verschieben?


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. November 2017)

Die Bulldog schaut auf den Bildern schon recht schwer aus, kann das jemand bestätigen?
In der Beschreibung steht Enduro bis Downhill.
Eignet sich die Hose auch fürs "normale" Biken?


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze, von 170,- auf 67,-
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-...10001&subid=555601&_$ja=tsid:51669|cgn:555601



Habe mir heute mal diese Jacke bestellt.
Liest sich ja sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (24. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Die Bulldog schaut auf den Bildern schon recht schwer aus, kann das jemand bestätigen?
> In der Beschreibung steht Enduro bis Downhill.
> Eignet sich die Hose auch fürs "normale" Biken?


Die Bulldog ist schon etwas schwerer, ja. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du als "normales" Biken ansiehst, aber für ein XC-Rennen würde ich diese nicht unbedingt anziehen. Ich bin aber auch noch nie wegen der Hose einen Berg nicht hinauf gekommen. 
Meine ist zwar von 2015, aber großartig geändert dürften die sie nicht haben. Das ist so etwas ähnliches wie Jeansstoff, und habs grad kurz auf die Waage geschmissen, die liegt bei so 570 Gramm rum, wenn die Beine abgemacht sind.


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. November 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Bulldog ist schon etwas schwerer, ja. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du als "normales" Biken ansiehst, aber für ein XC-Rennen würde ich diese nicht unbedingt anziehen. Ich bin aber auch noch nie wegen der Hose einen Berg nicht hinauf gekommen.
> Meine ist zwar von 2015, aber großartig geändert dürften die sie nicht haben. Das ist so etwas ähnliches wie Jeansstoff, und habs grad kurz auf die Waage geschmissen, die liegt bei so 570 Gramm rum, wenn die Beine abgemacht sind.



Wie fallen die Platzangst-Hosen von der Größe her aus?
Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. November 2017)

also ich hatte 2 mal eine Bulldog hier....stehts kam ich zur Erkenntniss
die Bulldog ist einfach zu massive und an den Beinen haengt sie durch wie ein Kartoffelsack.
hatte auch mal die Beine einer S an eine M angezippt, brachte nix...die Laenge blieb gleich.
und schwer ist sie wirklich....Tour wuerde ich mit der nie fahren auch nicht in kurz.
mit 70kg und schlanker Statur passte die M oben super


----------



## Lyxander (24. November 2017)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Danke und viel Spaß bei der Jagd nach den kleinen Preisen!*


----------



## sp00n82 (24. November 2017)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie fallen die Platzangst-Hosen von der Größe her aus?


Unterschiedlich. Teilweise etwas größer als sonst, sodass ich statt S sogar XS nehmen musste. Bei anderen hat dann S wieder gut gepasst.


Es gibt jetzt übrigens wie oben schonmal kurz von GrazerTourer erwähnt ein eigenes Unterforum für Schnäppchen. Leider hat noch keiner erklärt, wie genau man es benutzen soll (ein Thread pro Schnäppchen wie ich es hier mal vorgeschlagen hatte? Oder werden die existierenden Threads einfach dorthin verschoben?).


----------



## demlak (25. November 2017)

ich hab mal ein paar zum verschieben an die mods gemeldet... mal schauen wie sich das am ende einpendeln wird.


----------



## veraono (25. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ich hab mal ein paar zum verschieben an die mods gemeldet... mal schauen wie sich das am ende einpendeln wird.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2017)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Radhosen-Race-Face-Ambush-Shorts-Schwarz-Blau-oder-Cremefarbig-Unisex/112625767973?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=413057983724&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Race Face Ambush* in NEU Größen L und XL grau und schwarz (blau hab ich schon aufgekauft) - *statt 69.-€ für 29.-€ inkl. Versand.
*
Zu den Ambush muss man sagen, dass die mit 38cm Innenbeinlänge nicht die allerlängsten sind. Mir passt XL wenn man eine Protektorenhose drunter trägt, und L wenn nicht. Habe 33er Jeansweite.


----------



## veraono (28. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Primaloft Jacke mit Kapuze, von 170,- auf 67,-
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-...10001&subid=555601&_$ja=tsid:51669|cgn:555601


Danke, geniales Teil!

Bei Larca gibts aktuell mal wieder verschiedene Sachen sehr günstig, z.B. Mountain-Hardwear Hardshells Exposure (80.-), QuasarII (150.-), Torsun  (120.-) , diverse Daunen-Jacken (Marmot/Mountain-Hardwear) unter 100.- und vieles mehr. 

Man sollte aber wissen: Der Laden ist zwar absolut seriös aber eher aufs Geschäft in den Filialen ausgerichtet und hat offensichtl. wenig Interesse den Internetmarkt voranzubringen. _*Direkte Produkt- Links gibt es da leider keine*_, der Online-Bestellvorgang ist auch etwas umständlich und Wartezeit ist einzuplanen. Teils kommt dann auch erst nach Wochen eine Mail, dass dieser oder jener Artikel nicht lieferbar ist, bzw. bei Bestellung mehrerer Artikel kommen dann kommentarlos nur die Lieferbaren.


----------



## slimane- (5. Dezember 2017)

*IXS TRAIL RS EVO (!!) HELM BLAU oder WEISS*
59,95 €
UVP 119,95 €
DU SPARST 60,00 €

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=T003#id=61943

Für die Evo-Variante echt ein super Preis. Ich hab soeben zugeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (14. Dezember 2017)

Lidl hat seit heute wieder seine Crivit-Softshelljacken für 15€ in den Filialen.

https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herre...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Dezember 2017)

hier ein hässliches paar schuhe zum kleineren preis.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-am7-mtb-all-mountain-schuhe-500230




Wolfplayer schrieb:


> an den Mod...bitte schliesse die "Spielwiese" der Deppen hier mal fuer 1 Woche,
> damit denen endlich wieder klar wird was hier geschrieben werden soll....Schnaeppchen


bitte nur schnäppchen posten. der heulsusenstrang ist im ebikeforum.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Dezember 2017)

Weiss nicht ob es schon war aber den Shimano SH-AM9 All Mountain Schuh gibt es nur in der Größe 39 für sündige 36,18€ bei Amazon! (andere Größen ca. 70€)


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob es schon war aber den Shimano SH-AM9 All Mountain Schuh gibt es nur in der Größe 39 für sündige 36,18€ bei Amazon! (andere Größen ca. 70€)



Ok, seit heute kosten sie wieder 68,98€ - wie gut dass ich mir schon welche hab zur Ansicht kommen lassen zum Kracherpreis *auf Lieferung wartet*


----------



## Lyxander (21. Dezember 2017)

bei BC gibt's aktuell Five Ten Freerider in viele farbvarianten & größen für 59,95€

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-MTB-Schuhe-p38284/


----------



## Altmetal (30. Dezember 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob es schon war aber den Shimano SH-AM9 All Mountain Schuh gibt es nur in der Größe 39 für sündige 36,18€ bei Amazon! (andere Größen ca. 70€)


Sind die nicht grundsätzlich zwei Nummern zu klein?


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab sonst Größe 37 - 37,5 oder 37 2/3 in normalen Schuhen. Die Shimano SH-AM9 passen von der Breite wie Länge optimal. 

Nur diese starre Zehenschutzbox drückt ganz leicht auf den großen Zehnagel weil die so nach unten gezogen ist. Hab es links schon geweitet bekommen mit Schuhspannern und Zeitung um das nach oben zu biegen. Rechts ist noch etwas störrisch - wird aber irgendwann auch nachgeben


----------



## demlak (12. Januar 2018)

*40% Rabatt auf Hosen bei Platzangst*


40% Rabatt auf alle Hosen
gültig ab 12.01.2017-14.01.2017
Versandkosten: 3,90€
https://www.platzangst.com/herren/hosen/
("deal" geklaut von hier: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/40-rab...xl-4284eur-inkl-versand-statt-6880eur-1112263)


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Januar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> *40% Rabatt auf Hosen bei Platzangst*
> 
> 
> 40% Rabatt auf alle Hosen
> ...



Normaler Preis. Hatte vorher einen anderen mit 15%... jetzt Preise angehoben und 40%... 
hab viele Sachen von denen und sind auch top, aber die Farben aktuell sind ein nogo...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (13. Januar 2018)

Wer Größe 34 trägt und eine Vaude Spray sucht, gibt's heute bei Amazon für 43,24€ 
https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-01208-VAUDE-Damen-Spray/dp/B006NMX80S


----------



## a-net (15. Januar 2018)

Grosser Nike Sale Gutscheincode 25OFF gibt nochmals 25% weniger https://store.nike.com/de/de_de/pw/flash-sale


----------



## demlak (16. Januar 2018)

hemorider schrieb:


> Umverpackungen für Radfahrer bei PlanetX.
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/deals/january-knock-em-out-sale


----------



## deejay (25. Januar 2018)

ION K_Pact Knee Guards schwarz, M oder L für 49,99 € bei fahrrad.de
https://www.fahrrad.de/ion-kpac-protection-black-389244.html


----------



## Lyxander (29. Januar 2018)

grade auf mydealz gefunden .... Castelli Gabba 3 Trikot 88,90€

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/castelli-gabba-3-in-light-black-1121297


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Januar 2018)

Beim Stadler bekommste immerhin das 2er Gabba in 3 Farben und etlichen Größen schon seit November oder so für n Hunni - auch nicht verkehrt der Preis... wenn ich nicht 100 andere wichtigere Wünsche hätte, dann hätte ich meins in M durch eins in L ersetzt - man wird ja leider nicht schlanker irgendwie... 

Wo wir dabei sind - wer noch ne Winterjacke für die nächste Saison sucht, die Minaki (shorts und Jacken) sind dort auch schon ewig um 45% reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (3. Februar 2018)

Kamelle schrieb:


> Restposten bei Mantel
> 
> 
> https://www.mantel.com/de/list/&act...-73906085&mc_cid=f97b617697&mc_eid=489735b1e9


----------



## Bench (3. Februar 2018)

Ab Mo, 5.2.2018 gibts bei Lidl wieder Merino T-Shirts für 14,99€ und Sportsocken für 2,49€.
Gibt noch ein paar mehr Sachen, ist zwar nicht bikespezifisch, aber zumindest mit den T-Shirts und den Socken macht man für den Preis nix falsch.
https://www.lidl.de/de/natur-begeistert-ab-05-02/c21823


----------



## Ghoste (4. Februar 2018)

Schade nur ab Größe M erhältlich


----------



## Orwell (4. Februar 2018)

Die Größen sind verrückt. Ich hatte mir bei der letzten Aktion ein Shirt Größe M geholt. Ich bin 1,80 groß und schlank. Das Teil hätte ich als Nachthemd tragen können oder als Zelt verwenden können. Hab es zurückgegeben. Richtet sich vermutlich an den typischen adipösen Kunden.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. Februar 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Die Größen sind verrückt. Ich hatte mir bei der letzten Aktion ein Shirt Größe M geholt. Ich bin 1,80 groß und schlank. Das Teil hätte ich als Nachthemd tragen können oder als Zelt verwenden können. Hab es zurückgegeben. Richtet sich vermutlich an den typischen adipösen Kunden.


Ach geh... echt?! 
Dann könnte ich mit 182 und normal grbaut ruhig zu M greifen???


----------



## demlak (4. Februar 2018)

Es ist lidl.. eine Rückgabe sollte kein Problem sein --> testen möglich


----------



## Orwell (4. Februar 2018)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ach geh... echt?!
> Dann könnte ich mit 182 und normal grbaut ruhig zu M greifen???



Bisher fiel alles was ich so in Supermärkten gekauft bzw. anprobiert habe, immer größer aus als die übliche Markenbekleidung. Ob sie jetzt vielleicht die Passform angepasst haben weiß ich nicht, aber im Zweifel würde ich die kleinere Größe nehmen und probieren.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Februar 2018)

kleidung beim discounter ist wie essen bei mcdonalds.


----------



## CrossX (4. Februar 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> kleidung beim discounter ist wie essen bei mcdonalds.


Eben.  Jeder weiß doch,  dass teure Markenkleidung mit magischen Zauberfäden genäht wird [emoji849]


----------



## Bushkiller85 (4. Februar 2018)

Nicht schon weider... :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, der Schnitt is natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache.
Als einer, der immer zwischen M und L steht, passt mir das Lidl Shirt in M ganz gut.
Mal sehen, wie es nach dem Waschen aussieht, denn das stinkt derart nach Chemie, das muss man vor dem ersten Tragen waschen. Normal mach ich das nicht.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Februar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Eben.  Jeder weiß doch,  dass teure Markenkleidung mit magischen Zauberfäden genäht wird [emoji849]


die qualität ist häufig subjektiv. es ist eher die summe der physikalischen und psychologischen faktoren. 
teuere produkte werden häufig vom kunden länger getragen.


----------



## vergilbt (4. Februar 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Ja, der Schnitt is natürlich nicht jedermanns Sache.
> Als einer, der immer zwischen M und L steht, passt mir das Lidl Shirt in M ganz gut.
> Mal sehen, wie es nach dem Waschen aussieht, denn das stinkt derart nach Chemie, das muss man vor dem ersten Tragen waschen. Normal mach ich das nicht.


Auf der Homepage steht was von oeko-tex Label.
KANN also gar nicht sein 
[emoji6] (Achtung Smiley)


----------



## Bench (4. Februar 2018)

Es gibt durchaus auch Öko-Chemie


----------



## vergilbt (4. Februar 2018)

Das ist dann Biochemie
[emoji23]


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Februar 2018)

Laber Laber Laber


----------



## rosso80 (4. Februar 2018)

Eure Armut....


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die qualität ist häufig subjektiv. es ist eher die summe der physikalischen und psychologischen faktoren.
> teuere produkte werden häufig vom kunden länger getragen.


Anschließend billiges Decathlon Shirt halt deutlich länger als manches teures Markenprodukt, dazu gehört auch Formbeständigkeit... Bei den erst genannten oft deutlich besser...


----------



## ab-ndy (5. Februar 2018)

Hab die Lidl Merino Shirts bei der letzten Aktion mal probiert. Fand die aber sehr kratzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (5. Februar 2018)

@ab-ndy,
Hast Du Sie schon mal aus der Plastikverpackung herausgenommen und vor dem Anziehn die Etiketten abgenommen? 
Also ich hab mir das Merino Shirt auch letzten Herbst gekauft und finde an dem Teil gar nix kratzig.
Für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert meiner Ansicht nach. Tolles Shirt.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2018)

Lidl hatte hier heut mittag nur noch Merino Shirts in XL, Zelte für McDoof Süchtige.
Farblich eine Katastrophe.


Baitman schrieb:


> Heute bei Lidl:
> 
> Merino Shirts, 100% Merinoanteil, EUR 14,99
> 
> Ich habe letztes Jahr schonmal zugeschlagen. Für den Preis sensationell, nur etwas kratziger als die Konkurrenz die das vierfache kosten...


----------



## ab-ndy (5. Februar 2018)

americo schrieb:


> @ab-ndy,
> Hast Du Sie schon mal aus der Plastikverpackung herausgenommen und vor dem Anziehn die Etiketten abgenommen?
> Also ich hab mir das Merino Shirt auch letzten Herbst gekauft und finde an dem Teil gar nix kratzig.
> Für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert meiner Ansicht nach. Tolles Shirt.


Ja natürlich. Dass das Etikett kratzen kann ist mir bewusst. Ich habe aber tatsächlich vom Stoff gesprochen.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Anschließend billiges Decathlon Shirt halt deutlich länger als manches teures Markenprodukt, dazu gehört auch Formbeständigkeit... Bei den erst genannten oft deutlich besser...





ab-ndy schrieb:


> Hab die Lidl Merino Shirts bei der letzten Aktion mal probiert. Fand die aber sehr kratzig



hab decathlon bis zum zerfall getragen. kratzig und recht schnell löchrig. problem bei den discountern ist, dass meist kurze fasern verwendet werden. die kratzen wesentlich mehr, als die langen hochwertigen fasern. ich hab dann immer noch ein plastikschirt drunter getragen. alles subjektiv.


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Februar 2018)

Auch hochwertiges Merino ist anfällig für Löcher. Merke kaum Unterschiede zwischen Icebreaker und Decathlon.

Die Shirts sind auch meist sehr dünn, was sie empfindlich macht.


----------



## boblike (6. Februar 2018)

Habe eines von Lidl gekauft. Kratz schon recht ordentlich. Aber passt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## americo (6. Februar 2018)

Tja...liegt evtl. noch an der zarten Baby Haut?
Also mich kratzt da nix.
Ich find's sehr gut. 
Wie Merino halt extrem warm, nichts für schweißtreibenden Sport.
Eher was für gemäßigte Betätigung im Winter. 
Hatte aber bisher auch nur Eins von Aldi.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Tja...liegt evtl. noch an der zarten Baby Haut?
> Also mich kratzt da nix.
> Ich find's sehr gut.
> Wie Merino halt extrem warm, nichts für schweißtreibenden Sport.
> ...


das ist eben subjektiv...
allerdings fand ich die merinosachen gerade für schweisstreibende tätigkeiten im winter super, da sich die wolle vollsaugt und trotzdem warmhält. beim plastikzeug kühlt man innerhalb kurzer zeit stärker ab.


----------



## rosso80 (6. Februar 2018)

Wie Baumwolle


----------



## Egika (6. Februar 2018)

Eben nicht. Baumwolle saugt sich voll und kühlt. Wolle sagt sich voll und wärmt auch in feuchtem Zustand.
Aber das ganze ist allmählich ziemlich OT hier...


----------



## decay (6. Februar 2018)

Um noch mehr Offtopic zu bleiben, das Zeug wird im Sommer auch nicht mehr trocken. Und ja, es wärmt vielleicht eine bestimmte Zeit, nass bleibt es aber trotz allem länger und wenn es voll gesättigt ist wirds einem genauso kalt wie mit anderen nassen Klamotten. Für hohe Intensitäten und Vielschwitzer imho ungeeignet. 
Prima für Alpinskifahren oder so, grade auf Mehrtagestrips.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Februar 2018)

schnäbbsche...
FOX Jersey in XL
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=17125


----------



## AndreasMayer (6. Februar 2018)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> schnäbbsche...
> FOX Jersey in XL
> http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=17125


 Und weg


----------



## kartman (8. Februar 2018)

Hab mir grad eben im LIDL das letzte blaue Merino Shirt in L geholt... geht voll klar für den Preis, wen ich sehe was Markenprodukte kosten ...

Trage allerdings sonst eine XL, die L jetzt sitzt sehr gut 

Kratzen ? Wirkt etwas rauh, aber nicht unangenehm


----------



## Egika (8. Februar 2018)

kartman schrieb:


> Hab mir grad eben im LIDL das letzte blaue Merino Shirt in L geholt... geht voll klar für den Preis, wen ich sehe was Markenprodukte kosten ...
> 
> Trage allerdings sonst eine XL, die L jetzt sitzt sehr gut
> 
> Kratzen ? Wirkt etwas rauh, aber nicht unangenehm



Aha


----------



## Lyxander (16. Februar 2018)

Endura Singletrack III Short MTB Hose kurz + Innenhose für 49,99€

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,18,12;search=singletrack+hose;content=8;product=156288


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (16. Februar 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack III Short MTB Hose kurz + Innenhose für 49,99€
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,18,12;search=singletrack+hose;content=8;product=156288


Danke, ich war gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Hose. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kally3 (16. Februar 2018)

Welche ist mehr zu empfehlen? Humvee oder Singletrack?


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Februar 2018)

nachtrag zu den liddll merino shirts:
gibs ja jetzt mit 30% rabatt für nen zehner.
hab mir mal zwei gekauft. also ich will nicht sagen dass ich empfindlich bin, aber sensibel 
kratzig ist aber was ganz anderes. fühlt sich schon anders an als normale shirts, irgendwie grober was ggf an der erwähnten kurzen wolle liegt.
mal gucken wie die sich in der praxis so schlagen, aber gefühlsmässig find ich selbst nen zehner noch zu viel, da die teile ja hauchdünn sind, was dem einsatzzweck entsprechend natürlich gegenläufig ist.
aber hauptsache die teile riechen nach ner woche nicht


----------



## demlak (17. Februar 2018)

Wer noch mehr sparen will.. In aller Regel wird das Zeug dann für 5 Euro hier verkauft: https://www.lidl.de/de/sonderverkaeufe/s2759
Aber Vorwarnung: da ist immer die Hölle los. Ich werd da definitiv nie wieder hingehen =)


----------



## platt_ziege (17. Februar 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Wer noch mehr sparen will.. In aller Regel wird das Zeug dann für 5 Euro hier verkauft: https://www.lidl.de/de/sonderverkaeufe/s2759
> Aber Vorwarnung: da ist immer die Hölle los. Ich werd da definitiv nie wieder hingehen =)


weichei, wozu hast du denn deine ganzen protektoren, schützer und helme


----------



## veraono (17. Februar 2018)

Ayacucho Mens Pacer 3L eVent Jacket in Blau
https://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/p/ayacucho-mens-pacer-3l-event-jacket-A1114384.html?colour=105

Für umgerechnet 105 eur inkl. Versand nach D bei Bezahlung per Paypal

EDIT: 
Hab hier schonmal was zur Jacke niedergeschrieben:


veraono schrieb:


> ... die großen Front-Taschen der Jacke ziehen sich innen über min. 2/3 der gesamten Frontpartie und sind nicht Mesh-Hinterlegt sondern Komplett mit 3L-"gefüttert", sodass großflächig Doppellagig 3L "Obermaterial" verarbeitet ist. ....


Wie ich mittlerweile feststellen musste, haben leider die allerwenigsten 3L Jacken Mesh-gefütterte Haupttaschen (schon gar nicht in der Preiskategorie). Ergänzen kann ich noch, dass die Kaputzenverstellung mit nur einem Gummizug für mich etwas ungewöhnlich war und Erfahrungsberichte sowie Hersteller sagen man muss das Zeug häufig waschen.  
Insgesamt meine ich trotzdem zu dem Preis ein wirklich sehr faires Angebot für eine vollwertige 3L Jacke mit der Ausstattung und wohl sehr atmungsaktivem Material.


----------



## Frankenracer (18. Februar 2018)

Bikebekleidung und Fashion  zum günstigen Preis
https://waldstadt.one/collections/reduziert


----------



## veraono (22. Februar 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Ayacucho Mens Pacer 3L eVent Jacket in Blau
> https://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/p/ayacucho-mens-pacer-3l-event-jacket-A1114384.html?colour=105
> 
> Für umgerechnet 105 eur inkl. Versand nach D bei Bezahlung per Paypal
> ...


Nochmal reduziert, jetzt nur noch  £69.70


----------



## fone (23. Februar 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Nochmal reduziert, jetzt nur noch  £69.70


Ja gut, danke, hab dann doch mal bestellt...
Gibt noch ein paar andere Schnäppchen dort. Mal gucken was die Hausmarke so kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-net (23. Februar 2018)

Decathon hat die Damen Winter Fahrradjacke auf 24,99 von 49,99 reduziert. Aus meiner Sicht ein guter Deal insbesondere für Fahrrad Damenkleidung die seltener mal im Angebot ist. 
https://www.decathlon.de/fahrradjacke-500-damen-id_8500678.html


----------



## a-net (23. Februar 2018)

Ebenfalls die Merinoshirts D+H bei Decathlon
https://www.decathlon.de/merinoshirt-wool-155-damen-id_8398003.html
Herren offenbar nur noch offline:
https://www.decathlon.de/merinoshirt-langarm-wool-155-id_8397110.html?searchedText=merinoshirt
Decathlon schreibt zu Merino, dass sie Mulesing-frei sein sollen


----------



## Egika (23. Februar 2018)

a-net schrieb:


> Ebenfalls die Merinoshirts D+H bei Decathlon
> https://www.decathlon.de/merinoshirt-wool-155-damen-id_8398003.html
> Herren offenbar nur noch offline:
> https://www.decathlon.de/merinoshirt-langarm-wool-155-id_8397110.html?searchedText=merinoshirt
> Decathlon schreibt zu Merino, dass sie Mulesing-frei sein sollen


Nur 70% Wolle. Rest Plastik..


----------



## a-net (23. Februar 2018)

Egika schrieb:


> Nur 70% Wolle. Rest Plastik..


Ich meine dass das shirt einen höheren wollanteil als Lidl hat, dazu schreibt Lidl nichts über mulesing, ich hatte mal beide verglichen
Für mich von den günstigen eindeutig der bessere


----------



## decay (23. Februar 2018)

Egika schrieb:


> Nur 70% Wolle. Rest Plastik..



Ist auch gut so.


----------



## Egika (23. Februar 2018)

a-net schrieb:


> Ich meine dass das shirt einen höheren wollanteil als Lidl hat, dazu schreibt Lidl nichts über mulesing, ich hatte mal beide verglichen
> Für mich von den günstigen eindeutig der bessere


Nope. Lidl 100% Wolle. Das ist mehr als 70%
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-merino-funktionsshirt/p266593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-net (23. Februar 2018)

Ich rede von diesem Langarmshirt hier und ich meine es gab auch ein H Äquivalent. Dieses hat einen geringeren Anteil.
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-pro-damen-merino-unterhemd/p229744
Ich meine auch, dass die Diskussion einige Beiträge vorher um dieses Hemd ging, da dieses Hemd im Sale war und um 5€ abschlag hatte..
Dieses von Lidl ist jetzt ausverkauft. Ich meine aber, dass zumindest Damen nichts verpasst haben, da das Unterhemd von Decathlon bzgl. Herstellung/Wollanteil einen besseren Deal darstellt


----------



## aspeiron (24. Februar 2018)

Bei amazon gibt es gerade eine Gutschein Aktion auf Gore Bike Wear Bekleidung, leider konnte ich nicht feststellen worauf genau und wieviel. Probiert es aus, es lohnt sich wie man unten sieht!

"Sie sparen mit diesem Coupon. Rabatt wird an der Kasse abgezogen.

Gültig bis 31.03.2018"


----------



## Deleted 446563 (24. Februar 2018)

https://m.fahrrad.de/endura-mens-ro...6_pla&ef_id=V81FNgAABDIrHCAl:20171019102925:s


----------



## Simoni84 (25. Februar 2018)

Hi ,

Aktuell bei Platzangst :
-30% auf Shirts/Hoodies

https://www.platzangst.com/herren/shirts/


----------



## cristox (25. Februar 2018)

aspeiron schrieb:


> Bei amazon gibt es gerade eine Gutschein Aktion auf Gore Bike Wear Bekleidung, leider konnte ich nicht feststellen worauf genau und wieviel. Probiert es aus, es lohnt sich wie man unten sieht!
> 
> "Sie sparen mit diesem Coupon. Rabatt wird an der Kasse abgezogen.
> 
> Gültig bis 31.03.2018"


Gore benennt die ganze Kollektion um.
Da gibt es das 'alte Zeug' fast überall zum Schnäppchenpreis.


----------



## nosaint77 (7. März 2018)

100% Strata Google für nur 9,95 - Pink!


----------



## fone (7. März 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> 100% Strata Google für nur 9,95 - Pink!


Kam schon letzte Woche an... 

Edit:


----------



## nosaint77 (7. März 2018)

......


----------



## pytek (7. März 2018)

Gibt nur Bubble Gum, ist das die Pinke?


----------



## Stemminator (7. März 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Gibt nur Bubble Gum, ist das die Pinke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. März 2018)

veraono schrieb:


> Ayacucho Mens Pacer 3L eVent Jacket in Blau
> https://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/p/ayacucho-mens-pacer-3l-event-jacket-A1114384.html?colour=105
> 
> Für umgerechnet 105  eur inkl. Versand nach D bei Bezahlung per Paypal
> ...


Meine Bestellung ist angekommen.
Die 3L-Event-Jacke macht echt einen guten Eindruck - einwandfrei verarbeitet, Schnitt und Größe passt, blau. Für 80€ top!
Die Kapuzenverstellung ist vielleicht nicht ganz optimal, der Hals ist doch recht weit geschnitten, ich denke aber ich komme damit zurecht.
Ich hab noch Softshell, Fleece und dicke Primaloftjacke für ein paar Euro mitbestellt, weil halt. Sieht alles ganz ok aus. Zumindest hab ich die Größen richtig getroffen. 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## ERZfox (9. März 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Zumindest hab ich die Größen richtig getroffen.



Und wie groß/schwer bist du bzw. wie fallen die Größen aus?


----------



## fone (9. März 2018)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Und wie groß/schwer bist du bzw. wie fallen die Größen aus?


Ist geheim (zu dick) 

185, ~90kg. Schwerpunkt mittig >_<. Brust so 109cm.
Hab die Pacer 3L und das Fleece in XL bestellt.


Die Softshell und die Primaloftjacke in XXL. Da wäre auch XL möglich/besser gewesen.
Waren aber nicht reduziert oder nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Simoni84 (9. März 2018)

Hi , 

Bei Platzangst aktuell 15% auf das komplette Sortiment

http://www.platzangst.com

Nutze einfach unseren Gutscheincode:

OUTLAW15

und erhalte 15% Rabatt auf deine nächste Bestellung

Gruß


----------



## demlak (9. März 2018)

Bei Platzangst ist IMMER ein Rabatt. Ich hab noch nie mitbekommen, dass die ihren Shop ohne Rabatt haben.
Ist nett gemeint, aber ich denke, dass muss hier nicht mehr erwähnt werden =)


----------



## freetourer (10. März 2018)

Bei Platzangst aktuell 15% auf das komplette Sortiment

http://www.platzangst.com

Gutscheincode: OUTLAW15


----------



## freetourer (10. März 2018)

Bei Platzangst aktuell 15% auf das komplette Sortiment

http://www.platzangst.com

Gutscheincode: OUTLAW15


----------



## demlak (10. März 2018)

hauptsache freetourer kann wieder nerven


----------



## freetourer (10. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> hauptsache freetourer kann wieder nerven



Wieso sehe ich in Deinen beiden letzten Posts hier gar keine Schnäppchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vergilbt (10. März 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wieso sehe ich in Deinen beiden letzten Posts hier gar keine Schnäppchen?


Wie fällt M bei Shorts aus? Weil es keine größeren Großen mehr gibt?
Größentabelle inklusive Bundweite gibt es dort nicht...
Hat jemand eine?


----------



## dragonjackson (10. März 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Bei Platzangst ist IMMER ein Rabatt. Ich hab noch nie mitbekommen, dass die ihren Shop ohne Rabatt haben.
> Ist nett gemeint, aber ich denke, dass muss hier nicht mehr erwähnt werden =)



Also ist zwar nett gemeint, aber die immer Gleichen müssen nicht zu JEDEM Post ihren Senf abgeben! Es nervt, ist überflüssig und sorgt für das Durcheinander im Thread. Hatte mich mit solchen Kommentaren immer zurückgehalten (Grund s. o.) aber es sind iiiiimmer die gleichen Poster ohne Inhalt. 

Ich fand den Hinweis gut und immer dann, wenn ich gesucht hatte, hatte Platzangst kein Angebot.


----------



## Schibbl (15. März 2018)

Die sehr gute Tasche von 24MX ist wieder im Sonderangebot für *29,99€* statt 79,99€. Wer es noch geräumiger und zudem als Trolley mag bekommt die All-In-One-Big-Wheely Gearbag für *99,99€*. Einschränkung: Nur eine Tasche pro Bestellung.


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. März 2018)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/at/de/five-ten-kestrel-mtb-spd-schuhe-2017/rp-prod132488

64,99€


----------



## zgadgeter (19. März 2018)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Die sehr gute Tasche von 24MX ist wieder im Sonderangebot für *29,99€* statt 79,99€. Wer es noch geräumiger und zudem als Trolley mag bekommt die All-In-One-Big-Wheely Gearbag für *99,99€*. Einschränkung: Nur eine Tasche pro Bestellung.


Hallo, wie kommst du auf 29 Euro? Bei mir werden 49 angezeigt... Oder ist das Angebot vorbei? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schibbl (19. März 2018)

zgadgeter schrieb:


> Hallo, wie kommst du auf 29 Euro? Bei mir werden 49 angezeigt... Oder ist das Angebot vorbei?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Ja, vorbei. Bei Sonderangeboten muss man manchmal schneller reagieren. Deshalb lohnt das Abonnieren des Threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (19. März 2018)

Und Email-Benachrichtigung!!!


----------



## HeikeK (20. März 2018)

Da der Winter ja scheinbar noch nicht vorbei ist:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-siberian-pants-damen-winterhose-683017 

von 119,95€ auf 49,95€


----------



## HeikeK (20. März 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> "70 statt 130"
> Anbei der Link http://www.wigglesport.de/endura-singletrack-mtb-jacke/


Einige Größen jetzt weiter reduziert auf 52,65€.


----------



## Bubba. (4. April 2018)

#1896 mal vorsichtshalber gemeldet


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. April 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Schuffa87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "70 statt 130"
> ...



dann schreib doch wenigstens gleich dass Blau nur in Groesse S XL und XXL noch vorhanden sind und Gelb aber auch noch L


----------



## provester (7. April 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann schreib doch wenigstens gleich dass Blau nur in Groesse S XL und XXL noch vorhanden sind und Gelb aber auch noch L



Und am besten er differenziert noch nach Deiner Lieblingsfarbe und Größe und bestellt dann auch noch für Dich - dann musst du garnix mehr machen.. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## maui400 (7. April 2018)

"... aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden ...."


----------



## fone (9. April 2018)

Hab ich gerade bestellt:

Giro Hex bei Decathlon für 59,99€ nur in Orange. M und L

Nachdem ich gerade wieder zwei AM/Enduro Helme (Montaro und A1) wegen schwer und unbequem zurück geschickt habe, wird es doch wieder ein Giro Hex. Der passt mir einfach.


interessanterweise steht auf dem helm "Arcal" sonst stimmt alles mit meinem hex überein. auch das Gewicht.


----------



## demlak (11. April 2018)

Convertible Helm "Uvex Jakkyl Hde" für 140 Euro inkl. Versand, siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-15#post-15197287


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Convertible Helm "Uvex Jakkyl Hde" für 140 Euro inkl. Versand, siehe: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-biete-gutscheine.567908/page-15#post-15197287


Bei upmove für ca 115€..

https://www.upmove-mtb.eu/shop/fahr...-vom-herrsteller-uvex/705j78k52u182l1217.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmy_bod (12. April 2018)

Platzangst.com verkauft gerade die wasserdichte Shorty und den Hoody zu guten Preisen....
https://www.platzangst.com/search?sSearch=dfl


----------



## schloe (12. April 2018)

Pearl izumi elite barriere convertible Windjacke /Weste in M 49€ statt 99€

https://www.blackforest24.com/pearl-izumi-barrier-convertable-jacket-black_4


----------



## MS_DA (15. April 2018)

Scott Vanguard Protektorjacke für 144 € (mit 5 € Newslettergutschein 139 €):

http://www.exxpozed.de/scott-vangua...pup_e=6&pup_cid=2326&pup_id=18A-2991012912321


----------



## Bench (18. April 2018)

Merino-Wolle T-Shirt von Supernatural, 29€ bei Bergzeit:
Herren: https://www.bergzeit.de/super-natur...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=y18_kw16_de_ha_sn
Damen: https://www.bergzeit.de/super-natur...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=y18_kw16_de_ha_sn


----------



## Egika (18. April 2018)

Bench schrieb:


> Merino-Wolle T-Shirt von Supernatural, 29€ bei Bergzeit:


Die supernatural Sachen sind leider alle keine reine Wolle.
Auch hier: 50% Polyester...


----------



## fone (18. April 2018)

Das ist für Sportkleidung auch nicht so schlecht. Sind elastischer als Icebreaker und trocknen schneller.


----------



## Egika (18. April 2018)

fone schrieb:


> Das ist für Sportkleidung auch nicht so schlecht. Sind elastischer als Icebreaker und trocknen schneller.


wollte nicht das Für und Wider der Materialien diskutieren - das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Nur darauf hinweisen, dass es eben keine reine Wolle ist.


----------



## fone (18. April 2018)

Ok, dann hatte ich das "leider" wohl überinterpretiert.


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. April 2018)

Keine Ahnung obs hier passt, aber wusste nicht wo sonst hin damit.

Für alle denen so ein Camelbak oder Evoc Hippack zu teuer ist.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0745H4T7X/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sitz wirklich perfekt, auch im rauhen Gelände.
Man hat für alle Platz was man braucht:
Folgendes habe ich ohne Probleme rein gebracht.
Notfallschlauch
Leatherman
Multitool
Dämpferpumpe
TopPeak Micro Rocket
Geldbörse
Reifenflicken

und es ist immer noch Platz.

Grund für den Kauf, weil der Rucksack immer die Ventilationsöffnung meiner Jacke zugemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (19. April 2018)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/troy-lee-designs-skyline-trikot-2017/rp-prod158125

Trikot von Troy Lee in schwarz für 19€


----------



## nosaint77 (19. April 2018)

Poc radlerhose für Mann und Frau:

https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/

Preis mit Code: Bike18 ca. 49€

Sorry, Tippfehler. Endpreis mit Code ca. 59€. Wie Bushkiller schreibt, trotzdem nen guter Kurs.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (20. April 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Poc radlerhose für Mann und Frau:
> 
> https://www.bergzeit.de/bike18/
> 
> Preis mit Code: Bike18 ca. 49€


Auf die 49 kommen noch ca 10 MwSt drauf. Ändert aber nichts am extrem guten Preis


----------



## Seb_87 (20. April 2018)

schloe schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/troy-lee-designs-skyline-trikot-2017/rp-prod158125
> 
> Trikot von Troy Lee in schwarz für 19€



Wie fallen die denn aus? Bei IXS passt mir L ganz gut


----------



## EVOIII (20. April 2018)

Bell super dh für 233,95€
https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/b...Bell+AND+super+AND+dh&sort=score+desc&start=0


----------



## Tshikey (21. April 2018)

five ten impact (hoher schaft) grau, zu 57,- euro, schwarz ab 68,- euro:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/five-ten-impact-langer-schaft-2018/rp-prod146462

(eine nummer größer u. fertig ist der winterschuh!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (26. April 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack III Short für 27,98€ noch in allen Größen. Tagesdeal bei bergfreunde.
> 
> 
> https://www.bergfreunde.de/endura-singletrack-iii-short-radhose/


----------



## RockAddict (30. April 2018)

Bike-Components gibt zZ (bis Morgen 23:59Uhr) auf verschiedene Marken bis zu 20%.
Hab so die Evoc Jacket statt für 280€ für 224€ geschossen.
Hoffe das bringt jemandem was.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Bike-Components gibt zZ (bis Morgen 23:59Uhr) auf verschiedene Marken bis zu 20%.
> Hab so die Evoc Jacket statt für 280€ für 224€ geschossen.
> Hoffe das bringt jemandem was.


Wie kommt man an den Rabatt?


----------



## bobons (30. April 2018)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an den Rabatt?



Einfach die virtuellen messestände anklicken: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/bc-bikefestival-2018/


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2018)

danke


----------



## ForG (30. April 2018)

bobons schrieb:


> Einfach die virtuellen messestände anklicken:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Angebote/bc-bikefestival-2018/


Sogar auf ASSOS gibt es 20%!


----------



## andre_hd (30. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Bike-Components gibt zZ (bis Morgen 23:59Uhr) auf verschiedene Marken bis zu 20%.
> Hab so die Evoc Jacket statt für 280€ für 224€ geschossen.
> Hoffe das bringt jemandem was.



Merci. 1 x Evoc Stage Rucksack bestellt [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demlak (10. Mai 2018)

marci4x4 schrieb:


> Ein paar Endura Klamotten bei Hibike günstiger...
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdea...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180508-hd-en






greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Tagesangebot
> 
> Endura Cairn Funktionsshirt für 16,47€
> 
> ...





Kamelle schrieb:


> https://www.bergzeit.de/mid-season-...ail&utm_campaign=y18_kw19_de_ns_midseasonsale


----------



## morph027 (26. Mai 2018)

Für Leute, die eins dieser neumodischen Neon Knallwerbungsbikes haben, eine etwas schlichtere Hose zum fairen Preis: DAKINE RIDGE Shorts Black für 29.99 statt 59.99


----------



## tryh (29. Mai 2018)

morph027 schrieb:


> Für Leute, die eins dieser neumodischen Neon Knallwerbungsbikes haben, eine etwas schlichtere Hose zum fairen Preis: DAKINE RIDGE Shorts Black für 29.99 statt 59.99


Mh, dit sind US Größen in der Auswahl, wa? Somit Maximal 'ne M/36?
Schade, ein Nummer Größer häts getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS_DA (16. Juni 2018)

100 % Status Fullface Helm in Midnight Meteor für 88 Euro! (es gibt auch noch einen 10 Euro Neukundengutschein -> hab ihn für 78 Euro bekommen) 

http://www.wigglesport.de/100-status-helmet-midnight-meteor/


----------



## boblike (19. Juni 2018)

Cooler Regen Abzug von Vaude.
In S für 89,- und XXL 98,-
https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Herren-Mens-Moab-Overall/dp/B076KRJ72X

Hier ein Test:
https://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/test-vaude-moab-rain-suit.html

Hab ihn mal bestellt und bin gespannt was er kann.


----------



## linne (21. Juni 2018)

100% Aircraft MIPS DH Helmet - Primer für 164€ bzw. 154mit Gutschein!
http://www.wigglesport.de/100-aircraft-mips-dh-helmet-primer/


----------



## kreisbremser (26. Juni 2018)

https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdea...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20180626-hd_ceu8

einige Endurateile günstig im heißen deal


----------



## Deleted 160414 (1. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen,

die aktuelle Bib Short T.milleshorts S7 von Assos gibt es hier für 118,95 Euro. Diese ist sonst 11 Euro teurer. Versand erfolgt gratis. Aktuell noch alle Größen verfügbar.

https://www.tri-shop24.de/cycling/c...shorts-s7-bibshort-tragerhose-schwarz-herren/


----------



## Deleted 160414 (6. Juli 2018)

Bei Zweirad Stadler gibt es den Shimano SH-M200L für 88 Euro statt der UVP von 189,95 Euro. Den Schuh gibt es eigentlich noch in allen Größen (bei manchen Größen ist mit einer etwas längeren Lieferzeit zu rechnen).

Der Schuh ist im Test der Bike der Testsieger:

https://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleid...ike-touren-schuhe-shimano-sh-m200/a30915.html

Link zum Deal:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...SH-M200L-Fahrradschuh-schwarz-Groesse-43.html


----------



## Mehrsau (10. Juli 2018)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/ION/
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Five-Ten/
http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Sweet-Protection/


----------



## fone (11. Juli 2018)

*Abgelaufen*

ION K-PACT Knie Schwarz 54,90€ bei BMO
Bisher noch in Allen Größen.

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ion-k-pact-knieschoner-schwarz?number=sw18448.3


----------



## Deleted 160414 (12. Juli 2018)

Bei BikeInn gibt es die Jacke Castelli Espresso 4 für 181,95 Euro. Dazu kommen noch 4,95 Euro für den Versand. Die Jacke ist in verschiedenen Farb- und Größenkombinationen (S-L) noch vorhanden.  In der Mountainbike wurde die Jacke Testsieger.

Hier geht’s zum Test:

https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/jacken/test-castelli-espresso-4-jacket.1811194.2.htm

Link zum Deal:

https://www.bikeinn.com/radfahren/castelli-espresso-4/136565644/p?tqw=M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuba1907 (13. Juli 2018)

20% auf drei Deuter Rucksack Modelle bei Hibike:
https://www.hibike.de/20-gutschein-fur-deuter-rucksacke-n4def45f4c550b


----------



## Jierdan (14. Juli 2018)

Troy Lee Designs A1 Helm (Reflex Grau) 2016 in sehr groß und sehr klein um 58% reduziert -> €77.49, Versand gratis.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (15. Juli 2018)

Bei Bikeinn gibt es den Vaude TVL Pavei in verschiedenen Farben für 87,95 Euro zzgl. 4,95 Euro Versandkosten. Um auf 88,50 Euro zu kommen müsst ihr den Gutscheincode AD005 eingeben. Bei mir war dann kurz der Warenkorb leer, hat dann aber trotzdem funktioniert.

https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/vaude-tvl-pavei/136701217/p


----------



## Deleted471854 (16. Juli 2018)

Weis nicht, ob das bekannt ist, aber bei sportsdirect.com gibt es dauerhaft günstige Preise für Sportkleidung,auch Radkleidung.

Versand ist auch ok von GB aus hierher.

Wenn jemand in England mal ist, kann dort auch im Ladengeschäft reingehen und weitere Angebote wahrnehmen.
Wir haben schon vieles dort bestellt und auch vor Ort gekauft

https://de.sportsdirect.com/cycling


----------



## Deleted 160414 (17. Juli 2018)

Beim Amazon Prime Day gibt es heute 20% auf z. B. Gore, Gonso und Ziener

https://www.amazon.de/s/browse/ref=...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=XQMYTQQ0P5F5AHAGEF3S


----------



## tomiii (17. Juli 2018)

Prime Day :
Garmin Forerunner 735XT für 235€
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01DWIY39A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Garmin Forerunner 235 Whr für 173€
*https://www.amazon.de/Garmin-Herzfr...ords=forerunner+235&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 160414 (17. Juli 2018)

Bei Sam's gibt es verschiedene Ergon Handschuhe stark reduziert 4,95 - 13,95 Euro. Für Männer und Frauen in verschiedenen Größen verfügbar. Versandkostenfrei ab 20 Euro. 

http://www.sportsandmoreshop.de/_sale/bekleidung/handschuhe_c199.htm?CT=199&gf={"pro":[126]}&n_pg=1&n_dis=0&n_srt=4&n_ipp=48


----------



## skoske (20. Juli 2018)

... Sale bei Karstadt Sport!

Ich habe dort gerade eine MTB Short von Vaude (incl. Innenhose mit Polster), zwei Shirts (Vaude und Adidas) und 3 Paar Socken für 77 EUR geschossen! Dafür bekommt man normalerweise nicht einmal die Hose.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Juli 2018)

ion k-pact und lite je 54€ bei bergfreunde

NACHTRACH: bei bc gibs noch nen paar graue&rote k-pact zip für 59€
(ich hab mich im vergleich gegen die reizverschluss version entschieden, da deutlich starrer und dadurch unbequemer)


----------



## Deleted 160414 (28. Juli 2018)

Bei cyclesbasar gibt es die Armlinge Elite Thermal von Pearl Izumi für 19,99 Euro. Dazu kommen noch Versandkosten von 3,90 Euro, welche ab einem Bestellwert von 99 Euro entfallen.

Hier zur Testübersicht, in denen der Artikel überragend abgeschnitten hat:

https://www.testberichte.de/p/pearl-izumi-tests/elite-thermal-arm-warmer-testbericht.html

https://www.cycle-basar.de/Bekleidu...-black.html?listtype=search&searchparam=PEARL IZUMI ELITE THERMAL ARM WARMER ARMLINGE%2C BLACK


----------



## Mehrsau (31. Juli 2018)

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/ION/

Jede Menge Zeug von ION Reduziert.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (5. August 2018)

Bei Bike-Discount gibt es die Regenjacke Tempest von Craft zu einem sehr guten Preis von 59,95 Euro. Aktuell sind noch alle Größen von S - XL verfügbar und die Lieferung erfolgt versandkostenfrei.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/craft-tempest-regenjacke-158927

Im Test schneidet die Jacke sehr gut ab:

https://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleid...en-fuer-mountainbiker/a35985-page4.html#start


----------



## Deleted 160414 (10. August 2018)

Bei Hibike gibt es zusätzliche 10% auf Bekleidung im SSV mit dem Gutscheincode
AG321/EFUB-QLT7-5VGV

https://www.hibike.de/sommerschlussverkauf-2-0-n4d2dcdac65330


----------



## Los-Dellos (15. August 2018)

Wer noch einen kleinen Protektoren-Rucksack mit Trinkblase sucht. Hier gibt es noch ein paar KUDU 8 inkl. Level 2 Protektor, 3l Blase und Werkzeugrolle für 89,99€

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=245424;menu=1000,5,127;mid[96]=1;pgc[7716]=7717;page=6


----------



## Deleted 160414 (15. August 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei Bikeinn gibt es den Vaude TVL Pavei in verschiedenen Farben für 87,95 Euro zzgl. 4,95 Euro Versandkosten. Um auf 88,50 Euro zu kommen müsst ihr den Gutscheincode AD005 eingeben. Bei mir war dann kurz der Warenkorb leer, hat dann aber trotzdem funktioniert.
> 
> https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/vaude-tvl-pavei/136701217/p



Der Schuh jetzt noch günstiger:

Bei OutdoorSports24 gibt es den Vaude TVL Pavei in verschiedenen Farben für 79,80 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Um auf den Preis zu kommen, müsst ihr den Gutscheincode OS24-XSALE im Warenkorb eingeben. Der Gutscheincode ist nur noch heute gültig.

https://www.outdoorsports24.com/vaude-mens-tvl-pavei


----------



## Bioantrieb (17. August 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Der Schuh jetzt noch günstiger:
> 
> Bei OutdoorSports24 gibt es den Vaude TVL Pavei in verschiedenen Farben für 79,80 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Um auf den Preis zu kommen, müsst ihr den Gutscheincode OS24-XSALE im Warenkorb eingeben. Der Gutscheincode ist nur noch heute gültig.
> 
> https://www.outdoorsports24.com/vaude-mens-tvl-pavei



Wer einen in schwarz, Größe 41 sucht, hab ein Schnäppchen für 69 € ergattert, mich jetzt aber doch anders entschieden, würde ihn zum Selbstkostenpreis abgeben, sonst geht er zurück zum Händler.
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1155650-vaude-mens-tvl-pavei-schuhe-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (24. August 2018)

Five Ten Freerider Canvas Schuhe MTB-Schuhe utility green Mod. 2017
für 54,95 €

https://www.hibike.de/five-ten-free...en-mod-2017-pf402b1e0ccda9ae47f9eaf59aa5b1ede


----------



## Deleted 160414 (27. August 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei cyclesbasar gibt es die Armlinge Elite Thermal von Pearl Izumi für 19,99 Euro. Dazu kommen noch Versandkosten von 3,90 Euro, welche ab einem Bestellwert von 99 Euro entfallen.
> 
> Hier zur Testübersicht, in denen der Artikel überragend abgeschnitten hat:
> 
> ...



Inzwischen nochmal günstiger:
Bei cyclewear.eu gibt es die Armlinge Elite Thermal von Pearl Izumi für 15,95 Euro. Dazu kommen noch Versandkosten von 5,95 Euro, welche ab einem Bestellwert von 30 Euro entfallen.

https://cyclewear.eu/de/pearl-izumi-elite-thermal-armlinge-schwarz.html


----------



## Deleted 160414 (2. September 2018)

joda9999 schrieb:


> Bei BikeInn gibt es die Jacke Castelli Espresso 4 für 181,95 Euro. Dazu kommen noch 4,95 Euro für den Versand. Die Jacke ist in verschiedenen Farb- und Größenkombinationen (S-L) noch vorhanden.  In der Mountainbike wurde die Jacke Testsieger.
> 
> Hier geht’s zum Test:
> 
> ...



In der Farbe blau und Größen M und L für 141,99 Euro inkl. Versandkosten:

https://www.alltricks.de/F-32744-textile-hauts/P-246466-castelli_espresso_4_windjacke_blau


----------



## tomiii (13. September 2018)

https://www.bike24.at/p1204391.html

*Bell Super 3R MIPS Helm 2018*
*Testsieger für 161€*


----------



## jofland (13. September 2018)

Gibt es bei alltricks für 145. bike24 ist den Preis per Bestpreisgarantie bei mir mitgegangen.

https://www.alltricks.de/F-10007-casques/P-273985-bell_super_3r_mips_integralhelm_matt_schwarz_rot


----------



## Bench (20. September 2018)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Everve Hosen ab heute im Angebot.
> Z. B. Modell me für 130€ statt 190€
> 
> https://www.everve.cc/sale/



Und die One statt 80 für 55


----------



## Lyxander (4. Oktober 2018)

Leichte kleine Endura Windjacke 
23,49 inklusive Versand

https://www.mydealz.de/deals/endura-lumijak-windjacket-mtb-fahrrad-1244851


----------



## fone (4. Oktober 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Leichte kleine Endura Windjacke
> 23,49 inklusive Versand
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/endura-lumijak-windjacket-mtb-fahrrad-1244851


oder direkt bei CRC.


----------



## toastet (4. Oktober 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Leichte kleine Endura Windjacke
> 23,49 inklusive Versand
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/endura-lumijak-windjacket-mtb-fahrrad-1244851





fone schrieb:


> oder direkt bei CRC.



Und hier die quasi identische, abgesehen von der Farbe, Endura Pakajak bei CRC nochmal günstiger in Restgrößen und -farben: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/endura-pakajak-jacke-ss16/rp-prod140369


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (10. Oktober 2018)

Habe die Hose schon im falschen Forum gepostet:

POC Raceday Enduro Short UVP: 160,--

Heute bei exxpozed mit extra sale Gutschein x-sale18 für 92,96

https://www.exxpozed.de/poc-raceday-enduro-shorts#!?variant=783400

Momentan noch alle Größen erhältlich !!

EDIT: Gr. M ist leider teurer


----------



## patrick78 (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, gibt es die Platzangst Bulldog oder Custom noch zu kaufen? Gruss Patrick


----------



## HighFish (12. Oktober 2018)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es die Platzangst Bulldog oder Custom noch zu kaufen? Gruss Patrick


Schon mal eine Mail an Platzangst geschickt? Die sollten wissen, ob sie die Bulldog noch im aktuellen Lineup bringen.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Oktober 2018)

Auf irgendeinem Social-Media-Gedöns hab ich heut erst wieder Werbung für die Bulldog gesehen.

// Edit
Bei Platzangst selbst war das sogar:


----------



## Rockrider (25. Oktober 2018)

Bei bike-components gibt es gerade ein paar günstige Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Aksium-Thermo-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-Auslaufmodell-p51533/ 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Luminite-Thermal-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-p66239/


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. Oktober 2018)

Bei Outdoor-Broker gibt es Bekleidung, Protektoren und Helme von Sweet Protection mit bis zu 60% Rabatt.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Liveshopping/Sweet-Protection/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuchenfresser (25. Oktober 2018)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 15554628"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Bei bike-components gibt es gerade ein paar günstige Handschuhe für die kalte Jahreszeit:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Mavic/Aksium-Thermo-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-Auslaufmodell-p51533/
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Luminite-Thermal-Ganzfinger-Handschuhe-p66239/



Kann man den Größenangaben bei Endura trauen?
Wenn ich nachmesse, komme ich auf eine Handbreite von knapp über 9cm, was M entspricht.
Bei Freizeithandschuhen, oder auch Ski/Snowboard-Handschuhen passt mir normalerweise erst ab XL aufwärts. Ebenso bei den Fahrradhanschuhen von Decathlon, die ich im Laden anprobiert habe.


----------



## fone (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde den Umfang nehmen und durch 2 Teilen. Vielleicht ist das eher das, was sie meinen?


----------



## Rockrider (27. Oktober 2018)

Kuchenfresser schrieb:


> Kann man den Größenangaben bei Endura trauen?
> Wenn ich nachmesse, komme ich auf eine Handbreite von knapp über 9cm, was M entspricht.
> Bei Freizeithandschuhen, oder auch Ski/Snowboard-Handschuhen passt mir normalerweise erst ab XL aufwärts. Ebenso bei den Fahrradhanschuhen von Decathlon, die ich im Laden anprobiert habe.



Scheinbar liest man bei bc mit und hat eine Anpassung bzgl. der Größenauswahl vorgenommen


----------



## Shonzo (28. Oktober 2018)

Vaude Moab Softshell Jacke für 68,99
https://www.bike24.de/p1240230.html?q=Vaude Moab
Gibt auch noch andere Farben.


----------



## Baitman (30. Oktober 2018)

Was fürn Gelaber wieder hier... Eröffnungspost auf Seite 1 beachten: *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.*

Regenjacke Endura MT500II EUR 149,- anstatt 230,-

https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-ii-mtb-regenjacke-herren-pS16f6003b0d54c53df736d6bc16fa3c6c


----------



## Schuffa87 (30. Oktober 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Was fürn Gelaber wieder hier... Eröffnungspost auf Seite 1 beachten: *Um Übersichtlichkeit zu gewährleisten, solltet Ihr hier in Eurem eigenen Interesse nur Angebote posten. Diskussionen zu einzelnen Artikeln, Anbietern o.ä. sind in einzelnen Threads besser aufgehoben.*
> 
> Regenjacke Endura MT500II EUR 149,- anstatt 230,-
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-ii-mtb-regenjacke-herren-pS16f6003b0d54c53df736d6bc16fa3c6c



Hier der funktionierende Link:
https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-ii-mtb-regenjacke-herren-p8464484de617f21ac149a654ccb3e6eb


----------



## bikeTripsg (30. Oktober 2018)

*Endura MT500 II MTB-Regenjacke Herren für 150€*
https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-ii-mtb-regenjacke-herren-p8464484de617f21ac149a654ccb3e6eb

*Endura Singletrack Jacke Damen 3-Layer Softshell  64,90€*
https://www.hibike.de/endura-single...-softshell-pSd9790aff1066ff77ca0e02ee57c997cc


*Endura Singletrack II MTB-Jacke Damen lila 69,90€*
https://www.hibike.de/endura-singletrack-ii-mtb-jacke-damen-lila-pSddf8cca9ce9a2e42dc46720af7172e7c


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2018)

SealSkinz MTB Mid Knee Socken für 40,99 + Versand.


----------



## bikeTripsg (2. November 2018)

*Bell Super DH Mips DH-Enduro-Helm Mod. 2018 - 151,99€ (noch S/M/L)*

https://www.hibike.de/bell-super-dh...4fb5a41058a321fd02bb4abd92149789#var_81211163


----------



## seven21 (2. November 2018)

*Five Ten Freerider EPS High MTB Schuhe 2018 - 83,99 Eur*

*Nur heute!! Black Friday*

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/five-ten-freerider-eps-high-mtb-schuhe-2018/rp-prod152877


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (2. November 2018)

Langarm Merino Shirt EUR 14,99

https://www.decathlon.de/p/merinoshirt-langarm-travel-500-herren/_/R-p-4523?mc=8504630&c=BLAU


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. November 2018)

Gore Power Trail Jacke in Blau und Größe M grad realtiv günsig.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XPYDKM3/ref=twister_B072M4R1CY?th=1&psc=1


----------



## Baitman (29. November 2018)

Primaloft Weste 60% reduziert. Für EUR 51,98 versandkostenfrei

https://www.bergfreunde.de/2117-of-sweden-gotland-vest-kunstfaserweste/


----------



## Kuba1907 (7. Dezember 2018)

Helmexpress hat zwei Gutscheincodes:
ab 149 Euro: XM20 = 20 Euro Rabatt
ab 249 Euro: XM50 = 50 Euro Rabatt
https://www.helmexpress.com

Hab den Bell Super DH fasthouse so für 199,90 Euro geschossen...


----------



## Britney83 (7. Dezember 2018)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Helmexpress hat zwei Gutscheincodes:
> ab 149 Euro: XM20 = 20 Euro Rabatt
> ab 249 Euro: XM50 = 50 Euro Rabatt
> https://www.helmexpress.com
> ...



Den hier?

https://www.merlincycles.com/bell-super-dh-mips-mtb-helmet-2018-112159.html?source=PHG

142,50€


----------



## Kuba1907 (7. Dezember 2018)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Den hier?
> 
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/mtb-helm-umwandelbar-bell-super-dh-mips-2018-1283427



Nein, den hier https://www.helmexpress.com/fahrradshop/bell-super-dh-mips-downhillhelm

Bisheriger Bestpreis bisher 230 Euro. Man muss halt gucken, bei welchem Modell es sich lohnt...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. Dezember 2018)

Ich seh jetzt keinen Unterschied bei den 2 Helmen?
Ich glaub ich hab ein Augenleiden


----------



## Britney83 (7. Dezember 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ich seh jetzt keinen Unterschied bei den 2 Helmen?
> Ich glaub ich hab ein Augenleiden


 
Es gibt einen Unterschied : den Preis


----------



## Kuba1907 (7. Dezember 2018)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied : den Preis



Bitte auf die Bezeichnung gucken: fasthouse
Ist der in Schwarz weiss....
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Typ/768686164545.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (18. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand einen Schnapper für die Sidi Tiger MTB Schuhe? Das Angebot von Rose mit 249,95€ ist leider nur für Riesenfüße.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Dezember 2018)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Schnapper für die Sidi Tiger MTB Schuhe? Das Angebot von Rose mit 249,95€ ist leider nur für Riesenfüße.



hier ist nicht die Suche sondern  dort


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (19. Dezember 2018)

@Wolfplayer Mea Culpa. Ein Mod darf das gern verschieben oder löschen.

Damit ich auch was dazu beitrage: Bei Rose gibt es den gelben Sidi MTB Tiger Schuh für 249,95€. Es sind aber nur große Schuhgrößen verfügbar.

https://www.rosebikes.de/sidi-tiger-mtb-schuhe-2652112


----------



## fone (20. Dezember 2018)

Einfach so, weil ich gerade drüber gestolpert bin. Ist aber keine Radlhose.
*Norrona Falketind Flex 1 für 92,95€*
https://www.bergfreunde.de/norroena...m=retargeting&utm_campaign=lf&_$ja=tsid:54727


----------



## demlak (27. Dezember 2018)

* MTB Five Ten Impact Low MTB Schuhe (Enduro, DH, Free Ride) 2018 (7-9.5)*
66,95€

quelle: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/mtb-fi...-schuhe-enduro-dh-free-ride-2018-7-95-1307232


----------



## ruhigblut (12. Januar 2019)

hallo,
ich suche eine kurze trägerhose mit fach am rücken, wo ich eine trinkflasche beim fahren unterbringen kann.

finde nix im netz 
danke für die hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (12. Januar 2019)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich suche eine kurze trägerhose mit fach am rücken, wo ich eine trinkflasche beim fahren unterbringen kann.
> 
> finde nix im netz
> danke für die hilfe



Race Face Stash Bib, Specialized Swat Liner gibts, noch ein paar andere von Sombrio oder so.
Habe das Stash Tank Top von RaceFace, das ist wie die Bib oben und ich liebe es, Flasche passt gut rein, bei Bedarf hab ich sogar ne 1,5l Blase im Rückenteil.


----------



## ruhigblut (12. Januar 2019)

danke 
gibt es eine bezeichnung für solche hosen 
trägerhose mit tasche / mit fach usw , finde ich nicht auf googel

gruß


----------



## Britney83 (12. Januar 2019)

Gibt's hier nicht einen "ich suche thread"?


----------



## ruhigblut (12. Januar 2019)

sorry


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Januar 2019)

Bei Hibike nochmal 10% auf alles im WSV mit Code "*AG330/65CQ-GFR6-NKNL*"

U.a. für die Dame der Dirtlej DirtSuit Core Edition Regenanzug Damen

für 225€ statt UVP 319€

https://www.hibike.de/dirtlej-dirts...b180caff8643e7fed5373982ea2ebb9b#var_98680086 

Aktuell noch in allen Größen zu haben


----------



## fone (30. Januar 2019)

Verschiedene Troy Lee D3 Helme bei RCZ mindestens 100€ unter anderen Online-Preisen. Bei RCZ. (200-250€)
http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/shopby/troy_lee_designs.html
leider viele unterschiedliche Codes.

*RCZTSQ
RCZSPDA
RCZSMP 
RCZDCP
usw.*


----------



## HeikeK (15. Februar 2019)

Damen Meriono Shirt kurzarm von 79,95 € auf 39,95 €:

https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/or...-sleeve-310924-hot-coral-blend/?sku=310924003


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. März 2019)

Uvex Athletic Bike -> 45 statt 60€

https://www.radonline.de/uvex-fahrr...MIu-fkisvw4AIVA8AYCh3Z9ws5EAkYAiABEgJrVfD_BwE


----------



## Schibbl (10. März 2019)

Mavic Crossmax XC Schuh für 50€ statt 110€ bei HiBike


----------



## jofland (11. März 2019)

beginner123 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch nach einem Schnäpchen


Dann geh dahin:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-ein-schnaeppchen-thread.503671/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los-Dellos (12. März 2019)

Endura bis -60%

Darunter auch MT500 Hose wasserdicht in XL & XXL für die großen Jungs.

https://www.hibike.de/hibike-hotdea...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20190312-hd_cee9


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. März 2019)

der Sommer kommt bestimmt:

GORE WEAR Herren Gore Bike Wear Shorts mit Innenhose

je nach größe Zur Zeit 28~33€

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01LAS0M58/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_qjsICbRPHFA0P?th=1&psc=1

Achtung fällt klein aus!


----------



## seven21 (20. März 2019)

Scott Vanguard Protektorenweste für 129,99 in allen Größen

https://www.bike24.de/p1255638.html?q=scott+vanguard


----------



## thk0106 (26. März 2019)

Staffelrabatte bei platzangst.com

10% ab 50 €
15% ab 100 €
20% ab 200 €


----------



## thk0106 (20. April 2019)

20% Rabatt bei platzangst.com
Code: EASTEREGG20


----------



## vergilbt (20. April 2019)

Sagt bei mir: nicht gültig


----------



## thk0106 (20. April 2019)

Faszinierend, er wurde mir in der oatereiersuche aus dem Newsletter angezeigt, klappt aber bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## thk0106 (20. April 2019)

*schulterzuck*


----------



## vergilbt (20. April 2019)

Gilt scheinbar immer nur bei einem speziellen Produkt...
Wenn ich deinen Code an der Kasse eingebe, sagt er "ungültig"

Was hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thk0106 (20. April 2019)

Der Code hat sich im Pocket jeerse versteckt. Komme aber gerade nicht mehr zur Kasse.


----------



## vergilbt (20. April 2019)

Hab sogar extra dieses Jersey mit in den Warenkorb genommen...
Egal was ich tue, er nimmt meinen Code nicht an


----------



## thk0106 (20. April 2019)

Ich habe mir den Newsletter nochmal genau angeschaut....

Da heißt es:

Aktion startet Sonntag, den 21.04.2019 00:00 Uhr und endet 23:59 Uhr. Rabatt ist nicht mit anderen Aktionen kombinierbar! 
*Mindestbestellmenge € 100,-*

Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## vergilbt (20. April 2019)

Danke für die Aufklärung... Den Newsletter muss ich gleich bestellen

Edit: geht


----------



## HaegarHH (20. Juni 2019)

Gerade gesehen und für Freundin bestellt, auch wenn die sich die Farbe wohl erst … äh … schönrechnen muss 

Bei Wiggle der Fox Racing Proframe Gothik Helmet (Ltd Ed) für 135,- Euro (inkl. Standardversand nach D) zur Zeit noch in M und L zu bekommen.


----------



## vergilbt (20. Juni 2019)

Von wo verwendet Wiggle Und ist das seriös?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. Juni 2019)

England ist seriös zurücksenden auch kein Problem...


----------



## IRONMANq (21. Juni 2019)

bei wiggle 5Euro newsletter gutschein nicht vergessen:





__





						Newsletter Einstellungen ändern
					






					www.wigglesport.de
				




seriös, habe erst neulich schuhe dort bestellt


----------



## Logic (21. Juni 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> zurücksenden


Hast du Erfahrungen, was das Zurücksenden kostet? Wiggle übernimmt die Kosten ja nicht.


----------



## toastet (21. Juni 2019)

Logic schrieb:


> Hast du Erfahrungen, was das Zurücksenden kostet? Wiggle übernimmt die Kosten ja nicht.



Natürlich, DHL-Label bei Wiggle und CRC ausdrucken.


----------



## Emerald287 (21. Juni 2019)

Und falls Du Paypal hast: Ich meine 1x pro Monat kannst Du dir die Versandkosten erstatten lassen. Dazu brauchst Du aber am Besten eine Rechnung des Dienstleisters (für die Kosten) und ein Foto des Versandaufklebers auf dem Paket.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2019)

3,50 kostet das glaube ich bei wiggle?


----------



## luftschaukel (25. Juni 2019)

Bei Platzangst gibts auf bereits reduzierte Artikel nochmal 15% on Top! 

Code: SEASON









						DE
					

Mit Platzangst durch den Sommer ® günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Spare jetzt in unserem Season Sale




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## Laphroaig10 (7. September 2019)

bei BMO gibts bis Montag 10% extra auf reduzierte Klamotten

Platzangst No Limit Short dann zB für 45 pP


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

Wasserdichter Flat Schuh Vaude AM Moab Mid STX für 118 statt ~150.








						Herren Schuhe kaufen bei sport-klausmann.de - Outdoor, Camping + Ther
					

Schuhe: VAUDE AM Moab Mid STX - VAUDE Men's UBN Kiruna II Mid STX - Nordisk Daunenschuh 'Mos', rot - VAUDE Men's MTN Dibona Tech - SALEWA MS Dropline Blue D




					www.sport-klausmann.de
				



Jedoch nur in 45 und 46.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Oktober 2019)

SoBri 35€








						Uvex Uvex Sportstyle 618 Smoke S3 - Sonnenbrille online kaufen | Bergfreunde.de
					

Uvex - Uvex Sportstyle 618 Smoke S3 - Sonnenbrille ➽ Versandkostenfrei ab 50 € - Jetzt online kaufen! ✓ Versand in 24h ✓ 100 Tage Rückgabe ✓ Beratung durch Experten




					www.bergfreunde.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2019)

Shimano Schuhe 





__





						MTB & road bike spare parts, MTB components, Wheels, Frames, SHIMANO, SRAM, ROCKSHOX, the best prices are at  RCZ Bike Shop
					

MTB & road bike  spare parts, everything can be found at RCZ, your online spare parts shop RCZ, specialised in components, accessories, bike clothing, MTB & Road bike service; but as well a personalised multi-lingual customer service, 1 euro swift delivery, secured payment system, advices et...




					www.rczbikeshop.de


----------



## aspeiron (22. Dezember 2019)

Bei Louis Thermo Shirts für 9,99€.
Wird als Baselayer angeboten trage ich aber auch als Midlayer gerne. Insgesamt recht lang was mir bei dem Wetter aber zugute kommt. Passende Hose gleicher Preis:






						Fastway Thermo Funktionsshirt kaufen | Louis Motorrad - Bekleidung und Technik
					

Fastway Thermo Funktionsshirt günstig kaufen bei Louis. Top Marken ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Kein Risiko ✓ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✓




					www.louis.de


----------



## Orby (15. Januar 2020)

Bei Gore gibt es aktuell auf die Winterkollektion teilweise bis zu 50% auf einzelne Stücke. Wer also den BC 20% Adventskalender verpasst hat wird vielleicht fündig. 




__





						Search Results
					






					www.gorewear.com


----------



## matsch (25. Januar 2020)

Bei Wiggle gibt es die Montane Minimus Jacket für 87,40 Denke das ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## marci911 (25. Januar 2020)

1469-ekoi-heat-concept

Heizbare Handschuhe für einen guten Preis...


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (25. Januar 2020)

Endura MT500 in waldgrün 127 EUR bei bike24


----------



## sauerlaender75 (12. Februar 2020)

*Endura Pakajak II Windproof Jacket Herren ocean *

24,99









						Endura Pakajak II Winddichte Jacke Herren ocean online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Endura Pakajak II Winddichte Jacke Herren ocean - günstig bestellen! | Top Endura Angebote✔ Bewertungen✔ Infos✔ Bilder✔ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2020)

Endura MT500 Lite Knieschoner für knapp 64,- inkl. Versand. Paypal Zahlung möglich und der Versand aus Spanien wird wohl eine Weile dauern. Noch 3x vorhanden und sonst immer Ausverkauft.









						ENDURA MT500 Lite Shell Black
					

Knieschützer Endura MT500 Lite Shell Schwarz. Leichte Knieschützer aus einem bequemen Stoff mit einem leichten zusätzlichen D3O-Schutz und PU-Schaumpolsterung an den Seiten für per…




					bike.motocard.com


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Juli 2020)

leider nur L/XL, aber nochmals 10€ weniger als Neukunde !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2020)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> leider nur L/XL, aber nochmals 10€ weniger als Neukunde !!


Nein, denn der MBW ist 100,-


----------



## ICanRide (2. September 2020)

Hey, wer auf der Suche nach qualitativen Socken ist, sollte mal hier vorbeischauen:









						Trailtoys Shop
					

Hochwertige Bikes, Parts und Zubehör kaufen - schnell und preiswert.




					www.trailtoys-shop.de
				




Die haben aktuell richtig viele Schnäppchen von Defeet!


----------



## Homer4 (3. November 2020)

Update: Endura MTR Primaloft in blau L 72,-€




__





						MTR Primaloft Jacket
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Endura MTR Primaloft Jacke - Jacken bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## youdontknow (3. November 2020)

__





						Raddiscount Online-Shop, der Fahrrad-Discounter in Deutschland
					





					www.raddiscount.de
				




Mit Gutscheincode EVENT201010-7838 für 81,94€ inkl. Versand in S und M verfügbar (meine kam heute an).

Edit: Mist, kann das bitte jemand in den Bekleidungsschnäppchenthread verschieben? Danke


----------



## ICanRide (18. November 2020)

Servus Leute,

wer auf der Suche nach neuen Socken, Handschuhen, Mützen, etc. ist, der wird bei trailtoys fündig. Dort wird Defeet aktuell zu Knallerpreisen verkauft.

Link zum Outlet: https://www.trailtoys-shop.de/sale/marken-outlet/defeet/


----------



## nixxda (23. November 2020)

Fox Racing
*Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Jacke - Schwarz*

Für 129€ statt 250€









						Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Jacke - Schwarz
					

Als wichtiger Bestandteil der umfassenden Allwetter-Ausrüstung garantiert die Jacke Flexair Pro Fire Alpha Piloten aller Disziplinen ein Höchstmaß an Vielseitigkeit für uneingeschränkten Fahrspaß unter kalten Wetterbedingungen. Auf der...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (25. November 2020)

Stadler hat jetzt bis zum 29. November 20% auf ein paar Bekleidungsmarken.








						Saccon V-Brake | Zweirad Stadler
					

Saccon V-Brake - Die silberne Felgenbremse von Saccon überzeugt durch Ihre hochwertige Verarbeitung. Die Bremsarme werden aus gegossenem Aluminium hergestellt, um eine möglichst lange Haltbarkeit zu g




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## seven21 (26. November 2020)

ION Black Week: 20%




__





						ION Bike | customer Service
					

Questions about your order? Find Shipping information, return shipment, FAQ, contact form, care instructions, warranty claim, CE-certifications, spareparts here




					shop.ion-products.com


----------



## bobons (29. November 2020)

Bei Northwave gibt es ein paar sehr gute Angebote mit dem Code BLACK20, zum Beispiel den Razor in Gr. 45 für 83,99 Euro inkl. Versand:


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2020)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei Northwave gibt es ein paar sehr gute Angebote mit dem Code BLACK20, zum Beispiel den Razor in Gr. 45 für 83,99 Euro inkl. Versand:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1159837


😭😭😭 Eine Nummer zu groß. Warte seit Wochen auf ein Angebot für genau den Schuh.


----------



## seven21 (29. November 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> 😭😭😭 Eine Nummer zu groß. Warte seit Wochen auf ein Angebot für genau den Schuh.








						Northwave Razer Art. Nr. 80192025-65
					






					www.delta-bike.de


----------



## Muehi (2. Februar 2021)

Bei everve gibt es noch bis zum 07.02.2021 teilweise 30% auf "Winterteile". Sind direkt im Shop mit "Sale" markiert, kein Rabattcoupon notwendig.

Für Hosen (z.B. die me Bib) gibt es ebenfalls noch bis zum 07.02.2021 mit dem Coupon "hosen2021_minus15" 15%. 









						Shop
					






					www.everve.cc


----------



## bobons (4. Februar 2021)

Günstiges Buff Merino-Set aus Mütze und Schal, für 20 Euro + evtl. Versand: https://www.globetrotter.de/buff-unisex-combo-merino-wool-set-denim-1210737

Normalpreis ca. 28-35 Euro + Versand.
Buff verwendet mulesingfreie Merinowolle.


----------



## Los-Dellos (16. Februar 2021)

ION Traze AMP Long für 49.99€









						ION Traze AMP Fahrradshorts Herren blau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

ION Traze AMP Fahrradshorts Herren blau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Hosen kurz Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## nosaint77 (24. Februar 2021)

Diverse Alpinestar-Sachen bei RCZ zum guten Kurs mit Rabattcode: *RCZALP*

P.S. Preis ist dann ca. 50% günstiger als der "regulär rabattierte" Preis. Für RCZ-Neulinge bitte vorher den RCZ-Thread lesen


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. Februar 2021)

Los-Dellos schrieb:


> ION Traze AMP Long für 49.99€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab die Hose in S hier liegen, passt mir leider an der Hüfte nicht. Falls jemand Interesse hat, PN. 50 € inkl. Versand, ansonsten geht sie zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h7500 (9. März 2021)

Bei Galeria Kaufhof gibt es wieder 30% ab 100 EUR Einkaufswert. Da sollte z.B. das eine oder andere GORE Schnäppchen möglich sein 






						SALE: Viele Angebote mit tollen Rabatten | GALERIA.de
					

Sale! Schlagen Sie jetzt zu und sichern Sie sich unsere reduzierten Produkte! Angebote ✓ Rabatte ✓ Schnäppchen ✓ ► Jetzt GALERIA besuchen und sparen!




					www.galeria.de


----------



## DJTornado (9. März 2021)

h7500 schrieb:


> Bei Galeria Kaufhof gibt es wieder 30% ab 100 EUR Einkaufswert. Da sollte z.B. das eine oder andere GORE Schnäppchen möglich sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gore Infinium Jacke 199€:
Der Aktionscode "30ab100" kann nicht eingelöst werden. Bitte prüfen Sie den Aktionszeitraum


----------



## CrossX (10. März 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Gore Infinium Jacke 199€:
> Der Aktionscode "30ab100" kann nicht eingelöst werden. Bitte prüfen Sie den Aktionszeitraum


Gilt nur für bereits reduzierte Ware über 100 Euro


----------



## h7500 (10. März 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gilt nur für bereits reduzierte Ware über 100 Euro


Bei mir ging es, wohl eingeloggt mit Kundenkarte


----------



## h7500 (10. März 2021)

Castelli Gabba RoS Radtrikot schwarz in Größe XL für 125 EUR






						Gabba ROS Jersey
					

Bestellen Sie Ihre Castelli Gabba ROS Radtrikot - Trikots bei Wiggle Deutschland. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## michael66 (15. März 2021)

Sweet Protection Softshelljacke von 249€ auf 99€ reduziert








						Herren Supernaut Softshell Jacke
					

<p>Die Supernaut Softshell Jacke von Sweet Protection ist ein leichtes, extra bequemes Kleidungsstück für deine nächste Skitour. Dank wasserabweisender Eigenschaften wirst du vor hochspritzendem Schnee geschützt, allerdings steht vor allem die Atmungsaktivität sowie eine gute Bewegungsfreiheit...




					www.bergzeit.de
				




sweet Protection Softshellhose von 199€ auf 79€ reduziert








						Herren Supernaut Softshell Hose
					

<p>Gerade zu Beginn oder am Ende der Skitouren-Saison punktet die Supernaut Softshell Hose von Sweet Protection mit luftig leichtem Tragekomfort. Ihr Materialmix ist besonders atmungsaktiv und transportiert Feuchtigkeit rasch von der Haut weg. Gleichzeitig schützt das Softshellgewebe vor kühler...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Sweet Protection Softshelljacke von 249€ auf 99€ reduziert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie fallen die aus? Schlank? XL für 196cm? 🧐


----------



## michael66 (15. März 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie fallen die aus? Schlank? XL für 196cm? 🧐


Hab bisher noch keine Kleidung von Sweet Protection gehabt,da ist aber eine Größentabelle angegeben,schau dir die Maße mal an.


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2021)

michael66 schrieb:


> Hab bisher noch keine Kleidung von Sweet Protection gehabt,da ist aber eine Größentabelle angegeben,schau dir die Maße mal an.


Mit nur einem Maß, hier der Brustumfang, kann ich mir leider keine Passform vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2021)

Ist hinten auch nicht länger geschnitten...


----------



## michael66 (15. März 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit nur einem Maß, hier der Brustumfang, kann ich mir leider keine Passform vorstellen...


Hüft,Taille und Brustumfang sind angegeben,zur Not kann man ja auch umtauschen.


----------



## platt_ziege (15. März 2021)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist hinten auch nicht länger geschnitten...


sind ja auch ski klamotten...


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sind ja auch ski klamotten...


Wollte es nur erwähnt haben 😉


----------



## AltaSack (15. März 2021)

ist eigentlich noch Winterpause?

oda schon Sommerloch?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (15. März 2021)

AltaSack schrieb:


> ist eigentlich noch Winterpause?
> 
> oda schon Sommerloch?


Frühlingsunentschlossenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Britney83 (15. März 2021)

Hier ist der Laberthread gleich inklusive, richtig?


----------



## der-gute (15. März 2021)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit nur einem Maß, hier der Brustumfang, kann ich mir leider keine Passform vorstellen...





michael66 schrieb:


> Hüft,Taille und Brustumfang sind angegeben,zur Not kann man ja auch umtauschen.


Muss mich korrigieren...mir hat es am Händi nur die erste der drei Spalten angezeigt.


----------



## h7500 (24. März 2021)

Bei Sport Bittl gibt es mit dem Code *20happy21* 20% Rabatt auch auf Radkleidung (zumindest Castelli  )






						Frühlingsaktion 2021 - Sport Bittl
					

Mit Deinen exklusiven 20% Gutscheinen sicherst Du Dir jetzt heiße Rabatte auf brandaktuelle Outdoor- und Radbekleidung, Radhelme und Bergschuhe  – so machen die ersten Sonnenstrahlen noch mehr Spaß!




					www.sport-bittl.com
				




Vielleicht ist ja das eine oder andere Schnäppchen für euch dabei...


----------



## Emerald287 (24. März 2021)

HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de
				




reduzierte Shimano Sphyre Sachen bei hibike


----------



## Muehi (6. April 2021)

Bei everve ist aktuell wieder die me Bib-Short für 150€ im Angebot. Direkt im Shop reduziert, kein Gutschein notwendig. 









						Shop-Männer-hosen-DE
					

Die einzigartige individualisierbare Fahrradhosefür Herren. DIe Me-Hose ist die Revolution der Radsport-Hose. Mehrfach ausgezeichnet. Für den Radsport.




					www.everve.cc


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2021)

Für Besteller in der Schweiz, der Assos-Pro-Shop Uster hat immer günstige Assos Bekleidung:





						Assos proShop Uster - Startseite
					






					www.assos-uster.ch


----------



## Ximi (21. April 2021)

Wind und Regenjacke von Dainese (AWA Black 3L) für 74,97€ statt 249,90€, inkl. Versand.

Habe mir eine bestellt, bin gespannt.


----------



## Heino77 (22. April 2021)

HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de
				




Vielleicht noch jemand auf der Suche nach Loose Riders Steeze?


----------



## platt_ziege (22. April 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch jemand auf der Suche nach Loose Riders Steeze?


sind die von der grösse her mit den ixs jerseys zu vergleichen?


----------



## EddyLeopold (24. April 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
> 
> 
> Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal
> ...



Daumen hoch an Hibike. Donnerstag bestellt, heute angekommen. Viele der Loose Riders Jersey's sind zwar echt haaaart trashig, aber ein oder zwei ganz schicke waren dann doch dabei. Zum neuen Stumpjumper habe ich auf jeden Fall ein schickes passendes gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (25. April 2021)

EddyLeopold schrieb:


> Daumen hoch an Hibike. Donnerstag bestellt, heute angekommen. Viele der Loose Riders Jersey's sind zwar echt haaaart trashig, aber ein oder zwei ganz schicke waren dann doch dabei. Zum neuen Stumpjumper habe ich auf jeden Fall ein schickes passendes gefunden.


sind die von der grösse her mit den ixs jerseys zu vergleichen?
bzw wie fallen die denn wohl aus?


----------



## EddyLeopold (25. April 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sind die von der grösse her mit den ixs jerseys zu vergleichen?
> bzw wie fallen die denn wohl aus?


Ich trage S mit 180cm und 73kg. Mit Brustpanzer oder ähnlichem drunter würde ich vermutlich mal auf M gehen, sitzt aber so trotzdem noch angenehm locker. Auch die Ärmel sind super und enden mit einem Bündchen.

Länge beträgt 77 cm am Rücken runter und rund 50 cm quer über die Brust unter den Armen. 

Zu den IXS habe ich leider kein Vergleich. Würde mich aber auch interessieren.. Falls du da eins hast gerne mal die Maße!👍🏼


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2021)

Endura MTR Waterproof Shorts​49,99 statt 99,95 bei bike-components









						Bike Shorts & Bibshorts online kaufen | bike-components
					

Kurze Fahrradhosen, Bibshorts & MTB Shorts bequem bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Heino77 (5. Mai 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sind die von der grösse her mit den ixs jerseys zu vergleichen?


Sorry gar nicht gesehen. 
Habe ein älteres IXS Trikot sowie ein neueres L/R. Die sind von der Größe her ähnlich. Nehme da immer L bei 1,86 und ca 80kg, da die beim Waschen sowieso leicht eingehen.


----------



## supperharry (6. Mai 2021)

Northwave X-Magma Core MTB Schuhe Herren black günstig kaufen | Brügelmann (bruegelmann.de)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Mai 2021)

Diverse Sportbrillen, v.a. Alpina und uvex bis zu 50%









						Brillen
					

Fahrradbrille günstig kaufen im Bike-Discount Shop ✓ Top Marken wie Uvex, Alpina, Swiss Eye & Oakley ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Fahrradbrillen jetzt bestellen!




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Bergschwalbe (20. Mai 2021)

10 Euro Gutschein bei Einkauf ab 60 Euro
Code: danke10
https://www.bikemeile24.de/


----------



## Flo7 (21. Mai 2021)

Uvex Jakkyl HDE 2.0 in future black 56-61cm um 99€ 






						uvex Unisex – Erwachsene jakkyl HDE 2.0 Fahrradhelm, Future Black mat, 56-61 cm : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

uvex Unisex – Erwachsene jakkyl HDE 2.0 Fahrradhelm, Future Black mat, 56-61 cm : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Mai 2021)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Uvex Jakkyl HDE 2.0 in future black 56-61cm um 99€


alter schwede, hat uvex den ex _manager of color_ von giant abgeworben?
nix gegen pink, würd ich kaufen, aber was sollen die anderen beiden farben die da null zu passen?
und für den anderen in forest müsste man mir schon geld bezahlen um mich damit in der öffentlichkeit zu zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (26. Mai 2021)

Endura Hummvee II Hose für €52 bei Wigglesports. Vorsicht: Der Rückversand kostet wohl inzwischen 11,25€, also mit PayPal zahlen und Rücksendekosten gegebenenfalls erstatten lassen.








						Hummvee Cycling Trousers II
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Endura Hummvee Radhose II - Hosen bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 76%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## JustSupertramp (28. Mai 2021)

POC Spine VPD Air Vest

In L (regular) für ca. 80 €


----------



## Roman_SK (28. Mai 2021)

O’neal Protector Short „Trail“ für 38€

O'NEAL | Protektoren-Hose | Beständiger High-Density Eva Schaum, Integrierte Belüftungspads, elastischer Taillenbereich | Trail Short | Erwachsene | Schwarz Lime | Größe M https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00N434WZO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_5YKQS76HJ9YVQF6NKYNF


----------



## gokus (29. Mai 2021)

Crazy days bei ekoi, vieles -50%





						EKOI - EKOI
					






					www.ekoi.com


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Mai 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...6&pd_rd_w=2Zh6x&pd_rd_wg=quFNa&ref_=pd_gw_unk 




JohSch schrieb:


> statt 89€
> 
> *ja, ob da "Skibrille" oder "Bikegoggle" steht macht erstmal keinen Unterschied


----------



## MadCyborg (3. Juni 2021)

Vaude AM Moab Tech für 112,99 in canary & vielen Größen:






						VAUDE AM Moab Tech Schuhe günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

VAUDE AM Moab Tech Schuhe ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Lite Knieschoner für knapp 64,- inkl. Versand. Paypal Zahlung möglich und der Versand aus Spanien wird wohl eine Weile dauern. Noch 3x vorhanden und sonst immer Ausverkauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt gibt es sie in allen Größen und mit dem Code TRAVEL21 noch mal 10% billiger.


----------



## seven21 (19. Juni 2021)

POC Rhythm Resistance Herren Bikehose Bei sportokay mit Gutschein High5 für 161,49 Euro. Aktuell noch alle Größen. 






						POC Rhythm Resistance Herren Bikehose - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die POC Rhythm Resistance ist die optimale wahl bei kaltem Wetter. Hoch strapazierfähige Materialien mit leichtem Tragegefühl schützen Dich und sorgen für große Bewegungsfreiheit.  - Äußerst strapazierfähige Hose mit leichtem Tragegefühl - Ideal für Fa




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## elschling (20. Juni 2021)

Private Sale bei Assos: 








						Private Sale Men
					

<div data-content-type="row" data-appearance="contained" data-min-height="" data-justify-content="flex-start" data-mobile-margin="" data-mobile-padding="" data-background-image="" data-background-mobile-image="" data-custom-style="" data-element="main" style="background-position: left top...




					www.assos.com
				











						Private Sale Women
					

<div data-content-type="row" data-appearance="contained" data-min-height="" data-justify-content="flex-start" data-mobile-margin="" data-mobile-padding="" data-background-image="" data-background-mobile-image="" data-custom-style="" data-element="main" style="background-position: left top...




					www.assos.com


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2021)

Alpinestars Tahoe Regenhose bzw wasserdichte Hose 69,95 statt 149,95





						Alpinestars Tahoe MTB Hose - petrol/black
					

Alpinestars Tahoe MTB Hose - petrol/black




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Montigomo (21. Juni 2021)

Trikot Pearl Izumi Coast Henley 18 EUR


			Trikot Pearl Izumi Coast Henley, Raddiscount Online-Shop, der Fahrrad-Discounter in Deutschland
		



Handschuhe Pearl Izumi SELECT Glove 20 Herren 10 EUR


			Handschuhe Pearl Izumi SELECT Glove 20 Herren, Raddiscount Online-Shop, der Fahrrad-Discounter in Deutschland


----------



## mip86 (21. Juni 2021)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Trikot Pearl Izumi Coast Henley 18 EUR
> 
> 
> Trikot Pearl Izumi Coast Henley, Raddiscount Online-Shop, der Fahrrad-Discounter in Deutschland
> ...


Plus 7,99€ Versand


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (21. Juni 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Alpinestars Tahoe Regenhose bzw wasserdichte Hose 69,95 statt 149,95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist eine Hochwasserhose (fällt kurz aus).


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2021)

Massig Gore Bike Wear Zeug beim Amazonprimeday:




__





						Amazon.de : Gore Bike Wear
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Auch in den gängigen Größen..


----------



## Toolkid (24. Juni 2021)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Ist eine Hochwasserhose (fällt kurz aus).


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei 88cm Schrittlänge und auf dem Sattel sitzend geht Gr. 34 bequem bis zu den Knöcheln.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Juni 2021)

39€ Goggle

doppelt verglast, Antifog, OTG, Kopfbandhaken, Silikon am Kopfband, alles dran









						Scarabeo MTB - Goggle
					

Mit der Scarabeo hast du dank der großen sphärischen Scheibe immer alles bestens im Blick – und musst dir keine Sorgen machen, dass sie von der Nase rutscht. Denn das Brillenband ist flexibel und stark zugleich. Damit...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juni 2021)

Keine Ahnung ob das mit 75,- ein gutes Angebot ist und wie die Größen zu bewerten sind. Ich kenn nur L-XL usw.









						O'Neal Cross Hose Element Classic - Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

O'Neal MX Hosen Element online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## nevsone (16. Juli 2021)

SUMMER SALE: 20 % EXTRA-RABATT​Wenn man da keine Lust auf was Neues bekommt! Hol dir 20 % Extra-Rabatt mit dem Code EXTRA20. Sicher dir deine Lieblingsteile zum besten Preis.



			https://www.adidas.de/manner-outlet?af_ad=MainStoryCTA1shopmen&af_adset=&af_channel=Static_Newsletter&af_reengagement_window=30d&c=adidas-EMEA-eCom-Email-SNL-crosscategory-None-DE-Static_Newsletter-Other-2107&cm_mmc=AdiEmail_SNL-_-Other-_-20210716_EOSSSS21Extra20STARTversionB_DE_July_1-_-Marketing-_-MainStoryCTA1shopmen-_-dv%3AeCom-_-cn%3AStatic_Newsletter-_-pc%3Acrosscategory&cm_mmc1=DE&cm_mmc2=adidas-EMEA-eCom-Email-SNL-crosscategory-None-DE-Static_Newsletter-Other-2107&cm_mmca3=zn1i5r115peh4z23&cm_mmca4=1182077&is_retargeting=true&pid=sfmc


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. Juli 2021)

Protektoren Jacke von Leatt. 
Noch in S und M verfügbar. 
129,99 €






						Leatt Body Tee AirFlex Stealth - black
					

Leatt ▶ Body Tee mit MoistureCool und AirMesh Gewebe, AirFlex Impact-Gel & CE geprüft. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Büscherammler (22. Juli 2021)

Bräuchte noch ein paar Jerseys vor dem Urlaub. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## Trailkind (25. Juli 2021)

Dainese Trail Skins 2 Knieprotektoren für statt 79,99€ UVP für 39,99€ mit dem Rabattcode SALE10 zusätzlich nochmal 10 Prozent auf alles, also Angebot zu finden bei Sportokay.com
Leider nur noch Größe L verfügbar inkl. Versand sind es 50 Prozent Rabatt.





__





						Dainese Trail Skins 2 Knee Guard Knieprotektoren - Knie & Schienbein - Protektoren - Bike - Alle
					

Die Dainese Trail Skins 2 bilden die zweite Generation der Trail Skins. Übernommen wurde die legendäre Atmungsaktivität, die Ergonomie und der Schutz und dies wurde zudem noch verbessert. Im Zeichen des Ausgleichs zwischen Schutz und Mobilität entwickelt:




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## morph027 (28. Juli 2021)

Von den Dealz gemopst: https://www.mydealz.de/deals/met-terranova-mtb-helm-1835235

M.E.T. Terranova MTB Helm für 69,99 versandkostenfrei​


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Juli 2021)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Bräuchte noch ein paar Jerseys vor dem Urlaub. Jemand nen Tipp?


schau mal nach Sugoi bei bike24 die haben da aktuell einige Schnapper und Einzelstücke um die 30€...
ansonsten bin ich selber gerade am Überlegen, mir eins von Siroko zu kaufen..








						BUY CYCLING JERSEYS ON SALE
					

Cycling jerseys. Exclusive and original designs at your online store with cycling discount. Pick your jersey for road biking, mtb, bmx and mountain bike - buy your jersey with discount at Siroko.com




					www.siroko.com
				




Andere preiswerte Alternative immer: Ekoi


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. Juli 2021)

Hibike hat noch sehr günstige Loose Riders Sachen


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2021)

Gute, lange schwarze Endurohose für 60 taken

www.sportokay.com/de_de/oneal-trailfinder-herren-bikehose.html mit *SALE10* 10% Rabatt auf alles und zusätzlich versandkostenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailkind (4. August 2021)

Wer eine billige gute Brille sucht kann sorgenfrei die kapvoe brillen bei wish bestellen super Glas, stabil, bequem und für 11 Euro mit Versand ne echte Alternative zu den 100 Euro aufwärts brillen  kommen mit Etui, putztuch, Einsatz für Brillenträger und abnehmbaren bügeln


----------



## j4m3s (4. August 2021)

Trailkind schrieb:


> Wer eine billige gute Brille sucht kann sorgenfrei die kapvoe brillen bei wish bestellen super Glas, stabil, bequem und für 11 Euro mit Versand ne echte Alternative zu den 100 Euro aufwärts brillen  kommen mit Etui, putztuch, Einsatz für Brillenträger und abnehmbaren bügeln


Kann ich unterschreiben, hab sie auch


----------



## TearZz (5. August 2021)

Trailkind schrieb:


> Wer eine billige gute Brille sucht kann sorgenfrei die kapvoe brillen bei wish bestellen super Glas, stabil, bequem und für 11 Euro mit Versand ne echte Alternative zu den 100 Euro aufwärts brillen  kommen mit Etui, putztuch, Einsatz für Brillenträger und abnehmbaren bügeln


Klingt interessant, bin ne Weil auf der Suche für Brillenträger. Ist dort dann so ein Clip dabei den man verglasen lassen kann? Kommt natürlich noch auf die Werte an, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert. Habe nur einen Optiker bei mir der auch Sportbrillen mit vertreibt und dort bin ich bei günstigen Gläsern mit Brille bei ca. 700€


----------



## Trailkind (5. August 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, bin ne Weil auf der Suche für Brillenträger. Ist dort dann so ein Clip dabei den man verglasen lassen kann? Kommt natürlich noch auf die Werte an, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert. Habe nur einen Optiker bei mir der auch Sportbrillen mit vertreibt und dort bin ich bei günstigen Gläsern mit Brille bei ca. 700€


Ja da ist so ein kleiner Clipeinsatz dabei, ob der jetzt problemlos verglast werden kann, wage ich mich nicht zu beurteilen. Kann aber gerne heute Mittag wenn ich Feierabend habe noch ein zwei Bilder machen und hochladen


----------



## Trailkind (5. August 2021)

So bisschen später, aber brauchte nach der frühschicht nen mittagsschlaf 😅 also wie bereits gesagt kann ich nicht sagen ob es funktioniert mit Gläsern aber ich würde behaupten für die paar euro kann man es versuchen 😊


----------



## pAn1c (5. August 2021)

Hoffe, das ihr euch die Augen mit dem Chinakracher nicht kaputt macht.
Mit wäre das Risiko zu groß, ich habe nur 2 Augen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. August 2021)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Hoffe, das ihr euch die Augen mit dem Chinakracher nicht kaputt macht.
> Mit wäre das Risiko zu groß, ich habe nur 2 Augen.


ich vermute damit macht man nur die augen der entgegenkommenden kaputt. 
ich find die hier ganz hübsch.




__





						BAUHAUS Schutzbrille 31 HC/AF (Silber) | BAUHAUS
					

BAUHAUS Schutzbrille 31 HC/AF kaufen bei BAUHAUS: Silber Online bestellen oder Reservieren & Abholen im Fachcentrum




					www.bauhaus.info


----------



## Klinger (6. August 2021)

Ich benutze die Bauhaus in gelb seit Jahren: sitzt gut und macht was sie soll. Gelb polarisiert das Licht, die Kontraste erscheinen stärker. Und zu dem Preis sollte man sie mal testen!


----------



## supperharry (6. August 2021)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Da hast, das ihr euch die Augen mit dem Chinakracher nicht kaputt macht.
> Mit wäre das Risiko zu groß, ich habe nur 2 Augen.


Die Bedenken sind berechtigt.
Die Brille schaut zwar gut aus, aber es wäre schön zu wissen, ob sie gegen UV-Strahlen wirksam schützt und bei mechanischen Einwirkungen nicht splittert.🧐


----------



## Trailkind (6. August 2021)

supperharry schrieb:


> Die Bedenken sind berechtigt.
> Die Brille schaut zwar gut aus, aber es wäre schön zu wissen, ob sie gegen UV-Strahlen wirksam schützt und bei mechanischen Einwirkungen nicht splittert.🧐


Also das was ich bisher rausgefunden habe, war das der UV400 Schutz wohl wirklich echt ist und besteht. Aber in China fälscht man ja nicht nur Brillengläser  Was das die Sturzhaltbarkeit angeht, weiss ich das sie ein Normales Bruchverhalten hat wie meine teuren Brillen auch Also 2 von den Wishbrillen hab ich durch Stürze auf dem Gewissen gehabt und da war trotz ziemlichen Einschlag nur der Rahmen gebrochen, das Glas war jedes mal nur verkratzt  Aber jeder hat natürlich seine persönliche Einstellung zu billigen Brillen oder auch anderen günstigen Produkten was ja auch okay ist. ich kann nur sagen, im Zweifel probieren und selbst entscheiden


----------



## jammerlappen (6. August 2021)

Is hier heute wieder Treffen der Postfaktischen?


----------



## pAn1c (6. August 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Is hier heute wieder Treffen der Postfaktischen?


Warum genau?
Magst du in den Test gehen, ob der UV Schutz von den Kommunisten funktioniert?


----------



## ellogi (7. August 2021)

Halte mal ein uv Spektrometer an irgendeine beliebige "Plastik" Brille. Egal ob getönt oder transparent, cr-39 oder irgendein anderes polycarbonat. Die Dinger machen alle unter 300 nm komplett dicht.

Edit: es mag sein, das teure Brillen noch eine Beschichtung haben oder das Material selbst die Bande noch im ein paar nm verschiebt, da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. August 2021)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem uv schutz, wenn ich unbebrillt das haus verlasse? inzwischen habe ich angst , dass mir die augäpfel ausm kopf tropfen.


----------



## Britney83 (7. August 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem uv schutz, wenn ich unbebrillt das haus verlasse? inzwischen habe ich angst , dass mir die augäpfel ausm kopf tropfen.


Wenn die Sonne scheint, sind deine Augen nicht voll geöffnet und deine Pupillen maximal klein...


----------



## demlak (7. August 2021)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem uv schutz, wenn ich unbebrillt das haus verlasse? inzwischen habe ich angst , dass mir die augäpfel ausm kopf tropfen.


Man sagt, dass eine Brille die verdunkelt, zu weiter geöffneten Pupillen führt. Weshalb eine Brille ohne UV-Schutz, welche abdunkelt, eher schlechter ist als ohne Brille


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigE (7. August 2021)

Hallo,

für Diskussionen gibt es den „Laberthread“ ;-)






						Schnäppchenjäger-Laberthread
					

Hierher gehört ab sofort das Gelaber ala "Dortwürdeichniewasbestellen"- bis "Taugtdasüberhauptwas" aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread...  Schießt los :p




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rad-ab (7. August 2021)

Ein paar Sachen mit guten Preisen imho bei Probikeshop:

Handschuhe FOX DIRTPAW Rot (alle Größen) für ~22€





						Handschuhe FOX DIRTPAW Rot 2020 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Handschuhe FOX DIRTPAW Rot 2020 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




O'NEAL FLOW Schwarz/Grün M-XL für ~45€





						Ellenbogenschoner O NEAL FLOW Schwarz/Grün | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Ellenbogenschoner O NEAL FLOW Schwarz/Grün ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Handschuhe FOX DEFEND D3O Rot 2021
nur S und XL: ~30€





						Handschuhe FOX DEFEND D3O Rot 2021 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Handschuhe FOX DEFEND D3O Rot 2021 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




gibt sicher noch mehr mit guten Preisen, stöbert Mal selbst.


----------



## pAn1c (7. August 2021)

.


----------



## Roman_SK (8. August 2021)

Falls es nicht schon weiter vorne erwähnt wurde, bei Sportokay gibts grad richtige Schnäppchen. Hab 3 Hosen für zusammen 100€ bestellt. 

Mit Final15 gibts nochmal 15% Rabatt. 






						Hosen für Radtouren online kaufen | Sportokay
					

Hosen für Radtouren - Praktisch und bequem für deine Radtour. ✓Top-Marken ✓Günstiger Preis ✓Zuverlässige Lieferung




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## md82 (10. August 2021)

TearZz schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, bin ne Weil auf der Suche für Brillenträger. Ist dort dann so ein Clip dabei den man verglasen lassen kann? Kommt natürlich noch auf die Werte an, aber ein Versuch ist es Wert. Habe nur einen Optiker bei mir der auch Sportbrillen mit vertreibt und dort bin ich bei günstigen Gläsern mit Brille bei ca. 700€


Kleiner Tipp von mir, als Brillentäger: Infield Vision 12 - Arbeitssicherheitsbrille.









						VISION 12 - INFIELD SAFETY
					






					www.infield-safety.com
				




Hat mich mit Sehstärke 154,70€ gekostet. Ist natürlich nicht so eine Fancy-Schicki-Micki-Brille, aber wenigstens sind meine Augen gut geschützt, auch vor Wind.

Bestellt habe ich die bei: 








						Schutzbrille Infield mit individuell gefertigter Sehstärke Vision 12 grau
					

Die Schutzbrille Vision 12 in grau punktet vor allem mit ihrem geringen Gewicht sowie ihrem sportlichen Design, kombiniert mit erstklassigem Schutz für die Augen.<br>Die Brille kann in individueller Stärke bestellt werden und sorgt so für perfekte Sicht, ohne bei der Arbeit störend zu wirken...




					shop.layer-grosshandel.de


----------



## Remux (13. August 2021)

Bei BC gibts den normalen Speedframe mit MIPS teils für 71,99€








						Fox Head Speedframe MIPS Helm
					

Der Speedframe Halbschalenhelm von Fox Head schützt Dich auf Deinen Enduro- oder All-Mountain-Rides mit einer MIPS™-Schutzschicht zustäzlich zur normalen Hartschale. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, EnduroBelüftungsöffnungen:19Konst




					www.bike-components.de
				




bisheriger Bestpreis soweit ich das erkennen kann.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. August 2021)

Mavic XA Matryx® Radschuhe​
Leistungsfähiger und sehr robuster MTB Schuh für Trail und Touren, der mit Flat- und Klickpedalen genutzt werden kann


*69€ inkl. Versandkosten - Mit newslettergutschein, nochmal 5€ Abzug!

dann 64€
*





						Mavic kaufen | Bergzeit
					

Mavic im Bergzeit Online Shop ➤ Große Auswahl ✓ portofrei ab 100€ ✓ Rechnungskauf ✓ Online seit 1999




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## Arazi (25. August 2021)

Bei Outdoor-Broker gibt es den *Mavic Deemax MIPS-Helm* für *49,- € zzgl. 4,90 €* Versandkosten. Dürfte damit aktuell einer der günstigten MIPS-MTB-Helme sein: https://www.outdoor-broker.de/p/dee...ewsletter&utm_medium=email#itemId=5048012-005


----------



## Adra (31. August 2021)

Freerider Pro 36 und 37 für knapp 70€

https://www.adidas.de/five-ten-freerider-pro-mountainbiking-schuh/BC0773.html?forceSelSize=37 1/3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (6. September 2021)

POC Kortal in mehreren Größen für 119€ https://www.bergzeit.de/poc-kortal-fahrradhelm-ur-black-light-citrine-orange-xs-s/

Leider die Variante ohne MIPS


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. September 2021)

uvex Quatro Integrale für 47,99€ statt 150€!









						UVEX Quatro Integrale Helm blau/orange günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

UVEX Quatro Integrale Helm blau/orange ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## Rad-ab (24. September 2021)

Deuter Attack 20 für 130€ bei fahrrad.de









						attack 20 online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					






					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## Rad-ab (24. September 2021)

Und noch was:
Platzangst hat 15% auf alles, auch schon reduziertes.
Gutscheincode: SAVE15








						DE
					

Im Platzangst-Onlineshop findest du hochwertige & funktionale Fahrradbekleidung für den Einsatz mit dem Mountainbike oder Gravel-Bike. We ride free!




					platzangst.com


----------



## morph027 (25. September 2021)

Endura SingleTrack Hose II Hose Grün für 76€ bei Alltricks


----------



## MAX01 (30. September 2021)

Fox shorts 19,90€ bei BC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Oktober 2021)

Goggle mit Doppelscheibe, auch geeignet für Brillenträger, sehr gutes Antifog für krasse 21€!

https://www.amazon.de/Alpina-Unisex...2&hvtargid=pla-1411717817475&psc=1&th=1&psc=1 







UVP 59,95€








						SCARABEO D
					

Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails.




uvex-group.shop
				




Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails. Wenn der komplette Federweg der Gabel ausgenutzt wird, es über Anlieger und Cliffs geht, dann ist der Zeitpunkt für eine Bike-Goggle gekommen. Mit der SCARABEO hat man dank der großen sphärischen Scheibe immer alles bestens im Blick – und muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass sie von der Nase rutscht. Denn das Brillenband ist flexibel und stark zugleich. Damit die Scheibe nicht beschlagen kann, sorgen strategisch angeordnete Belüftungsöffnungen dafür, dass ein ständiger Luftaustauch innerhalb des Brillenkörpers stattfindet und Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert wird. Die Doppelscheibe der SCARABEO ist bruchfest und garantiert 100% UV-Schutz. Für sehr hohen Tragekomfort sorgen der flexible Comfort Frame und die bequeme dreilagige Schaumauflage. Pluspunkt für Brillenträger: Die SCARABEO kann über einer normalen Sehhilfe getragen werden.


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (5. Oktober 2021)

Endura MT500 Spray shorts bei wiggle inkl Versand 68,99€, Moss


----------



## Quechua (6. Oktober 2021)

HobbyRevoluzzer schrieb:


> Endura MT500 Spray shorts bei wiggle inkl Versand 68,99€, Moss


Bei CRC mit Code Extra10 noch einmal 10% Rabatt.
62,09 € inkl. Versand


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2021)

Gutes Helm gutes Preis


----------



## boarderking (13. Oktober 2021)

boarderking schrieb:


> Gutes Helm gutes Preis


PB3#10 mit dem Gutschein noch etwas günstiger....


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (13. Oktober 2021)

Oakley-Kram bei Hibike ordentlich reduziert (wahrscheinlich für Oakley-Verhältnisse, kenn deren Zeuch nicht):






						HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de


----------



## TobiTheDuck (14. Oktober 2021)

Endura Hummvee wasserdichte Hose für 67, 64€. Größen M L XL XXL verfügbar. 
(UVP 89,95€, Preisvergl. ca. 80€).









						Endura Hummvee Wasserdichte Hose
					

WASSERDICHTER ALLROUNDER     HUMMVEE WASSERDICHTE HOSE Vielseitiger Wetterschutz zum Überziehen - die Hummvee…




					www.skixbike.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (15. Oktober 2021)

Mit Gutschein ALL10 -10% on top

Fox Defend LS Jersey für 35€ statt 60€





						Fox Defend LS Jersey Herren Bikeshirt - Shirts & Jerseys - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Das Fox Defend LS ist ein Podiumserprobtes Mountainbike-Jersey für maximale Beständigkeit. Beständigkeit, auf die du in den Bergen vertrauen kannst.  Das langärmlige Jersey Defend wagt sich selbst auf die extremen Trails mit seinen strategisch angeordnet




					www.sportokay.com
				



Fox Ranger Utility 52,6€ statt 90€





						Fox Ranger Utility Short Herren Bikeshort - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Fox Ranger Utility Short Herren Bikeshort ist mit zusätzlichen Taschen und wasserdichten Reißverschlüssen ausgestattet, damit du deine Essentials sicher verstauen kannst. Ein herausnehmbarer Liner mit Sitzpolster aus Dual-Density-Schaumstoff für verb




					www.sportokay.com
				



Fox Ranger SS Damen Jersey 26,3€ statt 45€





						Fox Ranger SS Jersey Damen Bikeshirt - Shirts & Jerseys - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Das Fox Ranger SS Jersey Damen Bikeshirt bietet die geballte Performance von Funktionsgewebe, aber mit dem Komfort deines Lieblings-T-Shirts. Das Damenjersey Ranger wurde entwickelt, um dir auf dem Trail kühlen Komfort zu bieten.  Neben dem Design aus na




					www.sportokay.com
				




POC Rennrad und einzelne MTB Teile gibts auch einiges mit -35%





						Deals online sichern | Sportokay
					

Sichere dir deinen Deal jetzt online. ✓Top-Marken ✓Günstiger Preis ✓Zuverlässige Lieferung




					www.sportokay.com
				




100% Damen Shirt 18€





						Deals online sichern | Sportokay
					

Sichere dir deinen Deal jetzt online. ✓Top-Marken ✓Günstiger Preis ✓Zuverlässige Lieferung




					www.sportokay.com
				




Paar Dainese Sachen -50%





						Deals online sichern | Sportokay
					

Sichere dir deinen Deal jetzt online. ✓Top-Marken ✓Günstiger Preis ✓Zuverlässige Lieferung




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Allseasonbiker (16. Oktober 2021)

Bei Bike-Discount sind aktuell viele Jacken der neuen Kollektionen um 20% reduziert.
bike-discount Jacken


----------



## Innsbruuucker (17. Oktober 2021)

Fox speedframe, poc kortal, tectal und diverse Protektoren im Angebot.

Z.b. speedframe 86€ mit ALL10 Rabattcode in verschiedenen Farben






						Fox Speedframe MTB Helm - % SALE - Alle
					

Der Fox Speedframe MTB Helm bietet eine Reihe an Features, die ansonsten nur bei Helmen weitaus höherer Preisklassen zu finden ist.  Dual-Density-EPS, ein helmkompatibles Visier mit 3 Positionen und das 360-Grad-Rückhaltesystem sind nur einige der prakti




					www.sportokay.com
				




Tectal





						POC Tectal MTB Helm - Mountainbike - Bikehelme - Bike - Alle
					

Der POC Tectal MTB Helm ist speziell für aggressive Trailbiken und Enduro-Rennen entwickelt worden. Er ist gut belüftet und bietet mehr Schutz als konventionelle Mountainbike Helme. Die Schalenkonstruktion ist aus einem Stück hergestellt,  was zusätzlich




					www.sportokay.com
				




Protektor z.b.





						POC Joint VDP Air Knieprotektoren - Knie & Schienbein - Protektoren - Bike - Alle
					

Die leichten POC Joint VDP Air Knieprotektoren schützen die notwendigsten Bereiche und wurden für Radfahrer, die Wert auf Flexibilität, Belüftung und Bewegungsfreiheit legen, entwickelt. Das elastische Band und Neopren- Anti-Rutsch-Einsätze sorgen für be




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achsenknecht (17. Oktober 2021)

*Fahrrad-Hosen mind. 20%* reduziert nur heute bei Bike Discount
20% auf Hosen*


----------



## philfei (28. Oktober 2021)

Sind Rucksäcke in diesem Thread richtig?

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem *MTB Protektor Rucksack* sein sollte, so gibt es gerade zwei gute bis sehr gute Angebote. Die Auswahl der Größen ist leider ein wenig eingeschränkt, aber so ist das bei Schnäppchen ja oft. Der EVOC ist schon mit der Post auf dem Weg zu mir:


*EVOC Trail Pro 16* in der Größe M/L bei Wiggle für insgesamt 118 EUR: https://www.wigglesport.de/evoc-trail-pro-16-backpack
*Vaude Moab Pro 22* in der Größe M bei Vaude im Outlet (man muss sich erst registieren) für 79 EUR: https://outlet.vaude.com/produkt/protektor-rucksack-fuer-den-radsport-2/?attribute_pa_farbe=royal


----------



## Montigomo (31. Oktober 2021)

philfei schrieb:


> Sind Rucksäcke in diesem Thread richtig?
> 
> Falls jemand auf der Suche nach einem *MTB Protektor Rucksack* sein sollte, so gibt es gerade zwei gute bis sehr gute Angebote. Die Auswahl der Größen ist leider ein wenig eingeschränkt, aber so ist das bei Schnäppchen ja oft. Der EVOC ist schon mit der Post auf dem Weg zu mir:
> 
> ...


erledigt


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. November 2021)

Leider nicht mehr alle Größen vorrätig, aber vielleicht passt es ja trotzdem jemandem. 
Die Everve tech Hose von 125 Euro auf 62,50 Euro reduziert. Habe leider selbst nur noch die Farbe navy erwischt. 









						Shop-Männer-hosen-DE
					

Die einzigartige individualisierbare Fahrradhosefür Herren. DIe Me-Hose ist die Revolution der Radsport-Hose. Mehrfach ausgezeichnet. Für den Radsport.




					www.everve.cc
				




Wollte die Hose schon länger mal testen, aber bisher war es mir zu teuer. Bei dem jetzigen Preis werde ich es mal versuchen. Newsletter-Gutschein bringt noch einmal 5% / Versand ab 150 Euro frei.


----------



## MAX01 (5. November 2021)

Hier gibt es einmal wieder die Ion K-pact für 64,99 bei Bike-DiscountHier gibt es einmal wieder die Ion K-pact für 64,99 bei Bike-Discount


----------



## tokamk (5. November 2021)

Hat einer einen tip für gute Handschuhe?


----------



## Schibbl (5. November 2021)

Answer Chakka


----------



## tokamk (5. November 2021)

auch nicht schlecht.... bestellt!


----------



## bobons (5. November 2021)

Im Sport Scheck in Karlsruhe gibt es Gore Regenhosen für 50 Euro, leider nur noch in XL und XXL:







Laut EAN sind es diese hier: https://www.ski-willy.com/Sommer/Fa...Gore-Wear-R3-WINDSTOPPER-R-Zip-Off-Pants.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (6. November 2021)

bobons schrieb:


> Im Sport Scheck in Karlsruhe gibt es Gore Regenhosen für 50 Euro, leider nur noch in XL und XXL:
> Laut EAN sind es diese hier: https://www.ski-willy.com/Sommer/Fa...Gore-Wear-R3-WINDSTOPPER-R-Zip-Off-Pants.html


nur zur info, windstopper ist nicht wasserdicht, maximal eine zeit lang abweisend.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. November 2021)

Alpina Garbanzo Helm
Made in Passau

https://www.amazon.de/ALPINA-Radhelm-Garbanzo-Black-57-61/dp/B00QUPIN1M/ 67€ manche Farben

https://uvex-group.shop/garbanzo.html 75€ alle Farben


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (9. November 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Alpina Garbanzo Helm
> Made in Passau
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/ALPINA-Radhelm-Garbanzo-Black-57-61/dp/B00QUPIN1M/ 67€ manche Farben
> ...


Obernzell ☝️nicht Passau


----------



## IRONMANq (11. November 2021)

POC Helme reduziert bei amazon, 



			https://www.amazon.de/deal/ebba843c?showVariations=true&ref=dlx_black_gd_dcl_img_50_ebba843c_dt_sl6_17


----------



## JustSupertramp (19. November 2021)

"GARMIN Fenix 6 Pro Smartwatch Metall Silikon, 125-208 mm, Schwarz Smartwatch kaufen. Armband: , , Farbe | SATURN" https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_g...4wB_e7AIbQMhIVIGu8BoCiqkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

GARMIN Fenix 6 Pro​
425 € bei Saturn (und Media Markt)


----------



## k0p3 (22. November 2021)

Bei Revolution Race hat auch wieder die Schnäppchenjagd begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (24. November 2021)

Evoc Explorer Pro 30l Fahrradrucksack - 88.80€ + Versand​








						Startseite | Online Shop Zweirad Stadler | Größtes Zweirad Center
					

Fahrrad Online Shop - Experte für Fahrrad ✓ Fahrradbekleidung ✓ Fahrradzubehör ✓ Kaufen Sie Ihr Fahrrad jetzt online - Scott, Dynamics, Bulls uvm.




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. November 2021)

*Alpina* Scarabeo MTB - Goggle 23€​


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B08F22WLG6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


statt 60€​








						SCARABEO D
					

Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails.




uvex-group.shop
				




Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails. Wenn der komplette Federweg der Gabel ausgenutzt wird, es über Anlieger und Cliffs geht, dann ist der Zeitpunkt für eine Bike-Goggle gekommen. Mit der SCARABEO hat man dank der großen sphärischen Scheibe immer alles bestens im Blick – und muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass sie von der Nase rutscht. Denn das Brillenband ist flexibel und stark zugleich. Damit die Scheibe nicht beschlagen kann, sorgen strategisch angeordnete Belüftungsöffnungen dafür, dass ein ständiger Luftaustauch innerhalb des Brillenkörpers stattfindet und Feuchtigkeit abtransportiert wird. Die Doppelscheibe der SCARABEO ist bruchfest und garantiert 100% UV-Schutz. Für sehr hohen Tragekomfort sorgen der flexible Comfort Frame und die bequeme dreilagige Schaumauflage. Pluspunkt für Brillenträger: Die SCARABEO kann über einer normalen Sehhilfe getragen werden.


----------



## Goldi03421 (26. November 2021)

Five Ten Trail Cross LT MTB Schuh - Core Black

Für rund 75 Euro in nahezu allen Größen verfügbar.


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. November 2021)

Vaude Zetar Softshell Hose lang -53%


			https://www.bike24.de/p1499200.html
		

keine Ahnung ob die was taugt, hab sie mal bestellt...


----------



## Entenbraten (26. November 2021)

@HabeDEhre ist bei mir aktuell auch im Warenkorb. Konkurriert noch mit der 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/craft-glide-softshellhose 


Suche dazu noch ne Jacke zum drüber ziehen die möglichst gut sichtbar ist. Jemand einen Vorschlag wo ich grade gut sparen kann um den Winter pendelnd zu überstehen 🦆


----------



## PraterRadler (26. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Vaude Zetar Softshell Hose lang -53%
> 
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1499200.html
> ...



Auf der Suche nach Infos zur Hose gefunden:









						Men’s ZETAR Softshell Pants Herren Softshellhose  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die Men’s ZETAR Softshellhose von VAUDE bietet mit ihrer winddichten W...




					www.rosebikes.de
				



(50,63 € - leider nur Größe S zu diesem Preis [Edit])


----------



## HabeDEhre (26. November 2021)

zu dem preis leider nur in S


----------



## plibleb (26. November 2021)

Ich habe die Hose seit letztem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auf dem Rad bei kalten Temperaturen top und auch im Wald oder letztes Jahr im Schnee zum Rodeln mit der Kleinen bestens - warm, atmungsaktiv. Raschelt manchmal je nach Position, aber ist halt der Stoff.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (26. November 2021)

plibleb schrieb:


> Ich habe die Hose seit letztem Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auf dem Rad bei kalten Temperaturen top und auch im Wald oder letztes Jahr im Schnee zum Rodeln mit der Kleinen bestens - warm, atmungsaktiv. Raschelt manchmal je nach Position, aber ist halt der Stoff.



ich habe die letztes Jahr auch für ca. 50€ gekauft. Leider habe ich zur falschen Größe gegriffen. Ansonsten ist die aber wirklich top und auch für 80€ würde ich noch eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## BigJohn (26. November 2021)

PraterRadler schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach Infos zur Hose gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich. Ist auf jeden Fall schön warm und zum Glück lang genug (ich brauche meistens alle Xe, die zur Verfügung stehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (26. November 2021)

Fox Speedfram Pro in verschiedenen Farben und Größen ab 104,93€+Versand








						Speedframe Pro - MIPS MTB Helm - Blau/Schwarz
					

Der Speedframe Pro hat im Fahrradhelm-Rating-Programm von Virginia Tech die höchste Bewertung erzielt. Dieser mit dem Feedback der Fox Mountainbike-Profis entwickelte, hochwertige Mountainbike-Jethelm bündelt marktführende...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



Speedframe MIPS ab 79,90€








						SPEEDFRAME MIPS MTB-Helm - Green/Black
					

BEWÄHRTES AUFPRALLSCHUTZSYSTEM MIPS™ FÜR HÖCHSTE JETHELM-PERFORMANCE. Der Speedframe MIPS bietet eine Reihe an Premium-Features, die ansonsten nur bei Helmen weitaus höherer Preisklassen zu finden sind. Der MIPS™-Liner, das...




					www.bike-mailorder.de
				



Proframe TUK 174,90€








						PROFRAME TUK Helm - Slate Blue
					

DER LEICHTESTE UND ATMUNGSAKTIVSTE INTEGRALHELM, DEN WIR BISLANG ENTWICKELT HABEN. Der Fox Proframe, der Original-Integralhelm für den Trail, ist nach wie vor unser marktführendes Modell. Das Design, das den Ansprüchen von...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Roman_SK (27. November 2021)

Five Ten Freeride Pro bei BC für 75€ und die Freeride für 56€. Rabatt gibts mit dem Code 7FC5LW6D an der Kasse, gilt vermutlich auch für andere 5/10 Artikel









						Five Ten Freerider Pro MTB Schuhe
					

Die Freerider Pro MTB Schuhe von Five Ten für hervorragenden Grip und extra Schutz Der Five Ten Freerider Pro Schuh eignet sich fürs Mountainbiken mit Plattformpedalen und bietet Dir gute Dämpfung. Die mit Urethan verstärkte Zehenbox schützt Deine Ze




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## HabeDEhre (30. November 2021)

Zwar immer noch teuer, aber immerhin 40% reduziert.
Norrona fjora flex1 Shorts für 95,99 € in verschiedenen Farben.


			https://www.bike24.de/suche?searchTerm=Norrona+fjora+flex1+Herren+Shorts
		


Sollen wohl für schlanke Langbeiner das richtige sein. Hab mal 2 bestellt, da ich von meinen anderen Norrona Klamotten begeistert bin.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Sollen wohl für schlanke Langbeiner das richtige sein. Hab mal 2 bestellt, da ich von meinen anderen Norrona Klamotten begeistert bin.


egal, ob lang oder kurz, machste definitiv nix falsch mit, norrona halt.
bin echt froh, dass ich beide seinerzeit bei einem ausverkauf für ich glaub jeweils irgendwas mit 6x€ gekauft habe.
der verarbeitete stoff, als auch die grundsätzliche quailtät, spricht absolut für sich, wie bei klattermusen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (30. November 2021)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> egal, ob lang oder kurz, machste definitiv nix falsch mit, norrona halt.
> bin echt froh, dass ich beide seinerzeit bei einem ausverkauf für ich glaub jeweils irgendwas mit 6x€ gekauft habe.
> der verarbeitete stoff, als auch die grundsätzliche quailtät, spricht absolut für sich, wie bei klattermusen.


Jop, norrona is schon top. Hab die Convertible Alpha60 Jacke (die es wohl nichtmehr gibt) und bin mega zufrieden.
Hoffe die flex1 Hosen passen in L. Trage normalerweise Jeans in 32" Weite und 36" Länge.


----------



## platt_ziege (30. November 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Hoffe die flex1 Hosen passen in L. Trage normalerweise Jeans in 32" Weite und 36" Länge.


ich trag normalerweise 34/36 und l passt bei mir in lang und kurz optimal.
trag die beiden marken ansonsten aber eigentlich nur für outdoor, also keine radbekleidung.


----------



## HabeDEhre (3. Dezember 2021)

VAUDE Men's All Year Moab Zip-Off Jacket für 130,94 mit Code 14108​








						VAUDE Hybridjacke »MINAKI III« online kaufen | OTTO
					

VAUDE Hybridjacke »MINAKI III« ab 136,99€. Hybridjacke von Vaude für Damen, Windabweisend, wasserabweisend und atmungsaktiv bei OTTO




					www.otto.de


----------



## Muehi (7. Dezember 2021)

Bei everve gibt es bis zum 13.12.2021 15% Rabatt auf alles (außer me-Hosen), Code: nikolaus_15_2021
Die me-Hosen sind im Shop direkt auf 140€ reduziert.









						Landingpage
					

Everve ist eine deutsche Radsport-Manufaktur für die perfekte Schnittstelle zum Rad: perfektes Sitzen durch individuelle Rad-Hosen und Fahrrad-Sättel.




					www.everve.cc


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Dezember 2021)

Das wäre auch noch mit dem 5% Newsletter kombinierbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sopor (11. Dezember 2021)

craft-sports.de
20% auf alles außer sale bis 12.12.2021: WINTER21


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Dezember 2021)

Zimtstern lange MTB Hose 30%





						Zimtstern Shelterz Hose lang Herren online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Die Ganzjahres Hose Für all diejenigen, die das ganze Jahr hindurch die Trails shreddern wollen, ist die Shelterz Pant genau die richtige. Sie schützt und flext, und läßt sich damit auch sehr angenehm pedalieren.




					www.hibike.de
				







			https://m.zalando.de/zimtstern-shelterz-pant-outdoor-hose-pirate-black-zs442e00n-q11.html
		




Uvex P1us (für die kalte Ohren Fraktion) 35€ statt 99€





						UVEX P1Us 2.0 Helm | campz.de
					

UVEX P1Us 2.0 Helm - günstig kaufen beim Outdoor Profi CAMPZ! | Aktuelle Angebote✔ Produktnews✔ Bewertungen✔ » 30 Tage Rückgaberecht




					www.campz.de


----------



## Masberg (3. Januar 2022)

Vaude insgesamt und geniale Winterschuhe im speziellen 





						VAUDE AM Moab Mid STX Fahrradschuhe günstig kaufen
					

Wasserdichter Flatpedal Bikeschuh; Hydrophobes, geöltes Nubuk Leder - Zertifiziert von Terracare®; Umweltfreundlich hergestellt; 100% recycled Sympatex® Membran; Futter aus 100% recyceltem Polyester; Hydrophobes Canvas; Herausnehmbare, anatomisch geformte Einlegesohle; Griffige VAUDE AM Flat Sohle;




					www.hibike.de


----------



## davvah (3. Januar 2022)

Masberg schrieb:


> Vaude insgesamt und geniale Winterschuhe im speziellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Amazon schon länger für gut 130€, inzwischen sogar nur noch 125 und damit in den meisten Größen günstiger als Hibike:
https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Unisex-Erwachsene-Mountainbike-Schwarz-Phantom/dp/B07J6YNJ23


----------



## odolmann (5. Januar 2022)

davvah schrieb:


> Bei Amazon schon länger für gut 130€, inzwischen sogar nur noch 125 und damit in den meisten Größen günstiger als Hibike:
> https://www.amazon.de/Vaude-Unisex-Erwachsene-Mountainbike-Schwarz-Phantom/dp/B07J6YNJ23


Auch bike24 hat den Schuh nun für 124,99€ von Größe 36 bis 48 im Angebot:
Vaude AM Moab Mid STX


----------



## Deleted 283425 (6. Januar 2022)

50% auf Gore, zB.:









						GORE WEAR C5 GWS Trail - Radhose lang - Herren | Sportler.com
					

GORE WEAR C5 GWS Trail - Radhose lang - Herren . Gratis Rückversand. 100 Tage Rückgaberecht. Schnelle Lieferung. Jetzt bei Sportler kaufen!




					www.sportler.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JRo (7. Januar 2022)

Bei Brügelmann ist noch bis morgen Sale.
Zum Beispiel diesen Overal für einen guten Preis:





						VAUDE Moab Regenanzug Herren günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

VAUDE Moab Regenanzug Herren ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## CrossX (7. Januar 2022)

JRo schrieb:


> Bei Brügelmann ist noch bis morgen Sale.
> Zum Beispiel diesen Overal für einen guten Preis:
> 
> 
> ...


Die anderen Sachen habe ich mir nicht genau angesehen, aber der Overall ist schon seit Wochen zu dem Preis zu haben. 
Mitte November gab's den schon für 85 Euro.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Januar 2022)

POC Bastion Wasserdichte Shorts 15000 93,99€
https://www.bike24.de/p1494689.html (nur noch XL lieferbar)
(M hätte ich zum Selbstkostenpreis übrig, sonst geht sie zurück -> PN)

7Mesh Revo wasserdichte Shorts GoreTex 28000 gerade ab 150€








						Revo Short
					

The Revo is the ultimate wet weather mountain biking short. Fully waterproof, shaped for the trail and built to accept knee pads.




					7mesh.com
				



blau war günstiger, ist aber schon ausverkauft


----------



## Alex1206 (14. Januar 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> POC Bastion Wasserdichte Shorts 15000 93,99€
> https://www.bike24.de/p1494689.html (nur noch XL lieferbar)
> (M hätte ich zum Selbstkostenpreis übrig, sonst geht sie zurück -> PN)
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Info. Habe ich eben direkt mal bestellt (jetzt nur noch 1x am Lager) und schaue ob mir die auch passt.


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2022)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Danke für diese Info. Habe ich eben direkt mal bestellt (jetzt nur noch 1x am Lager) und schaue ob mir die auch passt.


Falls die Dir nicht passt, meld dich mal via PN. Vielleicht passt sie ja mir.


----------



## Alex1206 (21. Januar 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Falls die Dir nicht passt, meld dich mal via PN. Vielleicht passt sie ja mir.


Muss ich dich enttäuschen. Die passt prima


----------



## Remux (27. Januar 2022)

Von Mydealz geklaut:

Nukeproof Blackline Trail Hose mit langen Beinen für ~58€ inkl. Versand über den Code SALE10









						Blackline Trail Pants
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Nukeproof Blackline Trail Hose - Hosen bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 50%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de
				




Test: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/mtb-hosen-vergleichstest-2021-nukeproof-blackline-trail-pants/


----------



## Guerill0 (27. Januar 2022)

Sportlich geschnittene Windjacke von Square für 9,99








						Performance - Windjacke
					

Produktdetails - SQUARE Wind Jacke Performance    Winddicht  Wasserabweisend  Leichtes Material  Raglanschnitt  Zwei Reißverschlusstaschen vorne  Ventilationseinsatz hinten  kräftige Farbe für erhöhte Sichtbarkeit




					www.bike-discount.de
				



(Leider nur noch XS und S)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Januar 2022)

Specialized Dissident Comp DH Helm

https://www.bike-sport.de/product/specialized-helm-dissident-comp-orange-blau-l.17689.html 60€ L

https://www.radsport-wagner.at/produkt/specialized-dissident-comp-red/ 95€ XL


Specialized Dissident Carbon DH Helm
https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrae...e/specialized-s-works-dissident-2019/a-13472/ 299€ statt 399-5xx€


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (28. Januar 2022)

MTB-Regenjacke in allen Größen bis auf XXL für 99€.









						Alpinestars MTB-Jacke Tahoe WP Schwarz/Rot/Dark Shadow | Maciag Offroad
					

Alpinestars MTB Jacken Tahoe WP online bestellen ✓ JETZT 50% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Januar 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> MTB-Regenjacke in allen Größen bis auf XXL für 99€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andere Farbe und nur S und M verfügbar aber knapp 20€ weniger.



			https://www.bike24.de/p1470802.html


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Februar 2022)

Leichter OpenMould-Fullface 109€








						Full Face Helm Drängen Lunar White um     129,99 € statt     239,00 €
					

Finden Sie eine riesen Auswahl an Produkten auf www.alltricks.de




					www.alltricks.de
				




schönere Designs/andere Farben/ggf. andere Innenaustattung:
130€








						Roca - Fullface Helm
					

Leichter, gut belüfteter Enduro Fullface Helm: der ROCA von Alpina    Vier Helmgrößen mit jeweils einem mitgelieferten Pad Set stellen sicher, dass der ROCA jedem Rider passt. Und der Fidlock Kinnverschluss sorgt...




					www.bike-discount.de
				












						Alpina ROCA black matt
					

Alpina ROCA black matt | Fullface HelmDer ROCA ist unser Fullface-Helm für ruppige Enduro-Trails. Mit leichter Inmold-Bauweise, feststehendem Schild und robustem Kinnbügel bietet er viel Komfort und Sicherheit.Auf Wurzel- oder Felsen versetzten Trails geh




					www.liquid-life.de
				




oder mit extra langem Visier und nochmal anderer Innenaustattung 150€





						O'Neal Transition Solid Fullface Fahrradhelm online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Schütze deinen Kopf




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Drahtacus (2. Februar 2022)

Günstige Fullface Helme


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Februar 2022)

C5 GORE WINDSTOPPER Trail Pants​
In Gr. S und L für 102€. Gibts auch bei Gore direkt, ggfs. auch noch in M.






						GORE Wear Winddichte Lange Herren Fahrrad-Hose, C5 GORE WINDSTOPPER Trail Pants, L, Schwarz, 100375 : Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

GORE Wear Winddichte Lange Herren Fahrrad-Hose, C5 GORE WINDSTOPPER Trail Pants, L, Schwarz, 100375 : Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de
				




Bei der Passform muss man ggfs. aufpassen, bei Gore wurde irgendwann vor 1-2 Jahren mal alles eine Nummer kleiner


----------



## NewK (7. Februar 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> C5 GORE WINDSTOPPER Trail Pants​
> In Gr. S und L für 102€. Gibts auch bei Gore direkt, ggfs. auch noch in M.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Bike-Discount nochmal günstiger, auch die Größe M.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Februar 2022)

Fox Ranger 3l Water









						RANGER 3L Regenhose - Slate Blue
					

MTB bei nassem Wetter muss nicht heißen, dass du wie ein begossener Pudel endest. Die Hose Ranger 3L Water bietet erstklassige Wasserbeständigkeit mit einer robusten, wasserabweisenden DWR-Beschichtung, die Feuchtigkeit, Schmutz und...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## emse33 (9. Februar 2022)

Sram X01 Eagle Schaltwerk Type 3.0 1x12 52 Zähne für 199€​Sram X01 Eagle Trigger | 1x12 für 79€​SRAM XX1 Eagle 12-fach Fahrradkette | schwarz für 65€​SRAM X01 XG-1295 12-fach Kassette | 10-50 Zähne OEM für 289€​


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Februar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Fox Ranger 3l Water
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/201648108_-head-ranger-3l-water-pants-fox-tools.html
		

Ganz normaler Preis, gibts woanders auch billiger.


----------



## dinopfugs (9. Februar 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Fox Ranger 3l Water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier gibts aber noch mit Corporate Benefits 10% drauf - dann schon brauchbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Hier gibts aber noch mit Corporate Benefits 10% drauf - dann schon brauchbar


Wo bekommt man die her?


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (9. Februar 2022)

pAn1c schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die her?



Dein AG muss sich z.B hier gegen eine Jahresgebühr registrieren:






						corporate benefits - Mitarbeiterangebote vom Marktführer
					

Attraktive Rabatte auf hochwertige Angebote - ohne Kosten oder Verpflichtungen. Profitieren Sie von 18 Jahren Erfahrung des europäischen Marktführers.




					www.corporate-benefits.de


----------



## pAn1c (9. Februar 2022)

Anders klar, danke.


----------



## Iron-Mike (11. Februar 2022)

Dirtlej Dirtsuit Pro Edition in XXL für 126,99 Euro. +Versandkostenfrei






						Dirtlej DirtSuit Pro Edition Regenanzug Herren S dark blue online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Dirtlej DirtSuit Pro-Variante für Herren The dirtier the better Spaßfaktor Dreck ein ständiger Begleiter der Leidenschaft als Mountainbiker. Die DirtSuit Pro Edition ist die Weiterentwicklung der DirtSuit Classic Edition. Durch seine verbesserte Membran und zusätzlichen Lufteinlässe an den...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Brewmaster (13. Februar 2022)

P-Henry Lee Langarm Trikot Herren für 27 Euro mit Gutschein sonst 30.​
https://www.fahrrad.de/protective-p-henry-lee-langarm-trikot-herren-M1006317.html?vgid=G1476651

Heute ausprobiert und muss sagen sehr angenehm warm und etwas winddicht und schnell trocknent. Für den Preis ein Schnapper.

Gutschein: CB-GRKZT959C9WW


----------



## Ampelhasser (14. Februar 2022)

Bei Stadler gibt es Rabatte statt Rosen zum Valentinstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (16. Februar 2022)

Fox Speedframe MIPS rot in Größe M für 59,95€ + Versand

Steht leider nicht da wie viele verfügbar sind.






						Fox Speedframe MIPS Fahrradhelm M chili online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Bewährtes Aufprallschutzsystem MIPS für höchste Jethelm-Performance Der Speedframe MIPS bietet eine Reihe an Premium-Features, die ansonsten nur bei Helmen weitaus höherer Preisklassen zu finden sind. Der MIPS™-Liner, das brillenkompatible Visier mit 3 Positionen und das 360-Grad-Rückhaltesystem...




					www.hibike.de


----------



## bobons (18. Februar 2022)

MIPS-Helm für 35 Euro: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Helm-p79203/?v=117303-black-black-reflective

Finde ich sehr gut belüftet, und für mich passend. Als Beispiel: Mit passt kein einziger Helm von Scott, Uvex oder Alpina, dafür Cratoni und eben Speci perfekt. Vielleicht hilft die Info jemandem.


----------



## DeluXer (21. Februar 2022)

Bei Icebreaker gibts grad ein Sale auf Männerbekleidung.
Mit Newslettergutschein gibts nochmal -10%






						Nachhaltige Kleidung aus Merinowolle | icebreaker®
					






					www.icebreaker.com


----------



## seto2 (21. Februar 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Bei Icebreaker gibts grad ein Sale auf Männerbekleidung.
> Mit Newslettergutschein gibts nochmal -10%
> 
> 
> ...


Da würde ich gerne anschließen. Hier ein Schnäppchen: Merino Baselayer





						NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG | TOUR
					

TOUR | NEWS - RENNRÄDER - PROFI-RADSPORT - EVENTS - KAUFBERATUNG




					forum.tour-magazin.de


----------



## decay (22. Februar 2022)

bobons schrieb:


> MIPS-Helm für 35 Euro: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...-Helm-p79203/?v=117303-black-black-reflective
> 
> Finde ich sehr gut belüftet, und für mich passend. Als Beispiel: Mit passt kein einziger Helm von Scott, Uvex oder Alpina, dafür Cratoni und eben Speci perfekt. Vielleicht hilft die Info jemandem.


Gutes Ding, passt perfekt, danke


----------



## Flo7 (26. Februar 2022)

Giro Source  in blau um 71€








						Source MTB Cycling Helmet (MIPS)
					

Bestellen Sie Ihr Giro Source MTB Fahrradhelm (MIPS) - Helme bei Wiggle Deutschland. SPAREN SIE 53%. Kostenlose Lieferung möglich.




					www.wigglesport.de


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. Februar 2022)

Vaude Moab Regenanzug Herren schwarz/blau in Größe S, M und L für 84,99 €








						VAUDE Moab Regenanzug Herren schwarz/blau günstig kaufen | Brügelmann
					

VAUDE Moab Regenanzug Herren schwarz/blau ✔ günstig im Brügelmann Fahrrad Shop ➤ 0% Finanzierung ab 99€ ✚ 30 Tage Gratis Rücksendung ✔ » Radsportkompetenz mit über 85 Jahren Erfahrung!




					www.bruegelmann.de


----------



## boblike (28. Februar 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Vaude Moab Regenanzug Herren schwarz/blau in Größe S, M und L für 84,99 €
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich sehr empfehlen, habe den seit 3 Jahren und er ist selten unter 90€ zu bekommen.

Die kurzen Arme und Beine sind selbst im Winter nicht störend, da der Matschbeschuss mehr zentral den Körper betrifft. Daher reicht diese Anzug in den meisten Fälle vollkommen aus. Trage ihn dann über Softshell Kleidung und so bleibt man angenehm warm und zu 95% trocken. 

Habe ihn auch schon beim Alpencross dabei gehabt und war sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung, dass die Unterarme leicht nass waren hab ich fast nicht gemerkt, da man ja auch unter der Belastung sehr warm wird.

Aber was ich sehr gut finde, dass man dadurch viel weniger schwitzt.
Also meiner Meinung nach ein super Produkt für den sportlichen Einsatz.

Zum Pendeln hab ich mir jetzt auch einen Ganzkörpermatschanzug gekauft, aber da will ich halt auch 100% trocken im Büro ankommen.


----------



## xrated (3. März 2022)

Bei Lidl gibts gerade wasserabweisende Outdoor Hosen








						crivit Herren Outdoor Hose, wasserabweisend | LIDL
					

crivit Herren Outdoor Hose, wasserabweisend im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen ✓ 90 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand  ✓ Jetzt bestellen!




					www.lidl.de
				



relativ sportlich geschnitten in 48.
Wasser perlt ab (fragt sich wie lange)
ziemlich dünner Stoff, Temperaturbereich? Verwendung am Bike?


----------



## DeluXer (3. März 2022)

MTB-Helm online kaufen | bike-components
					

MTB-Helme für Deinen nächsten Mountainbike Ride bequem bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Fullface ✓ Halbschale ✓ Top Marken ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Fox MIPS Helm für 49€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (6. März 2022)

Dirtlej Trailscout half&half für 95€:









						Dirtlej MTB-Hose Trailscout Half & Half Long Schwarz/Gelb | Maciag Offroad
					

Dirtlej Regenhose Trailscout Half & Half Long online bestellen ✓ JETZT 50% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (17. März 2022)

Doch nicht, wohl n Mausrutscher bei hibike.


----------



## bashhard (17. März 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Falls wer mit großen Haxen (46 2/3) 200€-Kestrels für nen Zwanni haben möchte (TLD-"Sonderedition"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war wohl ein Fehler, ist wieder 100 Euro teurer


----------



## Remux (17. März 2022)

@Flo7 hatte schon 15 Paar bestellt


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. März 2022)

bashhard schrieb:


> war wohl ein Fehler, ist wieder 100 Euro teurer



hmm ich habs bestellt... dann warte ich mal auf das Storno 



> @Flo7 hatte schon 15 Paar bestellt



Also ich wars nicht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (18. März 2022)

Status versendet


----------



## youdontknow (30. März 2022)

Guter Preis für die Freerider Pro


----------



## adsiebenaz (30. März 2022)

youdontknow schrieb:


> Guter Preis für die Freerider Pro



erfahrungen mit den stoff freeridern?


----------



## Sopor (30. März 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> erfahrungen mit den stoff freeridern?


Funktionieren...was meinst du genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (30. März 2022)

Atmungsaktivität, Hitzestau, Nässetauglichkeit, Haltbarkeit des Stoffs, sowas denke ich. Das sind jedenfalls die Dinge, die mich interessieren würden. Hat sich evtl. sogar etwas an der Passform geändert?

Die Sohle wird sich wohl nicht von den anderen Freerider Pros unterscheiden.


----------



## Poldi78 (30. März 2022)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Atmungsaktivität, Hitzestau, Nässetauglichkeit, Haltbarkeit des Stoffs, sowas denke ich. Das sind jedenfalls die Dinge, die mich interessieren würden. Hat sich evtl. sogar etwas an der Passform geändert?
> 
> Die Sohle wird sich wohl nicht von den anderen Freerider Pros unterscheiden.


Die Passform/Größe hat sich ja erstmal durch den Aufkauf durch Adidas grundlegend geändert. Ich benötige seitdem 1 Nummer bzw. 2/3 größer.


----------



## Sopor (30. März 2022)

Ich habe jetzt die Freerider Pro Primeblue und die normalen Freerider Pro. Beide passen mir gut in 49 1/3. Habe eher einen schlanken Fuß.
Die Primeblue haben jetzt ca 800km weg, die anderen 0 km.
Einen Vergleich zu älteren Modellen habe ich nicht.
Die Primeblue haben sogar sehr gut einen Ausflug bei schlechtem Wetter Ende Dezember überstanden...
Nein, das ist keine Farbverlaufshose.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. März 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Die Passform/Größe hat sich ja erstmal durch den Aufkauf durch Adidas grundlegend geändert. Ich benötige seitdem 1 Nummer bzw. 2/3 größer.


Dass sich die Passform zum "alten" Freerider unterscheidet, war ja schon bei den Freerider Pro ohne Stoff so. Interessant wäre es halt zu wissen, ob es einen Unterschied zwischen der "Plastik"-Version und der "Textil"-Version gibt.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (30. März 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> erfahrungen mit den stoff freeridern?


Naja, irgendwann kommt Wasser rein, also früher als bei den "geschlossenen". Sind schon etwas luftiger, aber nicht wahnsinnig viel...so zumindest mein Eindruck.


Sopor schrieb:


> Nein, das ist keine Farbverlaufshose


Nein, das sind Farbverlaufsleggings.


----------



## Jones_D (30. März 2022)

Ich hab bei meinen Freerider Pro Primeblue die selbe Größe, wie beim Vorgängermodell das ich vor 2Jahren gekauft habe.

Edit: Link zum Vorgängermodell hinzugefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitchshifter (3. April 2022)

VAUDE AM Moab Mid STX MTB Schuhe​bei bike-components um 109 Euro


----------



## Krischmi (3. April 2022)

35% auf Gore Wear bei deporvillage:



			https://www.deporvillage.de/jacken-radfahren:gore_wear:herren
		


Achtung, Retoure aus Deutschland sehr teuer.


----------



## HannesMpunkt (6. April 2022)

GORE Wear C5 GORE-TEX SHAKEDRY 1985 Jacke​für 179 Euro bei bike-components


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (12. April 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> 60% !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muehi (14. April 2022)

Bei everve gibts mal wieder ein Angebot:

die me Hosen für Männer für 150€ (statt 190€): https://www.everve.cc/shop-maenner-hosen-de/
die tech Hosen für Frauen für 90€ (statt 110€): https://www.everve.cc/shop-frauen-hosen-de/

Direkt im Shop reduziert, kein Code notwendig.


----------



## SuperSpeed (24. April 2022)

WEEKEND DEAL -20% auf Gore bei eXXpozed
(& wohl auch auf andere Marken, hab selber aber nur Gore bestellt,...)

zusätzlich noch -5% für Newsletter


----------



## nosaint77 (25. April 2022)

15% auf das ganze Sortiment bei Gigasport: 






						Sport | Top Marken | Gigasport Online Shop
					

Running, Bike, Outdoor, Fitness, Ski Alpin im Winter oder doch lieber Baden im Sommer - entdecken Sie die Welt des Sports bei Gigasport.




					www.gigasport.de
				




Z.B. Nørrona Falketind Aero60 Jacke günstiger als anderswo.


----------



## decay (30. April 2022)

10% auf die 7mesh Thunder Pant (gigantische Regenhose, bin ich den Winter über lange gefahren und hat sich komplett gelohnt) und wohl auch andere Maiangebote im Shop:









						Herren Thunder MTB Hose lang
					

<p>Die 7mesh Thunder MTB Hose ist perfekt für regnerische Tage auf dem Bike oder falls dich unterwegs mal ein Unwetter erwischt.</p><p>Dank der Kombination von GoreTex® most breathable Pro 3L an Hüfte und Unterschenkeln und GoreTex® most rugged Pro 3L an Gesäß und Oberschenkeln bietet die Hose...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## gakul (2. Mai 2022)

TSG Protektorenhemd xs und m zum Schnäppchenpreis (-55%) https://www.maciag-offroad.de/tsg-p...QhtbsG6Tm8ulG3zxx29piEzKKLcfie2fWGeWCT2_A-SHg


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. Mai 2022)

Mit START15 gibts 15% auf alles die gesamten Kategorien von Bike Bekleidung, Schuhe, Rucksäcke, Helme, Brillen & Protektoren bei sportokay.

Gibt einiges von Bontrager stark reduziert z.B.





						Bontrager Velocis Stormshell Rennrad Gravel Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Bontrager Velocis Stormshell Bikejacke sorgt dafür, dass der Regen, von der der wasserabweisenden Hülle einfach abprallt, und dank verlängertem Rückenteil ist ein nasses Hinterteil Geschichte.  - Wasserdichtes Stormshell-Material mit 37.5-Aktivparti




					www.sportokay.com
				








						Bontrager Avert Mountainbike Damen Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Avert Stormshell Women's Jacke im ultraleichten Design lässt sich leicht in ihrer eigenen Tasche verstauen, wenn der Regen auf deinem nächsten Offroad-Abenteuer doch noch nachlassen sollte. Sei stets auf Regenwetter vorbereitet und schütze dich angem




					www.sportokay.com
				








						Bontrager Avert Mountainbike Herren Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Auf Ausfahrten bei Regen schützt die Avert Stormshell Jacke Kopf und Rumpf zuverlässig vor Nässe.  Für Fahrspaß auch bei schlechtem Wetter. Die perfekte Jacke für alle Radfahrer, vom Pendler bis zum Mountainbiker.  Dank ihres unglaublich leichtgewichti




					www.sportokay.com
				




Oder paar Sachen von Endura mit -35% und 15% oben drauf:





						SportOkay.com
					

Entdecken, shoppen und einkaufen bei SportOkay.com: Günstige Preise für Sportartikel, Outdoor, Bergsport, Klettern, Laufen, Running, Bike, Ski, Tourenski, Langlaufen, Fashion, Fitness, Uhren Actions Cams; mehr auf SportOkay.com




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2022)

Bei sportbuck.com -35% auf Adidas Eyewear und Evil Eye Brillen: 

Code 35Brillen im Warenkorb einlösen. 

😎


----------



## Montigomo (14. Mai 2022)

....


----------



## freetourer (14. Mai 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldigt mich für offtopic aber kann vielleicht jemand was zu der Jacke ( *Bontrager Avert Mountainbike Herren Bikejack) *sagen?
> Leider habe ich keine Meinungen im Internet gefunden...



Dass derjenige, der immer direkt bei anderen Wut-Smileys verteilt wenn sie im Schnäppchenjäger-Thread einen Post absetzen der kein Schnäppchen enthält, dann mal selbst so einen Post absetzt, entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Komik.

Google kennst Du aber?


----------



## Flo7 (17. Mai 2022)

Bell Super AIR MIPS S oder M um 91€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1356678.html
		


andere Farbe in L um 91€


			https://www.bike24.de/p1356676.html
		


Giro Montaro MIPS um 90€


			https://www.bike24.de/suche?searchTerm=giro+montaro
		


Giro Source MIPS um 68€


			https://www.bike24.de/suche?searchTerm=giro+source


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2022)

dann doch gleich mal denn noch dazu Bell DH
Bell Full-9 Fusion Mips Helm 97,- €​


			https://www.bike24.de/p1300555.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Mai 2022)

Alpina Carapax 2.0 in schwarz-matt für 54,99€ bei Amazon, beide Größen aktuell lagernd.


----------



## nicolutz (31. Mai 2022)

FOX Mystery Box für 149€

Enthält einen Helm, ein Jersey, eine Short, Handschuhe und eine Flasche

Dürfte wahrscheinlich der Mainframe (ca.60€), das Ranger Jersey und die Ranger Short sein (ca. 35€ und ca. 50€) plus die Handschuhe und Flasche.
Kein mega Schnäppchen, aber wer eh alles haben will bekommt einen guten Preis


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Mai 2022)

nicolutz schrieb:


> FOX Mystery Box für 149€
> 
> Enthält einen Helm, ein Jersey, eine Short, Handschuhe und eine Flasche
> 
> ...


Für Newsletter-Anmeldung gibt es noch 10% Rabatt für die Erstbestellung.


----------



## Ozii (1. Juni 2022)

Schienbeinschoner, das nicht aufträgt und schützt vor Pedal bites 
Liegen angenehm an und kosten nur 25€
Kein Wadenschutz 









						Jako Prestige Combi Schienbeinschoner Grau F40 |
					

Tolle Schienbeinschoner Modelle zu top Preisen bei uns im Vereinsexpress Shop erhältlich




					www.vereinsexpress.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (13. Juni 2022)

Bei ryzon.net bekommt man mit dem Gutscheincode RZSOCKS ein paar Socken und zahlt jediglich den Porto in Höhe von 5€


----------



## Speigei (13. Juni 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Bei ryzon.net bekommt man mit dem Gutscheincode RZSOCKS ein paar Socken und zahlt jediglich den Porto in Höhe von 5€


Gilt der code vielleicht nur für eine bestimmte Socke? Anfangs wird der Betrag zwar abgezogen, aber dann im nächsten Schritt kommt immer die Meldung "Der Rabattcode RZSOCKS ist derzeit für dich nicht verfügbar"...


----------



## Bioantrieb (14. Juni 2022)

Speigei schrieb:


> Gilt der code vielleicht nur für eine bestimmte Socke? Anfangs wird der Betrag zwar abgezogen, aber dann im nächsten Schritt kommt immer die Meldung "Der Rabattcode RZSOCKS ist derzeit für dich nicht verfügbar"...


Bei mir leider auch so.


----------



## Rad-ab (21. Juni 2022)

Dirtsuit: Endura MT500 Waterproof Onesie II
Bei bike Components in Größe M für 273,99€








						Endura MT500 Waterproof Onesie II
					

Der Endura MT500 Waterproof Onesie II – für vollen MTB-Spaß bei Matschwetter Der wasserdichte Endura Onesie II aus der MT500-Serie ist ein Einteiler mit Kapuze, mit dem Dir die schlammigsten Trails bei Dauerregen nichts anhaben können. Das ExoShell40




					www.bike-components.de
				



Gestern sogar noch mit 10% Gutschein schnappen, können ...nach Bestellung aber nicht mehr lieferbar, sonst hätte ich es hier eingestellt.
Jetzt plötzlich doch wieder lagernd...ein Schelm wer....  

Bei Fahrrad.de Gibt es die anderen Größen für ~300€





						Endura MT500 II Wasserdichter Onesie Herren online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Endura MT500 II Wasserdichter Onesie Herren +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				



Falls man Zugriff auf einen 10% Gutschein hat, wird es auch für M interessant
(Hinweis: Afaik ist in Corporate Benefit 10% fahrrad.de Gutschein verfügbar, wer da wen kennt/Zugriff hat)


----------



## Brewmaster (22. Juni 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> (Hinweis: Afaik ist in Corporate Benefit 10% fahrrad.de Gutschein verfügbar, wer da wen kennt/Zugriff hat)


Nein, nur noch BMO


----------



## youdontknow (22. Juni 2022)

Brewmaster schrieb:


> Nein, nur noch BMO


Nein, ist nicht einheitlich und hängt vom Arbeitgeber ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffpro (22. Juni 2022)

Email von www.Platzangst.com
Falls jemand was in die Richtung sucht.

Bis zum 03.07.2022 kannst du 25% Rabatt* auf unsere *CF-SERIE* erhalten.

Schon länger haben wir die CF (Crossflex) Hosen und Shorts in unserem Sortiment und mit der CF LOTUS und der CF HYBRID haben wir die Serie nochmal um zwei Highlights erweitert!

CF steht für Crossflex und der Name ist Programm. Die Hosen der CF Serie sind die wahrscheinlich komfortabelsten MTB Hosen auf dem Markt!

Überzeug auch du dich von dem einzigartigen Tragekomfort der CF TIGHT PANTS II, der CF HYBRID, den CF TIGHT SHORTS und der wasserdichten Variante der CF LOTUS! 

Einfach den Gutscheincode:
*CF-25-off-2022*
im Warenkorb eingeben und 25% sparen!

*Dieses Angebot ist nicht mit anderen Aktionen oder Gutscheinen kombinierbar.

Die PROPAIN CF TEAM EDITION ist von dieser Aktion ausgeschlossen!

Ab € 50,- Warenkorbwert. Nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Die Aktion endet am 03. Juli 2022


----------



## seven21 (22. Juni 2022)

steffpro schrieb:


> Email von www.Platzangst.com
> Falls jemand was in die Richtung sucht.
> 
> Bis zum 03.07.2022 kannst du 25% Rabatt* auf unsere *CF-SERIE* erhalten.
> ...


Mit Newsletter-Anmeldung sogar nochmal 10% mehr. Die Codes sind kombinierbar.


----------



## Sebastian9876 (22. Juni 2022)

Rad-ab schrieb:


> Dirtsuit: Endura MT500 Waterproof Onesie II
> Bei bike Components in Größe M für 273,99€
> 
> 
> ...


Komoot Premium Abo hat glaube ich 10%…


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2022)

Gore C5 Windstopper Pants in M-L für 85€  / 50% Rabatt



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B077Y45P2P?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Ropo123 (26. Juni 2022)

POC VPD System Torso 
Oberkörperprotektor mit Rücken und Brustschutz 
für 167,97€, bei Newsletteranmeldung nochmal -5€. Shoop.de 4% ebenfalls möglich.
Hätte ich ihn nicht schon würde ich ihn jetzt dort bestellen.
Verfügbare Größen S, M, L
https://www.bergfreunde.de/poc-vpd-system-torso-protektor/


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Juli 2022)

Lange Dainese HG 1 Hose
63,75€ statt 150€ mit SALE15





						Dainese HG 1 Pants Bikehose - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Dainese HG 1 Pants Bikehose ist eine der widerstandsfähigsten, robustesten Hosen von Dainese und ist im Vergleich zu traditionellen Downhill-Hosen trotz allem außerordentlich leicht und dehnbar.  Die Abriebsbeständigkeit wird durch ein Ripstop-Gewebe




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Innsbruuucker (8. Juli 2022)

_speedframe um 60 statt 120 mit MTB15









						Fox Enduro MTB-Helm Speedframe Mips Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Fox Enduro-Helme Speedframe Mips online bestellen ✓ JETZT 42% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				



_


----------



## SuperSpeed (11. Juli 2022)

FIZIK TERRA CLIMA X2 MTB SCHUHE SCHWARZ (BLACK/BLACK)​
Heute noch im Flash Sale -38% (+ -10% komoot premium)






						Fizik Terra Clima X2 MTB Schuhe online kaufen | bikester.at
					

Fizik Terra Clima X2 MTB Schuhe - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.bikester.at
				













						Fizik Terra Clima X2 Im Test
					

Der Terra Clima X2 von Fizik gehört zur neuen Mountainbike Reihe der Spezialisten für Schuhe und Sättel. Für Fizik ist das ein Ausflug in neue Gefilde, denn




					cycleholix.de


----------



## Ecko88 (12. Juli 2022)

Beim PrimeDay von Amazon ist auf GORE einiges Reduziert:



			Amazon.de : Gore


----------



## Innsbruuucker (12. Juli 2022)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Beim PrimeDay von Amazon ist auf GORE einiges Reduziert:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.de : Gore



Deal of the day for Prime Members: GORE WEAR Herren C5 Gore-tex Active Jacke Jacke (1er Pack) https://amzn.eu/d/7STPcO7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (16. Juli 2022)

Die Gore C5 Jacke (aus Gore-Tex Active) habe ich in S bestellt. Fällt recht klein aus. Eher wie XS.
Würde die Jacke daher für die 70€ aus dem Prime Angebot (+Versand) abgeben. Geht ansonsten wieder zurück.
Aktueller Preis: 139€.


----------



## Muehi (21. Juli 2022)

Bei https://www.everve.cc/ gibt es aktuell bis zu 30% auf einige Hosen (z.B. die me-Bib), Trikots und Arm-/Beinlinge. 
Die Preise sind direkt im Shop reduziert, kein Code nötig.


----------



## 2002tii (3. August 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Bei https://www.everve.cc/ gibt es aktuell bis zu 30% auf einige Hosen (z.B. die me-Bib), Trikots und Arm-/Beinlinge.
> Die Preise sind direkt im Shop reduziert, kein Code nötig.


Jetzt sogar bis zu 40% auf Kleidungsstücke. Leider nicht aufs ezero Set mit Sattel - aber auf die Hose. 80 statt 135?


----------



## Drahtacus (4. August 2022)

Falls Jemand einen DH - Helm sucht.  Im Fox-Store Fulda gibts den Fox Rampage Comp für unter 190€

Den Leatt DBX 4.0 gibts bei Maciag mit dem Code "15OFFROAD" für unter 150€


----------



## Innsbruuucker (5. August 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Falls Jemand einen DH - Helm sucht.  Im Fox-Store Fulda gibts den Fox Rampage Comp für unter 190€
> 
> Den Leatt DBX 4.0 gibts bei Maciag mit dem Code "15OFFROAD" für unter 150€



Hier alle Größen für 192€ inkl. Versand mit OKAY20





						Fox Rampage Comp Fullface Helm - Downhill & Freeride - Bikehelme - Bike - Alle
					

Der Fox Rampage Comp Fullface Downhill Helm überzeugt durch erstklassige Features, wie das MIPS-Rotationsmanagementsystem, eine leichtgewichtige Glasfaser-Außenschale, ein voll verstellbares Visier und viele andere grundlegende Optionen, die ansonsten nur




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## Montigomo (6. August 2022)

Mit *OKAY20 *für 56 Euro 






						Dainese HG 1 Pants Bikehose - Hosen - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Dainese HG 1 Pants Bikehose ist eine der widerstandsfähigsten, robustesten Hosen von Dainese und ist im Vergleich zu traditionellen Downhill-Hosen trotz allem außerordentlich leicht und dehnbar.  Die Abriebsbeständigkeit wird durch ein Ripstop-Gewebe




					www.sportokay.com
				




Super Hose!


----------



## morph027 (6. August 2022)

Bei H&S gibts alle möglichen Five Ten zum fairen Kurs: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/ssv?p=1&o=3&n=48&s=258


----------



## Roman_SK (7. August 2022)

Platzangst hat gerade nen Sale

z.B. Windjacke „MOREON JACKE II“ für 39,90€ statt 79,90€









						Sale – MTB-Bekleidung
					

Im Platzangst-Sale findest du schicke & funktionale MTB-Bekleidung für Herren stark reduziert. Jetzt stöbern & günstige  MTB-Bekleidung kaufen! We ride free!




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## decay (9. August 2022)

7mesh haut immer mal wieder einiges an Restbeständen raus, Revo Short (wasserdicht!) für 120€, lässt sich kaum toppen.

Ansonsten kann ich die Sight und Elevate Shirts empfehlen, günstig im Sale und super angenehm zu tragen.









						Men's Cycling Apparel Sale | 7mesh
					

Advanced road, gravel and mountain bike apparel built for every elevation. Designed & tested in Squamish, Canada.




					7mesh.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecko88 (9. August 2022)

decay schrieb:


> 7mesh haut immer mal wieder einiges an Restbeständen raus, Revo Short (wasserdicht!) für 120€, lässt sich kaum toppen.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich die Sight und Elevate Shirts empfehlen, günstig im Sale und super angenehm zu tragen.


Link?


----------



## decay (9. August 2022)

Ecko88 schrieb:


> Link?


Eingefügt (https://7mesh.com/mens/sale)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. August 2022)

Specialized 2Fo Cliplite Boa 80€ statt 200€









						Specialized 2FO Cliplite MTB Schuh 2019 | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					

Specialized 2FO Cliplite MTB Schuh online bei Bikebox bestellen ➤ für Enduro und Trail✓ Body Geometry Außensohle✓ steife Lollipop™ Innenplatte ➤ versandkostenfrei




					www.bikebox-shop.de


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2022)

Fox Proframe in "eucalyptus" L & XL:


			https://www.bike24.de/p1599334.html
		

156€


----------



## Epic-Marathon (26. August 2022)

GOREWEAR C5 GORE-TEX® SHAKEDRY™ 1985 Isolierte Jacke - schwarz 9900​

			https://www.bike24.de/p1291191.html
		
Größe M
174,99 €


----------



## kackboon91 (29. August 2022)

EVOC Protektor Jacke Pro

179,95€

Kostenloser Versand und Rückversand

Stand jetzt: noch alle Größen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer90 (29. August 2022)

Epic-Marathon schrieb:


> GOREWEAR C5 GORE-TEX® SHAKEDRY™ 1985 Isolierte Jacke - schwarz 9900​
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/p1291191.html
> 
> ...



Auch wenn's ähnlich ist, aber ich hab mir die C5 Thermo Trail bestellt:

Klick

Ist eher slimfit, eine leicht gefütterte Windstopper für 99 statt 200 Tacken. Passt mir super in M (181 cm, 70kg Trockengewicht) und habe sie behalten. Empfehlung!


----------



## seven21 (30. August 2022)

Fox Defend Thermo Hoodie für 72,90 bei BOC. Mit NL Gutschein sogar für 62,90

Aktuelle noch alle Größen da









						Fox Defend Thermo Hoodie
					

Der Kapuzenpullover Defend Thermo hat mehr als nur Wärme zu bieten. Das atmungsaktive Iso-Material sorgt dafür, dass Feuchtigkeit vom Körper abgeleitet wird, und schützt gleichzeitig zuverlässig vor Kälte. Dieser Kapuzenpullover aus abriebfestem, windabweisendem Gewebe ist deine Geheimwaffe für...




					boc24.de


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (30. August 2022)

Rapha Sale für einige Farben, z.B. 
Trail Pants -50% https://www.rapha.cc/de/de/shop/trail-pants/product/TPA01XXPSU

Trail Windblock Jersey -40% 





						Men's Trail Windblock Jersey | Rapha Performance Trailwear | Website Rapha
					

Hauptmerkmale: Korpus gefertigt aus unserem neuen „Rapha Performance Merino Off Road“-Mischgewebe, eigens entwickelt für besondere Robustheit und ganztägigen Komfort auf dem Trail. Winddichte und reißfeste Bahnen an der Front bieten zusätzlichen Wind- und Kälteschutz. Lange Ärmel, gefertigt aus...




					www.rapha.cc


----------



## DeluXer (30. August 2022)

iXS Flow Knieprotektor für 39€









						iXS Flow EVO+ Knieschoner
					

Bei dem Flow Evo+ handelt es sich um eine Weiterentwicklung des Flow Knieprotektors. Er verfügt über strukturell überarbeitetes AeroMesh-Gewebe, das für höhere Festigkeit und besseren Komfort sorgt. Darüber hinaus verfügt der Flow Evo+ über herausneh




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## seven21 (2. September 2022)

ION K-Pact Knieschoner für 46,71 mit Code #SENDIT15

Noch alle Größen. 









						ION Knieschützer K-Pact Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

ION MTB Knieschützer K-Pact online bestellen ✓ JETZT 39% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## cmon (3. September 2022)

Sale bei Mons Royale









						Web Specials
					

Grab some of your favourite Mons Royale Merino in our mid-summer sale.




					eu.monsroyale.com


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (7. September 2022)

Endura-Zeug 30-50% reduziert bei hibike:
u.a. Spray und Burner II Shorts für n Fuffi






						HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de


----------



## Sebastian9876 (8. September 2022)

Tiefstpreis für folgende Jacke/Einteiler im Flash Sale bei Brügelmann:

270€ Endura Onesie MT500
https://www.bruegelmann.de/endura-mt500-ii-wasserdichter-onesie-herren-1270764_3652164.html

noch günstiger mit Komoot Premium über Fahrrad.de für ca. 240€
https://www.fahrrad.de/endura-mt500-ii-wasserdichter-onesie-herren-M889185.html?vgid=G1270764


----------



## michael66 (9. September 2022)

Bei Bergzeit gibt's gute Angebote im Sale.
ION
Seek AMP Schuhe
Minus 70%
Für 38,99 €
Statt 129,95 €
Mit dem Code 10Rabatt gibt's darauf nochmal 10% zusätzlich.








						Seek AMP Radschuhe
					

<p>Der ION Seek AMP kombiniert Funktion und urbanen Sneaker Style zu einem Schuh der auf und abseits der Trails eine gute Figur abgibt.</p><p>Die nach dem Pin Tonic Konzept konzipierte Sohle bietet einen perfekten Mix aus Grip, Schutz und Style, dabei werden unterschiedlich geformte Bereiche und...




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## Flo7 (9. September 2022)

Richtig gute Angebote auf lagernde Bike -30% vom UVP bei www.bunnyhop.de!!






						Mountainbike Sale | MTBs im Angebot bei bunnyhop
					

Dein neues Mountainbike wartet auf dich! All Mountain, Enduro, XC und Damen MTBs im Sale ✅ Die besten Angebote im Netz ♥




					www.bunnyhop.de
				












						Cannondale Jekyll 1 29 U 2022 | Mountainbike | Fahrrad
					

Unsere Enduro-Waffe: Schnell, wendig, präzise. Du fährst hoch, du fährst runter und das Rad verschlingt alles, was dazwischen liegt. Highlights Fox Float Factory 38 Fork / Float Factory X2 shock SRAM X1 Eagle group/ SRAM Code RSC hydraulic disc brakes S WTB KOM Trail i30 TCS, 32h, tubeless ready rim




					www.bunnyhop.de
				












						Giant Anthem Advanced Pro 1 [29"] 2022 | Mountainbike | Fahrrad
					

Giant Anthem Advanced Pro 1 [29"] 2022 Achtung: Aufgrund von weltweiten Problemen mit Lieferketten und der Verfügbarkeit von Fahrradteilen können Teile der Ausstattung variieren und durch gleich- oder höherwertige Komponenten ersetzt worden sein. Beispiel: Tektro statt Shimano Bremse




					www.bunnyhop.de
				












						GT 29 U Force Carbon Pro LE 2022 | Mountainbike | Fahrrad
					

Das Force 29 Pro wurde entwickelt für Fahrer, die große Stöße und eine Menge Schwerkraft suchen und gebaut für die Begeisterung, die dies mit sich bringt. Diese Version kommt mit einer ganz neuen Fox Factory Federung und einem Shimano Antriebsstrang. Also los, geh und attackiere jeden Trail mit Selb




					www.bunnyhop.de
				




uvm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (10. September 2022)

Bei Norma gibts ab 12.9 Trekkingsachen:
Softshelljacke 17€ 96% Polyester 4% Elastan (3000mm / 1000g/m²/24h)
Thermohose 18€ (65% Baumwolle 35% Polyamid) (1500mm / 1000g/m²/24h)
Outdoorstiefel hoch 20€ (nur bis 44 wtf)
Mikrofleece Troyer 9€ 100% Polyester
Wanderstöcke 14€ (mit Dämpfungssystem wohl eher nix)
Trekkingrucksack 8€ 22L

Aldi Süd ab 12.9
Leichtwetterjacke 20€ 100% Polyester
Trail Zip Off Hose 20€ 60% Elastomultiester 40% Polyester
Wanderstöcke 10€
Hikingschuhe halb 25€ (immerhin bis 45)

Lidl ab 15.9
Softshelljacke 15€ 100% Polyester schwarz&blau
Regenhose 3000mm 10€
Regencape 10€
Trekkinghose 15€ schwarz&blau (wenn die vom letzten Jahr ist, eher was wenns wärmer ist)

Keine Ahnung was da brauchbar ist. Die Zahlen zur Atmungsaktivität sind bei Norma nicht gerade vertrauensweckend.


----------



## Permafrost (11. September 2022)

Aldi Süd hat ab 19.9. noch ne Winterradjacke drin.
Die werd ich mal testen zum pendeln


----------



## xrated (12. September 2022)

Hab mir heute Alid und Norma angesehen, war schon fast alles vergriffen.

Edit: Die Jacke und Hose von Aldi machen gar nicht so schlechten Eindruck. Jacke vom Schnitt etwas sackig, sieht eher wie eine Regenjacke mit 2,5Lagen aus.  Innen die Nähte sind getaped. Kapuze dürfte Helm drunter passen. Gewicht ca. 320g in M.

Hose am Bauch etwas arg groß, ist nicht mal DWR beschichtet. Gewicht 380g.

Jedoch keine Ahnung wie atmungsaktiv das Zeug ist.


----------



## philfei (13. Oktober 2022)

Bei Engelhorn gibt es ein schönes Schnäppchen (vermutlich ein Einzelstück): Five Ten Sleuth in der Schuhgröße 12 für sensationelle 39,92 EUR + 2,95 EUR Versand. Mir passt er leider nicht, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.






						Five Ten Herren Mountainbike-Schuhe "Sleuth" kaufen | engelhorn
					

Herren Mountainbike-Schuhe "Sleuth" von Five Ten jetzt einfach bei engelhorn online bestellen und schon bald in Händen halten! Top Marken ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Sichere Zahlung ✓




					www.engelhorn.de
				




Ein weiteres Einzelstück, das mir nicht passt: Endura Langarmtrikot MT500 Supercraft in rot und nur noch in der Größe M für 29,05 + 2,95 EUR Versand.





__





						Endura Herren Radtrikot MT500 SUPERCRAFT kaufen | engelhorn
					

Herren Radtrikot MT500 SUPERCRAFT von Endura jetzt einfach bei engelhorn online bestellen und schon bald in Händen halten! Top Marken ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Sichere Zahlung ✓




					www.engelhorn.de


----------



## Montigomo (13. Oktober 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Bei Engelhorn gibt es ein schönes Schnäppchen (vermutlich ein Einzelstück): Five Ten Sleuth in der Schuhgröße 12 für sensationelle 39,92 EUR + 2,95 EUR Versand. Mir passt er leider nicht, sonst hätte ich zugeschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Trikot in M nicht passt, gibt es bei bc mit Versandkostenfrei Gutschein
6cgae72x










						Langarm Radtrikots online kaufen | bike-components
					

Langarm Fahrradtrikot für MTB, Rennrad und Gravel bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (14. Oktober 2022)

Montigomo schrieb:


> Wenn Trikot in M nicht passt, gibt es bei bc mit Versandkostenfrei Gutschein
> 6cgae72x
> 
> 
> ...



Und in allen Größen und zwei Farben um 28€ ohne Versand mit NEW10





						Endura MT500 Supercraft L/S LTD Herren Bikeshirt - Shirts & Jerseys - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Das Endura MT500 Supercraft L/S LTD ist ein leichtes Enduro/DH Trikot u.a. getragen von den britischen Downhill Legenden den Atherton Geschwistern. Das Endura Supercraft überzeugt durch sein feuchtigkeitstransportierendes und schnell trocknendes Funktions




					www.sportokay.com
				




Noch interessanter sind die ganzen anderen Endura Produkte mit fast 50% oder sogar mehr:
Mt500 Freezing Point Jacke und Hose
MT500 Waterproof Jacket
Singletrack Jacke + Hose
Hummvee Hose
Merino Socken
Baselayer
Fleece
Handschuhe
...


			https://www.sportokay.com/at_de/alle/deals.html?marke=endura#


----------



## freetourer (14. Oktober 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Und in allen Größen und zwei Farben um 28€ ohne Versand mit NEW10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum macht ihr eigentlich für alle Produkte in eurem Online-Shop eigene Bilder?


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Oktober 2022)

-- 

war wohl ein Einzelstück, schon weg.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Oktober 2022)

Leat Protectoren Hemd wieder günstig bei Amazon

50% reduziert un 97 Euro in L-XL Größe

passt mir mit 1,75m und um 75kg perfekt








						Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm : Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad
					

Kaufen Sie Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 40G (20. Oktober 2022)

MET Parachute Fullface Helm bei den Bike Components secret-deals für 49,99€. Code ist 4904. Ist leider die Version ohne abnehmbaren Kinnschutz. Trotzdem nen super Schnäppchen.
Haben auch noch weitere gute Angebote wie z.B. Roeckl Übergangshandschuhe für 14,99.
Hoffe ist nicht doppelt, habe auf die schnelle hierzu nichts gefunden.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (24. Oktober 2022)

uvex, Alpina, Hiplok-Shop:

*20 % extra sparen* auf *alle SALE Produkte** - *Rabattcode: "20ontop"* - nur bis 24. Oktober!









						SALE - reduzierte Modelle oder Farben online kaufen
					

✓Radsport ✓Reitsport ✓Brillen ✓Wintersport – Entdecken Sie eine grosse Auswahl an reduzierten Modellen oder Farben der Marken UVEX und ALPINA!




uvex-group.shop


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (26. Oktober 2022)

Wieder Endura-Sale bei Hibike:





						HIBIKE ☑️ HotDeal Sale
					

Fahrradteile, Fahrradzubehör und Fahrradbekleidung - günstig online echte Schnäppchen - HotDeal




					www.hibike.de
				




Bei Maciag gibt's auch Klamotte reduziert, sind paar gute Sachen von IXS, Alpinestars etc. und Helme dabei:
Klick


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (2. November 2022)

15000er Regenjacke um 50€






						Wanderjacke Herren wasserdicht leicht Bergwandern - MH500
					

Wanderjacke Herren wasserdicht leicht Bergwandern - MH500. Unser Entwicklungsteam am Fuße des Mont Blanc hat diese wasserdichte Jacke für regelmäßige Bergwanderungen. Nur €59.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




auch für Frauen:





						Wanderjacke Bergwandern MH500 Wasserdicht Damen honiggelb
					

Wanderjacke Bergwandern MH500 Wasserdicht Damen honiggelb. Diese im Einklang mit unseren Ecodesign-Richtlinien entwickelte Wanderjacke bietet auf regelmäßigen Wanderungen Schutz vor Wind und Wetter. Nur €49.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## steve73 (4. November 2022)

20% bei Gore (bis 16.11.2022): https://www.gorewear.com/de-de/home
CODE: THANKYOU20

Gilt auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware!


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (7. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Leat Protectoren Hemd wieder günstig bei Amazon
> 
> 50% reduziert un 97 Euro in L-XL Größe
> 
> ...


Mal ne doofe Frage - wie kriegt man diese zeitweise Reduzierung rechtzeitig mit?

Preiswecker in Idealo hatte bei mir nicht angeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosing (7. November 2022)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage - wie kriegt man diese zeitweise Reduzierung rechtzeitig mit?
> 
> Preiswecker in Idealo hatte bei mir nicht angeschlagen...


Ich hatte vor ca 3 Wochen mal drauf geklickt als der Artikel nicht auf Lager aber bestellbar ohne Lieferdatum war, kurz nach meiner Bestellung war er dann wieder nicht verfügbar. Ne Woche später kam dann Aktualisierung des Versanddatums, und noch ne Woche später war er da.
Evntl hat es aufgrund des "nicht verfügbar" nicht angeschlagen?


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (7. November 2022)

In S/M gabs das Ding noch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis, oder?


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (7. November 2022)

Den lieblich aussehenden Kask FF gibt es für 150 statt 5xx€



			https://www.bike24.de/p1373789.html
		




			https://www.bike24.de/p1373788.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. November 2022)

einfach in den Warenkorb legen oder auf die merkliste und immer mal wieder checken...ganz einfach


----------



## Docsniper (7. November 2022)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage - wie kriegt man diese zeitweise Reduzierung rechtzeitig mit?
> 
> Preiswecker in Idealo hatte bei mir nicht angeschlagen...


Keepa hilft in solchen Fällen. Gibt es ein gutes Plugin für Chrome - dann siehst du einerseits den Preisverlauf des Artikels bei Amazon und kannst gezielt Alarme einstellen (auch für Gebrauchtware bspw).

Sieht dann so aus in der Darstellung des Artikels bei Amazon in Chrome:


----------



## tobibikes (8. November 2022)

steve73 schrieb:


> 20% bei Gore (bis 16.11.2022): https://www.gorewear.com/de-de/home
> CODE: THANKYOU20
> 
> Gilt auch auf bereits reduzierte Ware!


Vielleicht auch übersehen aber wo kann man den Code eingeben? Gibt keine Möglichkeit den Code einzutragen.


----------



## Poldi78 (8. November 2022)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch übersehen aber wo kann man den Code eingeben? Gibt keine Möglichkeit den Code einzutragen.





Du musst im Warenkorb "Kasse" klicken, dann steht da "Coupon/Geschenkgutschein" oder am PC "Haben Sie einen Promo-Code". Das anklicken, eintragen und anwenden.


----------



## boarderking (8. November 2022)

gute Brillen
gute Preise


----------



## 40G (8. November 2022)

Afton Unisex Fahrradschuhe Vectal
					

<p>Wieso sind Bikeschuhe so oft unbequem? Diese Frage stellten sich die Gründer von Afton und präsentieren für einen innovativen Klickpedal-Schuh: den Vectal. Von außen ist der Vectal Lifestyle-Schuh, von innen</p>…




					www.sportsandmoreshop.de
				




Afton Vectal Klick Schuhe für 35€. Leider nur noch Restgrößen und nicht mehr alle Farben da.


----------



## tobibikes (8. November 2022)

Poldi78 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1582196
> Du musst im Warenkorb "Kasse" klicken, dann steht da "Coupon/Geschenkgutschein" oder am PC "Haben Sie einen Promo-Code". Das anklicken, eintragen und anwenden.



Danke dir. Wenn man mit dem Tablet die Seite öffnet wird es auch angezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtacus (9. November 2022)

Fox Rampage Comp für 193€ mit Code Okay12


----------



## Innsbruuucker (10. November 2022)

Einiges von POC und Endura -40% bis -50% und 12% on top mit OKAY12

https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-resistance-enduro-shorts-herren-bikeshorts.html -40%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-infinite-all-mountain-herren-bikeshort-383922.html -40%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-resistance-ultra-bikeshorts.html -50%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-tectal-bikehelm-323233.html#92=5848 -50%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-kortal-bikehelm-383897.html#92=5846 -35%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-mtb-pure-ls-damen-bikeshirt-384027.html#92=5838 Damen Jersey -50%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/poc-essential-mtb-damen-bikeshort.html -55%


			https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/alle/deals.html?marke=poc#
		


https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/endura-mt500-freezing-point-trousers-herren-bikehose.html -50%
https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/endura-mt500-waterproof-jacket-ii-herren-bikejacke.html#92=23255 -50%


			https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/alle/deals.html?marke=endura#
		


https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/evoc-fr-trail-blackline-20l-rucksack.html um 124€


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. November 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> In S/M gabs das Ding noch nicht zum Schnäppchenpreis, oder?





philsNN schrieb:


> Leatt 3DF AirFit Lite Protektorenshirt in Größe S/M für 80,99€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bergziegel_MTB

hier nun mal S/M

*sorry nicht mehr lieferbar!!*


----------



## Stemminator (12. November 2022)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage - wie kriegt man diese zeitweise Reduzierung rechtzeitig mit?
> 
> Preiswecker in Idealo hatte bei mir nicht angeschlagen...











						Rückenprotektoren & Brustpanzer | bike-components
					

Rückenprotektoren und Brustpanzer für Downhill, Enduro & MTB bei bike-components online kaufen. ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de
				




Sorry, sehr gerade das fast alles ausverkauft ist.


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (12. November 2022)

Siehe oben  ☝️😉


----------



## youdontknow (16. November 2022)

Endura Sachen reduziert bei Hibike.


----------



## r3fl (16. November 2022)

Versandkostenfrei bei bc 
S72WG7TQ


----------



## DeluXer (16. November 2022)

Günstige Handschuhe bei BC










						ION Traze Long Ganzfinger-Handschuhe
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, EnduroAusführung:Ganzfinger-HandschuhePolsterung:SchaumstoffMaterialausstattung:atmungsaktivVerschluss:KlettverschlussFeatures:atmungsaktive MTB-Handschuhegepolsterte, silikonisierte InnenhandMesh-Oberseit




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## youdontknow (17. November 2022)

Bei den Secret Deals (6794) von bike components gibt es die VAUDE Mens Virt Softshell Pants II für 49,99€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ecko88 (18. November 2022)

Bei Rapha gibt es 25% mit dem Code: SAVE25






						The World’s Finest Cycling Clothing and Accessories. | Website Rapha
					

Entdecke Radbekleidung & Accessoires von Weltruf bei Rapha. Lerne unser Sortiment edler, stylischer Funktionsbekleidung für Männer und Frauen kennen.




					www.rapha.cc


----------



## MarKurte (19. November 2022)

POC VPD System Torso (Größe M & L) bei Amazon für 150,-



			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PRKQ489?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealode-prwe1-21&ascsubtag=2022-11-19_dd073aa9f7470ea4ef26f050327b2f3c7c624adc7c6baacdb9ac812086ea1193&th=1&psc=1


----------



## SuperSpeed (19. November 2022)

POC Otocon Race MIPS bei Bikester um 220.-  (+ Komoot Premium -10%)









						POC Otocon Race MIPS Helm weiß/schwarz | bikester.at
					

POC Otocon Race MIPS Helm weiß/schwarz - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein MTB Helme Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## mpirklbauer (19. November 2022)

Gore hat seine Handschuhe grad ziemlich reduziert.



			https://www.gorewear.com/at-de/herren/radfahren/handschuhe


----------



## chubv (20. November 2022)

Endura Singletrack Jacke II ab €88.-








						Endura SingleTrack Jacke II | Fahrradanhänger, Kinderwagen & mehr | BIKEBOX Onlineshop
					






					www.bikebox-shop.de
				




Mit dem Code BLACK10 gibt's nochmal 10%.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (20. November 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gore hat seine Handschuhe grad ziemlich reduziert.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gorewear.com/at-de/herren/radfahren/handschuhe



Muss ma aber anscheinend auch weng schauen, scheints auch lumperte zu geben:





						GORE WEAR C5 Kurzfingerhandschuhe : Amazon.de: Fashion
					

GORE WEAR C5 Kurzfingerhandschuhe : Amazon.de: Fashion



					www.amazon.de
				





			https://www.bike24.de/p1360688.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (20. November 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Endura Singletrack Jacke II ab €88.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bitte erst prüfen....87,99 gilt nur bei Babyblau und auch nur in S und XL


----------



## chubv (20. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> bitte erst prüfen....87,99 gilt nur bei Babyblau und auch nur in S und XL


Daher habe ich auch "ab" geschrieben. ;-)
Unter 100€ für die anderen ist aber auch kein schlechter Kurs.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (20. November 2022)

chubv schrieb:


> Daher habe ich auch "ab" geschrieben. ;-)
> Unter 100€ für die anderen ist aber auch kein schlechter Kurs.



Blau 88€ inkl. Versand mit BLACK12 in allen Größen





						Endura Singletrack Herren Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Endura Singletrack Herren Bikejacke bietet garantierten Schutz vor den Elementen.  - Wasserdichtes und atmungsaktives ExoShell20 ECO 3-Lagen-Gewebe - Enthält > 80% recyceltes Gewebe, sowie ein PFC-freies,  - langlebiges, nicht toxisches, wasserabw




					www.sportokay.com


----------



## sprousaTM (21. November 2022)

Dirtlej Dirtsuit SFD Edition für 149,99€ bei bike discount in allen Größen









						DirtSuit SFD Edition - Matschoverall
					

Das Chameleon unter den Matschoveralls: der dirtsuit sfd edition von dirtlej   Er eignet sich vor allem für Bikepark- & Downhill-Einsätze bei Regenwetter und der größten Schlammschlacht. Wenn der Regen dann doch mal...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## chubv (21. November 2022)

sprousaTM schrieb:


> Dirtlej Dirtsuit SFD Edition für 149,99€ bei bike discount in allen Größen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wär's der Core hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## DeluXer (22. November 2022)

Ich würds nicht unbedingt Schnäppchen nennen, aber bei ryzon gibts 30% mit Code rbw22:









						RYZON Black Week 2022
					

Über unseren Newsletter erhältst du bereits vor allen anderen Zugang zu den Angeboten der RYZON Black Week. Melde dich jetzt an und sichere dir deine Lieblingsprodukte mit bis zu 60% Rabatt.




					www.ryzon.net


----------



## TearZz (22. November 2022)

dirtlej DirtSuit Core black label Edition für 199€​








						DirtSuit Core Edition Black Label - Matschoverall
					

Gelobt und unverändert: Der lockere Schnitt engt beim Treten nicht ein und zwei wasserdichte Stretch-Segmente auf der Rückseite lassen absolute Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Trail zu. Ein verstellbarer Gürtel sorgt für...




					www.bike-discount.de
				






chubv schrieb:


> Wär's der Core hätte ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## Speigei (23. November 2022)

Solide aussehende lange Trail Hose von Radon für €34,97: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/radon-slide-pants-mtb-hose

In den Größe L, XL, XXL (Manchmal ist auch M zu haben, aber bislang leider noch nie S ... ich beobachte das schon eine weile)


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. November 2022)

Uvex Revolt MIPS
https://www.uvex-sports.com/de/rads...uvex-revolt-mips-all-black-matt-4043197358208

statt 329€ für 217€ bzw. 263€, jeweils wenn man etwas warten kann:






						uvex Unisex – Erwachsene Revolt MIPS Fahrradhelm, All Black matt, 52-57 cm : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

uvex Unisex – Erwachsene Revolt MIPS Fahrradhelm, All Black matt, 52-57 cm : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				












						UVEX REVOLT MIPS Downhillhelm
					






					www.helmexpress.com


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (23. November 2022)

RaceFace Black Friday bis zu 50%








						Black Friday '22
					

Race Face wurde von einer Gruppe eingefleischter Mountainbiker gegründet, die die Dinge anders angehen wollten. Als die Ausrüstung nicht mit der schnellen Entwicklung der Fahrer mithalten konnte, haben wir unsere eigene entwickelt. Die Berge in der Nähe von Vancouver erwiesen sich als perfekter...




					raceface.de
				



zB Schoner und Klamotten


7Mesh das selbe, bis zu 60%
https://7mesh.com/sale-home 

zB so a Leiberl für 90 statt 230€
https://7mesh.com/mens-corsa-softshell-jersey-1 

oder 99€ statt 250€








						Men's Copilot Jacket - Sale
					

Copilot is a durable, on-demand wind and waterproof bike jacket that packs down into its pocket for bikepacking and trail riding in changeable conditions.




					7mesh.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> RaceFace Black Friday bis zu 50%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raceface ist je jetzt direkt bei Fox in Deutschland angesiedelt, für Endverbraucher sicher ein verkürzter Weg.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. November 2022)

Leat Protektor wieder erhältlich in L-XL für 98.99 €
passt mir top mit 1.75m 






						Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm : Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad
					

Kaufen Sie Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## dinopfugs (25. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Leat Protektor wieder erhältlich in L-XL für 98.99 €
> passt mir top mit 1.75m
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir den geholt und habe den XS/S und muss mit 175 (66kg) sagen, ich empfand den L-XL als zu groß. Ja er passt, aber an den Oberarmen war er mir zu labbrig und den Brustgurt musste ich maximal eng machen. Dagegen ist der XS-S ein super tight fit, gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser.
(Ich bin aber auch eher auf der schmalen Seite, dennoch achtbar trainiert )


----------



## patrick78 (25. November 2022)

Hi, weiss nicht, ob das jemand kennt, braucht oder möchte - bei owayo.de kann man sich ja selbst Shirts/Trikots designen. Das MTB-Trikot kostet grad 56€...


----------



## philfei (25. November 2022)

Bei Hibike gibt es im Rahmen der "Black-Deals bis 50% Rabatt" diverse Angebote, die ich nicht alle so überzeugend finde. Wenn man genauer reinschaut unter "Restposten mindestens 50% sparen", gibt es aber ein paar gute Angebote. Für mich sind folgende Jacken von Endura dabei, die ich nirgends günstiger gefunden habe. Es sind aber nur noch Restgrößen übrig, daher sollte man vermutlich schnell sein:


Endura Hummvee Waterproof Kapuzenjacke in Größe S oder XL für 62,50 EUR
Endura MTR Shell Jacke in L für 82,49 EUR






						Endura Hummvee Waterproof Kapuzenjacke Herren online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv Stil und Vielseitigkeit auf den Trails und in der Stadt.




					www.hibike.de
				









						Endura MTR Shell Jacke Herren L mango online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Endura MTR Shell Jacke für Herren Extrem leichter und schnell packbarer Regenschutz.




					www.hibike.de
				




Versand liegt bei 1,99 EUR, wenn man die Sachen nicht im Laden abholen kann oder will.

Ich habe beide Jacken anprobiert. Normalerweise habe ich bei fast allen Herstellern Größe L. Bei Endura bei Hosen und Trikots auch. Die beiden Jacken sind aber sehr eng geschnitten, sodass ich XL nehmen musste. Damit ist für mich die MTR Shell nicht geworden.


----------



## mtkler (25. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Leat Protektor wieder erhältlich in L-XL für 98.99 €
> passt mir top mit 1.75m
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt nicht mehr, bin zu spät


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. November 2022)

Kaufen kann man doch trotzdem oder?


----------



## Triturbo (25. November 2022)

Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) | Chain Reaction
					

Endura Hummvee Radhose (trennbar) - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



					www.chainreactioncycles.com
				




Endura Hummvee Radhose für 36 Euro und noch ein paar nette Deals, denke ich.


----------



## mtkler (25. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Kaufen kann man doch trotzdem oder?


"derzeit nicht auf Lager"
wenn man jetzt kauft, bekommt man dann auch den Preis von 98€???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. November 2022)

Ja, konnts grad bestellen


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2022)

Habe die Leatt Jacke beim letzten Deal bestellt und schon in Finale probegefahren und kann sie empfehlen. Es ist etwas fummelig die Schoner raus- und reinzumachen, wenn man die Jacke mal waschen will, aber das ist natürlich kein Ausschlussgrund.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (25. November 2022)

Das ist kein labberthread, sondern hier sollen Schnäppchen gepostet werden!

https://www.berg-freunde.at/dirtlej-pro-edition-radeinteiler/

Allerdings nur mehr XS und S


----------



## mtkler (25. November 2022)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ja, konnts grad bestellen


bestellen geht, heißt das du bekommst sie dann irgendwann auch für 98€ geliefert?
L/XL soll von 172 - 184cm gehen
für 190cm braucht man dann XXL.... 215€....


----------



## goldencore (25. November 2022)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Das ist kein labberthread, sondern hier sollen Schnäppchen gepostet werden!


Ich bin im normalen Schnäppchen-Thread ein sehr großer Verfechter der Trennung von Schnäppchen und Gelaber, finde es aber hier, da es insgesamt auch weniger Schnäppchen sind, noch nicht störend, wenn es zum Beispiel zu irgendwelchen Deals ein paar ergänzende Nachfragen oder Infos gibt. So lange das nicht so eskaliert wie in dem anderen Thread...
Ich würde aber auch eine orthodoxe Vorgehensweise akzeptieren. Dann braucht man eben auch hier einen zweiten Laberthread.


----------



## b0mbe (25. November 2022)

mtkler schrieb:


> bestellen geht, heißt das du bekommst sie dann irgendwann auch für 98€ geliefert?
> L/XL soll von 172 - 184cm gehen
> für 190cm braucht man dann XXL.... 215€....


Ich bin 194cm groß und wiege 79kg und trage die Weste in L/XL, wobei die Verstelldinger für die Weite komplett zugezogen sind. Hab aber auch nur den Rückenprotektor drin. Also es kommt auch sehr aufs Körpergewicht (den Bauchumfang  ) an, denn XXL war mit viel zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (25. November 2022)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Leat Protektor wieder erhältlich in L-XL für 98.99 €
> passt mir top mit 1.75m
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch einen neuen L/XL. Falls wer will, bitte um PN-> Preis 100€ inkl Versand AUT / DE


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. November 2022)

mtkler schrieb:


> bestellen geht, heißt das du bekommst sie dann irgendwann auch für 98€ geliefert?
> L/XL soll von 172 - 184cm gehen
> für 190cm braucht man dann XXL.... 215€....


Ich geh mal davon aus dass die dann um 98€ kommt

Ich frag mich wie die einem normal gewichtigen mensch mit 172cm passen soll, hab die mit 184-186 90kg auch so eng wie möglich

@goldencore 
Ich lass die protectoren beim waschen drin, das war mir zu blöd die jedes mal da rein und raus zu zwängen
30 grad und 600 umdrehungen beim schleudern, geht auch sicher auch ohne schleudern


----------



## fresh_ozelot (25. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> https://7mesh.com/sale-home
> oder 99€ statt 250€
> 
> 
> ...


Kann jemand spontan was zur Copilot sagen? Ich suche noch eine „immeran“ Jacke für herbstliches Wetter, dann mit z.B nem Merionoshirt drunter. Passt das von der Atmungsaktivität?


----------



## boblike (26. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Kann jemand spontan was zur Copilot sagen? Ich suche noch eine „immeran“ Jacke für herbstliches Wetter, dann mit z.B nem Merionoshirt drunter. Passt das von der Atmungsaktivität?


Sieht für mich wie einer hard shell Jacke aus. Daher wahrscheinlich nur bedingte Atmungsaktivität.
Wenn schon hard shell dann lieber Endura MT500. Ist zwar von der Passform etwas komisch aber sehr Atmungsaktiv.


----------



## Martina H. (26. November 2022)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Kann jemand spontan was zur Copilot sagen? Ich suche noch eine „immeran“ Jacke für herbstliches Wetter, dann mit z.B nem Merionoshirt drunter. Passt das von der Atmungsaktivität?


Zitat von der Webseite:

<<The 7mesh Copilot Jacket offers a minimalist design with maximum performance – it's a brilliant packable jacket for taking with you everywhere. The *Gore-Tex PacLite Plus *fabric keeps you dry, protected from the wind, and won't have you in too much of a sweat either.>>

Also eher Regenjacke...für "immeranbeievtl.maleinbisschenfeucht" würde ich Softshell (mehr oder weniger dünn) bevorzugen - ich habe aber die 7Mesh nicht in den Fingern gehabt...


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (26. November 2022)

Ist eine wasserdichte Gore Tex-Regenjacke. Wenn du treten willst natürlich nix für "immer an" im Herbst.

Sind doch sogar Reviews auf der Seite verlinkt.


----------



## maxito (26. November 2022)

Die Copilot ist eine Goretex Paclite Jacke, Radjacken aus dem Material gibt es sonst auch für 150€. Sind recht atmungsaktiv. 7Mesh hat ein minimalistisches Design und sportliche Schnitte.
Wenn man mehr auf Taschen und extra Reißverschlüsse zur Belüftung steht, die falsche Marke.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (26. November 2022)

https://www.amazon.de/Unisex-Erwach...7ZO&qid=1669454567&s=warehouse-deals&sr=1-155 

Getönte uvex-Goggle mit Kontrastverstärkung


----------



## Trailkind (26. November 2022)

Uvex Twist für um die 55-60 Euro (die five s ist die schmalere Variante), photochromatische Brille, bestens für die Winterzeit und Dämmerung 










						TWIST FIVE S HR V Sportbrille  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die TWIST FIVE S HR V Sportbrille von ALPINA ist die schmale Variante




					www.rosebikes.de
				











						TWIST FIVE HR V Sportbrille  | ROSE Bikes
					

Die TWIST FIVE HR V Sportbrille von ALPINA bringt dir nicht nur einen




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (27. November 2022)

Der RYZON SALE hat begonnen. Spare bis
zu 60% auf ausgewählte Produkte der
RYZON Kollektion. Jetzt einkaufen und
sparen.









						RYZON Black Week 2022
					

Über unseren Newsletter erhältst du bereits vor allen anderen Zugang zu den Angeboten der RYZON Black Week. Melde dich jetzt an und sichere dir deine Lieblingsprodukte mit bis zu 60% Rabatt.




					www.ryzon.net
				






Sale ist auch dringend nötig bei den Preisen 🤔😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (27. November 2022)

mtkler schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr, bin zu spät








						Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm : Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad
					

Kaufen Sie Body Tee 3DF AirFit Lite #L/XL 172-184cm im Auto & Motorrad-Shop auf Amazon.de. Große Auswahl und Gratis Lieferung durch Amazon ab 29€.



					www.amazon.de
				




@mtkler
na dann jetzt aber...ist grad verfügbar


----------



## Ampelhasser (29. November 2022)

BC Outlet - https://www.bike-components.de/de/a...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=aktionskampagne+>+bc+outlet+%7C+2022+%7C+de+%7C+all+%7C+nl+%7C+KW48


----------



## TearZz (29. November 2022)

*POC Kortal Race MIPS MTB Helmet 2021*, Farbe grün und blau Größe M und L für 107€ mit Code "EXTRA10"
bei CRC

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/poc-kortal-race-mips-mtb-helmet-2021/rp-prod205155


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (30. November 2022)

Patagonia Merino-LS für Damen in XS für 11€ statt 85€!









						Patagonia Capilene Cool Merino L/S Damen Shirt
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, Gravel, City, Touring & TrekkingAusführung:langärmeligSchnitt:Schmaler SchnittMaterialausstattung:temperaturausgleichend, geruchshemmend, schnelltrocknendGeschlecht:DamenFeatures:bequemes Funktions-Langarm




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## IcExX (1. Dezember 2022)

Fiven Ten Free Rider Pro in diversen Größen und Farben für 69.99€

https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...99/?v=119145-core-black-ftwr-white-ftwr-white


----------



## gorgo (4. Dezember 2022)

Top Winterjacke zum Schnapperpreis






						Jacke CASTELLI ALPHA RoS 2 Blau 2020 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Jacke CASTELLI ALPHA RoS 2 Blau 2020 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## nosaint77 (5. Dezember 2022)

Castelli Alpha ROS in rot für 135€, sobald man die Größe ausgewählt hat:






						Castelli Herren Fahrradjacke ALPHA ROS kaufen | engelhorn
					

Herren Fahrradjacke ALPHA ROS von Castelli jetzt einfach bei engelhorn online bestellen und schon bald in Händen halten! Top Marken ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Sichere Zahlung ✓




					www.engelhorn.de


----------



## seto2 (5. Dezember 2022)

Kalimera ist seit gestern schon ausverkauft.😉


----------



## xlacherx (5. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand ne Softshell Jack für die aktuellen Temperarturen auf m Schirm? Soll für MTB Touren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Softshell Jack für die aktuellen Temperarturen auf m Schirm? Soll für MTB Touren sein


Du solltest vielleicht noch den aktuellen Temperatur Bereich bei dir nennen ... Ist aktuell in D sehr unterschiedlich..


----------



## xlacherx (6. Dezember 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht noch den aktuellen Temperatur Bereich bei dir nennen ... Ist aktuell in D sehr unterschiedlich..


Na halt ne Jacke, die man so im breich 0°C-5°C anziehen kann. Und mit Zwiebel System kanns dann natürlich auch kälter sein. 

Ich hab eine Für die Straße von Vaude. Die is schon echt gut. Aber halt Gelb


----------



## Montigomo (6. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Na halt ne Jacke, die man so im breich 0°C-5°C anziehen kann. Und mit Zwiebel System kanns dann natürlich auch kälter sein.
> 
> Ich hab eine Für die Straße von Vaude. Die is schon echt gut. Aber halt Gelb





xrated schrieb:


> Das Fleece ist am Bauch echt etwas kurz aber wärmt ziemlich gut. Die Softshell sitzt bei mir perfekt aber hatte den Eindruck das da gar nichts isoliert.
> 
> Die Endura Humvee Hose scheint ganz ok zu sein, mieft aber krass.





xrated schrieb:


> Ich hab grad paar Tests bei 1 Grad gemacht, allerdings ohne großartige Belastung. Alles mit dünnem Baselayer aus Polyester. Dazu dicke Mütze und Handschuhe an damit nix verfälscht.
> 
> Mit der Föhn Fleece + Softshell kann man bequem fahren ohne das was kalt wird.
> Mit Föhn Softshell + ähnlich dickem Standardfleece kein Unterschied.
> ...


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Na halt ne Jacke, die man so im breich 0°C-5°C anziehen kann. Und mit Zwiebel System kanns dann natürlich auch kälter sein.
> 
> Ich hab eine Für die Straße von Vaude. Die is schon echt gut. Aber halt Gelb











						C5 GORE® WINDSTOPPER® Thermo Trail Jacke | GOREWEAR
					

Diese GORE® WINDSTOPPER® Jacke ist weich und atmungsaktiv, während sie gleichzeitig absolut warm hält.




					www.gorewear.com
				




Kriegt man immer wieder für um die 100€.


----------



## morph027 (6. Dezember 2022)

Hängt ja auch sehr vom Typ ab. Während ich bei 0 Grad unten rum schon die MW701 mit Heizsohlen trage, hab ich obenrum lediglich Thermobaselayer und eine Windjacke wie die https://www.platzangst.com/platzangst-moreon-jacke-sand an 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Na halt ne Jacke, die man so im breich 0°C-5°C anziehen kann. Und mit Zwiebel System kanns dann natürlich auch kälter sein.
> 
> Ich hab eine Für die Straße von Vaude. Die is schon echt gut. Aber halt Gelb



Hab ich zwar nicht selber aber evtl. passend:





						Dainese HG Rata Herren Bikejacke - Jacken - Bikebekleidung - Bike - Alle
					

Die Dainese HG Rata Herren Bikejacke ist eine wasserdichte Jacke aus laminiertem, elastischem und reißfestem Gewebe, entwickelt, um jeder Wetterlage zu trotzen.  Der perfekte Zwischenlayer, um das Training in der Zwischensaison in Angriff zu nehmen: Dafü




					www.sportokay.com
				



61,6€ statt 150€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Innsbruuucker (6. Dezember 2022)

Schnapper fürs Rennrad/Gravel wenn man sich mit dem Design anfreunden kann:








						Castelli Perfetto RoS Langarm Jacke Herren oliv | bikester.at
					

Castelli Perfetto RoS Langarm Jacke Herren oliv - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Windjacken Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Dezember 2022)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Na halt ne Jacke, die man so im breich 0°C-5°C anziehen kann. Und mit Zwiebel System kanns dann natürlich auch kälter sein.
> 
> Ich hab eine Für die Straße von Vaude. Die is schon echt gut. Aber halt Gelb


Bei den Temperaturen bin ich in der Regel mit einem Thermoshirt und einem regenfesten langarm Trikot von DHB unterwegs, ggf noch eine Windweste drüber.


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (8. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

gibt es aktuell einen Versandkostenfrei-Gutschein für Bike-Components?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Montigomo (8. Dezember 2022)

Uphill-Chiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es aktuell einen Versandkostenfrei-Gutschein für Bike-Components?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Du bist hier falsch

Frag nach





						Suche/Biete Gutscheine
					

Damit der Schnäppchenjägerthread nicht immer mit den Gutscheinanfragen/-angeboten überschwemmt wird wäre es super wenn Anfragen/Angebote hier eingestellt werden.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Schnapper fürs Rennrad/Gravel wenn man sich mit dem Design anfreunden kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt -73%!!!! 
63€ statt 230€








						Castelli Perfetto RoS Langarm Jacke Herren oliv | bikester.at
					

Castelli Perfetto RoS Langarm Jacke Herren oliv - günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔ Infos ✔ Bilder ✔ Bewertungen ✔ bei Bikester » Dein Windjacken Shop!




					www.bikester.at


----------



## famagoer (9. Dezember 2022)

Innsbruuucker schrieb:


> Jetzt -73%!!!!
> 63€ statt 230€
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, bestellt.

Achtung bei der Größe, dürfte extrem schmal geschnitten sein. Hab mit 181/77kg mal L genommen, werd berichten. Design peinlich, soll aber eh am MTB verwendet werden, damit man unerkannt an den Jägern vorbeischlurft.

_Schnäppchen-Zusatz:_
Beim checkout gleich die CLIF Riegel für €14.99 dazunehmen! Geht auch beim Skifahren immer.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (9. Dezember 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Danke, bestellt.
> 
> Achtung bei der Größe, dürfte extrem schmal geschnitten sein. Hab mit 181/77kg mal L genommen, werd berichten. Design peinlich, soll aber eh am MTB verwendet werden, damit man unerkannt an den Jägern vorbeischlurft.
> 
> ...



Ja muss man aufpassen.
Die Castelli Finestre (Rennrad/Gravel) passt mir in L perfekt (185cm, 82kg) (Halbwegs locker, kein Aero ;-))

Die Alpha, RoS... in L alle zu klein. Schnüren um die Brust herum ein. Noch schlimmer ist Sportful. Da war die L gefühlt eine Damen S ;-)

Rennradartikel -> Eine Nummer größer.


----------



## ehrles8 (9. Dezember 2022)

Wer noch keine richtig gute Winterjacke hat, sollte sich die Castelli RoS *2* mal anschauen. Sogar in normalen Farben 😁!
Das neue Modell fällt etwas größer aus, ich versuche es mit 1,83 78kg mit  Größe L.

Kombinierbar wie immer mit Komoot Premium-Rabatt + XMAS









						Castelli Alpha RoS 2 Jacke Herren schwarz online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Castelli Alpha RoS 2 Jacke Herren schwarz +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Windjacken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## TearZz (9. Dezember 2022)

Leatt MTB 3.0 Jacke Herren rot​für 49,60€ mit 20% Code "XMAS"

https://www.fahrrad.de/leatt-mtb-3.0-jacke-herren-1625999_4929575.html


----------



## goldencore (9. Dezember 2022)

Ob 5000mm Wassersäule wirklich so richtig wasserdicht ist?
Der Deal sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (9. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ob 5000mm Wassersäule wirklich so richtig wasserdicht ist?
> Der Deal sieht aber gut aus.


Würde mir die Jacke auch nicht auf Grund der wasserdichtigkeit kaufen, dafür hab ne richtige Regenjacke, aber hoffe die Jacke ist so für Herbstwetter ganz okayy, mal schauen.


----------



## Muehi (9. Dezember 2022)

Fällt die Castelli RoS Alpha 2 am Bauch tatsächlich so kurz aus wie auf den Bildern - also irgendwo am Bauchnabel?
Ansonsten sieht die ja schon sehr interessant aus, bei Castelli bin ich bei der Länge aber vorsichtig, zumindest bei Hosen.


----------



## Popeye34 (10. Dezember 2022)

Muehi schrieb:


> Fällt die Castelli RoS Alpha 2 am Bauch tatsächlich so kurz aus wie auf den Bildern - also irgendwo am Bauchnabel?
> Ansonsten sieht die ja schon sehr interessant aus, bei Castelli bin ich bei der Länge aber vorsichtig, zumindest bei Hosen.



Eigentlich eine "Rennradjacke"
Ich sitze eher sportlich, daher mag ich es wenn Oberteile vorne etwas kürzer ist 😀. Ich hasse es wenn sich bei nach vorn geneigter Haltung, Falten am Bauch/Reißverschluss bilden. Kommt natürlich auch auf den jeweiligen Oberkörper an...

PS: Bei Castelli brauche ich in der Regel immer ein Nr. größer


----------



## Muehi (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die L bestellt - gemäß Größentabelle ist die für 100cm Brustumfang, das sollte theoretisch locker passen. Bin gespannt, rein von der Beschreibung macht die nen guten Eindruck - Einsatz wäre fürs Gravelrad gedacht.


----------



## michael66 (10. Dezember 2022)

Viele Helme zu super Preisen,

TSG
ENDURO MTB-HELM SCOPE
Solid Color - Satin Black
-80%
22.99 €
statt 114.95 €
Du sparst 91.96 €









						TSG Enduro MTB-Helm Scope Solid Color - Satin Black | Maciag Offroad
					

TSG Enduro-Helme Scope online bestellen ✓ JETZT 70% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				



Endura MT500 Koroyd Helm schwarz
ID: 603478


Endura MT500 Koroyd Helm schwarz​UVP€ 159,99

€ 54,99

- 66 %





						Endura MT500 Koroyd Helm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Endura MT500 Koroyd Helm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				





Endura SingleTrack II Helm schwarz

UVP€  79,99
€ 34,99
- 56 %
-20% extra mit Code: XMAS
Damit dann 28€






						Endura SingleTrack II Helm online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Endura SingleTrack II Helm +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Fahrrad Online Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




TROY LEE DESIGNS
ENDURO MTB-HELM A1
Drone - Marine/Grün
-70%
38.99 € statt 129.95 €
Du sparst 90.96 €









						Troy Lee Designs Enduro MTB-Helm A1 Drone - Marine/Grün | Maciag Offroad
					

Troy Lee Designs Enduro-Helme A1 online bestellen ✓ JETZT 63% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				




Troy Lee Helme auch viele andere Modelle, Farben,mit und ohne MIPS zu sehr guten Preisen.


----------



## michael66 (12. Dezember 2022)

PEARL iZUMi Summit P.R.O. Barrier Jacke Herren blau


UVP
€ 129,95
€ 38,99
- 70 %
-20% extra mit Code: XMAS

dann nur noch knappe 32€ 👍🏻









						PEARL iZUMi Summit P.R.O. Barrier Jacke Herren blau online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

PEARL iZUMi Summit P.R.O. Barrier Jacke Herren blau +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Softshelljacken Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de


----------



## goldencore (12. Dezember 2022)

Kann jemand etwas zur Größe bei der Marke sagen? L ist natürlich ausverkauft und ich überlege, ob auch XL passen könnte.


----------



## Ezibian (12. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zur Größe bei der Marke sagen? L ist natürlich ausverkauft und ich überlege, ob auch XL passen könnte.


Fällt normal aus. Bin 1,72, hab um die 70 Kilo und nehme immer S bei Pearl Izumi.


----------



## goldencore (12. Dezember 2022)

Dann dürfte bei 1.84 und 80kg XL zu groß sein. Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael66 (13. Dezember 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Dann dürfte bei 1.84 und 80kg XL zu groß sein. Schade!


Ist wieder eine in L da.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (14. Dezember 2022)

michael66 schrieb:


> PEARL iZUMi




Wird deswegen grad oft rausgeworfen:



			Shimano verkauft Pearl Izumi
		



			
				SAZbike schrieb:
			
		

> Pearl Izumi werde für eine Übergangszeit mit der Unterstützung von Shimano arbeiten, um die Bedürfnisse der Einzelhändlerinnen und Einzelhändler zu erfüllen und das Geschäft wie geplant weiterzuführen. In Deutschland vertreibt der Großhändler Paul Lange & Co. die Produkte von Pearl Izumi. Wie SAZbike erfuhr, besteht noch ein Liefervertrag bis Jahresende. In den nächsten Wochen erwartet Paul Lange eine Delegation von United Sports Brand in Stuttgart, um mit ihnen die Vertriebszukunft zu klären.


Sind wir uns wohl nicht soooo gut einig geworden wenn der alte Distributeur und seine Händler jetzt noch schnell verramschen 









						New owners of Pearl Izumi reduce staff, plan to vacate headquarters in Colorado
					

LOUISVILLE, Colo. (BRAIN) — United Sports Brands, which bought Pearl Izumi from Shimano in May, is laying off several employees at the apparel brand and will close its Colorado headquarters.




					www.bicycleretailer.com
				



Mal schauen was aus der Marke wird, der neue Eigner macht weng die Brechstange?
Klingt ja eigentlich auf ihrer Website nach ner bisher recht netten Firma








						PEARL iZUMi JOURNAL
					

PEARL iZUMi




					www.pearlizumi.com


----------



## bobons (14. Dezember 2022)

Vergesst nicht, Preise zu vergleichen zwischen Brügelmann und Fahrrad.de: 

Die PI-Jacke ist bei Brügelmann 2 Euro günstiger (42,99 statt 44,99 in orange-grau, ohne Rabatt): https://www.bruegelmann.de/pearl-iz...rier-jacke-herren-M1009202.html?vgid=G1480409


----------



## Remux (14. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Muehi (14. Dezember 2022)

Meine Castelli Alpha RoS 2 ist heute gekommen, passt mir in L perfekt. Ich bin nach der Größentabelle und Brustumfang gegangen, die Länge ist fürs Gravel optimal. 
Nur falls noch jemand zweifelt


----------



## Ben9696 (14. Dezember 2022)

Die Jacke ist eine Waffe aber taugt frühestens ab 5grad, wenn man mit Druck fährt sogar erst ab dem Gefrierpunkt. Überlege die Light Variante zu holen, die geht mit vernünftigem Baselayer bestimmt auch mit 5grad runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (14. Dezember 2022)

*


----------



## Arthur27 (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich hoffe hier wird Gelaber eher gedulded als im Schnäppchenthread 

Ich habe heute eine Castelli RoS 2 light erhalten, welche ich bei 175cm und 70 kg aufgrund der Empfehlungen in L bestellt habe.
Nun spannt die Jacke bereits leicht unter den Achseln bzw. sitzt an sehr straff an der Hüfte, wenn ich darunter ein dünnes Funktionshemd trage. Eine zweite Schicht bekomme ich wohl definitiv nicht drunter ohne Angst zu haben dass die Gummibänder ausleiern.

Ist das normal / so vorgesehen, oder habe ich nicht die passende Statur für den Einsatzzweck ?
Wäre schade, die Jacke macht sonst einen echt tollen Eindruck


----------



## philfei (15. Dezember 2022)

Schöner Schnapper auf BC Secret Deals:

*Endura Hummvee II Hose für 29,99 EUR*


			https://www.bike-components.de/de/Endura/Hummvee-II-Hose-p90311/
		

Es ist die lange Hose mit wasserabweisendem Stoff in schwarz. Aktuell sind noch folgende Größen verfügbar: S, L und XL


Five Ten Freerider EPS MTB für 49,99 EUR​


			https://www.bike-components.de/de/Five-Ten/Freerider-EPS-MTB-Schuhe-p90310/
		

Aktuell sind noch fast alle Größen verfügbar.

Code für das Angebot Secret Deals: 1556
Code für versandkostenfrei: AAXPFL8G

Aktion beendet!


----------



## Muehi (15. Dezember 2022)

Arthur27 schrieb:


> [...] Castelli RoS 2 light [...]
> Ist das normal / so vorgesehen [...]


Beim normalen, aufrechten Stehen spannt meine Alpha 2 auch etwas unter den Achseln, sobald ich die Arme etwas nach vorne strecke/hebe - also in die Radlhaltung - gibt sich das und die Jacke passt perfekt. Sogar mit Unterhemd und langärmligen Trikot. 
Ansonsten bekomme ich die Jacke ohne Dehnen oder Zerren zu. Natürlich mit etwas Zug, ist ja nen körpernaher Schnitt, aber spannen tut da nichts am Bauch.

Zu mir: 1,88m, 82kg, etwas unter 100cm Brustumfang (mit Unterhemd gemessen). Ebenfalls Größe L.
Ist die Light möglicherweise nen anderer Schnitt?


----------



## emonda (16. Dezember 2022)

habe beide in Größe L. Die Light ist unten definitiv noch mal eine Ecke enger.


----------



## Montigomo (16. Dezember 2022)

philfei schrieb:


> Schöner Schnapper auf BC Secret Deals:
> 
> Aktion beendet!


Geht immer noch!


JZur schrieb:


> BC Versandkostenfrei:
> 345Q2B6T


----------



## Martina H. (17. Dezember 2022)

... erledigt...


----------



## famagoer (17. Dezember 2022)

famagoer schrieb:


> Danke, bestellt.
> 
> Achtung bei der Größe, dürfte extrem schmal geschnitten sein. Hab mit 181/77kg mal L genommen, werd berichten. Design peinlich, soll aber eh am MTB verwendet werden, damit man unerkannt an den Jägern vorbeischlurft.
> 
> ...


Jacke angekommen - an den Ober- und Unterarmen sehr eng, Rest passt bei mir richtig gut. Mehr als ein dünnes Trikot und evtl. ein Baselayer würde aber sicher nicht drunter passen. Design ist in natura eigentlich ziemlich geil, weniger Proll als gedacht.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (20. Dezember 2022)

https://www.fahrrad.de/endura-singletrack-ii-hose-herren-M889230.html?vgid=G1270857#cgid=38500 

30€ statt 99€
XXL oder M


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (20. Dezember 2022)

Quatro Integrale Enduro-Helm in 52-57cm und gelb-blau

https://www.fahrrad.de/uvex-quatro-integrale-helmet-M129269.html?vgid=G1101965#cgid=38500 

48€ statt 150€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubv (20. Dezember 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> https://www.fahrrad.de/endura-singletrack-ii-hose-herren-M889230.html?vgid=G1270857#cgid=38500
> 
> 30€ statt 99€
> XXL oder M


Leider erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## Knuspaflocke (24. Dezember 2022)

-30% auf alles bei Mons Royale mit dem Code "CREW30"


----------



## hanspistole (28. Dezember 2022)

Ziemlich neu vorgestellte CX / Gravel / MTB Winterschuhe schon im Angebot
Shimano SH-MW702
https://www.bike24.de/p1668464.html
140€


----------



## joergpraefke (28. Dezember 2022)

Endura MT500 Freezing Point Trousers

Mountainbike Hose für kaltes Wetter UVP € 159,90 mit Rabattcode SALE10 für € 71,99 inklusive Versand bei sportokay.com

Ich habe mir die Hose vorgestern in "M" bestellt, heute kam sie und passt mir bei 179 cm und 80 kg perfekt.


----------



## Clinkzluggi (3. Januar 2023)

Knuspaflocke schrieb:


> -30% auf alles bei Mons Royale mit dem Code "CREW30"


Wie lange gilt der Code? Bei mir scheint nicht zu funktionieren 

Lg und danke


----------



## Knuspaflocke (5. Januar 2023)

Clinkzluggi schrieb:


> Wie lange gilt der Code? Bei mir scheint nicht zu funktionieren
> 
> Lg und danke


War nur über die Weihnachtstage gültig.


----------

